# [Official] Windows Phone 8 Club/Thread



## clerick

I own a black 920.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Picked my 920 up on release date in shiny red. With a wireless charging plate and in the process of ordering the wireless charging stand.

Edit: Spelling isn't my thing.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> I own a black 920.


Added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Picked my 920 up on release date in shiny red. With a wireless charging plate and in the process of ordering the wireless charging stand.
> 
> Edit: Spelling isn't my thing.


Added with chargers


----------



## clerick

I was wondering about a couple of things:

Does the 920 charge at the same rate from pc usb and provided wall socket usb?

Does the wireless charging pad also let you sync to pc or does that only work off a wall socket?


----------



## IEATFISH

Black 920. Loving it so far.


----------



## unleaded91

Can I join even if I am still waiting for my Nokia Lumia 920 Cyan?

I don't have any accessories such as the wireless charger yet.









I can add pictures when I get it:thumb:


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

My next phone. these are awesome.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Black 920. Loving it so far.


Added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unleaded91*
> 
> Can I join even if I am still waiting for my Nokia Lumia 920 Cyan?
> 
> I don't have any accessories such as the wireless charger yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can add pictures when I get it:thumb:


Added, can't wait to see the pics!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> My next phone. these are awesome.


I know, love mine XD


----------



## Ragsters

White 920. Waiting on my wireless plate to arrive in the mail.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> White 920. Waiting on my wireless plate to arrive in the mail.


Added!


----------



## Miki

Pinned!


----------



## phillyd

Woot! That was quick!


----------



## llChaosll

Can I join? Don't have the phone yet, it's on processing status from ATT but I will have it eventually.
Cyan ftw.







Damn I have no patience at all.


----------



## MKHunt

I'm going to get a WP8 phone through ATT tomorrow afternoon. I just can't decide on 8X vs 920. Head says 920, heart says 8X.

D: It's such a hard choice.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> Can I join? Don't have the phone yet, it's on processing status from ATT but I will have it eventually.
> Cyan ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I have no patience at all.


Lumia 920 right?


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> I was wondering about a couple of things:
> Does the 920 charge at the same rate from pc usb and provided wall socket usb?
> Does the wireless charging pad also let you sync to pc or does that only work off a wall socket?


I would think it would probably charge slower connected to a PC. I believe the wall wort is a higher amperage than a usb port on a PC. The wireless charging pad doesn't connect to a pc. The pad ends with a barrel jack that plugs into another wall wort. There isn't a need to sync with your pc through usb really. Once you have it setup most things will sync through the cloud and everything else you can sync through wifi while it is charging with either the pad or usb. I think once it reaches 75% or greater charge it will start the sync process.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I'm going to get a WP8 phone through ATT tomorrow afternoon. I just can't decide on 8X vs 920. Head says 920, heart says 8X.
> 
> D: It's such a hard choice.


920

Bah I could cancel my contract early and go ahead and get the 920... But it'd cost me $50 in early termination fees... Worth it??


----------



## razorguy

Black Nokia Lumia 920 for me! I tried to post a screen shot of my start screen but I can't upload a picture from my phone on here and I'm at work so I don't have my data cable so I'll edit the post later.

I am absolutely loving this phone!


----------



## Crazy9000

I've got a 920 coming in the mail, hoping it comes today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> 920
> Bah I could cancel my contract early and go ahead and get the 920... But it'd cost me $50 in early termination fees... Worth it??


How early are we talking? Theoretically the charging plate won't come free with the phone forever, and you'll be out that $40 if you want it.. so might as well get it now if you want to.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I've got a 920 coming in the mail, hoping it comes today.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> 920
> Bah I could cancel my contract early and go ahead and get the 920... But it'd cost me $50 in early termination fees... Worth it??
> 
> 
> 
> How early are we talking? Theoretically the charging plate won't come free with the phone forever, and you'll be out that $40 if you want it.. so might as well get it now if you want to.
Click to expand...

April 1st is when I actually get out of my contract.

EDIT: Would actually cost me $60 this month.


----------



## shzero0

Cyan Nokia Lumia 920.









Will add pics if needed.


----------



## DNytAftr

picking up a Nokia 920 (cyan) and a HTC 8X (16gb /California blue)


----------



## llChaosll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Lumia 920 right?


Yessir, feel like I've been waiting an eternity for it. lol


----------



## Microsis

Black Lumia 920 owner here.

Fooking love this thing!

Wireless charger on the way!


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> 920
> Bah I could cancel my contract early and go ahead and get the 920... But it'd cost me $50 in early termination fees... Worth it??


White 920 checking in.



Stand comes in the mail.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Black 920


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razorguy*
> 
> Black Nokia Lumia 920 for me! I tried to post a screen shot of my start screen but I can't upload a picture from my phone on here and I'm at work so I don't have my data cable so I'll edit the post later.
> 
> I am absolutely loving this phone!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shzero0*
> 
> Cyan Nokia Lumia 920.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will add pics if needed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picking up a Nokia 920 (cyan) and a HTC 8X (16gb /California blue)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> Yessir, feel like I've been waiting an eternity for it. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microsis*
> 
> Black Lumia 920 owner here.
> 
> Fooking love this thing!
> 
> Wireless charger on the way!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> White 920 checking in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand comes in the mail.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*
> 
> Black 920
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Everyone above is added*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I've got a 920 coming in the mail, hoping it comes today.


I'll need a color


----------



## Ragsters

Can someone explain how to set up cloud on the PC?


----------



## mcbredditor

White Lumia 920 with charging pad & Blue/Purple 8X (also works on charging pad).

AMAZING.
Except my 920's battery life...not so amazing.

Back of 920. Sick Belkin case, they only had pink. But I like to call it magenta.

Front of 920. Again, sick Belkin case. Magenta! I love this kind of case, it keeps the sexiness of the 920, but adds fantastic protection. Corners, you can put your phone down face or back first and not scratch the screen or backplate/camera...ON-point!

Current Start-screen setup. Working on a custom-setup with wiztiles(not shown).

HTC 8x. Blue. Also has the sick Belkin case. Same types of protection, awesome color-scheme. Blue on Lime Green. Daughter did a great job photo-bombing this one.

Back of 8x. Sweet beats.

Current start-screen setup. This Is my wife's pone so she isn't all too schooled-up on the customization, live tiles, etc. I helped her do this one.


Lets get this group going, we need to pay it back to Nokia & Microsoft for exceeding our expectations and producing such an amazing product.


----------



## mcbredditor

@Ragsters, Are you using Windows 7, or Windows 8? I can break it down easy for either one.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbredditor*
> 
> White Lumia 920 with charging pad & Blue/Purple 8X (also works on charging pad).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AMAZING.
> Except my 920's battery life...not so amazing.
> 
> Back of 920. Sick Belkin case, they only had pink. But I like to call it magenta.
> 
> Front of 920. Again, sick Belkin case. Magenta! I love this kind of case, it keeps the sexiness of the 920, but adds fantastic protection. Corners, you can put your phone down face or back first and not scratch the screen or backplate/camera...ON-point!
> 
> Current Start-screen setup. Working on a custom-setup with wiztiles(not shown).
> 
> HTC 8x. Blue. Also has the sick Belkin case. Same types of protection, awesome color-scheme. Blue on Lime Green. Daughter did a great job photo-bombing this one.
> 
> Back of 8x. Sweet beats.
> 
> Current start-screen setup. This Is my wife's pone so she isn't all too schooled-up on the customization, live tiles, etc. I helped her do this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets get this group going, we need to pay it back to Nokia & Microsoft for exceeding our expectations and producing such an amazing product.


added! You wouldn't happen to be here because of the post I made in r/windowsphone, are you?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbredditor*
> 
> @Ragsters, Are you using Windows 7, or Windows 8? I can break it down easy for either one.


I have W7. Thanks!


----------



## mcbredditor

I did see your post on r/windowsphone and I came here because of it. Haha. Sweet.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbredditor*
> 
> I did see your post on r/windowsphone and I came here because of it. Haha. Sweet.


it's currently been downvoted once and never upvoted IIRC :|


----------



## IEATFISH

So, um, I'm completely loving my 920. I didn't think I would like it this much coming from my 900 but it has been great. I like the matte black on this over the 900 too.

Also, I bought my 920 from the Microsoft store locally. Then I realized that ATT had the free charging plate offer. I contacted customer service and they are hooking me up.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> So, um, I'm completely loving my 920. I didn't think I would like it this much coming from my 900 but it has been great. I like the matte black on this over the 900 too.
> 
> Also, I bought my 920 from the Microsoft store locally. Then I realized that ATT had the free charging plate offer. I contacted customer service and they are hooking me up.


so what's the deal with the free charge plate? I bought mine at the store Monday and wasn't informed...


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> so what's the deal with the free charge plate? I bought mine at the store Monday and wasn't informed...


I don't know, haha. You should talk to support and ask.

http://www.wpcentral.com/att-customers-starting-receive-their-free-nokia-wireless-charge-pads


----------



## Ragsters

Has anyone received their free charging plate yet? How long did you have to wait after the order?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Has anyone received their free charging plate yet? How long did you have to wait after the order?


Nope. It's been 9 days and it hasn't been shipped out yet. Low stock maybe?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microsis*
> 
> Nope. It's been 9 days and it hasn't been shipped out yet. Low stock maybe?


Makes me feel better, thanks!


----------



## mcbredditor

I was actually sent two wireless charging plates...Not to boast.

They'll come soon my friends.


----------



## Marin

920 w/ a speck case.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> 920 w/ a speck case.


We just care about the phone's color for the list. Ill add you when you give me the color


----------



## llChaosll

wow, still can't believe I'm waiting for my Cyan 920!!








I hope I get it before wednesday so I can show it off to the family for thanksgiving dinner.








I doubt I will, my order still says processing.

Hey Bredditor, where did you get that case from?
I want to get a case similar to that, looks sexy and doesnt cover the back.
Can still get to show off the color of your phone while making sure the phone is protected.


----------



## phillyd

I just bought a Fosmon Dura S case with a car charger, wall charger, screen protector (probably wont use) and a USB cable for $9.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> 920 w/ a speck case.


Where did you get the case? Can we have a link?


----------



## mcbredditor

I got ours at AT&T. I'm sure Belkin sells more colors elsewhere. I plan on picking up a few more so I can interchange them. And pink isn't for me. Its just a wonderful case that doesn't hide the beauty of the phone but protects it very well.


----------



## IEATFISH

I'd use the screen protector. My 900 had some good scratches after 7 months without one.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> I'd use the screen protector. My 900 had some good scratches after 7 months without one.


Do you store it with your keys or something? My wp7 that I had for two years didn't get a single scratch on the screen with no protector... the glass they use these days is pretty resilient.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Do you store it with your keys or something? My wp7 that I had for two years didn't get a single scratch on the screen with no protector... the glass they use these days is pretty resilient.


No, that's what's weird. It had a dedicated pocket except maybe for a bus pass at times. I would remove it and it would either be on my desk or on my nightstand. I never dropped it except on carpet or the couch. I figure it was just a piece or sand or two that it rubbed against in my pocket.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> We just care about the phone's color for the list. Ill add you when you give me the color


Black.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Where did you get the case? Can we have a link?


AT&T store had it when I got the phone. It's the CandyShell case they have for most of their phones.

EDIT: Here's some pics. I'd do a legit product shot but I'm traveling at the moment and only have my film camera's with me. So sorry.


----------



## Microsis

Nice Marin, but I prefer my Lumia to be naked


----------



## Marin

Dropped my phone too many times to not have a case. Probably have dropped my iPhone 4 over 100 times (probably an understatement).


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Dropped my phone too many times to not have a case. Probably have dropped my iPhone 4 over 100 times (probably an understatement).


wow... Don't drink & text man!


----------



## unleaded91

So....I got so tired of waiting for Walmart and BestBuy for my Lumia 920 Cyan...(yes I ordered from both)

I was looking up online about other people's orders and saw someone who went and tried his luck in the Microsoft store. So I though, why don't I trying calling my local Microsoft store to see if they have a Cyan Lumia 920?

In short, I got one from them!!!
















I called and they told me that they only have the Cyan which is what I want so I drove for 25 miles and got it in store!!!

I am really happy right now..Finally something diff. from iOS and iphones..

Here are my crappy pics as promised! Sorry for the quality..I took it from an iPhone


----------



## clerick

Does Canada get the free charge plate or do I have to buy that?


----------



## connectwise

Kind of sucks to have that phone in a case when the one piece polyc shell feel so good.

here's another validation for the OIS

http://pureviewclub.com/2012/7775


----------



## llChaosll

wow unleaded! Im so jealous! That beast looks sexy!








Good news is that I got an e-mail from ATT last night saying my order has shipped.
I hope I get it this week!! Can't wait!

I have a Focus with a back case, and the phone is still in mint condition.
I'm still debating if I should get a case for the 920 but then again it looks so sexy, why would I want to conceal the sexyness of it.


----------



## Evenger14

Just went and got mine today! Matte black with a Glossy black case:



It's dead so no pics of my tiles yet haha. Taken with my old EVO 4G.







Add me please!


----------



## Awaz

Black Lumia 920. Wireless charging pad is on the way (free with phone). Loving it so far. The only issue I found was that voice command over my bluetooth motorcycle headset is not getting recognized properly. It tells me contact not found when I know the contact name is there. So need to figure out what is going. Another issue I noticed is that my wife's lumia 920 hung up *3 times* and all times under the same circumstance. She gets out of her office (within which practically no signal) and gets into her car. She comes out of the parking lot, by which time the phone connects to her car via bluetooth. She tries to make a call via voice command thru bluetooth in her car and the phone does something 'weird' (thats all I can get out of her) and call will not go through. She tries to use the phone manually and it goes dead (basically hangs up). She also told me when she looked at the phone on both occasion, the signal is not there yet. The other thing she says is that there is a big communication tower close to the spot she tries to make the call. According to her it hangs up in that very spot if she tries to make a call via the blue tooth in her car. I will ask her to disconnect bluetooth and try to make a call.


----------



## phillyd

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> We just care about the phone's color for the list. Ill add you when you give me the color
> 
> 
> 
> Black.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Where did you get the case? Can we have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AT&T store had it when I got the phone. It's the CandyShell case they have for most of their phones.
> 
> EDIT: Here's some pics. I'd do a legit product shot but I'm traveling at the moment and only have my film camera's with me. So sorry.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unleaded91*
> 
> So....I got so tired of waiting for Walmart and BestBuy for my Lumia 920 Cyan...(yes I ordered from both)
> 
> I was looking up online about other people's orders and saw someone who went and tried his luck in the Microsoft store. So I though, why don't I trying calling my local Microsoft store to see if they have a Cyan Lumia 920?
> 
> In short, I got one from them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called and they told me that they only have the Cyan which is what I want so I drove for 25 miles and got it in store!!!
> 
> I am really happy right now..Finally something diff. from iOS and iphones..
> 
> Here are my crappy pics as promised! Sorry for the quality..I took it from an iPhone


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Just went and got mine today! Matte black with a Glossy black case:
> 
> 
> 
> It's dead so no pics of my tiles yet haha. Taken with my old EVO 4G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me please!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awaz*
> 
> Black Lumia 920. Wireless charging pad is on the way (free with phone). Loving it so far. The only issue I found was that voice command over my bluetooth motorcycle headset is not getting recognized properly. It tells me contact not found when I know the contact name is there. So need to figure out what is going. Another issue I noticed is that my wife's lumia 920 hung up *3 times* and all times under the same circumstance. She gets out of her office (within which practically no signal) and gets into her car. She comes out of the parking lot, by which time the phone connects to her car via bluetooth. She tries to make a call via voice command thru bluetooth in her car and the phone does something 'weird' (thats all I can get out of her) and call will not go through. She tries to use the phone manually and it goes dead (basically hangs up). She also told me when she looked at the phone on both occasion, the signal is not there yet. The other thing she says is that there is a big communication tower close to the spot she tries to make the call. According to her it hangs up in that very spot if she tries to make a call via the blue tooth in her car. I will ask her to disconnect bluetooth and try to make a call.





all above added!


----------



## unleaded91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> wow unleaded! Im so jealous! That beast looks sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is that I got an e-mail from ATT last night saying my order has shipped.
> I hope I get it this week!! Can't wait!
> I have a Focus with a back case, and the phone is still in mint condition.
> I'm still debating if I should get a case for the 920 but then again it looks so sexy, why would I want to conceal the sexyness of it.


I know... It looks so sexy.. I wish I'd be more comfortable using it without a case but I am not.. I just bought a clear case so it still kinda shows the color..

I got tired of waiting on WalMart and best buy ...good thing I checked with my Microsoft store... I was so surprised because they told me that all they had in stock was the cyan one

i hope you get yours before the holidays!! Take lots of pics with it


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Dropped my phone too many times to not have a case. Probably have dropped my iPhone 4 over 100 times (probably an understatement).


Check this video out:


----------



## mcbredditor

I just got back from the AT&T store with my third replacement white lumia 920. My first one, battery problems. Second one, battery problems, then bricked. My third one I hope is the charm.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbredditor*
> 
> I just got back from the AT&T store with my third replacement white lumia 920. My first one, battery problems. Second one, battery problems, then bricked. My third one I hope is the charm.


You joined just to troll this thread, didn't you?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbredditor*
> 
> I just got back from the AT&T store with my third replacement white lumia 920. My first one, battery problems. Second one, battery problems, then bricked. My third one I hope is the charm.


Dang dude, bad luck there. I'm having great luck with mine. I have heard of intermittent battery probs though


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbredditor*
> 
> I just got back from the AT&T store with my third replacement white lumia 920. My first one, battery problems. Second one, battery problems, then bricked. My third one I hope is the charm.


If that one has battery problems too, you have to be breaking them somehow.

BTW if anyone else has a "normal" sim card in their old phone, cutting everything but the gold part away with scissors really does work xD.


----------



## MKHunt

While in my breast pocket, my 920 discovered flight then asphalt while running through the rain to, ironically, prevent it from getting wet. Polycarb is chewed up along the top edge and bottom left corner, screen has 5-6 scratches and a fairly deep scratch along the bottom, but everything works and the screen isn't cracked (though it is missing a chunk in the corner). I bought a SquareTrade the day after I got the phone and I checked it today expecting a waiting period of 30-60 days.

Waiting Period: 1 day.

Hallelujah. I'll get it fixed if it bugs me too much, but the damage is also a little liberating since I feel less OCD about it now.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> While in my breast pocket, my 920 discovered flight then asphalt while running through the rain to, ironically, prevent it from getting wet. Polycarb is chewed up along the top edge and bottom left corner, screen has 5-6 scratches and a fairly deep scratch along the bottom, but everything works and the screen isn't cracked (though it is missing a chunk in the corner). I bought a SquareTrade the day after I got the phone and I checked it today expecting a waiting period of 30-60 days.
> 
> Waiting Period: 1 day.
> 
> Hallelujah. I'll get it fixed if it bugs me too much, but the damage is also a little liberating since I feel less OCD about it now.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*


I sat with my face in my hands for a solid 10 minutes before starting the car.


----------



## mcbredditor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> You joined just to troll this thread, didn't you?


Haha, I wish. Unfortunately, I'm serious. I consider myself pretty tech savy...and I must say i'm at a loss for words as far as the issues associated with my phones.


----------



## CryteckTech

Add me too, I've got black Lumia 920








(And the family picture)



p.s. Also got black wireless charger, should be delivered next week.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sat with my face in my hands for a solid 10 minutes before starting the car.
Click to expand...

I hate that feeling.. I've done broken brand new things before, though not with my 920. Hope they can get it fixed up for ya!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryteckTech*
> 
> Add me too, I've got black Lumia 920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And the family picture)
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Also got black wireless charger, should be delivered next week.


Can't wait for my wireless charger to get here


----------



## Microsis

Finally!


----------



## Marin

Wow, first time I've been impressed with a camera phone. The high ISO is actually decent and the camera properly meters at night.


----------



## james8

does any screen protector work with 920's curved glass?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> does any screen protector work with 920's curved glass?


Somone made a video nailing a nail into a board with the screen and it didn't get scratched. I don't really see why anyone would use a screen protector







.


----------



## Ragsters

I have asked before but I didn't get a response. Can someone explain how to set up cloud to work on my Windows 7 PC?


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbredditor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> You joined just to troll this thread, didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I wish. Unfortunately, I'm serious. I consider myself pretty tech savy...and I must say i'm at a loss for words as far as the issues associated with my phones.
Click to expand...

You have the worst luck ever. 

I literally thought, "No way this is real"...

Apologies for assuming tihngs. ^_^


----------



## mcbredditor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> You have the worst luck ever.
> I literally thought, "No way this is real"...
> Apologies for assuming tihngs. ^_^


Yea, I'm on my third lumia 920, battery life seems to be significantly better. But NOW, this happened to me two hours ago.
http://forums.wpcentral.com/nokia-lumia-920/202821-extras-info-error-updating.html

Let me know what you think.

Oh, and i'm having personal problems deciding my color theme and homescreen layout...Its become painful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have asked before but I didn't get a response. Can someone explain how to set up cloud to work on my Windows 7 PC?


Sorry man, I've been having issues with my phone and its caused me to miss a few things.

Go here:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-HK/skydrive/download

Download and install skydrive on your windows 7 PC. You should be able to have it automatically set-up and map a skydrive to your computer. You can begin to save anything you want to that drive as if it were a physical drive. At this point you'll be good to go, anything you send up to the skydrive can be accessible anywhere.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbredditor*
> 
> Yea, I'm on my third lumia 920, battery life seems to be significantly better. But NOW, this happened to me two hours ago.
> http://forums.wpcentral.com/nokia-lumia-920/202821-extras-info-error-updating.html
> Let me know what you think.
> Oh, and i'm having personal problems deciding my color theme and homescreen layout...Its become painful.
> Sorry man, I've been having issues with my phone and its caused me to miss a few things.
> Go here:
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-HK/skydrive/download
> Download and install skydrive on your windows 7 PC. You should be able to have it automatically set-up and map a skydrive to your computer. You can begin to save anything you want to that drive as if it were a physical drive. At this point you'll be good to go, anything you send up to the skydrive can be accessible anywhere.


Thanks for that! I'll go ahead and give you your first rep


----------



## mcbredditor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks for that! I'll go ahead and give you your first rep


Awesome man, let me know if you need anything else. I take it rep points are synonymous to credibility points basically? It still says I have zero


----------



## Mister Chillman

I got a black HTC 8x last night. I upgraded from a HTC 7 Pro.


----------



## IEATFISH

My wife was inches away from picking up a green 8X today. However, 8GB of storage paired with the lack of Nokia apps for now was a bit of a killer. Her hands are too small for the 920 or else she probably would have picked up the Cyan already.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> My wife was inches away from picking up a green 8X today. However, 8GB of storage paired with the lack of Nokia apps for now was a bit of a killer. Her hands are too small for the 920 or else she probably would have picked up the Cyan already.


820 then?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 820 then?


Possibly. She's mulling it over. Also, if she wants wireless charging she has to use the red shell which she doesn't want to do. Between the 8X, 920, and 820 it's a tradeoff of a lot of things. Camera vs Size vs charging vs storage space, etc.


----------



## llChaosll

w00t, finally got my Cyan 920 in! I cant believe they delivered it and left it at my doorstep!
Anyway, this thing is sweet. Im still in the process of transferring everything over from my focus.
Once I do that I will update and take pics & stuff if you guys wish.
The audio sound is phenomenal and the regular speaker on the phone is sweet as well.
I'm still a little pissed off about the Zune not being able to detect it. I actually think Zune is a sweet music syncing program.
I hope they plan to release an update in the future but other than that, that is probably my only con for now.
No wireless charging pad yet, but im sure they will send it.


----------



## Marin

Since I've been traveling I haven't had a chance to plug the phone up to my desktop until today. I was iffy about my purchase at first but I think that's gone now. Way easier to transfer files to my phone in comparison to my iPhone.

Wonder if the integration is even better on W8.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Chillman*
> 
> I got a black HTC 8x last night. I upgraded from a HTC 7 Pro.


Added!


----------



## Demented

Add me!!!

White Lumia 920!!



Not too happy with this Speck case though...already cracked on the side when I had to remove it since the AT&T salesperson hadn't removed the plastic film from the back of the phone.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Add me!!!
> 
> White Lumia 920!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not too happy with this Speck case though...already cracked on the side when I had to remove it since the AT&T salesperson hadn't removed the plastic film from the back of the phone.


Nice phone!!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Nice phone!!










I love it!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Add me!!!
> 
> White Lumia 920!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too happy with this Speck case though...already cracked on the side when I had to remove it since the AT&T salesperson hadn't removed the plastic film from the back of the phone.


Added!


----------



## Demented

Hey, phillyd, not sure if it matters, but I will be getting the wireless charging plate as well.


----------



## Microsis

Surprised there are no yellow 920's in the club yet... Read somewhere that they were the "most popular" color choice.


----------



## phillyd

My friend got one recently but he doesn't OCN


----------



## IEATFISH

They were also the least available, IIRC.


----------



## Demented

OK, having some serious freezing/boot loop issues now. It started a day or so ago, with a freeze that wouldn't turn on the normal way. Holding power and volume down made it boot finally. Then it happened again, resolved again that way. Just now, it froze again, and was boot looping for a few times until finally booting correctly. I'm googling info on it, but very busy as I am moving this Sunday, so if there are any links any one here can provide to help me pin this down, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## IEATFISH

Known bug with update coming out soon in December. You can probably get your phone replaced if you wanted.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Known bug with update coming out soon in December. You can probably get your phone replaced if you wanted.


same problem for me!

I'm having this bug where my Windows 8 Pro PC doesn't recognize my phone. It gives me the popup and says it can't connect, and the app doesn't recognizing. tried rebooting and hard reset on my phone, and I rebooted and removed the device and drivers on my pc, to no avail.


----------



## gruven

I have a White Nokia Lumia 920. Quite possibly the best phone I have ever owned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> OK, having some serious freezing/boot loop issues now. It started a day or so ago, with a freeze that wouldn't turn on the normal way. Holding power and volume down made it boot finally. Then it happened again, resolved again that way. Just now, it froze again, and was boot looping for a few times until finally booting correctly. I'm googling info on it, but very busy as I am moving this Sunday, so if there are any links any one here can provide to help me pin this down, I'd appreciate it.


From what I have read they are aware of this bug. Personally, I think it is hardware. I got mine replaced today, and no freezes or reboots.

It acts like bad ram. Random freezes and random reboots, usually you have to do a soft reset (volume down + power button) to get it to reboot.

Get it replaced.


----------



## Crazy9000

Mine hasn't frozen or rebooted yet... wouldn't we all be getting it if it was a bug?


----------



## gruven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Mine hasn't frozen or rebooted yet... wouldn't we all be getting it if it was a bug?


That was my thinking also. That is why I took mine to get exchanged.

Works great now.

If any of you are having random freezes or lockups, go get your phone exchanged. The freezes won't stop, they will just get more frequent.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gruven*
> 
> I have a White Nokia Lumia 920. Quite possibly the best phone I have ever owned.
> From what I have read they are aware of this bug. Personally, I think it is hardware. I got mine replaced today, and no freezes or reboots.
> It acts like bad ram. Random freezes and random reboots, usually you have to do a soft reset (volume down + power button) to get it to reboot.
> Get it replaced.


I might just do that when I go to pick up my wireless charging plate.


----------



## mcbredditor

So, bad news guys. My third Lumia 920 is getting like 4.5 hours of life again. And I didn't change a thing. The change that worked was turning off location services...Not sure what to do now, since i'm outside my 14-day window.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbredditor*
> 
> So, bad news guys. My third Lumia 920 is getting like 4.5 hours of life again. And I didn't change a thing. The change that worked was turning off location services...Not sure what to do now, since i'm outside my 14-day window.


I had one day like that. Then it went right back to normal. I usually reboot my device to be safe but I've had none of these issues.


----------



## shlunky

FINALLY!!!!!!

Wife and I picked up our 920's tonight. She has a black one and mine is white. I told her it was a good and evil thing lol. I got the "look" lol.
I will update this post tomorrow with a pic of each phone. Don't have the charging plate yet either, grrr. On order as is everyone else.

§


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> FINALLY!!!!!!
> 
> Wife and I picked up our 920's tonight. She has a black one and mine is white. I told her it was a good and evil thing lol. I got the "look" lol.
> I will update this post tomorrow with a pic of each phone. Don't have the charging plate yet either, grrr. On order as is everyone else.
> 
> §


added!


----------



## Microsis

Loving my wireless charging pad.

Btw, my co-worker got a different wireless charging pad for his Nexus 4. The Lumia seems to work with it no problem!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microsis*
> 
> Loving my wireless charging pad.
> Btw, my co-worker got a different wireless charging pad for his Nexus 4. The Lumia seems to work with it no problem!


Yeah, I'm glad that there is finally a standard for wireless charging (Qi). Hopefully all new products will adopt it so they are cross compatible.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Yeah, I'm glad that there is finally a standard for wireless charging (Qi). Hopefully all new products will adopt it so they are cross compatible.


Yeah, wait until Apple comes out with their own proprietary solution...


----------



## Marin

Only downside of the Lumia 920 is the lack of a SD slot. Can't listen to all my music.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Only downside of the Lumia 920 is the lack of a SD slot. Can't listen to all my music.


Wow, that is lots of music!! I have more pictures and video captured on my micro SD card. I generally just youtube what music I want to listen to, but the play list and such would be much easier.

Perhaps they will enable USB storage?
§


----------



## Demented

My music collection isn't so large, so luckily I was able to transfer all of it to my phone.


----------



## IEATFISH

I stream my music to my phone using my Synology NAS or Plex. Someone needs to make an Audiogalaxy app. I believe there are a few Subsonic apps (similar to Audiogalaxy) but they never worked correctly for me.


----------



## Awaz

I have been using Nokia Music app. It has been super good for me. I just download a few stations and listen in offline mode.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Anybody tried the xbox music app?

How well does it sync with your Windows 8 cloud library?


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Somone made a video nailing a nail into a board with the screen and it didn't get scratched. I don't really see why anyone would use a screen protector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


oh it's not that i'm afraid it's going to crack (a puny piece of plastic wouldn't prevent that anyway) i just want a matte finish and great fingerprint-resistant. the oleophobic coating on the glass make it easy to wipe off prints but don't really resist prints. anyway bought this it works quite well.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009SP696W/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
it's really popular obviously


----------



## phillyd

I really didn't like that screen cover, it doesn't cover the whole screen and it also has a sticker on it that left a lot of residue when I peeled it off

Getting my wireless charger plate today


----------



## Demented

Actually liking the white, but want my money back on this Speck case. Thinking of going with a cheap silicone case from eBay.

Thoughts?


----------



## Crazy9000

What don't you like about the speck? I think that's the one I have.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What don't you like about the speck? I think that's the one I have.


Well, the sales rep put it on, but hadn't taken the film off the back of the phone. When I got home, I went to take it off, and it cracked right between the power and volume buttons. Then I noticed it was cracked at the base near the speakers/charging port.

It's a bit of a PITA to take off. I liked my Case-Mate case I had for my Inspire. It was a two piece case. A rubber cover goes on first, then a hard plastic part over that. It gave that awesome dual layer protection, with a really easy way to take it off for cleaning and such. And, it only cost $30. The Speck case was $38.

I'd like to take it back, and maybe pay the difference for an Otterbox, but doubt they will, due to the Speck's plastic part being a minor scratch magnet. I'll see what happens when my charging plate comes in.


----------



## Crazy9000

I think you'd be able to take it back if it's cracked... I mean it is a case. You're using it correctly if you drop your phone, so it shouldn't crack right away.


----------



## shlunky

I would have to concur. I wanted the black, but white was all that was in stock. I got it and am glad I did. I really do like it.

I also ordered a few cases off of ebay that should be here in the next few days, I am happy to give you some feed back on them when they get here. I got a Fosman TPU case, some other generic brand TP, and a textured mixed case.

Can't wait for them to get here, lol.

I thought about getting the otterbox commuter series, but with the phone being as big and tough as it is, I would just go with a descent TPU case. Especially since they are just ~$6 or so on ebay.
§


----------



## Marin

Finally got around to using Drive+. Looks like I won't need to pay for GPS now, woot.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Finally got around to using Drive+. Looks like I won't need to pay for GPS now, woot.


I didn't try thw Drive app, but just using the maps one was awesome...had me pinned pretty good all the way to the Acme and back.


----------



## phillyd

Anybody know what tool to use for syncing with a w7 PC?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anybody know what tool to use for syncing with a w7 PC?


Didn't you get the prompt to download the program for your PC? I did...though syncing kept crashing when I was transferring music, so I just explored the phone, and copy pasted.


----------



## llChaosll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anybody know what tool to use for syncing with a w7 PC?


Hi, just use windows media player and expand it into full view. You will see the Lumia on the right hand side and your default library on the left.
Just add whatever songs you want and sync. It's so simple.
I will try using MediaMonkey when I get chance, I heard it's a good app as well and supports Win Phone 8.


----------



## Marin

Got my wireless charger.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Got my wireless charger.


What color?


----------



## Marin

black


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> black


We're twins!


----------



## shzero0

Yeah, got my charging plates, too. Got 'em about a week ago, I think. Nonetheless, they're quite awesome. Let's me be more lazy. lol


----------



## Crazy9000

The charging plate is actually a lot better then I thought it would be. I figured that it would just be kind of neat, but not really any more useful then plugging in the phone. When you are going to bed late and don't want to wake the other person up, just putting your phone on the charging plate is so much better then fumbling with the USB cable in the dark, trying to get it into the little hole.


----------



## Marin

It's a lot easier to do subconsciously compared to plugging your phone in IMO.


----------



## wire

Does anyone on here have the HTC 8X? If so, what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Demented

I've about had it with this phone, and it sucks too. I love all of the features: battery life, camera, speed and responsiveness, keyboard, etc...however...the one thing I need t to do properly is BE A PHONE! More than half the time when I either get or make a call, the other person cannot hear me. Sure if I connect my Bluetooth, or sometimes when I use speakerphone it's clear, but otherwise it's totally unintelligible. If I have the time on Saturday, I'm heading to the AT&T store. I was planning on waiting for my charging plate, but apparently they haven't gotten them in yet either, as I haven't gotten the call yet. I'm hoping they can just replace my phone, and I'll get one without all of these issues. If not, I'm not sure what phone I'll be getting instead.


----------



## Marin

Weird. My 920's been working perfectly.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Weird. My 920's been working perfectly.


As have the others that members have. I think it's a fluke with mine. There are always some bad batches.







Just froze on me too...first time it did it plugged in. I was just going through email accounts, deleting emails.


----------



## Miki

Definitely get a replacement.. I think it's a defective device.


----------



## Marin

Browsing the Windows Phone subreddit there's definitely defective ones floating about with pretty evident issues. So yeah, return it and you should be good to go as long as your next ones not a lemon.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Definitely get a replacement.. I think it's a defective device.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Browsing the Windows Phone subreddit there's definitely defective ones floating about with pretty evident issues. So yeah, return it and you should be good to go as long as your next ones not a lemon.


Thanks guys, solid advice!







Will let you know how it works out!


----------



## shzero0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I've about had it with this phone, and it sucks too. I love all of the features: battery life, camera, speed and responsiveness, keyboard, etc...however...the one thing I need t to do properly is BE A PHONE! More than half the time when I either get or make a call, the other person cannot hear me. Sure if I connect my Bluetooth, or sometimes when I use speakerphone it's clear, but otherwise it's totally unintelligible. If I have the time on Saturday, I'm heading to the AT&T store. I was planning on waiting for my charging plate, but apparently they haven't gotten them in yet either, as I haven't gotten the call yet. I'm hoping they can just replace my phone, and I'll get one without all of these issues. If not, I'm not sure what phone I'll be getting instead.


Yeah, that sucks. I was in the same boat when I got my phone. One very tiny dead pixel near the middle of the screen, oh man, it was driving me insane. Luckily, AT&T was cool and all and got me a replacement, without any issues (or none that I've come by so far.). Good luck! Hope AT&T treats you well, too. lol


----------



## shlunky

So, I went by the AT&T store tonight to ask when my wireless charging plates would be in, and they acted like I was trying to pull one over on them.
This is after I tried calling the customer service number only to have little ghetto girl talk about how she can't have service with AT&T because they want her to put a deposit of $350 down before she can get the phone.....

So I go in the store, and the guy acts like the order had to be placed when I got my phones or I am not getting them. After talking to him for a few minutes and explaining the situation of the night I got our phones, he went and ordered them. He asked me what color I wanted and then said that only the black ones were free.....

None the less, they have been shipped and I should have them by around mid week of next.

Now, just a couple of changes to the OS and I am set lol
§


----------



## Demented

I got the call that my charging plate was in, but with everything I'm doing right now with moving/selling my house, I'm not going to pick it up until I have some time. Wednesday is settlement, so I thought I'd head down then in the morning, and hopefully have a new properly working phone by the time I go to closing.









In the meantime, I'm answering calls with the speakerphone, and using my Bkuetooth headset when I can.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I got the call that my charging plate was in, but with everything I'm doing right now with moving/selling my house, I'm not going to pick it up until I have some time. Wednesday is settlement, so I thought I'd head down then in the morning, and hopefully have a new properly working phone by the time I go to closing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I'm answering calls with the speakerphone, and using my Bkuetooth headset when I can.


Dude, I feel for you. That just sucks. If they aren't willing to work with you and take care of that (I would be surprised if that is the case) you should threaten to throw it at them lol.

Just my bad advice....
§

BTW: GL on the closing. Was in the mortgage industry for some years. I know how "reliable" closings can be.... I hope it all goes well!!!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> Dude, I feel for you. That just sucks. If they aren't willing to work with you and take care of that (I would be surprised if that is the case) you should threaten to throw it at them lol.
> Just my bad advice....
> §
> BTW: GL on the closing. Was in the mortgage industry for some years. I know how "reliable" closings can be.... I hope it all goes well!!!


LOL...and thanks. I hope it all goes well too...I'll finally be able to breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## Microsis

Anyone find a good car dock for the Lumia 920 yet?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microsis*
> 
> Anyone find a good car dock for the Lumia 920 yet?


I've been using a universal dock from the AT&T store. Works great and allows my wife to use her iPhone 4 with case as well.


----------



## Microsis

Just found this one:






Looks pretty versatile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> I've been using a universal dock from the AT&T store. Works great and allows my wife to use her iPhone 4 with case as well.


Do you know what make yours is?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microsis*
> 
> Just found this one:
> 
> snip
> 
> Looks pretty versatile.
> Do you know what make yours is?


This one: http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/accessories/docks/sku3000311.html#fbid=1pOeTEdSVjP

Not sure about the negative reviews, but it works well enough for me.


----------



## famous1994

Am I the first Lumia 820 owner on here??? Anyways I just ordered a black Nokia Lumia 820, it comes tomorrow.


----------



## Demented

Went to the AT&T store the other day to pick up my charger, and return that horrid speck case. Love the idea of the charger, but this phone has got to get replaced. I was told I need to go to one of their authorized repair/replacement centers. Closest one is in King of Prussia, so I'll wait for a day my sister can go with me.

I use my phone as my work alarm, and it stays on fine when actually plugged in, so the alarms will work when they need to. Decided to use the wireless charger last night, luckily on a night when I was off, and it froze twice. Not cool. I can deal with that on a day to day basis, but since it's under warranty for a year, as soon as my sis can take me, I'm getting it swapped, and hoping for better things.


----------



## Crazy9000

If anyone has battery problems, try checking the programs you have installed... I put some dumb game on my phone and it drained the battery in a few hours, despite me not even being in it. I have to reboot the whole phone after playing or it just keeps draining.

Sounds like there's a good number of lemons with the 920's though... I guess I'm lucky mine seems to be working well.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Am I the first Lumia 820 owner on here??? Anyways I just ordered a black Nokia Lumia 820, it comes tomorrow.


Cool, are you planning on buying any extra shells?


----------



## ejb222

I have a Lumia 900 with Windows Phone 7.5...can I join? I want a Lumia 920 so bad, but I'm not eligible for upgrade until Nov. 2013... maybe by then a Lumia 1020 will be out. For now I just screw around with my pop's 920.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Cool, are you planning on buying any extra shells?


I wanna get a cyan back for it and the wireless charging plate at some point, but it's gonna stay black for now.


----------



## llChaosll

Sup guys, luckily for me my cyan 920 been running great. Did everyone get there charging plates yet? I see a few people got theirs.
Should I make the call to ATT tomorrow and see whats up? I called them like two weeks ago and was told it was back ordered.
I'm not in a hurry to get mine but then again I wouldn't mind having a new toy.









Update:

Well I called ATT today & spoke with a CSR and they told me they had no idea a charging plate was suppose to be shipped out to me.








They were real nice though and spoke with me on the phone for like 30 minutes and finally resolved the issue. I told them I bought the phone during the time of the promotional offer and was supposed to be sent a charging plate and they understood when I told them I was told it was back ordered.
They just didnt have nothing in their system saying this. The lady was real nice and spoke to her manager and told me even though I ordered the Cyan charging plate, if I wanted to wait I could or I could just go to a corporate ATT store, which luckily for me was near my job and pick up a black plate.
I said fine, she called the store and told them I would be picking it up today after work. I went and they went through their system and gave me the plate with no hassle. On a side note, when I got home I actually got a charging stand and not the plate, which in a way is better.
The plate you can place your phone down to charge but with the stand the phone lies on the stand so you can see if you get any txt's or calls or whatever.

I'm a happy person now that I got my Cyan 920 and my charging stand to go with it even though it's not Cyan but it will do.
Tested it out and it works fine. Sorry for the long post, just updating my progress to all you Windows Phone fans.


----------



## profit8652

black 8x I love this device


----------



## Awsan

Black Lumia 920 On the way arriving after 5 days


----------



## Awsan

*Official Windows Phone 8 Club*

Just simple and modern like windows phone 8


----------



## Ragsters

My phone crashed so a replacement is on the way. I hope they give me a new phone instead of a refurb.


----------



## Microsis

Dropped my phone on concrete yesterday









Had a mini heart attack, but only damage is minor scratches on two of the corners. Seems to be working fine otherwise.

Part of me wants to get a case, but part of me doesn't. It's so sexy without one.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Am I the first Lumia 820 owner on here??? Anyways I just ordered a black Nokia Lumia 820, it comes tomorrow.


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> I have a Lumia 900 with Windows Phone 7.5...can I join? I want a Lumia 920 so bad, but I'm not eligible for upgrade until Nov. 2013... maybe by then a Lumia 1020 will be out. For now I just screw around with my pop's 920.


Nah sorry this club is windows phone 8, feel free to chill here and such though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profit8652*
> 
> black 8x I love this device


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> *Official Windows Phone 8 Club*
> 
> Just simple and modern like windows phone 8


added you to the club and the sig to the OP


----------



## Microsis

*AT&T Nokia Lumia 920 and 820 OS update begins today, Dec 19th*

http://www.wpcentral.com/att-nokia-lumia-920-820-os-update-tom-dec-19th


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microsis*
> 
> *AT&T Nokia Lumia 920 and 820 OS update begins today, Dec 19th*
> http://www.wpcentral.com/att-nokia-lumia-920-820-os-update-tom-dec-19th


Cool, I got a ton of updates yesterday for built in and Nokia apps.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Cool, I got a ton of updates yesterday for built in and Nokia apps.


I deleted all of those







. Not sure if I'm going to bother with this update, doesn't sound like it'll make any difference for me.


----------



## Microsis

The update is live on my Lumia 920. Installing now.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I deleted all of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not sure if I'm going to bother with this update, doesn't sound like it'll make any difference for me.


I mean apps like 'Audio', etc.







I do use most of the Nokia apps (Maps, etc.).


----------



## Ragsters

Mine got stuck on 100% installed. I powered off and on adn it restarted the installation process.


----------



## MKHunt

It adds settings in Display+Touch that help with power savings as well; oh and sharpens up the camera a ton. It sharpens and fixes white balance issues.


----------



## shlunky

That will be oh so very nice!!!

I can't wait. I have used mine a ton already. Took the family out to see the Christmas Lights at Rock City last weekend and took some pics. They actually did okay. I still need to learn how to properly set up the ISO and such for the desired pictures...

We got both of our charging plates, but the wife's Lumia is acting up.
She can't text or email. She can only make and receive phone calls. The date and time are messed up as well and I haven't had time to look at her phone.

We will see what is up.
§


----------



## phillyd

Yeah the update turned out great for me!


----------



## Ragsters

The update finally worked! Love the new camera sharpness!


----------



## shlunky

How did you get your phone to trigger for the update? Mine isn't doing it yet and I am impatient! lol

§


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> How did you get your phone to trigger for the update? Mine isn't doing it yet and I am impatient! lol
> §


Settings -> phone update -> check for updates -> wait -> download now


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Settings -> phone update -> check for updates -> wait -> download now


Yeah, I guess that was kind of obvious huh? .....
Thanks for helping me in my time of DUH!!! lol

§


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> Yeah, I guess that was kind of obvious huh? .....
> Thanks for helping me in my time of DUH!!! lol
> §


'sall good meng. I was confused why nokia settings app updates came through the store at first, so its understandable.


----------



## llChaosll

sup all, the update working perfect on my cyan 920!!
Also, I ordered the WorldShopping Blue Gel case from Amazon and I actually like it!
The color ain't exactly Cyan but its almost identical.
I wanted a case just to protect the phone when I place it down and doesn't look bulky and this did the job.

Also, did anyone notice the battery life being improved since the update? Even before the update the phone had great battery life but now it seems even better!
Can't say enough, I'm in love!


----------



## Ragsters

On the phone with service support right now. Seems like my replacement I just received a few days ago has completely crashed. It won't even turn on. There is no way I am going to get my third phone before the holidays. This sucks!









Edit: Well...they helped me get the phone back on by doing the master reset thing. I don't know what happened. Why would it turn off like that? I actually missed my alarm because the phone was off.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> On the phone with service support right now. Seems like my replacement I just received a few days ago has completely crashed. It won't even turn on. There is no way I am going to get my third phone before the holidays. This sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Well...they helped me get the phone back on by doing the master reset thing. I don't know what happened. Why would it turn off like that? I actually missed my alarm because the phone was off.


I hope you start playing the lottery. Karma has to come back somehow for you!

I wish you luck my friend. Unfortunately, you aren't the only one with issues. My wife's phone now has the correct date/time and she can text and email, but the phone will not transmit any voice. When she calls she can't be heard, but she can hear fine. She went to AT&T last night to get it fixed, but because she wasn't the master on the account they wouldn't help her. I am quite peeved about that and will let them know.

Stupid. I understand if she was trying to make changes to the account, but she just wanted her phone (that was obviously under warranty) fixed. And to fix it they gave her a sim card. WTH???????

None the less, I hope you get yours worked out soon dude!
§


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> I hope you start playing the lottery. Karma has to come back somehow for you!
> I wish you luck my friend. Unfortunately, you aren't the only one with issues. My wife's phone now has the correct date/time and she can text and email, but the phone will not transmit any voice. When she calls she can't be heard, but she can hear fine. She went to AT&T last night to get it fixed, but because she wasn't the master on the account they wouldn't help her. I am quite peeved about that and will let them know.
> Stupid. I understand if she was trying to make changes to the account, but she just wanted her phone (that was obviously under warranty) fixed. And to fix it they gave her a sim card. WTH???????
> None the less, I hope you get yours worked out soon dude!
> §


Well the good news for your wife is that the new SIM card might do the trick. I read somewhere that sometimes when the sim card is cut wrong issues can arise. Hope this helps! Sucks about ATT not helping your wife. That is lame.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Well the good news for your wife is that the new SIM card might do the trick. I read somewhere that sometimes when the sim card is cut wrong issues can arise. Hope this helps! Sucks about ATT not helping your wife. That is lame.


How the heck do you cut the sim card wrong? I cut out everything but the gold part and it works great... you'd have to cut it too short.

ATT will let someone who isn't the main account holder make changes if they give the last 4 of the "masters" SSN btw... I've had to do that several times since my Dad holds the family plan.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> How the heck do you cut the sim card wrong? I cut out everything but the gold part and it works great... you'd have to cut it too short.
> ATT will let someone who isn't the main account holder make changes if they give the last 4 of the "masters" SSN btw... I've had to do that several times since my Dad holds the family plan.


Unfortunately, they wouldn't. My wife definitely knows my social lol.

We will see if that sim works. When she called me tonight, I could oh so barely hear her. it is like she had a blanket wrapped around the mic on the phone, but nothing was covering it.
We will give it a shot tomorrow when I go into the AT&T store to give them hell about not using common sense....

§


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> Unfortunately, they wouldn't. My wife definitely knows my social lol.
> We will see if that sim works. When she called me tonight, I could oh so barely hear her. it is like she had a blanket wrapped around the mic on the phone, but nothing was covering it.
> We will give it a shot tomorrow when I go into the AT&T store to give them hell about not using common sense....
> §


My phone randomly shut off again not too long ago. I am going to request for my 3rd phone.


----------



## Demented

Thought the update would be helpful, but my phone froze again within hours of having the update. Then it did something it didn't even do before: It froze while plugged in. This is no good. I use my phone as my alarm, and now I'm forced to have backup alarms on my iPad to make sure I wake in time for work.

I'll definitely be taking this phone to an authorized replacement center after the holidays.


----------



## shlunky

I had to reboot my phone tonight, as when I went to take a picture I had nothing but a green screen....... It puzzled me for sure.
After the reboot, it was fine, but still kinda annoying to have all these bugs...

§


----------



## Marin

Updated worked out great.


----------



## Awsan

Just finished the update and everything working flawlessly,but but before the update the phone froze once and restarted while taking a panorama pic although i found the pic in the library but after the update everything is fine


----------



## shlunky

Anyone used the Nokia Drive yet? I have to say, it is freaking AWESOME!!!

I was out of town this past weekend and used it a few times. It was quite nice and very well executed IMO.
Although, Cletus (the name my wife has dubbed her voice on her 920) has us going way off the wrong direction. I don't know what was going on with that. I think her settings were messed up, Something like *take me by every neighborhood and house on the way to my destination* or something.
Her phone is still messed up. The voice aspect of it just isn't working right. Think it is time for her to get a new phone...

§


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> Anyone used the Nokia Drive yet? I have to say, it is freaking AWESOME!!!
> I was out of town this past weekend and used it a few times. It was quite nice and very well executed IMO.
> Although, Cletus (the name my wife has dubbed her voice on her 920) has us going way off the wrong direction. I don't know what was going on with that. I think her settings were messed up, Something like *take me by every neighborhood and house on the way to my destination* or something.
> Her phone is still messed up. The voice aspect of it just isn't working right. Think it is time for her to get a new phone...
> §


Yeah, I really like it.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Yeah, I really like it.


Same. I actually use it to tell me how fast I'm going because the speedometer in my car doesn't work too well in the cold :/

Also i love how it alerts you when speeding.


----------



## llChaosll

I feel like Im missing out on most of the whole live tiles and windows phone experience because although I don't use my data much, I can't do the whole GPS or live tiles thing. lol
I was thinking of getting the 3gb data plan but I'm being stingy.
What plan does everyone else have?
I work for a hospital so I have a family plan with unlimited txt and just 200mb data, and I get a 24% corporate discount but the bill is still high.








What plan is everyone else using?
At work I just connect to the wireless and I barely use my data but I feel like I'm missing the fun everyone else is having with unlimited data.
I was just looking and it's just 10 dollars more for a 3gb data plan, I think I'll sign up for that. Might as well.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> I feel like Im missing out on most of the whole live tiles and windows phone experience because although I don't use my data much, I can't do the whole GPS or live tiles thing. lol
> I was thinking of getting the 3gb data plan but I'm being stingy.
> What plan does everyone else have?
> I work for a hospital so I have a family plan with unlimited txt and just 200mb data, and I get a 24% corporate discount but the bill is still high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What plan is everyone else using?
> At work I just connect to the wireless and I barely use my data but I feel like I'm missing the fun everyone else is having with unlimited data.
> I was just looking and it's just 10 dollars more for a 3gb data plan, I think I'll sign up for that. Might as well.


I would definitely suggest it. I had the unlimited data plan, but being as I am the main line on a family plan, we ended up saving $40/month to go to a 10g shared plan and the whole family was only using 500mb or so a month. So we made the swap.
The amount of data used really isn't nearly as much as you would think. My wife is on the phone all the time doing facebook and such, and she still hasn't even reached 1g of data for the month.

My son, however, using the wife's old iPhone 4 and listening to music off of Youtube all the time has used about 5g for the month so far.....
None the less, it is definitely worth it for you IMO.

Enjoy the phone!!
§


----------



## Marin

Hit the data limit while having unlimited data. Yay. ATT.


----------



## Ragsters

What is the best back up software to use for my Lumia 920? I just installed the windows app that gets pomted when you plug the device to your PC and it seems very limited. I can't even choose a destination to save my files. I wanted my phone files to save on my secondary drive but I had no option to do that. Is Skydrive the way to go? What about using windows back up? My wife has icloud installed for her iphone 5. Can I use that? I want my PC to back everything up automatically like it does for my wife using icloud.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What is the best back up software to use for my Lumia 920? I just installed the windows app that gets pomted when you plug the device to your PC and it seems very limited. I can't even choose a destination to save my files. I wanted my phone files to save on my secondary drive but I had no option to do that. Is Skydrive the way to go? What about using windows back up? My wife has icloud installed for her iphone 5. Can I use that? I want my PC to back everything up automatically like it does for my wife using icloud.


Something like this? http://winsupersite.com/article/windows-phone-8/windows-phone-tip-backup-restore-144721


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microsis*
> 
> Something like this? http://winsupersite.com/article/windows-phone-8/windows-phone-tip-backup-restore-144721


Where does the data go?


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Where does the data go?


It all goes to your live account (Cloud based if you choose). You can download the skydrive app and choose folders to sync and all that good stuff at skydrive.live.com. There is a little app to download that is similar to dropbox. Depending on your settings and account you will be able to sync files between your phone and multiple computers. As far as I can tell there isn't a need to connect the phone to a PC with WP8. With WP7 it would do Wifi syncing while charging.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> It all goes to your live account (Cloud based if you choose). You can download the skydrive app and choose folders to sync and all that good stuff at skydrive.live.com. There is a little app to download that is similar to dropbox. Depending on your settings and account you will be able to sync files between your phone and multiple computers. As far as I can tell there isn't a need to connect the phone to a PC with WP8. With WP7 it would do Wifi syncing while charging.


Everything on my phone is set up for back up through the settings. What do I have to do now?


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Everything on my phone is set up for back up through the settings. What do I have to do now?


Well to start with go to skydrive.live.com. From there you'll see and option to setup skydrive on your PC. Are you using Windows 7 or 8?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Well to start with go to skydrive.live.com. From there you'll see and option to setup skydrive on your PC. Are you using Windows 7 or 8?


I am using Windows 7.


----------



## Rickles

just got my black 920 today, and also a 660 ti after being without a gpu for 2 weeks. What a blessed day.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> just got my black 920 today, and also a 660 ti after being without a gpu for 2 weeks. What a blessed day.


Oh my brother congrats have fun =D dont worry about any problem in the lumia 920 they all get fixed with time even the battery life, I love this beauty and i hope you love it too


----------



## llChaosll

Hey all, does anyone have any wireless charging issues? I have a wireless stand, not the pad but I noticed for the past few weeks my phone would turn off the following Saturday morning when I would charge it using the stand Friday nights. This happened almost every weekend. I never thought the wireless charging would be the problem & I'm not sure 100% if it is, but it seems like it.

For instance, Fridays after work, if I'm staying in with some friends, I would leave my phone next to the stand and just place it there if it needed to be charged. Saturday morning my alarm would never go off, when I looked to see why, the phone was off. Battery was not dead but the phone just turns off. Throughout the week, my phone never died, cuz I would never place it on the charger, since the charger is next to my recliner I use to game with.
I don't game as often during weekdays cuz of work, just usually watch tv or basketball etc.

So I did a test run a few days ago since I was off Wednesday, I left the phone on the wireless stand and Thursday morning my alarm didn't go off and phone was dead. Yesterday night, I didn't use the wireless stand either, this morning my alarm went off fine and phone was on.
Is there any issues I should know about? Is it the wireless stand that's the problem or is the phone the problem? I'm not sure what to do.

Any suggestions? I got my phone in November and the wireless stand in December, so I doubt I could return any.

Thanks & sorry for the long post.


----------



## shlunky

The only problem I have had, is that the wireless charging pad has stopped working...

§


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> Hey all, does anyone have any wireless charging issues? I have a wireless stand, not the pad but I noticed for the past few weeks my phone would turn off the following Saturday morning when I would charge it using the stand Friday nights. This happened almost every weekend. I never thought the wireless charging would be the problem & I'm not sure 100% if it is, but it seems like it.
> 
> For instance, Fridays after work, if I'm staying in with some friends, I would leave my phone next to the stand and just place it there if it needed to be charged. Saturday morning my alarm would never go off, when I looked to see why, the phone was off. Battery was not dead but the phone just turns off. Throughout the week, my phone never died, cuz I would never place it on the charger, since the charger is next to my recliner I use to game with.
> I don't game as often during weekdays cuz of work, just usually watch tv or basketball etc.
> 
> So I did a test run a few days ago since I was off Wednesday, I left the phone on the wireless stand and Thursday morning my alarm didn't go off and phone was dead. Yesterday night, I didn't use the wireless stand either, this morning my alarm went off fine and phone was on.
> Is there any issues I should know about? Is it the wireless stand that's the problem or is the phone the problem? I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Any suggestions? I got my phone in November and the wireless stand in December, so I doubt I could return any.
> 
> Thanks & sorry for the long post.


I have the exact same issue. It is definitely a software issue because the problem still persists after my third phone.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have the exact same issue. It is definitely a software issue because the problem still persists after my third phone.


is the stand Nokia brand? Should I use the micro USB cable to charge next to my bed?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> is the stand Nokia brand? Should I use the micro USB cable to charge next to my bed?


I use the Nokia branded wireless pad. I would try to use the USB cable and see if that works.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> just got my black 920 today, and also a 660 ti after being without a gpu for 2 weeks. What a blessed day.


added!


----------



## llChaosll

Wow ragsters, so it isnt just me then.
So theres basically nothing we can do about it huh?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I had previously purchased a Samsung Focus with WP7 (after a disastrous bout with Android... damned phone couldn't hold a charge for long because of all the background apps... seriously, I had one 5 min phone call and three text messages during the course of the day, and it was begging me for juice by 2 pm).

I immediately fell in love with the simplicity and user friendliness of the Windows Phone environment. Bear in mind that prior to the Focus, I had owned another Windows phone, a Samsung Blackjack II, and while it wasn't the Windows Phone OS we know today, it was still rock solid.

When I heard that they were releasing a sturdier version of an already rock solid OS and putting it into a phone built by a company known for phones that would likely survive a nuclear holocaust, I was sold.

I got mine (matte black) at the beginning of December as a birthday gift to myself, on an upgrade, and immediately bought an Otterbox case for it. The wireless charging mat was mailed to me later.


----------



## Rickles

Wow, it seems like a week ago I was in here thinking it was a great day, and yet today I got a new white 920 and a corsair h80i.. life is great.


----------



## Marin

Enjoy. SNES emulator.

http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/snes8x/f8b632b0-1cac-4acd-b66e-d2154766e92a


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Enjoy. SNES emulator.
> 
> http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/snes8x/f8b632b0-1cac-4acd-b66e-d2154766e92a


Sir you made my day.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Enjoy. SNES emulator.
> 
> http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/snes8x/f8b632b0-1cac-4acd-b66e-d2154766e92a


Rep+ if I could give you it


----------



## jamesb0nd26

Banana


----------



## shlunky

Anyone else having problems with the wireless charging pads not working anymore?
Both of the charging pads we got have stopped working. Perhaps this is from a recent update to the phone? I plan to fo to the store tomorrow to see if the wireless charging works on the pad in store. If not, it is my phone.

We will just have to see....
§


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Enjoy. SNES emulator.
> 
> http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/snes8x/f8b632b0-1cac-4acd-b66e-d2154766e92a


This is awesome thanks! Any idea where I can get games?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> This is awesome thanks! Any idea where I can get games?


Any game ROM is piracy, so bad question







.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Any game ROM is piracy, so bad question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


oops. Sorry.


----------



## Marin

http://www.wpcentral.com/lg-return-windows-phone-8-fold
Quote:


> Could LG be releasing some new Windows Phone 8 hardware this year? According to the Korea Times, citing a senior executive from one of LG's local partners, the answer is 'yes'.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Enjoy. SNES emulator.
> 
> http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/snes8x/f8b632b0-1cac-4acd-b66e-d2154766e92a










Awesome!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> http://www.wpcentral.com/lg-return-windows-phone-8-fold


My wife had the LG Quantum. It was a very well-built phone.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> My wife had the LG Quantum. It was a very well-built phone.


The cable going to the screen wore out on mine, so I couldn't slide it open and use the keyboard for the last few months. I was just barely able to use it long enough for the 920 to come out lol.


----------



## shzero0

While on the topics of emulators for Windows Phone 8, here is one for the Gameboy Color.
Also for the remainder of the day there are two free Disney games: Where's My Perry and Where's My Water.
Enjoy!


----------



## llChaosll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shzero0*
> 
> While on the topics of emulators for Windows Phone 8, here is one for the Gameboy Color.
> Also for the remainder of the day there are two free Disney games: Where's My Perry and Where's My Water.
> Enjoy!


+rep, Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## llChaosll

Hey all, just wanted to to give an update so we all can come together to try and rectify the turn off issue related to the 920. I haven't used my wireless stand since I've been encountering the turn off issues.
If you read my older post, it discuss's in detail that it happened usually on the weekends.
I recently, as of last week uninstalled the battery app. On Wednesday after work, just for the heck of it, I placed my phone on the wireless stand. Thursday morning, alarm went off fine.
No shutoffs so far. I also used it last night and all is well up to today.

The phone is so sweet, especially now with the emulators.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> Hey all, just wanted to to give an update so we all can come together to try and rectify the turn off issue related to the 920. I haven't used my wireless stand since I've been encountering the turn off issues.
> If you read my older post, it discuss's in detail that it happened usually on the weekends.
> I recently, as of last week uninstalled the battery app. On Wednesday after work, just for the heck of it, I placed my phone on the wireless stand. Thursday morning, alarm went off fine.
> No shutoffs so far. I also used it last night and all is well up to today.
> 
> The phone is so sweet, especially now with the emulators.


There was a recent "extras+info" update that I think could of fixed the problem. All I know is that since the update anytime I remove my phone from the wireless pad it doesn't make that sound to let me know its stopped charging. I also haven't had that turn off issue since that update.


----------



## llChaosll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> There was a recent "extras+info" update that I think could of fixed the problem. All I know is that since the update anytime I remove my phone from the wireless pad it doesn't make that sound to let me know its stopped charging. I also haven't had that turn off issue since that update.


Ahh, you're right. I also had that update also. Hopefully all the problems are fixed.
I don't remember if I heard the sound either but I'll let you know tonight.


----------



## shlunky

Well, a couple of things for you. Most of you probably already know this, but I figured I would put it here just to make sure.
For you AT&T customers.....

1) They will try to sell you on the insurance for the phone, which isn't TOO bad, but at the same time, they will add $3 for the location service AT&T offers for their smart phones. What they don't tell you, is the app you have to download for this to work is not available for W8P....but they will happily charge you the $3 monthly for this service anyway....

2) As you likely already know, you can locate your phone through Windows phone website. You just log in to your account on the website and go to "Find My Phone" under the pop up menu at the top right of the screen. Of course your phone has to be on and have location services turned on, but other than that, it gets you really close to your phone.

I wanted to give this information out as I have the feeling AT&T is falsely charging this service on a great number of people, not just W8P customers.

Now, I and my wife both have a few issues with the phone I want to see if anyone else has encountered.

First, the wireless charging pad has stopped working. Neither phone work on either charging pad. Has anyone else had this issue? I have tried resets, uninstalled the battery apps and nothing helps.

Second, while talking on the phone we phase in and out. What I mean by this is that when you are talking, and say more more than a few words people on the other end say you slowly get quieter and phase out then you come back. This happens on my phone.

My wife's phone still has the issue where you sound muffled. When she talks to me on her phone it sounds as if she has a sock over her mouth or if she is talking through a cup into the phone. Speaker phone works just fine as it should. We have tried with and without the cases and it makes no difference.

Has anyone had similar issues or heard of them before?
Many thanks!
§


----------



## Crazy9000

Lots of people have had issues with wireless charging, but that's the first I've heard of the microphone issues. I would probably take the phone in to a service center.


----------



## Marin

Snes8x handling rom's through Skydrive is actually really nice.


----------



## Ragsters

Please post when someone finds out if a xbox 360 remote, or any controller for that matter, works with the Lumia 920. I hate using the on screen controller for the SNES emulator.


----------



## Katana

I got myself a Windows Phone 8x by HTC a while back. It's the blue kind.

I just got that emulator, and thought I would get myself Super Mario RPG for it. I'm wondering what other SNES games I may have missed over the years (my first console was an N64). God knows I'm getting tired of all the other available phone games - tower defense, one-button games, etc. I'd be really happy even to find any game that has a storyline, with advancing dialog, etc.

One of my annoyances with WP8 is the fact that Bing Maps no longer integrates directions in it. The Bing Maps website is able to, but I guess now the phone carriers don't want a mini-computer to be able to provide one specific service that they can also provide.

Oh hey, ISPs can also give us E-mail; should they also ban the use of GMail and Hotmail accounts while they're at it?


----------



## llChaosll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana*
> 
> I just got that emulator, and thought I would get myself Super Mario RPG for it. I'm wondering what other SNES games I may have missed over the years (my first console was an N64).


Hey, I would highly recommend these games below. They are some of my fav games for SNES in no particular order.

7th Saga (RPG)
Chrono Trigger (RPG)
FF3 (RPG)
Demon's Crest (Action)
Final Fight Series (Action)
Mega Man X Series (Action)
Ninja Gaiden Trilogy (Action)
Secret of Mana (RPG)
Super Castlevania 4 (Action)
Super Ghouls N Ghosts (Action)
Super Contra (Action)
Super Mario Kart (Racing)
Super Metroid (Action)
Super Punch Out (Boxing)
Super Tecmo Bowl (Football)

Enjoy!


----------



## llChaosll

My phone turned off this morning. So I finally thought the issue was fixed but I guess not.
Anyone else still experiencing issues with the phone turning off?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phone turned off this morning. So I finally thought the issue was fixed but I guess not.
> Anyone else still experiencing issues with the phone turning off?


All the time, but it's so random. Today it charged perfectly fine on the wireless charger. Usually it's off when I wake up, not having fully charged.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Pay attention to the little LED on the charging plate. If it's on steady, your phone will charge just fine. If it's rapidly blinking, then your phone isn't sitting right on it, causing it to expend more power to establish a connection until the phone shuts off.

That's the best explanation I have for what happens.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Pay attention to the little LED on the charging plate. If it's on steady, your phone will charge just fine. If it's rapidly blinking, then your phone isn't sitting right on it, causing it to expend more power to establish a connection until the phone shuts off.
> 
> That's the best explanation I have for what happens.


That can't be true because the battery does not drain completely when the phone shuts off. Also, how do you explain the need to do a hard reset (volume down + power) in order for it to turn back on?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> That can't be true because the battery does not drain completely when the phone shuts off.


Maybe a safety feature to prevent wear and tear on the battery?
Quote:


> Also, how do you explain the need to do a hard reset (volume down + power) in order for it to turn back on?


I can't. Never had to do it, myself.


----------



## iARDAs

I am picking up a Nokia 920 tomorrow guys


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am picking up a Nokia 920 tomorrow guys












Enjoy


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Maybe a safety feature to prevent wear and tear on the battery?
> I can't. Never had to do it, myself.


Yep. Battery saver feature prevents full discharge so it will shut down before full drain. If it is sitting wrong on the charger it is essentially getting a half detect NFC field so it charges for a moment then stops charging (it may or may not make an audible alert that it has connected or disconnected because there is a delay between detect and alert so a fast switch between the two states will never cause the alert). The NFC drains the battery quickly. Mine has done it twice before I realized it wasn't sitting right on the pad.

I also think you'll find you may not have to do a hard reset to get the device to turn back on after a shut down from a low. When the device is off plug your usb charger into it and let it sit for awhile. It will begin to charge without the device on. When it reaches a certain charge level it usually turns itself on. If not let it sit for about an hour and then turn on like normal.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Yep. Battery saver feature prevents full discharge so it will shut down before full drain. If it is sitting wrong on the charger it is essentially getting a half detect NFC field so it charges for a moment then stops charging (it may or may not make an audible alert that it has connected or disconnected because there is a delay between detect and alert so a fast switch between the two states will never cause the alert). The NFC drains the battery quickly. Mine has done it twice before I realized it wasn't sitting right on the pad.
> 
> I also think you'll find you may not have to do a hard reset to get the device to turn back on after a shut down from a low. When the device is off plug your usb charger into it and let it sit for awhile. It will begin to charge without the device on. When it reaches a certain charge level it usually turns itself on. If not let it sit for about an hour and then turn on like normal.


Wow, I was right? Not bad for pure guesswork...


----------



## Kylepdalton

I've been playing with some NFC stuff to do some home automation tasks and realized that a bit of misalignment will cause some strange things. I wish they had put some small magnets in the charging pad and phones to at least give you and idea of how to line it up. My glossy red phone slides around with no effort. I can set it on the charger and point a fan at it and it will slide off. After a strange discharge event I sat and spun the phone around on the plate and watched the LED on the plate turn on and off. It is a lot more sensitive than I would have expected but still miles easier than pulling it in to a cable in the middle of the night.

Another point of note with the NFC is a case around the phone may cause some slight connection problems resulting in the same problem. To test take your phone out of the case and slowly lower it down onto the charger. One of my pads will connect about 4 or 5 mm above while the other goes out to about 1 cm.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Another point of note with the NFC is a case around the phone may cause some slight connection problems resulting in the same problem. To test take your phone out of the case and slowly lower it down onto the charger. One of my pads will connect about 4 or 5 mm above while the other goes out to about 1 cm.


I have an Otterbox Defender on my Lumia 920, and I've never had any problems with the phone charging via the mat (except for alignment issues, which have nothing to do with the case).


----------



## iARDAs

I just purchased the 920 and LOVING IT SOO MUCH

I am glad I also went with a brand new hotmail account and Win8

Anyhow

When I quit an application, does it still run or do i have to close it manually so that it does not drain the battery?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I just purchased the 920 and LOVING IT SOO MUCH
> 
> I am glad I also went with a brand new hotmail account and Win8
> 
> Anyhow
> 
> When I quit an application, does it still run or do i have to close it manually so that it does not drain the battery?


As I understand it, WP8 only keeps an app active if it uses an active connection or live content, such as navigation apps, consistently refreshing WebPages, or e-mail. However, if you Back-Arrow all the way out to the main screen and ensure that all web browser tabs are closed, you won't have a problem. Another thing to check is your sync settings on your email tabs. If you have a linked account that gets a lot of email per day, set the syncing for either manual mode or every two hours.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> As I understand it, WP8 only keeps an app active if it uses an active connection or live content, such as navigation apps, consistently refreshing WebPages, or e-mail. However, if you Back-Arrow all the way out to the main screen and ensure that all web browser tabs are closed, you won't have a problem. Another thing to check is your sync settings on your email tabs. If you have a linked account that gets a lot of email per day, set the syncing for either manual mode or every two hours.


Hmmm

so what if I use skype and connect, and than go to the start screen of Windows 8 (to the tiles)

would skype continue working on the background and drain my battery?


----------



## llChaosll

Iardas, also make sure you go to settings, then applications then backround tasks.
This is another place to turn off open programs that you don't want running in the backround.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> so what if I use skype and connect, and than go to the start screen of Windows 8 (to the tiles)
> 
> would skype continue working on the background and drain my battery?


Supposedly the video portion will stop if you go away from the app, but the audio should still work.

Honestly, though, I wouldn't bother with the Windows Phone 8 Skype App at this moment.

The current release is Preview 2.1, and it's buggy right now. They're still working to iron out the bugs.

http://blogs.skype.com/garage/windows_phone/


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> so what if I use skype and connect, and than go to the start screen of Windows 8 (to the tiles)
> 
> would skype continue working on the background and drain my battery?


As I understand, apps that have background tasks will continue to run (Skype, media players, etc.) if you hit the 'home' button. Apps that do not have background tasks will be 'suspended.' If you use the 'back' button to exit an app, it should kill the process.

To see a list of running/suspended apps, hold the 'back' button down from the start screen.


----------



## phillyd

anyone found an easy way to move mass amounts of data from a 920 to a PC wirelessly?


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> anyone found an easy way to move mass amounts of data from a 920 to a PC wirelessly?


+1


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> anyone found an easy way to move mass amounts of data from a 920 to a PC wirelessly?


You could just plug it in







.


----------



## shzero0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> anyone found an easy way to move mass amounts of data from a 920 to a PC wirelessly?


Not exactly sure how well it works, but there is an app called PC Remote Pro and you can move files from the computer to the phone and vice versa.

(There is also a free version; It may lack the feature of transferring files.)


----------



## iARDAs

If you were to buy a Windows 8 tablet to be a perfect match with a Nokia Lumia 920, which tablet would you go for?


----------



## shzero0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> If you were to buy a Windows 8 tablet to be a perfect match with a Nokia Lumia 920, which tablet would you go for?


Do you want a PRO or a RT version?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shzero0*
> 
> Do you want a PRO or a RT version?


Actually I have my eyes set on the Microsoft Surface Pro but it is a bit expensive.

I will be getting the wifey a Samsung Note 10.1

But I want something that is perfectly compatible with my Windows 8 PC and Windows 8 phone.

I honestly enjoy my new Lumia 920 so much that I even didnt expect it. I am going all Windows for now.


----------



## Awsan

Lumia 920 Photos these are some random pics i took with the Lumia 920 with auto settings they are actually not that bad


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> anyone found an easy way to move mass amounts of data from a 920 to a PC wirelessly?
> 
> 
> 
> You could just plug it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

My computer doesn't recognize it.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Actually I have my eyes set on the Microsoft Surface Pro but it is a bit expensive.
> 
> I will be getting the wifey a Samsung Note 10.1
> But I want something that is perfectly compatible with my Windows 8 PC and Windows 8 phone.
> 
> I honestly enjoy my new Lumia 920 so much that I even didnt expect it. I am going all Windows for now.


I have a Lumia 920 + Samsung ATIV SmartPC Pro.

Ivy Bridge i5 and longer battery life than the Surface Pro (I get 6-7.5 hours w/ power saver on).



Before the Pro I had the Ativ SmartPC and it was an incredible tab. 10 hour battery life and about as fast as my old mobile Core 2 Duo.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I have a Lumia 920 + Samsung ATIV SmartPC Pro.
> 
> Ivy Bridge i5 and longer battery life than the Surface Pro (I get 6-7.5 hours w/ power saver on).
> 
> 
> 
> Before the Pro I had the Ativ SmartPC and it was an incredible tab. 10 hour battery life and about as fast as my old mobile Core 2 Duo.


Does it have a digitizer?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Actually I have my eyes set on the Microsoft Surface Pro but it is a bit expensive.
> 
> I will be getting the wifey a Samsung Note 10.1
> But I want something that is perfectly compatible with my Windows 8 PC and Windows 8 phone.
> 
> I honestly enjoy my new Lumia 920 so much that I even didnt expect it. I am going all Windows for now.


This is what I'm thinking too. Gonna sell my refurb MacBook, and my iPad 2 and get a Surface Pro.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Does it have a digitizer?


Sure does! It was a requirement. Both Pro and SmartPC have Wacom digitizers. I use the MotionComputing LE1700 pen.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My computer doesn't recognize it.


Do you have the zune software installed?


----------



## phillyd

Wp8 is incompatible with Zune.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I have a Lumia 920 + Samsung ATIV SmartPC Pro.
> 
> Ivy Bridge i5 and longer battery life than the Surface Pro (I get 6-7.5 hours w/ power saver on).
> 
> 
> 
> Before the Pro I had the Ativ SmartPC and it was an incredible tab. 10 hour battery life and about as fast as my old mobile Core 2 Duo.


Yeah this looks great. A01 version is 1000$ A04 version is 1400$ at amazon. However I might still get the Microsoft Surface Pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> This is what I'm thinking too. Gonna sell my refurb MacBook, and my iPad 2 and get a Surface Pro.


Yeah I am stearing away from apple products. Since I have Windows 8 on my work laptop and home desktop, I will stay with windows for the time being

@everyone else

Will Microsoft Surphace Phone come out?

I saw this picture but I dont know if it is for real


----------



## iARDAs

One last question.

How can I backup my phone?

So if my phone gets broken or I rest to factory settings, I want to be able to restore a backup.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> One last question.
> 
> How can I backup my phone?
> 
> So if my phone gets broken or I rest to factory settings, I want to be able to restore a backup.


You should have it set in settings to back up. It will store it all on your windows account. Just make sure you have it set to back it all up.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> If you were to buy a Windows 8 tablet to be a perfect match with a Nokia Lumia 920, which tablet would you go for?


Probably Nokia's one that they're supposed to announce soon


----------



## shzero0

Just for the heads up, AT&T is extending the offer for the free wireless charger and are now offering the option to either get another phone for FREE (BOGO) or take a wireless charger.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Hey phillyd.... you planning on updating the first post any time soon?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Hey phillyd.... you planning on updating the first post any time soon?


I didn't know i needed to, sorry, what do you have?
I think I saw a post a bit ago about someone going to get a 920 but no color was stated.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I didn't know i needed to, sorry, what do you have?
> I think I saw a post a bit ago about someone going to get a 920 but no color was stated.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1327631/official-windows-phone-8-club-thread/210#post_19054709

That's mine. I think others added afterwards...


----------



## phillyd

*I added a link to the sig code so please go replace it!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1327631/official-windows-phone-8-club-thread/210#post_19054709
> 
> That's mine. I think others added afterwards...


You didn't say it was a 920 till after, sorry I should've seen the second post.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> *I added a link to the sig code so please go replace it!*
> You didn't say it was a 920 till after, sorry I should've seen the second post.


If that's the case then the fault is mine for not stating it immediately.

PS... I also have the wireless charger and an Otterbox Defender case for my 920.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> If that's the case then the fault is mine for not stating it immediately.
> 
> PS... I also have the wireless charger and an Otterbox Defender case for my 920.


info added


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> If that's the case then the fault is mine for not stating it immediately.
> 
> PS... I also have the wireless charger and an Otterbox Defender case for my 920.


What do you think of the case on the phone? Is it too obtrusive? I have purchased about 5 or so different cases looking for the one that fits me best.
Being as durable of a phone as it is, I kind of like to keep the case smaller.

So far I have used:
-Generic white TPU case (too rubbery and collected every dust and dirt particle to it)

-A generic case similar to the Otterbox ideas (this one:http://www.ebay.com/itm/360522272626) I was surprised at how nice this one was actually. Especially for how cheap it is. Did well, but a little larger than I wanted.

-Fosmon TPU case (very nice feel, fits great, but the bottom part where the USB connection is has a design flaw. It needs some connectors going from front to back of the case as the thin piece above the USB connector doesn't stay in place. It is like pushing the two ends of a piece of notebook paper together. The middle folds in a little.

-Incipio hard shell case (this one: http://store.wpcentral.com/incipio-dualpro-hard-shell-case-with-silicone-core/4AA13224.htm) Except mine is white and gray to match the white 920 I have. I actually LOVE this case. It is by far the best I have used so far. Smooth, but not so you can't grip it with the silicon aspects to it as well. Very light and fits great.

-I also have purchase a Carbon Fiber type case as well. And stupid me didn't realize what was needed to put this case on.. (http://store.wpcentral.com/bodyguardz-armor-carbon-fiber/4AA12961.htm)
You actually have to form it to your phone and put the jell on it while it is attached to your phone and all. I would love to try it and play with it, as I think that look is killer, but I am afraid to do that to my phone in case I don't like it lol.

On a side note, if you guys haven't yet dealt with WPCentral.com, they have incredible service. They processed my order (Sunday PM) and had it delivered to me 3 states away in 2 days (got it Tuesday) with the free shipping feature for spending over $50. Just thought I would spread the word...

§

Edit for readability


----------



## phillyd

There is a revision to the Fosmon that fixes the bottom of the connector.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> There is a revision to the Fosmon that fixes the bottom of the connector.


Awesome. Thanks for the info. I will have to look into that. The rest of the case is actually very nice. The Fosmon case we have is purple for the wife. Initially i wanted to get one too when I saw hers, but that flaw prevented me from ordering it.

I may like this Incipio more though. It really has a nice feel.
§


----------



## iARDAs

Hey there Win Phone users.

What is the best way for me to have better use of my battery?

It sure drains a lot.

Also I noticed that charging the Lumia 920 via USB with a PC takes longer than regular charge.

Last but not least while charging the phone and using it, the battery doesnt really get charge. You need to NOT use it for it to charge properly.

Did any of you face these small issues?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey there Win Phone users.
> 
> What is the best way for me to have better use of my battery?
> 
> It sure drains a lot.
> 
> Also I noticed that charging the Lumia 920 via USB with a PC takes longer than regular charge.
> 
> Last but not least while charging the phone and using it, the battery doesnt really get charge. You need to NOT use it for it to charge properly.
> 
> Did any of you face these small issues?


I'd go into Settings -> Applications -> Background Tasks and regulate (block) all the apps you don't want running in the background. The more of those that are running, the faster your battery will drain.


----------



## shlunky

Also, turn off tap+send, unless you use it. This does accelerate the draining of the battery as well.
In my settings I have the following turned off.
-Internet sharing
-bluetooth
-location
-brightness set to automatic

I get roughly 2 days out of my battery with it.
To respond to your using it while charging problem. I watched a movie on Netflix while it was on the charger. I started the movie (Warrior, awesome movie BTW!! at 15% battery life and ended the movie at 32%.

It does charge, just not fast. It will charge slower on the USB connection to the PC, that is pretty standard in my experience no matter the phone I use.

One thing I will say, if you haven't already, make sure you run your battery completely down and let the phone shut off. Then charge the phone all the way back to full and leave it on the charger for a while if you can. Then you should have better battery life.

Hope this helps, welcome to the club!!
§


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> If that's the case then the fault is mine for not stating it immediately.
> 
> PS... I also have the wireless charger and an Otterbox Defender case for my 920.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the case on the phone? Is it too obtrusive? I have purchased about 5 or so different cases looking for the one that fits me best.
> Being as durable of a phone as it is, I kind of like to keep the case smaller.
Click to expand...

Well truthfully, I bought the case not for the durability issues (the video of the guy running over the 920 with no damage sold me on the phone), but because of the bulk. I am the type of guy that likes his things to be big and bulky, as they feel safer in my hands. It's mainly a psychological thing with me.

That said, the Defender case is a bit obtrusive when using the keyboard, but that has just as much to do with my ginormous hands and fingers as it does with the case.


----------



## llChaosll

Sup all! Me again with an update. Just wanted to share some information for those still experiencing any shutdown issues with the 920.
For those of you who have the "Keep Wifi on when screen times out" setting in the Wifi options, try turning that off and see if your phone still turns off.
My phone was fine for like 4 days or so when I had this setting off. I was browsing and dl some youtube videos so I can watch on the train ride for the next day, so when I was home I turned this option on. I totally forgot to turn it off before I went to bed and I woke up to the phone off. I then remembered I had left this option on.

I doubt this will fix it, but if anyone still experiences the phone shutoffs, can you try disabling that feature and see if it works?

Thanks and GL!


----------



## phillyd

My 920 screen randomly blacks out for long periods of time while I struggle to do a hardware reset that usually doesn't work, then spontaneously it works.


----------



## Marin




----------



## phillyd

So my messages app freezes and bugs a lot now, reset, restarted, checked for updates. Idk what to do. anyone else have this problem?


----------



## shlunky

Have you installed anything around the time in which this started to take place?
Perhaps see what else is running in on the process list. Other than that and what you have stated you already have done, I am not too sure what to do.

I have been lucky with mine.
§


----------



## snoogins

Anyone here use facebook/ have issues with it actually syncing? This is my first Windows phone and I have had a number of issues already =/


----------



## shlunky

What are you using to access FB? Are you using the embedded notifications part of the accounts linked to your phone or are you using an actual downloaded app?


----------



## coachmark2

I'll throw my hat in the ring.







This is my Lumia 920. Fire Engine red! I have a shell of soft rubber around it to keep scratches off the body.


----------



## MKHunt

I seem to have lost the ability to check in with my phone to one or two places. I can do it on facebook, but on the phone those places always show as unable to update, but I can check in to places literally next door with no problem. Weirdness.


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So my messages app freezes and bugs a lot now, reset, restarted, checked for updates. Idk what to do. anyone else have this problem?


That has happened to me a few times. Since you've already restarted the phone (which cures 95% of ailments) I would suggest deleting some of your threads in the messaging app.

If you send and receive a lot of pictures, the conversations' size can soar to a GB or more which takes a long time to load into RAM for the phone to use. It can cause a few issues like you've described. If it's not too much trouble for you, delete all of the conversations/threads in the messaging app and performance _should_ dramatically improve.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So my messages app freezes and bugs a lot now, reset, restarted, checked for updates. Idk what to do. anyone else have this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> That has happened to me a few times. Since you've already restarted the phone (which cures 95% of ailments) I would suggest deleting some of your threads in the messaging app.
> 
> If you send and receive a lot of pictures, the conversations' size can soar to a GB or more which takes a long time to load into RAM for the phone to use. It can cause a few issues like you've described. If it's not too much trouble for you, delete all of the conversations/threads in the messaging app and performance _should_ dramatically improve.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll try this! And added.


----------



## snoogins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> What are you using to access FB? Are you using the embedded notifications part of the accounts linked to your phone or are you using an actual downloaded app?


I have tried just adding my Facebook under accounts, and with the Facebook app from Microsoft. Either way the updates are slow/non-existent in the people hub, and I can no longer chose to send someone a Facebook message instead of a text. Do not get toast notifications either.

I should have a new 8x waiting for me when I get home, as my speaker also randomly breaks up during a ringtone, or playing music. The voice dial via speaker bug is a mild annoyance, but one I shouldn't have to deal with on a new phone either


----------



## Ragsters

I have a problem where my phone hangs up when I am talking to someone. This will never occur if I am using the speaker phone.


----------



## Brizzol

Bit late i know but i own a lumia 920 (black).




I also have windows 8 pro on my p.c (i got it for 2 reasons 1. i have to learn about all recent windows operating systems for college 2. The nokia helped a little bit in getting it.)


----------



## llChaosll

Hey all, any turn off isues for anyone? My phone hasn't turned off for a few weeks, but I have stopped using the wireless pad since then and all's working fine. So I'm assuming that was one of the issues. Anyone using the wireless pad and the phones still working fine?
I'm wondering if it's safe to use it.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> Hey all, any turn off isues for anyone? My phone hasn't turned off for a few weeks, but I have stopped using the wireless pad since then and all's working fine. So I'm assuming that was one of the issues. Anyone using the wireless pad and the phones still working fine?
> I'm wondering if it's safe to use it.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1327631/official-windows-phone-8-club-thread/200_50#post_19106088


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> Hey all, any turn off isues for anyone? My phone hasn't turned off for a few weeks, but I have stopped using the wireless pad since then and all's working fine. So I'm assuming that was one of the issues. Anyone using the wireless pad and the phones still working fine?
> I'm wondering if it's safe to use it.


I've been using the wireless pad without issues, but a few people here have had some.


----------



## llChaosll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1327631/official-windows-phone-8-club-thread/200_50#post_19106088


Ahh ok, I'll take a look at it when I charge it next time.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> Hey all, any turn off isues for anyone? My phone hasn't turned off for a few weeks, but I have stopped using the wireless pad since then and all's working fine. So I'm assuming that was one of the issues. Anyone using the wireless pad and the phones still working fine?
> I'm wondering if it's safe to use it.


Only issue I have had with the wireless charging pad is that I had one quit working.
Other than that, the wife and I both are using the wireless charging pads for months. They haven't caused an issue at all.

§


----------



## Ragsters

Today I requested for an RMA for the third time. By Monday I should be on my 4th Nokia Lumia. I should of got the Note II.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Today I requested for an RMA for the third time. By Monday I should be on my 4th Nokia Lumia. I should of got the Note II.


The hell?

You must have some bad bad bad bad bad luck.


----------



## unfbilly11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Today I requested for an RMA for the third time. By Monday I should be on my 4th Nokia Lumia. I should of got the Note II.


I don't doubt this for a second. I already had to RMA one Lumia 920 because nothing would open. Every single thing I clicked on would just take me straight to the start screen. This new one is functional but it seems to have a TON of little bugs. Every time I try to open play a song it starts the voice recognition up and if I move the phone too quickly, it will just skip to the next song like I hit "Next". Also, I have to turn the volume up and down 3 times before it stays where I want it. I get to work, turn the volume down to 0. Walk in the office and my volume is back at 15 or 16. It does this EVERY time.

I had a Samsung Focus Windows 7 phone before this and absolutely loved it. I'm not liking this one so far at all. Really hoping for an update to fix all this.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfbilly11*
> 
> I don't doubt this for a second. I already had to RMA one Lumia 920 because nothing would open. Every single thing I clicked on would just take me straight to the start screen. This new one is functional but it seems to have a TON of little bugs. Every time I try to open play a song it starts the voice recognition up and if I move the phone too quickly, it will just skip to the next song like I hit "Next". Also, I have to turn the volume up and down 3 times before it stays where I want it. I get to work, turn the volume down to 0. Walk in the office and my volume is back at 15 or 16. It does this EVERY time.
> 
> I had a Samsung Focus Windows 7 phone before this and absolutely loved it. I'm not liking this one so far at all. Really hoping for an update to fix all this.


I have to confess. As much as I love my 920, and the camera especially, I am in serious thought about swapping it out for one of the new Android phones hitting the market. Especially the HTC One...

My problem is, other than not having all the apps I REALLY would like to have, my phone has these bugs too.
When talking on the phone, if you continue to speak for more than 10 seconds or so strait, you start to fade out and the other person can't hear you. MY wife's phone still has a mic problem that makes her sound like she is talking through a can and a string. Speaker phone works fine, just when it isn't on speaker.

We will see what happens with the next update. If it doesn't fix this stuff, I have to say, I will likely sell our phones and go back to what we had prior.
Sad really, there are some things I really like about this phone...

§


----------



## unfbilly11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> I have to confess. As much as I love my 920, and the camera especially, I am in serious thought about swapping it out for one of the new Android phones hitting the market. Especially the HTC One...
> 
> My problem is, other than not having all the apps I REALLY would like to have, my phone has these bugs too.
> When talking on the phone, if you continue to speak for more than 10 seconds or so strait, you start to fade out and the other person can't hear you. MY wife's phone still has a mic problem that makes her sound like she is talking through a can and a string. Speaker phone works fine, just when it isn't on speaker.
> 
> We will see what happens with the next update. If it doesn't fix this stuff, I have to say, I will likely sell our phones and go back to what we had prior.
> Sad really, there are some things I really like about this phone...
> 
> §


I hear a lot of little things like that from everyone. I don't personally have any of those speaker issues (actually most people say my call clarity is much improved) but it doesn't seem to me like these phones were ready to be released. I am not a big App guy so I don't mind the lack of support from developers but these constant bugs are really frustrating.


----------



## Crazy9000

I don't think any of the things you guys have mentioned are bugs, as my phone doesn't do them.

It seems like everyone who does have problems keeps getting them, regardless of how many times they RMA. Are you guys who've done 4 RMA's sure you aren't just getting the same phone back, with a reformat? lol


----------



## connectwise

Wow that sounds terrible. I hope fututre phnes manufaturer will know to make a functional phone first. Have you guys seen the new grey lumina now on sale? Ngggg it looks fine.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't think any of the things you guys have mentioned are bugs, as my phone doesn't do them.
> 
> It seems like everyone who does have problems keeps getting them, regardless of how many times they RMA. Are you guys who've done 4 RMA's sure you aren't just getting the same phone back, with a reformat? lol


I'm the guy with 3 RMAs and am going to be on my 4th phone on Monday. I really hope you weren't insinuating that this must be a user issue. I take care of my things extremely well. Some people might even call me OCD. If you have ever bought anything from me through this forum you would see how new I manage to keep my things. The crazy thing is I am not really even an app guy so the chances of this being a software issue is even less than most people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Wow that sounds terrible. I hope fututre phnes manufaturer will know to make a functional phone first. Have you guys seen the new grey lumina now on sale? Ngggg it looks fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the grey.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't think any of the things you guys have mentioned are bugs, as my phone doesn't do them.
> 
> It seems like everyone who does have problems keeps getting them, regardless of how many times they RMA. Are you guys who've done 4 RMA's sure you aren't just getting the same phone back, with a reformat? lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the guy with 3 RMAs and am going to be on my 4th phone on Monday. I really hope you weren't insinuating that this must be a user issue. I take care of my things extremely well. Some people might even call me OCD. If you have ever bought anything from me through this forum you would see how new I manage to keep my things. The crazy thing is I am not really even an app guy so the chances of this being a software issue is even less than most people.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Wow that sounds terrible. I hope fututre phnes manufaturer will know to make a functional phone first. Have you guys seen the new grey lumina now on sale? Ngggg it looks fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the grey.
Click to expand...

He wasn't insinuating anything about you. If you go back and read what he said, you'll see that he was wondering if you were just receiving the same defective phone when you RMA'd it.


----------



## unfbilly11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't think any of the things you guys have mentioned are bugs, as my phone doesn't do them.
> 
> It seems like everyone who does have problems keeps getting them, regardless of how many times they RMA. Are you guys who've done 4 RMA's sure you aren't just getting the same phone back, with a reformat? lol


The set of problems that I've had from phone to phone is completely different. Plus, when I've RMAed them, they send you the new phone and you send back the broken one in the same box


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> He wasn't insinuating anything about you. If you go back and read what he said, you'll see that he was wondering if you were just receiving the same defective phone when you RMA'd it.


I read what he said and the "lol" after the statement, to me meant he was being facetious. Its not a big deal, I just want people to realize that the Nokia Lumia itself has issues.


----------



## unfbilly11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I read what he said and the "lol" after the statement, to me meant he was being facetious. Its not a big deal, I just want people to realize that the Nokia Lumia itself has issues.


It most definitely does.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfbilly11*
> 
> It most definitely does.


This. Can't use it as an alarm, because it will 'black out' and I have to hold Volume Down and Power for a bit to get it back on. Call quality issues too, where I sound like I'm underwater. I wanted to try something new, but not iOS. I should have stuck with Android.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unfbilly11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> He wasn't insinuating anything about you. If you go back and read what he said, you'll see that he was wondering if you were just receiving the same defective phone when you RMA'd it.
> 
> 
> 
> I read what he said and the "lol" after the statement, to me meant he was being facetious. Its not a big deal, I just want people to realize that the Nokia Lumia itself has issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It most definitely does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This. Can't use it as an alarm, because it will 'black out' and I have to hold Volume Down and Power for a bit to get it back on. Call quality issues too, where I sound like I'm underwater. I wanted to try something new, but not iOS. I should have stuck with Android.
Click to expand...

Ragsters: if it's not a big deal, why bring it up and act like it is?

Ragsters and Unfbilly11: Find me a smartphone in today's market that has verifiably never had any issues at all with either the hardware or software, and I will send you each a hundred bucks cash.

Demented: By "blacking out" do you mean that the screen goes dark or that the phone dies?

If your screen goes dark, then it's your phone turning the screen off to save power, and that wouldn't impede the built in Alarms function at all, let alone necessitate the Volume Down+Power. It should only require a press of the power button to bring the screen back up. I've had no problems with it, and I use the alarms every single day.

If the phone dies, that's an entirely different issue. It means your phone isn't charging or there's a problem with the hardware. Explain to them EXACTLY what is going on, and they can help diagnose the issue better, as it could be an issue with how your specific settings are set up.

As to the call quality issues, you can't automatically blame the phone. It may have more to do with your cellular network than the phone itself.


----------



## unfbilly11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Ragsters: if it's not a big deal, why bring it up and act like it is?
> 
> Ragsters and Unfbilly11: Find me a smartphone in today's market that has verifiably never had any issues at all with either the hardware or software, and I will send you each a hundred bucks cash.
> 
> Demented: By "blacking out" do you mean that the screen goes dark or that the phone dies?
> 
> If your screen goes dark, then it's your phone turning the screen off to save power, and that wouldn't impede the built in Alarms function at all, let alone necessitate the Volume Down+Power. It should only require a press of the power button to bring the screen back up. I've had no problems with it, and I use the alarms every single day.
> 
> If the phone dies, that's an entirely different issue. It means your phone isn't charging or there's a problem with the hardware. Explain to them EXACTLY what is going on, and they can help diagnose the issue better, as it could be an issue with how your specific settings are set up.
> 
> As to the call quality issues, you can't automatically blame the phone. It may have more to do with your cellular network than the phone itself.


I'm not saying it's a bad phone at all, but I've had 2 of them now and both of them have had multiple issues. I got this phone in late November and have had more issues with it in 2 months than I had with my Windows 7 phone in 2 years.

I'm glad you are not having any trouble with your WP but that isn't the case for others. I am still a huge fan of Windows Phone but I want them to fix these things.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> As to the call quality issues, you can't automatically blame the phone. It may have more to do with your cellular network than the phone itself.


I'd assume most of the people had a phone on the same carrier before without the issue, which would rule that out.

It makes me wonder if there's a bad batch of chargers or something, as that could explain it... when you RMA your phone, you don't RMA the charger too do you? I remember when my old LG WP7 started turning itself off, I brought it into the store and they just swapped it out there.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Ragsters: if it's not a big deal, why bring it up and act like it is?
> 
> Ragsters and Unfbilly11: Find me a smartphone in today's market that has verifiably never had any issues at all with either the hardware or software, and I will send you each a hundred bucks cash.


My phone issues are a big deal but his sarcasm was not.

I am not saying that there are phones out there that are issue free. What I am saying is that, whether it be bad luck or not, I have never even heard of someone with as many issues as I have had with any phone. I love the phone don't get me wrong but you would be lying if you said that this phone has minimal issues.

Issues that I have had:

1. The black out issue and needing to hard reset to turn back on.
2. The battery not holding a charge.
3. The voice command prompt initializing when plugging in the head phone jack.
4. The sensor that turns the screen off when your face is near it not working. This would make my cheek hit the hang up button and losing my call.

Those are just the ones that I can remember but I am pretty sure I had a few more.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Ragsters: if it's not a big deal, why bring it up and act like it is?
> 
> Ragsters and Unfbilly11: Find me a smartphone in today's market that has verifiably never had any issues at all with either the hardware or software, and I will send you each a hundred bucks cash.
> 
> 
> 
> My phone issues are a big deal but his sarcasm was not.
> 
> I am not saying that there are phones out there that are issue free. What I am saying is that, whether it be bad luck or not, I have never even heard of someone with as many issues as I have had with any phone. I love the phone don't get me wrong but you would be lying if you said that this phone has minimal issues.
> 
> Issues that I have had:
> 
> 1. The black out issue and needing to hard reset to turn back on.
> 2. The battery not holding a charge.
> 3. The voice command prompt initializing when plugging in the head phone jack.
> 4. The sensor that turns the screen off when your face is near it not working. This would make my cheek hit the hang up button and losing my call.
> 
> Those are just the ones that I can remember but I am pretty sure I had a few more.
Click to expand...

That sounds like your system is scrambled. I'd get it checked out and the phone replaced.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> That sounds like your system is scrambled. I'd get it checked out and the phone replaced.


The issues I described happened in different combinations with 3 different phones. I am awaiting my 4th on Monday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Ragsters: if it's not a big deal, why bring it up and act like it is?
> 
> Ragsters and Unfbilly11: Find me a smartphone in today's market that has verifiably never had any issues at all with either the hardware or software, and I will send you each a hundred bucks cash.
> 
> Demented: By "blacking out" do you mean that the screen goes dark or that the phone dies?
> 
> If your screen goes dark, then it's your phone turning the screen off to save power, and that wouldn't impede the built in Alarms function at all, let alone necessitate the Volume Down+Power. It should only require a press of the power button to bring the screen back up. I've had no problems with it, and I use the alarms every single day.
> 
> If the phone dies, that's an entirely different issue. It means your phone isn't charging or there's a problem with the hardware. Explain to them EXACTLY what is going on, and they can help diagnose the issue better, as it could be an issue with how your specific settings are set up.
> 
> As to the call quality issues, you can't automatically blame the phone. It may have more to do with your cellular network than the phone itself.


It freezes, but blacking out seems to be the better term, as I go to refresh my phone, and it stays black...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brizzol*
> 
> Bit late i know but i own a lumia 920 (black).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have windows 8 pro on my p.c (i got it for 2 reasons 1. i have to learn about all recent windows operating systems for college 2. The nokia helped a little bit in getting it.)


Added, sorry for the delay


----------



## llChaosll

Hey all, ok so it looks like that will be the last time I ever try using that damn wireless charging stand.
I had it since launch, so I doubt they would exchange it now, but I will try asking or paying less to swap it out if I can.
Phone was working fine for weeks, no turn off issues and I placed it on my stand to charge two days ago and yesterday my phone was shutdown when I checked in the morning.

So the phone is working fine, I will just have to not use the wireless charging stand.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> ..........
> 
> If the phone dies, that's an entirely different issue. It means your phone isn't charging or there's a problem with the hardware. Explain to them EXACTLY what is going on, and they can help diagnose the issue better, as it could be an issue with how your specific settings are set up.
> 
> *As to the call quality issues, you can't automatically blame the phone. It may have more to do with your cellular network than the phone itself*.


Yeah, I have to say that is a VERY generalized statement.
I have had service with AT&T for 11 years now. This is the first phone that I have had people complain about me fading out while talking as well as the first time it has sounded like I/my wife am/is talking into a can with a string. It doesn't always happen....just occurs most of the time.

I may be jumping to conclusions here, but you seem to be out of touch with the issues others are having and quickly write it off to "user error/ignorance" since you aren't having any issues with your phone.

I am glad that yours is working flawlessly, but there are a great many of us in which this isn't the case. I REALLY hope that these issues can be resolved as I love the phone. It is the reason I was able to get the wife away from iOS FINALLY.

§


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> ..........
> 
> If the phone dies, that's an entirely different issue. It means your phone isn't charging or there's a problem with the hardware. Explain to them EXACTLY what is going on, and they can help diagnose the issue better, as it could be an issue with how your specific settings are set up.
> 
> *As to the call quality issues, you can't automatically blame the phone. It may have more to do with your cellular network than the phone itself*.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have to say that is a VERY generalized statement.
> I have had service with AT&T for 11 years now. This is the first phone that I have had people complain about me fading out while talking as well as the first time it has sounded like I/my wife am/is talking into a can with a string. It doesn't always happen....just occurs most of the time.
> 
> I may be jumping to conclusions here, but you seem to be out of touch with the issues others are having and quickly write it off to "user error/ignorance" since you aren't having any issues with your phone.
> 
> I am glad that yours is working flawlessly, but there are a great many of us in which this isn't the case. I REALLY hope that these issues can be resolved as I love the phone. It is the reason I was able to get the wife away from iOS FINALLY.
> 
> §
Click to expand...

Please don't put words in my mouth. It's rude.

I never said that it _had_ to be the cell network. I simply made the statement that it _could_ be another issue besides the phone. I'm just tossing out all possibilities to examine rather than go for the only thought being that the phone itself is bad. Doing that is itself a generalized statement.


----------



## 50percentgenius

Just got a red Lumia 920 last week. Loving it


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50percentgenius*
> 
> Just got a red Lumia 920 last week. Loving it


What did you come from?


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Please don't put words in my mouth. It's rude.
> 
> I never said that it _had_ to be the cell network. I simply made the statement that it _could_ be another issue besides the phone. I'm just tossing out all possibilities to examine rather than go for the only thought being that the phone itself is bad. Doing that is itself a generalized statement.


You evidently have trouble with reading comprehension...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50percentgenius*
> 
> Just got a red Lumia 920 last week. Loving it


CONGRATS!!!
Welcome to the group! I hope you enjoy your phone. The camera on this phone truly is awesome. I compared it to my mothers point and shoot Lumix that is 2 years old and the phone does a better job in the low light situations and with taking shots without having to zoom for a distance.

I hope the hardware in this phone makes other manufacturers step up their game as well.

§


----------



## tSgt

Black Lumia 920 for me, waiting the wireless plate.


----------



## 50percentgenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> CONGRATS!!!
> Welcome to the group! I hope you enjoy your phone. The camera on this phone truly is awesome. I compared it to my mothers point and shoot Lumix that is 2 years old and the phone does a better job in the low light situations and with taking shots without having to zoom for a distance.
> 
> I hope the hardware in this phone makes other manufacturers step up their game as well.
> 
> §


My last phone had a pretty good camera, but this one is spectacular! It's just another bragging point about the phone!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microsis*
> 
> What did you come from?


I came from an iPhone 5. Not a bad phone by any standard, but I just really wanted to dabble in Windows Phone. And I'm loving it!


----------



## ChrisB17

Quick question for anyone with a Lumia 920. Is your vibrate loud? As in sounds loud? Mine is way louder than my iPhone 4s and this is my second 920 from AT&T via exchange. Normal or not?


----------



## shlunky

Yes, it is normal for it to be louder.
What you hear is actually the springs holding the camera lens. Those are vibrating.

For me personally, it is worth it to have a camera and video capture capability that this phone posses.

§


----------



## iARDAs

The more I use my Lumia 920, the more I fall in love with it.

Edit :

Also guys I recorded a video with my Lumia 920 but did it vertically.

When I imported it to my pc, the video is sideways.

Any way I can fix this and make sure the video is played regularly?


----------



## cubanresourceful

Wanted to ask you guy's opinion:

Would you like this exact phone as a WP8: http://www.htc.com/us/smartphones/htc-one/

I came across it and WOW does it look really nice! I like the silver one a lot because of the cool effect it has. What do you guys think?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Wanted to ask you guy's opinion:
> 
> Would you like this exact phone as a WP8: http://www.htc.com/us/smartphones/htc-one/
> 
> I came across it and WOW does it look really nice! I like the silver one a lot because of the cool effect it has. What do you guys think?


It does look pretty spiffy, but I'll take my Nokia "Survive A 100 Megaton Nuke At Ground Zero" Lumia 920 any day of the week.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Wanted to ask you guy's opinion:
> 
> Would you like this exact phone as a WP8: http://www.htc.com/us/smartphones/htc-one/
> 
> I came across it and WOW does it look really nice! I like the silver one a lot because of the cool effect it has. What do you guys think?


Yeah, that is a really nice looking/spec'd phone. I have had my eye on it personally since I saw the info about it a week or so ago.
I concur with my friend above about really liking the toughness of the 920. But I absolutely love the design of HTC phones. I feel that their designs are tops in aesthetics

§.


----------



## Awsan

Ipone 4s and the lumia 920


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> 
> 
> Ipone 4s and the lumia 920


Just a slight difference, you think?
§


----------



## Awsan

But thats the problem nokia did everything they can to make it better in low light and forgot everything else take a look @ this pic

The left is the lumia 920 and The right is the iphone 4s, i always saw that the iphone had sharper and better images! but the lumia had better low lights and videos, nokia needs to fix this in there next flagship (the n8 had an epic phone camera)

Here is the original pic from the lumia 920:


Here is the original pic from the iphone 4s:


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> Yeah, that is a really nice looking/spec'd phone. I have had my eye on it personally since I saw the info about it a week or so ago.
> I concur with my friend above about really liking the toughness of the 920. But I absolutely love the design of HTC phones. I feel that their designs are tops in aesthetics
> 
> §.


Yes, I completely agree


----------



## phillyd

uhmm...for close-ups switch to close up mode for the lumia


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> uhmm...for close-ups switch to close up mode for the lumia


i did that already in the picture above ! i have been using nokia phones since i was 13 and boy the cameras where perfect! always would run for the nearest phone shop to try the new nokia phone(N series mostly) owned N70,N93,N95,N96,N97,N86,N79,N8 these are the N series and the rest of the old nokias i dont really remember the model numbers that good







, the N8 was on a league on its on the camera was EPIC took a lot of beautiful pictures,but the lumia 920 was not as good as the N8 in terms of clarity and sharpness (I guess its because of the bigger sensor and the 12mp on the N8) but an iPhone took a better photo than the lumia 920 that just made me sad







!


----------



## iLLGT3

Since we're on the subject of the Lumia 920's camera, do you lot use the 'focus-assist light?'


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Since we're on the subject of the Lumia 920's camera, do you lot use the 'focus-assist light?'


Yes i use it all the time,I only turn it off when i want to try something !


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Since we're on the subject of the Lumia 920's camera, do you lot use the 'focus-assist light?'


Yes. A lot of people think it's the flash. They think I "cheat" in picture-taking challenges.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microsis*
> 
> Yes. A lot of people think it's the flash. They think I "cheat" in picture-taking challenges.


Thats why turn if off in some situations xD


----------



## kakik09

I reaaaally wanna join you guys here but I have a question: Does anyone here know how to manage your files within the phone (something like a 3rd party file manager)?


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakik09*
> 
> I reaaaally wanna join you guys here but I have a question: Does anyone here know how to manage your files within the phone (something like a 3rd party file manager)?


Hmmmm, I don't know that one. What specifically are you looking to do?

§


----------



## kakik09

Something like a file browser which was present in Symbian and 3rd party apps on Android like ES File Explorer. I just want to freely browse the internal memory like I used to with my old 5800.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakik09*
> 
> Something like a file browser which was present in Symbian and 3rd party apps on Android like ES File Explorer. I just want to freely browse the internal memory like I used to with my old 5800.


Thought that was what you meant. As far as I know, there is no way to do that. In all honesty, I would suggest going to XDA and ask that question. You will likely find a more aptly person in the know over there.

Hope that helps you out!
§


----------



## Regamaster

No love for the Lumia 810 owners?







I guess it is a bit of an underrated phone.

I got my Nokia Lumia 810 from T-Mobile last month and I'm pretty satisfied with it. My only complaints is with the screen resolution and pixel density (480x800 217ppi) which are too low for todays standards, although the display still looks pretty good.


----------



## JTHMfreak

White 920 with a charging plate. Hopefully you guys will be a major help to me since I have not used anything other than an iphone 4 since they came out.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> White 920 with a charging plate. Hopefully you guys will be a major help to me since I have not used anything other than an iphone 4 since they came out.


How are you liking it?


----------



## Crazy9000

Apparently Microsoft doesn't think "lased" is a word, it keeps trying to put "laser" instead. I guess I'm supposed to say "I laser all the parts last night".









Anyone else notice words missing from the dictionary?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microsis*
> 
> How are you liking it?


I loving the phone so far. I am still trying to adjust to the learning curve though. Took me much longer to learn how to create contact info in this phone than it did on my iphone, although the time it took on my iphone was about 5 seconds. Its a completely different system, and some part of me enjoys that, I do like the degree of customizing that the lumia 920 allows me to do. i have been having fun playing with the live tiles. For the most part the only thng I use my phone for is calls, texting, email and light internet usage, and as a music player. Haven't tried connecting it to my car stereo yet, which will be the end all of tests, but i assume that it will work much like the iphone. Also, I hated itunes while loving it at the same time. Sounds weird I know, it was the only program I ever used. I think my favorite feature is the built in wireless charging. I wanted to go for that on my iphone but I found that the cases that provided me with the option were horribly ugly, on a side note do you know if putting a protecxtive case on this gorgeous piece of tech will hinder my wireless charging ability? My biggest gripe though is just getting used to it. I was used to my buttons being in specific places which they are not anymore, a small issue that I should soon overcome.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Just stopping by to say how jelly I am of all of you. I want windows phone.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Just stopping by to say how jelly I am of all of you. I want windows phone.


What do you currently have?


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> What do you currently have?


Samsung galaxy S fascinate. BOo. It crashes on the regular and I can't use half of the cool apps in the app store because they are too laggy on my phone.

I should probably format it. lol.

One thing that is actually pretty impressive on it though, is the battery life. With normal usage (say a couple youtube videos, 10 or so minutes of accumulated browser and app use per day, texts, and a few calls) I can pretty easily make it through 2 days on a charge. With the original battery, and I haven't been the most diligent about properly charging it throughout it's life. I have this OCD thing about clearing the ram, so maybe that's why, but yea.









still jelly.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Samsung galaxy S fascinate. BOo. It crashes on the regular and I can't use half of the cool apps in the app store because they are too laggy on my phone.
> 
> I should probably format it. lol.
> 
> One thing that is actually pretty impressive on it though, is the battery life. With normal usage (say a couple youtube videos, 10 or so minutes of accumulated browser and app use per day, texts, and a few calls) I can pretty easily make it through 2 days on a charge. With the original battery, and I haven't been the most diligent about properly charging it throughout it's life. I have this OCD thing about clearing the ram, so maybe that's why, but yea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still jelly.


nice battery life you got there. I am trying to figure out why my phone won't post the pics I want in FB, it also does not want to connect to the "store" very often, maybe I have a broken model, i will go to the AT&T store to figure it out


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Apparently Microsoft doesn't think "lased" is a word, it keeps trying to put "laser" instead. I guess I'm supposed to say "I laser all the parts last night".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice words missing from the dictionary?


Yes, I have actually. Surprisingly more than I expected. I ran into the same thing on my Android device too though. I just add the words to the dictionary and go on. I know where you are coming from though lol...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Samsung galaxy S fascinate. BOo. It crashes on the regular and I can't use half of the cool apps in the app store because they are too laggy on my phone.
> 
> I should probably format it. lol.
> 
> One thing that is actually pretty impressive on it though, is the battery life. With normal usage (say a couple youtube videos, 10 or so minutes of accumulated browser and app use per day, texts, and a few calls) I can pretty easily make it through 2 days on a charge. With the original battery, and I haven't been the most diligent about properly charging it throughout it's life. I have this OCD thing about clearing the ram, so maybe that's why, but yea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still jelly.


Just so happens, I have a Lumia 920 laying around not being used. I was about to put it up on Swappa. My wife's company got bought out and the new company will only allow her to get her work email on an iPhone........totally ******ed IMO.

May I ask where you are located? I may just be able to make you a deal on the phone if you are interested. PM me if you prefer..

§


----------



## JTHMfreak

Anyone have the issue of not being able to post photos onto facebook from a lumia 920?


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> Yes, I have actually. Surprisingly more than I expected. I ran into the same thing on my Android device too though. I just add the words to the dictionary and go on. I know where you are coming from though lol...
> Just so happens, I have a Lumia 920 laying around not being used. I was about to put it up on Swappa. My wife's company got bought out and the new company will only allow her to get her work email on an iPhone........totally ******ed IMO.
> 
> May I ask where you are located? I may just be able to make you a deal on the phone if you are interested. PM me if you prefer..
> 
> §


Nah I'll be ok for a while and besides, I'm all the way up in Canada. I'm on a 3 contract (never again) with the galaxy and it is over this upcoming christmas. This should be perfect timing for Nokia's "Catwalk" release







. Hopefully it's not just rumors


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Anyone have the issue of not being able to post photos onto facebook from a lumia 920?


Nope, mine works perfectly, as did my wife's. I think your phone may have its eyes crossed lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Nah I'll be ok for a while and besides, I'm all the way up in Canada. I'm on a 3 contract (never again) with the galaxy and it is over this upcoming christmas. This should be perfect timing for Nokia's "Catwalk" release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hopefully it's not just rumors


Okay cool. Just thought I would offer to you, but it would have to be on AT&T's network, as they wont unlock a phone that was obtained with an upgrade.....

I totally understand that 3 year deal thing. That would suck!!
Hope the perfect phone for you hits!

§


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> Nope, mine works perfectly, as did my wife's. I think your phone may have its eyes crossed lol.
> Okay cool. Just thought I would offer to you, but it would have to be on AT&T's network, as they wont unlock a phone that was obtained with an upgrade.....
> 
> I totally understand that 3 year deal thing. That would suck!!
> Hope the perfect phone for you hits!
> 
> §


Well the first one wouldn't do it so I swapped it out earlier today. The second one let me do it inside the store. My apt has horrible reception and my iphone was useless until I got the micro-cell. I could visibly see my reception go down on my 920 if I unplugged the micro-cell, so it has to be connected. This is driving me crazy, the only reason I care is because I like to upload pics of my son for various family members to see. And the world must know of my golden wit from time to time as well.


----------



## phillyd

I've updated the OP with a Lumia 810 section and new members. feel free to bug me via PM if I don't update quickly.


----------



## 50percentgenius

You should add me under red Lumia 920 when you get some time. I like to brag about it.


----------



## phillyd

Done!


----------



## Ragsters

Has anyone tried the new update?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Has anyone tried the new update?


for what?


----------



## shlunky

THIS
update.

I haven't yet, but will when I get home, late tonight....
It is an update to some of the core apps in the OS, like email, people, etc. Nothing major like what we have all been waiting for lol.

§


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> THIS
> update.
> 
> I haven't yet, but will when I get home, late tonight....
> It is an update to some of the core apps in the OS, like email, people, etc. Nothing major like what we have all been waiting for lol.
> 
> §


That link doesn't mention windows phone anywhere, and I don't see an update available on mine.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That link doesn't mention windows phone anywhere, and I don't see an update available on mine.


But it is an update to the same stuff on the W8P. That was just a list of the information that was being updated.
You went to the settings-phone update-check for update and there was nothing found?

I did it to mine yesterday and it found the updates. I installed them last night. The biggest difference I have noticed is that it allows you to combine multiple email accounts under one tile. So, as I have 3 separate tiles on mine right now for my 3 email accounts, I could combine them all into 1 and just use it.

I doubt that I will, but had it been there when I first set up my phone, I likely would have done that.
I haven't really checked out too much else as I have been busy.

§


----------



## Demented

I'm using the update, and one thing is definitely different...at least o far...

IT DIDN'T FREEZE WHILE CHARGING ON THE WIRELESS CHARGING PAD!









We shall see if it keeps up, but if something simple in this update has finally fixed that for me, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## connectwise

Some awesome images from 920 lumia users around the world.

http://mynokiablog.com/2013/03/31/40-pretty-pureview-pics-from-nokia-lumia-920-users-around-the-globe/


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Some awesome images from 920 lumia users around the world.
> 
> http://mynokiablog.com/2013/03/31/40-pretty-pureview-pics-from-nokia-lumia-920-users-around-the-globe/


Impressive!


----------



## Demented

Ok, my love for the Lumia 920 has returned! I'll have to check the details of this update, but it has totally fixed the freezing issues for me. Been 3 days with wireless pad charging, every time it wakes up fine, fully charged. No issues during use either.


----------



## phillyd

Sweet! What feature changes have you guys noticed?


----------



## connectwise

Rediscover the people hub:

http://blogs.windows.com/windows_phone/b/windowsphone/archive/2013/03/18/rediscovering-the-people-hub-on-windows-phone.aspx


----------



## Awsan

Please Some on get this to microsoft :C


----------



## phillyd

I saw that on Reddit and almost cried when I read the subtext at the end.


----------



## Awsan

I cried when i saw it T_T


----------



## connectwise

Overclock's gallery is terrible, can't see what that details.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Overclock's gallery is terrible, can't see what that details.


Click show original.


----------



## shzero0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> But it is an update to the same stuff on the W8P. That was just a list of the information that was being updated.
> You went to the settings-phone update-check for update and there was nothing found?
> 
> I did it to mine yesterday and it found the updates. I installed them last night. The biggest difference I have noticed is that it allows you to combine multiple email accounts under one tile. So, as I have 3 separate tiles on mine right now for my 3 email accounts, I could combine them all into 1 and just use it.
> 
> I doubt that I will, but had it been there when I first set up my phone, I likely would have done that.
> I haven't really checked out too much else as I have been busy.
> 
> §


May I know what OS version your phone is?


----------



## connectwise

Only problem with this video is that it wasn't shot with his own lumia 920


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shzero0*
> 
> May I know what OS version your phone is?


My apologies for not getting back to you sooner. I forgot to post back the info once I read this originally.
OS version is 8.0.10211.204
Hope that helps in what you are looking for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Only problem with this video is that it wasn't shot with his own lumia 920


I like that video!! It is a good idea for sure. I doubt, however, that the wife would allow me to do that to our nightstands lol.
§


----------



## connectwise

I love this pic! But too bad when it was taken instagram wasn't even avail on WP8, where she use the 920 to take pics with frequently.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I love this pic! But too bad when it was taken instagram wasn't even avail on WP8, where she use the 920 to take pics with frequently.


I don't want you posting pics of my wife.....She is for me and ME ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!

Side note, nice phone lol.
§


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Only problem with this video is that it wasn't shot with his own lumia 920
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not ever going to work. The phone has to be exactly in the middle of the charger for it to work correctly.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Not ever going to work. The phone has to be exactly in the middle of the charger for it to work correctly.


Not for me...as long as the camera is over the center, it will make the sound and charge.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> I don't want you posting pics of my wife.....She is for me and ME ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Side note, nice phone lol.
> §


Like she'd marry someone from TN

Trololo XD


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Not for me...as long as the camera is over the center, it will make the sound and charge.


Just cause it makes the sound and looks like it is charging doesn't mean it is. Way too many times I thought my phone was charging and found it the next morning completely drained.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Not ever going to work. The phone has to be exactly in the middle of the charger for it to work correctly.


I don't have to have mine perfectly lined up to have it charged. I just plop my phone down every night and it charges.
Sometimes it even is on there sideways.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Like she'd marry someone from TN
> 
> Trololo XD


Touche!
I can dream though, can't I? lol

§


----------



## Ragsters

Had a big update this morning! Anyone know what it did?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Had a big update this morning! Anyone know what it did?


You on ATT?

It's a firmware update from Nokia.

http://www.wpcentral.com/lumia-920-1314-firmware-announced-may-fix-att-phones


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> You on ATT?
> 
> It's a firmware update from Nokia.
> 
> http://www.wpcentral.com/lumia-920-1314-firmware-announced-may-fix-att-phones


Yes, I am on ATT. Thanks for the link. I think this update is the one people have been waiting for. I know I was.


----------



## shlunky

I got mine updated yesterday afternoon, but I haven't really used my phone since then other than a few text messages.

The auto screen brightness issue is the only one I was having problems with. If it fixes that I will be happy.

Hope this fixes the connection issues others were having, though I haven't had much of a problem with that myself.
§


----------



## RatPatrol01

This club is missing Verizon's Nokia Lumia 822(aka a slightly funny looking 820)! Of which I have a white one.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I have a yellow nokia lumia 920, and I received the wireless charger for free. I like the phone a lot, but I've noticed the usb port is really loose.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I have a yellow nokia lumia 920, and I received the wireless charger for free. I like the phone a lot, but I've noticed the usb port is really loose.


That should be so. if yours is, I would definitely take it back and get it exchanged as that will definitely degrade over time and you will have some issues down the road with it. I have 2 of the 920's, and neither have a loose USB port.

I have had phones in the past that were like this and I will tell you that it was a major PITA for me.
I would suggest getting it swapped out if possible...

§


----------



## iARDAs

How can I upload videos to YouTube via my Lumia 920??


----------



## Awsan

Nice update for the facebook beta app


----------



## iARDAs

Foursquare and youtube updates are amazing.... Both apps became so great... Still no Youtube posting though.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice update for the facebook beta app


Woah, "single".

Wink Wink Wink touch touch.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Woah, "single".
> 
> Wink Wink Wink touch touch.


hahahahaha


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some videos which I recoded with my Nokia Lumia 920.

Watch it in 1080p.


----------



## Awsan

Any one knows where can i find the GDR2 Changelog? and who is going to get the lumia 925?

I might get one


----------



## mkmitch

I was all set to go S4 but after a couple trips to the Verizon store and messing around with the 928 I preferred it. Never thought I would be one of those going from ios to android and finally to win8, but I did and happily.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkmitch*
> 
> I was all set to go S4 but after a couple trips to the Verizon store and messing around with the 928 I preferred it. Never thought I would be one of those going from ios to android and finally to win8, but I did and happily.


Welcome my friend







Trust me u will enjoy it but you need to be patient with the app growth


----------



## Nytesnypr

Put me in the club. My flash quite on my black 920 and they replaced it with the Cyan. Took me forever to talk my wife into giving up her Iphone,but she loves her Red 920 more. Best damn phones we ever had.


----------



## mylilpony

Question. Does anyone have Box for windows 8? I can't seem to figure out how to download a folder. It's really annoying. Or files. In droid you could just swipe left and select each file and then download all for offline use. Here you have to play each file? And even then I don't know if the file downloaded or not


----------



## manny123

Add me please. Have a yellow Lumia 620 since launch, was a little unsure on the OS so picked this one. I actually like it a lot, just needs to add some basic features its missing and fix the 'Other Storage' issue and it will be a further step in the right direction.

Top half of my current start screen. I like to change it around but have stuck to this for a bit now.

 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*


What weather app is that?


----------



## Seredin

Never noticed this before.
Black Nokia Lumia 928 with wireless charging reporting for duty.

Homescreen:


----------



## ffhounddog

Got myself a Nokia 521 two weeks ago.

So far it is pretty good I like it. Glad it actually is a good phone i.e. you can talk on it.

The rest is nice. I like how the apps turn off when you are not on the internet.

I have gone almost 3 full days 72 hours using the phone constantly to test the power. The biggest issue is reception but that is a carrier issue since I have T-Mobile. I am cheap $45.00 a month for service sounds good to me.


----------



## connectwise

Man.. I'm really looking forward to getting a 1020:

http://www.allaboutsymbian.com/features/item/18042_The_first_big_PureView_battle_.php
http://www.allaboutsymbian.com/features/item/18094_Nokia_Lumia_1020_vs_Nokia_808_.php


----------



## m98custom1212

I just picked up Lumia 928 for nothing from Verizon


----------



## Regamaster

http://www.engadget.com/2013/08/15/nokia-amber-update-now-available-lumia-windows-phone-8/

*AMBER UPDATE RELEASED!!!* Installing it on my Lumia 810 right now.


----------



## Rickles

cool, all I need now is amazon instant video.


----------



## Crazy9000

No update available for my 920, guess I have to wait.


----------



## m98custom1212

updating on my 928 right now


----------



## Awsan

come on, i need this on my 920


----------



## Seredin

Updated. Diggin it


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Really wish the app situation would sort itself out.

This would rectify my issues with Android and iOS. As it stands, i'm firmly in the iOS corner.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> Really wish the app situation would sort itself out.
> 
> This would rectify my issues with Android and iOS. As it stands, i'm firmly in the iOS corner.


Curiosity gets the better of me but what app situation are you referring to? I have several working phones with android (Galaxy Note 2 with Jellybean), WP7, WP8, and iOS 6 (iPhone 4) in front of me. There are very few popular apps that haven't made it into the WP market. Those that are on are also very well done IMO.

This summer has been a massive boost with developers getting the apps to market. Are there more apps for Android or iOS? Yes, of course but the market has expanding much faster than iOS and Android when they were first released. I certainly wouldn't count it out.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Curiosity gets the better of me but what app situation are you referring to? I have several working phones with android (Galaxy Note 2 with Jellybean), WP7, WP8, and iOS 6 (iPhone 4) in front of me. There are very few popular apps that haven't made it into the WP market. Those that are on are also very well done IMO.
> 
> This summer has been a massive boost with developers getting the apps to market. Are there more apps for Android or iOS? Yes, of course but the market has expanding much faster than iOS and Android when they were first released. I certainly wouldn't count it out.


I really haven't found any apps that i couldn't find on windows market


----------



## iARDAs

Took this picture with Nokia Lumia 920 amber updated Nokia Smart Cam


----------



## manny123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> No update available for my 920, guess I have to wait.


Check this site for update status.
http://www.nokia.com/global/support/software-update/wp8-software-update/

I'll be waiting longer with the 620. I think I read all phones will be updated by end of September. Too slow.
Looking forward to all the stuff though, especially Other storage fix, Data Sense hopefully available and whatever xbox music improvements I can get.


----------



## iARDAs

The Amber update makes takin gphotos really fun

Nokia Pro Cam is just an amazing feature.


----------



## DarthBaggins

HTC 8x blue 16GB, no mods just yet (other than the otterbox commuter case)


----------



## Seredin

Anyone else with a Lumia 928 having problems with their screen losing responsiveness spontaneously?
I can turn it on and off, and toggle the volume, but have to soft reset to get the screen touch-capable again.


----------



## phillyd

I don';t have the time to keep this group any more. Anyone wanna take over? PM me.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Anyone else with a Lumia 928 having problems with their screen losing responsiveness spontaneously?
> I can turn it on and off, and toggle the volume, but have to soft reset to get the screen touch-capable again.


I've had that issue with my 8x a few times, I'm on my 2nd one too after an issue with the sim tray, also my gf had that same issue with her 928/925 I'm hoping an update will be out to cure that issue


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I've had that issue with my 8x a few times, I'm on my 2nd one too after an issue with the sim tray, also my gf had that same issue with her 928/925 I'm hoping an update will be out to cure that issue


Well at least we're not alone and there's an easy band-aid fix for it?
Kinda frustrating though.


----------



## Kylepdalton

AT&T is finally pushing out the GDR2 and Amber updates today in the US, supposedly. I wish Microsoft would have forced providers to let them handle updates like Apple argued for. It will likely take another 6 months before we see GDR3 with Bittersweet.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I don't get why Msft allowed carriers control of their updates.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Anyone else interested in the Lumia 1020?


----------



## cubanresourceful

Lumia 521 is on sale for anyone who would like to pick one up ($85 w/o tax): http://www.wpcentral.com/deal-alert-t-mobile-nokia-lumia-521-available-best-buy


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd like the 1020, but I'm not with at&t


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'd like the 1020, but I'm not with at&t


This right about here. If it was Verizon, I'd be all over it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm on T-Mobile right now so doubt we'll get it or something comparable


----------



## Kylepdalton

AT&T update is live for the 920 and 820 finally.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> AT&T update is live for the 920 and 820 finally.


Yup finally on Amber!


----------



## phillyd

Still haven't gotten the update for my 920.

Anyone else heard of the 1520? Supposed to be a 1080p 6' screen phablet by nokia


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Still haven't gotten the update for my 920.


Mine didn't notify me, but when I had it check it found it.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Still haven't gotten the update for my 920.
> 
> Anyone else heard of the 1520? Supposed to be a 1080p 6' screen phablet by nokia


6' screen? Not exactly portable, now is it?


----------



## phillyd

Mine won't even complete checking for an update. On wifi

EDIT: it finally popped up. Updating now.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Grab GDR3, fresh out the oven: http://winsupersite.com/windows-phone/windows-phone-8-update-3-update-your-handset-today


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just registered as a developer so I could try this out.


----------



## phillyd

I'm considering it.


----------



## thfallen

can i join with a htc 8xt.?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm considering it.


I have insurance on my phone so I'm goin for it, lol


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Grab GDR3, fresh out the oven: http://winsupersite.com/windows-phone/windows-phone-8-update-3-update-your-handset-today


Yeah, I think I'll pass... I never install brand new software. I always give it time so that other poor schlubs can experience problems and get the kinks worked out.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*
> 
> can i join with a htc 8xt.?


As long as it has GDR2.


----------



## Ragsters

Just updated my phone to Amber. What's new?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Just updated my phone to Amber. What's new?


Mainly for me the added radio. I use a transmitter to broadcast from my PC at work, so now I don't need a separate MP3 player lol.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Mainly for me the added radio. I use a transmitter to broadcast from my PC at work, so now I don't need a separate MP3 player lol.


Cool! What do I need to do to make it work?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Cool! What do I need to do to make it work?


Go to the existing "music and videos" thing, and there's radio now.


----------



## thfallen

yup this is all new to me i was on android since it came out but i like the windows phone.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Cool! What do I need to do to make it work?


You will also need to use wired headphones, since it uses the headphones as the antenna.


----------



## phillyd

It also added glance, which is very cool.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> You will also need to use wired headphones, since it uses the headphones as the antenna.


If you have a damaged pair you can cut off all but a couple inches of the wire above the plug and then switch it to output through the speakers. I tried trimming off the entire wire leaving just the plug but reception was terrible.

On another note, has any one else started getting Amber Alerts when you upgraded to Amber? My phone went nuts about 2 AM this morning telling me make and model of a car and 4 kids that were abducted. It took me a bit to find it but there is now a emergency alert option under the message settings. You can turn Amber alerts on and off and then have choices for Presidential Only, Presidential and Emergency, or All Alerts.

I'm curious as to what Presidential alert wouldn't be considered an emergency? I'm tied into too many emergency alerts systems as it is


----------



## manny123

Any of you guys try the Bing Weather app, pretty good now got updated with lock screen support and double wide tile. Accurate, detailed and nice design.

One of the things I got with the update was Data Sense. Has everybody finally got it with the latest update?


----------



## phillyd

Lumia 1520 specs
http://www.phonearena.com/news/Nokia-Lumia-1520-specs-release-date-price-roundup-6-WP-phablet-to-come-with-20-MP-camera-and-4-HAAC-mics_id48257

And what is data sense/how would I use it?


----------



## manny123

Its basically a data counter. It should have been there from the start on wp8 but MS decided to make it exclusive to Verizon at first.

It helps you keep tabs on how much data you are using and shows which apps are consuming how much, so if you have like 1gb mobile data for one month then with Data Sense you can set that limit to monitor and set when it expires. When you are nearing your limit it can restrict background data that apps use. It also just tracks how much wifi data is being used too.

Its not in settings by the way, its listed as an app. I have it pinned as a live tile.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

If you are on at&t like me, you won't be able to use it.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Lumia 1520 specs
> http://www.phonearena.com/news/Nokia-Lumia-1520-specs-release-date-price-roundup-6-WP-phablet-to-come-with-20-MP-camera-and-4-HAAC-mics_id48257
> 
> And what is data sense/how would I use it?


Here's a little tour of Data Sense: Pocket Now


----------



## Rickles

Taken with my 920 and the new Pro Camera App
Flash

No flash


My bear rug that I finally got last week!


----------



## connectwise

1st pic is ROFL..


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've always received Amber alerts, but I do like the drive mode so I can have texts and calls disabled while driving.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I've always received Amber alerts, but I do like the drive mode so I can have texts and calls disabled while driving.


Really, that's interesting? I've never seen it on mine. Drive mode and desk mode are nice. The bluetooth problems I was having with my Lincoln were cleared up with the update. I can finally use the voice controls without having to hit 4 buttons on the steering wheel.


----------



## razorguy

Hopefully my 920 will be replaced with the 1520 soon


----------



## DarthBaggins

Love how drive mode has kept messages and calls from interrupting my music while I'm driving since my aftermarket 7" in dash can do Bluetooth audio


----------



## iARDAs

Instagram and Vine confirmed for the coming weeks

Nokia Smart cam and Pro cam combined into 1 app

Nokia Story Teller app is coming in

And many other apps announced today.

Great day for Windows Phone owners.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Instagram is already on the WinMo 8 phones I just use 6Tag for instagram and 6sec is Vine


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Instagram is already on the WinMo 8 phones I just use 6Tag for instagram and 6sec is Vine


Yep but the officials apps are coming which is good 

I use those apps too.


----------



## Licht

Put me down for the Lumia 625. Rolling the black cover.


----------



## Kylepdalton

I see I am not the only one that has been sitting on top of the Nokia Conference feeds. Don't forget to update Here Maps and Transit. They added more 3d buildings and added options to use livesight to find bathrooms, atms, stairs, and rooms. I spent 15 mins in Sanford Stadium wandering out with my phone trying to see what I could find.


----------



## M4fade

Just got myself a Lumia 925 through T-Mobile, switched from Verizon. Loving it so far!

Anyways, is anyone familiar with the myTube app? I love playing music from my Youtube favorites list, and I hear they added a feature recently where music/videos will _auto-play_ now but I can't seem to find it or get it to work.

I am sure it's right in front of my face, just missing it...







:

*EDIT:* Nevermind, I got it. I guess you can't auto-play from your favorites list, it has to be on a "playlist".


----------



## newbrevolution

Friday the 15th for the Lumia 1520! Who is in? I just hope the local store has some colors other than black...


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Friday the 15th for the Lumia 1520! Who is in? I just hope the local store has some colors other than black...


Please, take me with you to this magical land of 1520 ownership. It sounds wonderful.


----------



## iARDAs

Official Vine app for Windows Phone will arrive today guys.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Please, take me with you to this magical land of 1520 ownership. It sounds wonderful.


I wish I could enjoy such a magical device up here in Canada


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I wish I had an upgrade available so I could get the 1520...


----------



## iARDAs

Official Vine app is out for Windows Phone guys.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> I wish I could enjoy such a magical device up here in Canada


Lumia unlock codes are really cheap. Just look for a GSM provider that uses 850MHZ OR 1900MHZ.

My 625 is actually a European/Chinese phone but it uses 1900MHZ. My carrier does 850MHZ AND 1900MHZ but but having either is sufficient to do everything. But that's entirely dependent on your carrier and partially dependent on your location. A carrier may use one frequency most places but in some areas didn't put the other frequency(/ies) up. (If they have more than one at all.)

I've unlocked several phones in the past using these guys. https://fireunlocks.com/


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Lumia unlock codes are really cheap. Just look for a GSM provider that uses 850MHZ OR 1900MHZ.
> 
> My 625 is actually a European/Chinese phone but it uses 1900MHZ. My carrier does 850MHZ AND 1900MHZ but but having either is sufficient to do everything. But that's entirely dependent on your carrier and partially dependent on your location. A carrier may use one frequency most places but in some areas didn't put the other frequency(/ies) up. (If they have more than one at all.)
> 
> I've unlocked several phones in the past using these guys. https://fireunlocks.com/


wow, thanks. Looks like all major carriers in Canada (telus, rogers, bell) use 850/1900. 1520 may be my next phone








.... This Samsung galaxy s1 has really over stayed it's welcome


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> wow, thanks. Looks like all major carriers in Canada (telus, rogers, bell) use 850/1900. 1520 may be my next phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... This Samsung galaxy s1 has really over stayed it's welcome


Don't get super excited. I just looked at Fire Unlocks and all the Lumia phones are gone from the site.







What's up with that? Hopefully they come back soon. I doubt there are any ATT MVNOs you could use. (MVNOs are resellers of another carrier's service, they usually don't require your phone to be unlocked.)


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think I might be changing over to the Nokia 925 from my 8x, just want something different and have liked the Nokia line up lately


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I wish I had an upgrade available so I could get the 1520...


Same









It's at the store if you want to feel crappy about it even more


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I think I might be changing over to the Nokia 925 from my 8x, just want something different and have liked the Nokia line up lately


you'll probably like the greater screen real estate as well. It's a beautiful UI; the bigger the screen - > the better IMO


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the store if you want to feel crappy about it even more
> 
> 
> you'll probably like the greater screen real estate as well. It's a beautiful UI; the bigger the screen - > the better IMO


Do not tease me with your slutty phone photos. I have forbade myself to go into that store and hold one. I know then it would only be a matter of time until I skimp everything else to acquire the necessary funds.


----------



## newbrevolution

I acquired mine this past Friday...and what I mean by acquired is having AT&T tell me the 15th the would be in stock...but what they meant to say is preorder...oh I was so disappointed. I was pretty sure I would be walking out of the store with one...But at least I was able to nail down a red one, my local store only ever seems to have phones in black. I swear they order just enough phones in different colors for the AT&T associates to get their pick.

Also I cannot seem to find more than a case or two plus no Zagg screen protectors...


----------



## ThriftyPo

Ive got a Nokia Lumia 720 - Red cover... although you don't seem to have any space for 720 users








Now im waiting for a proper snapchat app, and I'll be happy


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I acquired mine this past Friday...and what I mean by acquired is having AT&T tell me the 15th the would be in stock...but what they meant to say is preorder...oh I was so disappointed. I was pretty sure I would be walking out of the store with one...But at least I was able to nail down a red one, my local store only ever seems to have phones in black. I swear they order just enough phones in different colors for the AT&T associates to get their pick.
> 
> Also I cannot seem to find more than a case or two plus no Zagg screen protectors...


so much *ENVY*










Didn't even know they had other colors other than....


----------



## newbrevolution

From what I saw they offer it in black, yellow, white, and red... (Nokia website and AT&T website)

I held the store demo model and it was a bit larger than what my mind was telling me, and I am 6 feet tall...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> From what I saw they offer it in black, yellow, white, and red... (Nokia website and AT&T website)
> 
> I held the store demo model and it was a bit larger than what my mind was telling me, and I am 6 feet tall...


yeah, the SG4 seemed big when I first saw it, but after having it for a few months, it just seems to shrink over time lol. Obviously it's really not, but the "shock" factor of the bigger screen wears off. If that 1520 had a crappy 6 inch screen, it'd be harder to swallow. Instead though, it's not just about the size, it's how they use it. In this case, it's 6 inches of glory (* insert smirk here)

Everything is pretty much enhanced with that screen.


----------



## Awsan

Can some one buy my 920 for 750$ so I can buy the 1520

so its a golden finger update for me lets see what Nokia will innovate in that beast


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Can some one buy my 920 for 750$ so I can buy the 1520
> 
> so its a golden finger update for me lets see what Nokia will innovate in that beast


In US, ATT sells it for 99 bux on 2 year contract.

http://www.nokiainnovation.com/att-exclusive-nokia-lumia-1520-99-on-2-yr-deal/


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> In US, ATT sells it for 99 bux on 2 year contract.
> 
> http://www.nokiainnovation.com/att-exclusive-nokia-lumia-1520-99-on-2-yr-deal/


+Rep

Thank you so much for pointing this out!!! I just got off the phone with AT&T and the credited my account for my preorder. I ordered the phone last Friday for the full price $199.99 and now paid the sale price of $99.99.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> In US, ATT sells it for 99 bux on 2 year contract.
> 
> http://www.nokiainnovation.com/att-exclusive-nokia-lumia-1520-99-on-2-yr-deal/


he's probably stuck on a 2 year contract now and just wants somebody to purchase his phone with cash so he can purchase the retail 1520 (~$900)

You can upgrade 1.5 years into your contract. I did for the SG4 (back in july) and man oh man do I wish I had waited


----------



## Awsan

Actually I don't live in the US that's why







, I got my at&t 920 off contract and waited for 6 months to unlock it xD ( @and I will never go down that road again) so I will upgrade when nokia releases that gold finger or golden finger what ever its name for now with windows 8.1 (blue)


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Actually I don't live in the US that's why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I got my at&t 920 off contract and waited for 6 months to unlock it xD ( @and I will never go down that road again) so I will upgrade when nokia releases that gold finger or golden finger what ever its name for now with windows 8.1 (blue)


I know, was trying to make you JELLY

XD


----------



## newbrevolution

Thursday by 8PM and I will be the proud owner of a red Lumia 1520!!! Free to I might add.

After I contact AT&T the other day to get the $99.99 deal, my phone order was cancelled shortly there after! So I called CS and they corrected my eligibility status than instructed me to go to premier site to order again. I asked about the credit to my account stating the obvious that I had not been charged for the phone yet but I had a $105 credit and their response was that I had been such a long time customer that they are not worried. So yup got a free upgrade!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Thursday by 8PM and I will be the proud owner of a red Lumia 1520!!! Free to I might add.
> 
> After I contact AT&T the other day to get the $99.99 deal, my phone order was cancelled shortly there after! So I called CS and they corrected my eligibility status than instructed me to go to premier site to order again. I asked about the credit to my account stating the obvious that I had not been charged for the phone yet but I had a $105 credit and their response was that I had been such a long time customer that they are not worried. So yup got a free upgrade!


report back to us when you get it with your initial experience!


----------



## yraith

I have the white 920.. love it. But it has a problem of heating up while on the phone and burning my hand and making my ear sweat. I have 9 days of warranty left. My friend had same problem, but was able to get a model upgrade. Lucky ass got a 1020. I'm jelly. I really have to have a talk with ATT. The bugs I let slide... At least the 1020 or 1520 is a more up to date phone that don't have the problems of the 920.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> report back to us when you get it with your initial experience!


I will, It will be GLORIOUS!!!


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> I have the white 920.. love it. But it has a problem of heating up while on the phone and burning my hand and making my ear sweat. I have 9 days of warranty left. My friend had same problem, but was able to get a model upgrade. Lucky ass got a 1020. I'm jelly. I really have to have a talk with ATT. The bugs I let slide... At least the 1020 or 1520 is a more up to date phone that don't have the problems of the 920.


My 920 has been a great phone! I agree though, this phone gets blasted hot when I watch Netflix.


----------



## Awsan

When i stream on my 920 it will heat up so much and the battery drains while connected to the charger







and still I love my little vader


----------



## iARDAs

Guys Instagram Beta is available to download in the store.

Check it out if you are into it. Just type Instagram Beta and you will see it in the marketplace.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys Instagram Beta is available to download in the store.
> 
> Check it out if you are into it. Just type Instagram Beta and you will see it in the marketplace.


pfft. . you're late on that I downloaded it 2 mins before your post, lol jk









Yeah and it seems to work great for now.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> pfft. . you're late on that I downloaded it 2 mins before your post, lol jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and it seems to work great for now.


Haha lol









Anyway I really can not wait for the full version. And also I can not wait for better apps for the Windows Mobile platform because these phones are just amazing.


----------



## DarthBaggins

They're coming, especially with them becoming more prominent in the mobile market, especially compared to when I got my first one (HTC Radar with w7.5).


----------



## connectwise

http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/20/5125346/waze-windows-phone-app-download-features-release

Waze now avail for download!


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/20/5125346/waze-windows-phone-app-download-features-release
> 
> Waze now avail for download!


Hell froze over.


----------



## newbrevolution

So yup it's big, It is obnoxiously large...and that's pretty much the only con. Oh I guess you could also put the internal memory of 16gb versus what the 920 had as a con. But with the expansion slot for more, it makes up for it.

*Edit 12/03/2013: A con, if you can call it that, is I find myself using way more cellular data. I am grandfathered in but AT&T throttles me down to around .55Mbps/down & .65Mbps/up









*Edit 12/03/2013: More and more cases with kickstands are hitting the market. Just purchased one, Exact Tank Series Tough Rugged Dual Layer Protection Case Cover with Build in Stand, off Amazon for $5.50 shipped!



Pros:

It's Big!








The wireless radio/reach of this device is unbelievable. I was out in my garage about 30 yards from the house and the router is in the basement with concrete walls...but yet this phone connected!
It seems faster with the LTE versus the 920 I own.
The camera with that Nokia Pro Cam takes a real nice picture, I only wish I was more adept at photography. *Edit 12/03/2013: This phone takes amazing pictures! I am slowly learning how to use the manual settings and I am very impressed. Unless you own or plan on buying a DSLR phone cameras like this one are all you need.
MicroSD slot, Purchased and installed a 32GB San Disk Ultra. It works as expected, I set the phone to save all pics, music, movies, podcasts to the SD card versus phone storage which I will use for apps.
Close open apps is easier, there is actually a "X" allowing the user to close the open apps versus just hitting the back button repeatedly.
Just in case I missed it this...The screen is very large!
There are more Pros than what I listed but I haven't even owned the phone for 24 hours yet



















and the 920....I hope to get a comparison shot of the two phones when a co-worker gets in.


----------



## Seredin

Maybe it's the protective film, but that plastic looks extra shiny. Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Maybe it's the protective film, but that plastic looks extra shiny. Not sure how I feel about that.


There was a film but even after pulling that off it was still very shiny. But if you use a case it won't matter...


----------



## Seredin

Are you a fan of gloss? The 928 has that nice matte almost-rubbery plastic case that I like a lot.

I've never used a phone case, or really needed to have one.

Edit:
I don't want to give the wrong impression: that phone is sexy as hell. I'm just personally not a huge fan of gloss.


----------



## newbrevolution

Well I am not overly crazy about the gloss it just draws more attention to this already obnoxious phone. I have a case already on the way for it. So I guess in a way the color hardly matters for me.


----------



## newbrevolution

Nokia Lumia 1520 & Nokia Lumia 920 comparison


----------



## Seredin

Wow that's awesome ha


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Nokia Lumia 1520 & Nokia Lumia 920 comparison


Wow, I would need a manbag or a murse to carry that...


----------



## Licht

I just had the most stellar idea. I'll just wait for the 1525.







The xx5 revisions are always so much nicer.


----------



## yraith

smh.. I have 12 days on my warranty left. I have lived with the 920's heat for awhile, I got used to it. Now though, I call ATT and they are sending out another 920. More than likely as my third 920, it will heat too. I wish I had the cojones just to ask for a different model. Friend did that and got a 1020.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Nokia Lumia 1520 & Nokia Lumia 920 comparison


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Nokia Lumia 1520 & Nokia Lumia 920 comparison


take some nice photos and upload like 4-5 of your favorite to *this* thread.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*


Surprisingly, that wasn't a bad movie.


----------



## newbrevolution

Has any WP8 users came across any apps that troubleshoot Windows Phone issues? Kind of like Event Viewer? I have searched using the keywords "Troubleshoot" "Error" and "Event Viewer but am not coming up with anything useful.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Has any WP8 users came across any apps that troubleshoot Windows Phone issues? Kind of like Event Viewer? I have searched using the keywords "Troubleshoot" "Error" and "Event Viewer but am not coming up with anything useful.


Google.com









No but seriously what issues are you having? Honestly the system is so contained if I had a problem I'd just be complaining to Nokia about a new phone. (If they persist after a factory reset, anyways.)


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but seriously what issues are you having? Honestly the system is so contained if I had a problem I'd just be complaining to Nokia about a new phone. (If they persist after a factory reset, anyways.)


Not serious enough issues to contact them yet. I was just curious if anyone has seen something like this more than anything. But in the spirit of collaboration the phone performed 2 random restarts yesterday (at least that I noticed). Of course I also had the age old Lumia issue the other week where the phone kept acting like I was pushing the search button, the one that pulls up Bing search. I noticed that was happening mainly when I was watching YouTube videos though, which was the same with my Lumia 900 & 920. A few different YouTube apps this happened with. Strange thing about the last issue I mentioned is that it seems to have went away...

and of course I do restarts on the phone, hold vol down and wake button.


----------



## connectwise

yay


----------



## wh0kn0ws

This is random, but I found out the other day the game Hill Climb Racer finally came out on windows phone. Its one of the only games I missed when I switched from android.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> This is random, but I found out the other day the game Hill Climb Racer finally came out on windows phone. Its one of the only games I missed when I switched from android.


I noticed that and installed it right away! Love that game originally found it on my iPad.


----------



## Demented

Decided to go caseless for a while, since mine was getting nasty, and the cheap plastic snapped off at the bottom. But for some reason really started to fall in love with my 920 again.









Redid my layout, and I think it's slick.















Remembered one minor gripe, and realized another. I noticed that the place where my thumb does all the swiping when upright in my hand, reacts differently when cleaned with a wet cloth. You can't notice any severe scratches, but if you watch the video below, you'll get the idea of what I'm saying.

Anyone else experience this? I never really minded it, and still don't, really.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Anyone running Update 3 (GDR3Dev) from the developer program or have it out of the box (1520) they just released 2 updates for it. Still searching for actual changes myself but it seems much faster somehow.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Anyone running Update 3 (GDR3Dev) from the developer program or have it out of the box (1520) they just released 2 updates for it. Still searching for actual changes myself but it seems much faster somehow.


Dev update branch master race citizen reporting in. Downloading the update for my 625. Will report back with changes if I notice any.

Also noticed Accessories updated today from the Store.

Edit: Can confirm update increased performance... quite a lot. Not sure what black magic Microsoft uses at this point.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Dev update branch master race citizen reporting in. Downloading the update for my 625. Will report back with changes if I notice any.
> 
> Also noticed Accessories updated today from the Store.
> 
> Edit: Can confirm update increased performance... quite a lot. Not sure what black magic Microsoft uses at this point.


This was enjoyable to read.


----------



## connectwise




----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Dev update branch master race citizen reporting in. Downloading the update for my 625. Will report back with changes if I notice any.
> 
> Also noticed Accessories updated today from the Store.
> 
> Edit: Can confirm update increased performance... quite a lot. Not sure what black magic Microsoft uses at this point.


Windows Phone 8, now with more butter for an even more buttery smooth experience. Short of the performance boost I haven't noticed anything different on my 920. I wish that glance had been updated with more font colors but that will probably be in the Black update.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Windows Phone 8, now with more butter for an even more buttery smooth experience. Short of the performance boost I haven't noticed anything different on my 920. I wish that glance had been updated with more font colors but that will probably be in the Black update.


What color options do you currently have? I have the black update on my 1520 and have blue, green, and red for options.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> What color options do you currently have? I have the black update on my 1520 and have blue, green, and red for options.


At the moment it is either red or white depending on night mode being activated. I thought glance was a Microsoft function but it must be a Nokia thing instead, so waiting on Black to come around.

This update does a much better job of working with glance while using the peek mode. I only have to stick my hand over it for a second to get it to turn on. It also doesn't turn on and off randomly in peek mode when it is face down on my glass desk.


----------



## james8

Lumia 920 here.

haven't notice any performance boost. although I don't use my phone heavily so idk


----------



## yraith

My 920 got swapped in for a 1020.. Wow, what nice upgrade.. It's lighter, and I am not burning the side of my face. Great little yellow addition. I got the black camera accessory coming.. Will look like I am a Pittsburgh fan.


----------



## Licht

Grand Theft Auto San Andreas comes out next week. I'm super excited... Except my 625 only has 512MB of RAM. The game requires 1GB,


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> My 920 got swapped in for a 1020.. Wow, what nice upgrade.. It's lighter, and I am not burning the side of my face. Great little yellow addition. I got the black camera accessory coming.. Will look like I am a Pittsburgh fan.


HA! Too bad you didn't get a white one, those are super rare.in NA.

Leaked 8.1 OS screeenshot and new button additions:










http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/12/14/5209760/windows-phone-8-1-screenshot-onscreen-buttons

Doesn't really concern us but rather it's supposed to cut device costs for manufacturers.


----------



## yraith

My proof of ownership.. =)








Nokia Lumia 1020 = NOKIA 909

YELLOW


----------



## knightsilver

I dont have a Windows phone ATM,

If I may ask here?

Feedback on, nokia lumia 521 on Tmobile "no contract" ?

I dont live on a phone, a few apps, mainly wifi, texting, very little talk time.

KS


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> I dont have a Windows phone ATM,
> 
> If I may ask here?
> 
> Feedback on, nokia lumia 521 on Tmobile "no contract" ?
> 
> I dont live on a phone, a few apps, mainly wifi, texting, very little talk time.
> 
> KS


The best thing about the 520/521 is that it is a full blown Windows Phone experience. By that, I mean that if you buy a cheap Android handset, you'll get poor performance and pretty terrible experience. However, Microsoft has set minimum requirements for the platform so even the lowest end handsets run the operating system with no hitches.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Hey, looks Like I'm the first and Only Lumia 928 user in this thread

so, does anyone know when I should be getting GDR3, everything is indicating it should be out, but I don't have it


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Hey, looks Like I'm the first and Only Lumia 928 user in this thread
> 
> so, does anyone know when I should be getting GDR3, everything is indicating it should be out, but I don't have it


There are a few of us here! Welcome to the club.


----------



## newbrevolution

@phillyd Could you add the Lumia 1520 to the list and put me down for the red? ~Thanks


----------



## Seredin

I think I remember him saying he couldn't keep the list up to date. Like he was asking someone to take over for him. Been a month or two ago, though, so I could be wrong..


----------



## knightsilver

Thx, IeatFish!

I wouldnt spend more than $200 for a freaken phone, the lumia 521 looks like a good deal, if I can catch it!


----------



## momonz

I have a White Lumia 1020, want to join but the opening post is a bit outdated.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I think I remember him saying he couldn't keep the list up to date. Like he was asking someone to take over for him. Been a month or two ago, though, so I could be wrong..


Delayed response from me







but I think you are right. Do we have anyone that was going to take over for phillyd? That anyone knows of?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Delayed response from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I think you are right. Do we have anyone that was going to take over for phillyd? That anyone knows of?


I'll take over if No one claims the spot


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I'll take over if No one claims the spot


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*


Yeah Ok Fine

How do I do so? PM PhillyD and a Mod I'd assume


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Yeah Ok Fine
> 
> How do I do so? PM PhillyD and a Mod I'd assume


Yes, I would PM a mod and cc to phillyd as well so he knows of the intent.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Please welcome Nitrogannex as the new OP and join me in thanking Philly D for his service in the thread.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

WELCOME TO THUNDERDOME!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Please welcome Nitrogannex as the new OP and join me in thanking Philly D for his service in the thread.


Yup, I'm in charge now









If you don't see your name in the OP, Post in the thread. I'll be updating the list as well as reformatting.

Also, I'm going to be Including Windows 8 based tablets in the OP (I.E. Surface and Lumia 2520)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> WELCOME TO THUNDERDOME!


TYVM


----------



## yraith

awesomeness...


----------



## newbrevolution

@Nitrogannex

Welcome oh leader of this thread!











Now lets get that Nokia Lumia 1520 added and put me down for a red one


----------



## Demented

I, for one, welcome our new overlord.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I, for one, welcome our new overlord.


----------



## connectwise

It's what I call Brannigan's Law


----------



## Seredin

No specific love for my 928


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*


Fun fact, that character was loosely based off of me

Also, OP Updated again, Seredin, what color is your phone?


----------



## Seredin

Black, yo!


----------



## connectwise

No Nokia 1020 either.










Nokia's got it all
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Fun fact, that character was loosely based off of me
> 
> Also, OP Updated again, Seredin, what color is your phone?


Still waiting for your alert that you've made it with a woman.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> If you don't see your name in the OP, Post in the thread. I'll be updating the list as well as reformatting.


I have a black Lumia 520 that's been my main phone for about three months now.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I'm one of the lone few still w/ an HTC 8x lol, would be cool to see Asus put out a Windows Phone, might as well.


----------



## Buckaroo

Just got a Nokia Lumia 920 white. great phone so far.


----------



## manny123

A handy status page for the Black update.
http://www.nokia.com/global/support/software-update/wp8-software-update/

Oh and Nokia also released a folder app without needing the Black update.
App Folder

It's an okay Nokia solution, though maybe better when its implemented into the OS than as an app or if MS make more use of the hubs feature.


----------



## momonz

Add me! I have a white 1020 updated to BLACK!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Went through every post starting in October, and Updated the OP

Please Do not PM Me if you aren't on the list, just post in the thread


----------



## famous1994

I keep forgetting to post, I don't have the Lumia 820 any more. I got a Lumia 920 in Red awhile ago.


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Went through every post starting in October, and Updated the OP
> 
> Please Do not PM Me if you aren't on the list, just post in the thread


My 1020 is white. You misread my post.


----------



## m98custom1212

Add me White 928 best phone yet and I had quite a few.

No problem with the app store I can find anything I want


----------



## yraith

And... I have a yellow 1020 now, not the white 920 =) I am loving my phone capabilities... The camera is SO awesome!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I can't wait until October... upgrade time...

I wonder if Nokia will release a new phone by then...


----------



## newbrevolution

I am still loving my 1520. The same issue I had with my 900 and 920 is also present with this phone, or at least was. I had the phone warrantied already, this fixed both issues. First issue was the phone would randomly restart, not very often though. Second (and this is the problem I had with previous Lumia phones) when I would be watching a youtube video or playing a game the phone would vibrate sometimes and than Bing search would open up. Otherwise no other problems that are notable.

Last night I just picked up a Lumia 2520 from AT&T with LTE and so far happy. I am finding the limitations with Windows 8.1 RT however. The main limitation is app/software support.


----------



## connectwise




----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I am still loving my 1520. The same issue I had with my 900 and 920 is also present with this phone, or at least was. I had the phone warrantied already, this fixed both issues. First issue was the phone would randomly restart, not very often though. Second (and this is the problem I had with previous Lumia phones) when I would be watching a youtube video or playing a game the phone would vibrate sometimes and than Bing search would open up. Otherwise no other problems that are notable.
> 
> Last night I just picked up a Lumia 2520 from AT&T with LTE and so far happy. I am finding the limitations with Windows 8.1 RT however. The main limitation is app/software support.


Yeah WP's app library is really matured now. But Windows RT? Ehhhhhh


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Yeah WP's app library is really matured now. But Windows RT? Ehhhhhh


Windows RT's largest fall back, in my opinion and for me, is the lack of app/software support and I am including browser support in that thought. It is still growing though and I believe it will eventually be the tablet we want, or at least more so than what it is now. Otherwise if you can get past installing chrome, firefox, ccleaner, java, etc etc and work out of the Windows store I think most would be presently surprised. I know going with a Pro style tablet would be better for those that want something closer to a laptop but in a smaller package plus then you have full reign over what you want to do with apps/software. But in the end if you are looking for a tablet for surfing the web, playing some games, watching some tv/movies, and want the Windows experience Windows RT is right for you.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Ok, guys a few quick questions

1. Any Idea when I should be getting my GDR3 Patch
2. Does anyone ever have problems where the phone locks up, meaning only the backlight works and you have to do a hard reset? I've also had issues with the touch screen refusing to respond
3. Since the 928 is SIM card based, If I wanted a new phone, could I just buy one on fleabay and plug the card in, or does something have to be done first


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Ok, guys a few quick questions
> 
> 1. Any Idea when I should be getting my GDR3 Patch
> 2. *Does anyone ever have problems where the phone locks up, meaning only the backlight works and you have to do a hard reset? I've also had issues with the touch screen refusing to respond*
> 3. Since the 928 is SIM card based, If I wanted a new phone, could I just buy one on fleabay and plug the card in, or does something have to be done first


My problem (which come to think of it hasn't occurred in a while) was always related to listening to music. When I would have a song going, something would happen and make the screen unresponsive. I could turn the screen on and off, and the "buttons" would work, but none of the touch screen functionality remained. I had to reset it.


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Ok, guys a few quick questions
> 
> 1. Any Idea when I should be getting my GDR3 Patch
> 2. Does anyone ever have problems where the phone locks up, meaning only the backlight works and you have to do a hard reset? I've also had issues with the touch screen refusing to respond
> 3. Since the 928 is SIM card based, If I wanted a new phone, could I just buy one on fleabay and plug the card in, or does something have to be done first


Hi you can check this Black update for North America.

If you can't wait for GDR3 you can also try the developer preview. Just register as a dev there's a way not to pay for a single fee which I already last December.


----------



## Licht

Lumia Black update just hit the Lumia 625. But depends on which country (or carrier) variant you have.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> My problem (which come to think of it hasn't occurred in a while) was always related to listening to music. When I would have a song going, something would happen and make the screen unresponsive. I could turn the screen on and off, and the "buttons" would work, but none of the touch screen functionality remained. I had to reset it.


That happens too, but I find that's an overheating issue. No, I'm talking about nothing working period until I reset it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Hi you can check this Black update for North America.
> 
> If you can't wait for GDR3 you can also try the developer preview. Just register as a dev there's a way not to pay for a single fee which I already last December.


"Still waiting approval" dangit Verizon, get your act together.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Ok, guys a few quick questions
> 
> 2. I've also had issues with the touch screen refusing to respond


Yes, this happens with my 1520, happened with my 920 as well. I found locking it and unlock it works.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Yes, this happens with my 1520, happened with my 920 as well. I found locking it and unlock it works.


Not the same issue then, what mine will do, is I will lock it, and then try to unlock, and it seems like it tries to respond by sliding up, but no matter how hard I try, it will never get above 25% of the way up until I do a hard reset.

My other issue is that It will go to a black screen randomly, and then nothing works until Reset

I think I may have gotten a lemon. I may be looking to upgrade anyway. I filled up all 32gb


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Not the same issue then, what mine will do, is I will lock it, and then try to unlock, and it seems like it tries to respond by sliding up, but no matter how hard I try, it will never get above 25% of the way up until I do a hard reset.
> 
> My other issue is that It will go to a black screen randomly, and then nothing works until Reset
> 
> I think I may have gotten a lemon. I may be looking to upgrade anyway. I filled up all 32gb


Yes, I guess that is different I read it different. I wish they sold the 1520 with 32gb my 920 had 32gb. The 16gb does not cut it. I did add a microsd but you can only save your multimedia to it and not apps...


----------



## VaporX

Please add me and my Black 925







Love my Windows Phone


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Yes, I guess that is different I read it different. I wish they sold the 1520 with 32gb my 920 had 32gb. The 16gb does not cut it. I did add a microsd but you can only save your multimedia to it and not apps...


I didn't know the 1520 came with an SD Card. I was going to search for a 1020 64gb. my 32gb is like 28 gb of just music, and thats only like half my collection


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I didn't know the 1520 came with an SD Card. I was going to search for a 1020 64gb. my 32gb is like 28 gb of just music, and thats only like half my collection


It doesn't come with one but it has the option to add one up to 64gb. But like I said you can only add multimedia. I would like to see app installation to it as well. I already ran out of space on the 16gb to put apps...


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> It doesn't come with one but it has the option to add one up to 64gb. But like I said you can only add multimedia. I would like to see app installation to it as well. I already ran out of space on the 16gb to put apps...


Thats what I meant, I have a few 64gb laying around. BRB Shopping


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Thats what I meant, I have a few 64gb laying around. BRB Shopping


oh lol, I wanted to get 64gb but they want so much and I don't think it is worth it...Besides I try to use cloud saving as much as possible.


----------



## Rickles

Downloading the Black update on my AT&T 920.


----------



## Seredin

Still waiting for 928 approval


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Still waiting for 928 approval


----------



## Licht

Nitro. Formally request upgrade to (AT&T, though I use H2O) 925 status.









My wife took my 625. And her 520 got passed down to my father. And his 710 when to her girlfriend. The circle of phones continues.


----------



## Ragsters

Just got a new update. Anyone know what it does?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Didn't know there was a recent update. . hmmm. .


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Just got a new update. Anyone know what it does?


Glance is actually worth using now (text, email notifications).

You can wake your screen with a double tap rather then hard button (really like this one).

In car mode (which is nice because it will tell you when it has linked with SYNC).

Couple different graphical menus (storage check got a face lift).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hmm guess I already have that update lol, nothing new for the developer preview so far other than it got an update last week


----------



## momonz

There's an update if you're subscribed to developer preview but the change logs are unknown.


----------



## ronnin426850

Heyo, owner of a black HTC 8X would like to join







Gosh, this phone is amazing, the OS as well. I've only had Android devices until now, but I don't regret switching to WP8 one bit


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Heyo, owner of a black HTC 8X would like to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, this phone is amazing, the OS as well. I've only had Android devices until now, but I don't regret switching to WP8 one bit


added

Also, Supposedly Verizon is getting the Icon on the 20th

Unfortunately, it doesn't have an SD Slot


----------



## yraith

Verizon is fighting against net neutrality.. imohmfo

edit: wil wheaton just dropped Verizon because of it..


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> Verizon is fighting against net neutrality.. imohmfo
> 
> edit: wil wheaton just dropped Verizon because of it..


I'd drop them if I could, But I only pay a small portion of my bill, so I have no say.


----------



## Ultracarpet

universe. gief lumia 1820. kthx.


----------



## Seredin

928 finally got Black. Woo.
Also, no-contract 925 is on sale today over at the Egg for ~280USD:
*Linky*


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> 928 finally got Black. Woo.
> Also, no-contract 925 is on sale today over at the Egg for ~280USD:
> *Linky*


----------



## Seredin

Word.


----------



## kzone75

Bought the Lumia 520 back in September last year. But I didn't know this club existed then. Amazing phone for the price. Received the Black update last week. All is fine and dandy.


----------



## Valnjes

I use my Lumia 620 since August 2013. - and I love this phone.

Color of the back is Black, bit it can be changed like on 520.

Getting my 1020 black soon.

PS - Until my 1020 arrives, i give you only pictures of the box, taken with L620.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rickles

My wife broke her 920 and is getting a 925 through the replacement insurance. Good thing she doesn't need the full 32 GB.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

How in the name of Odin's Beard did your wife break a Nokia phone?????


----------



## Valnjes

My Lumia 1020 arrived today!

Si now I use:
Lumia 620 @ Amber - Black Color
Lumia 1020 @ Black - Black Color


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> My wife broke her 920 and is getting a 925 through the replacement insurance. Good thing she doesn't need the full 32 GB.


Dude, I can't even install the black update my phone is so full. I need MOAR STORAGE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> How in the name of Odin's Beard did your wife break a Nokia phone?????


^^

Also, I'll update the list when I get some time later this week, I saw the PM


----------



## Rickles

She was wearing one of my zip up hoodies, because lets face it when it comes to style I got mad game my wife however...










Spoiler: The hoodie







So she had her phone in the front right pocket and was doing that awesome thing that she does that really gets me in the mood for you know...(she was picking up my sons dirty clothes in the bathroom while he was in the tub) and the phone landed flat on the tile and shattered the screen, I did that with my Atrix back when we didn't have phone insurance with Sprint, so I can't really fault her, and I am glad we went with insurance this time around.

Let me also just say that she has that highly regarded Ballistic case HOWEVER she replaced it with a cheap snap on that is blue and has rhinestones... I mean this was even thrown in the bathtub by my 18 month old in that ballistic case while the screen was on and it was playing music... submerged at like 1 foot for about 10 seconds with no hicup.

Darn you rhinestones and the desire of women to have "cute" phones.

AND TO TOP IT ALL OFF I bought her a tablet today too... and I even did great on Valentines too..

It is pretty lame though that instead of a 32GB phone she will now only have 16GB..


----------



## m98custom1212

I never did understand not having insurance and breaking phones. My fiance is on her 3rd 928. She has all these cases and still breaks them. I haven't had case on my phones for years never broke one.


----------



## Valnjes

So You see that the problem is Your wife - not the Phone


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Darn you rhinestones and the desire of women to have "cute" phones.


She ought to just get an iPhone if she insists on her phone being some kind of fashion statement.

I put a case on my phones, but usually something just to improve the grip so I don't drop it in the first place. The Imak "Cowboy Shell" cases they sell on eBay for $7 do the trick quite nicely for a Lumia 520 or 620.

I have to hand it to her, though. It's hard to kill a Nokia. One reason I've owned their phones even during the late Symbian era.


----------



## Licht

Just my personal opinion but I feel like the cases look just as bad as a cracked screen. Absolutely can't stand them.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I went with an Otter Box for my 8x also have my D3O case too. They both can take a beating, thrown my 8x a few times lol


----------



## Valnjes

In Croatia, many WP8 users have Samsung Ativ S, and use the Proxy Hack to get the Nokia Only Apps,
like Here Drive+, Nokia Camera and other great stuff.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wish I could get the Ativ

Sent from my Windows Phone 8X by HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeseth

Picked up a Nokia Lumia 1020 on Rogers (off-contract) about two months ago. Also got the free camera grip with it.
This model turned out to support AWS which is great for use on Wind after I cancel my Rogers Wireless account.

Please add me to the list, Nokia Lumia 1020 BLACK + Camera Grip.

Thanks!


----------



## Vaub

Nokia Lumia 920 (Black) here!
Got a nice deal last summer for one with Rogers and it's a great phone!

Registered as a dev and made an app for the public transit of my city.








I really like to code on WP8; it's easy and fast to make a working app.


----------



## Valnjes

No love for WP here...


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valnjes*
> 
> No love for WP here...


The tinker forum is of course going to love tinker-OS. Not surprising. I prefer a get-it-done OS and to develop for it than to endlessly swap kernels.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valnjes*
> 
> No love for WP here...


The problem is getting people to try it. I've convinced a few people to try it, and then they love it.

A lot depends on what you want from your phone. I'm in the same camp as Licht. I want and need my smartphone to get the job done. It's not a tinker toy for me. That makes it maybe not the best choice for a typical OCN user...but it's the best choice for say, a 41-year-old newspaper editor who uses it as his only personal phone and his work phone when out of the office.


----------



## DarthBaggins

To me wm 7.5-8 has been the most reliable platform of a mobile os I've used. Also being able to convert workflow on the fly with MS Office 365 is a nice addition.


----------



## m98custom1212

I want my Windows Phone back . I just got HTC One . I had 928 but the Icon is looking very tempting


----------



## Seredin

Definitely want to try the Icon.


----------



## spinejam

Lumia 520 here -- great little phone for $60 from walmart!


----------



## phillyd

I've moved to android (Note 3) because...
Microsoft isn't updating quickly enough (we just now got the ability to close apps from multitasking view? And where is that notification center?)

The development hasn't caught on. We need more official apps!! I can't even get generic apps to do some simple functions.

They need to open it up! A bit of US customization and a file browser would really round the OS off.

I don't tinker with my phone much, but there is so much functionality missing in WP8 that I had to switch.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've moved to android (Note 3) because...
> Microsoft isn't updating quickly enough (we just now got the ability to close apps from multitasking view? And where is that notification center?)
> 
> The development hasn't caught on. We need more official apps!! I can't even get generic apps to do some simple functions.
> 
> They need to open it up! A bit of US customization and a file browser would really round the OS off.
> 
> I don't tinker with my phone much, but there is so much functionality missing in WP8 that I had to switch.


I did the exact same for the same reasons. I went to the HTC One, and swapped that out for the S4. Wish I would have kept the One instead.
I do miss my Lumia though. As far as using it just for simple tasks, it was by far the best.
I have never had a keyboard that was so accurate on touch and could predict the next word so well. The keyboards on the market place and the Google keyboard are far behind what Microsoft has on the stock keyboard. Man I wish I could get that thing back. It was the only touch screen that was even remotely close to the speed I could type on my BB Bold 8900.

If they get the market going better and allow just a little more customization, I will be back.
§


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> I did the exact same for the same reasons. I went to the HTC One, and swapped that out for the S4. Wish I would have kept the One instead.
> I do miss my Lumia though. As far as using it just for simple tasks, it was by far the best.
> I have never had a keyboard that was so accurate on touch and could predict the next word so well. The keyboards on the market place and the Google keyboard are far behind what Microsoft has on the stock keyboard. Man I wish I could get that thing back. It was the only touch screen that was even remotely close to the speed I could type on my BB Bold 8900.
> 
> If they get the market going better and allow just a little more customization, I will be back.
> §


I would highly recommend swift key. But that is a different conversation.

What do you guys want to be added to windows phone? Features, apps, etc.

WP8 needs official snapchat


----------



## Seredin

I want to be able to silence individual sounds. For instance right now, no matter how quiet you have your output volume, when you hit the microphone for voice commands, the cue signal to start talking is really loud.
Being able to force your phone to forget about unwanted wifi signals wouldn't suck either.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Should be an option to not notify on wifi connectivity and I know I can select sounds with my developer unlock, not sure on the voice command though


----------



## Seredin

I live in an apartment complex, so there are dozens of wifi signals around that I have no interest in. I know that my phone can't ignore the signals, but it would be convenient to hide them from the wifi panel. You can turn off the "hey do you wanna connect to something nearby?" notification, but I don't think you can hide (visually ignore maybe is another way to say it) unwanted signals.

It's just a convenience thing.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> What do you guys want to be added to windows phone? Features, apps, etc.
> 
> WP8 needs official snapchat


A better youtube app like the one MS had at one time before Google tripped
Better browser support
iFunny lol
built in VPN
I am sure some other apps but that is all I can think of off the top of my head atm.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> A better youtube app like the one MS had at one time before Google tripped
> Better browser support
> iFunny lol
> built in VPN
> I am sure some other apps but that is all I can think of off the top of my head atm.


VPN coming in April with 8.1 and loads of other stuff including Cortana.

MS can do very little about Google being MASSIVE douchebags over Windows Phones using their services. I really wish Google would play fair.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> VPN coming in April with 8.1 and loads of other stuff including Cortana.
> 
> MS can do very little about Google being MASSIVE douchebags over Windows Phones using their services. I really wish Google would play fair.


I read about Cortana and if it is everything they say I am extremely excited! I know they can't do anything about Google but like you said I wish they could


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> VPN coming in April with 8.1 and loads of other stuff including Cortana.
> 
> MS can do very little about Google being MASSIVE douchebags over Windows Phones using their services. I really wish Google would play fair.


Microsoft would probably do the same thing if they were in Google's shoes. The best response is the one that they're already doing, which is to create their own ecosystem of services. I've never missed having a YouTube app on WP, anyway. Every time I've wanted to find a video, typing a query into the built-in Bing search has easily found what I wanted every time. The only Google service that I use frequently is Gmail, which works fine on WP except that they insist on calling it "Google Mail."


----------



## phillyd

Youtube HD is a great youtube app. Instead of iFunny, try reddit. It's like iFunny but with more content and a couple days earlier. Also it's a whole community. Baconit is a great reddit app.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Youtube HD is a great youtube app. Instead of iFunny, try reddit. It's like iFunny but with more content and a couple days earlier. Also it's a whole community. Baconit is a great reddit app.


Readit is superior to Baconit, but does cost money. They are also very active in the Windows Phone Subreddit.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah Baconit's next update should level the playing field. But yeah most people like readit better.


----------



## newbrevolution

Readit does look loads better, but I have a hard time spending money on a forum that is free. I use Baconit but it is more or less useless for anything other checking a received message.

I am downloading the Youtube HD app now to try. I am downloading the one by Idea Creator Corp. I see there is also one called YouTube HD Pro but it is by Dev VN...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Readit does look loads better, but I have a hard time spending money on a forum that is free. I use Baconit but it is more or less useless for anything other checking a received message.
> 
> I am downloading the Youtube HD app now to try. I am downloading the one by Idea Creator Corp. I see there is also one called YouTube HD Pro but it is by Dev VN...


Yeah Idea Creator Corp is the right one.

I actually liked Baconit's layout. Very easy to use, and I liked the groups.

Alien Blue for iOS is stil my favorite reddit app of all time though.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Ugh, Sorry I've been away, Midterms suck

I'll update the OP ASAP


----------



## DarthBaggins

So far I just use Tubify as my YouTube app and haven't really had issues over the past year or so using it.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Op is Now Up to date!!!


----------



## yraith

I upgraded.. I now have a yellow 1020


----------



## newbrevolution

I am a little surprised no one else has picked up the 1520...


----------



## jsc1973

Too freaking big. If I were going to upgrade right now, it would be to a 1020, not a 1520.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Want 1520


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I am a little surprised no one else has picked up the 1520...


My wife is hopelessly addicted to her 1520 actually. I'm not a fan. I would much rather have a GSM Icon please.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would get a 10/1520 if tmobile carried them, and my gf wants my 8x when I upgrade phones, still eyeing the 925


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I would get a 10/1520 if tmobile carried them, and my gf wants my 8x when I upgrade phones, still eyeing the 925


Worth noting that a carrier unlocked RM-940 (AT&T, NOT international) 1520 should work on T-Mo.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_Lumia_1520#Model_variants

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-Mobile_USA#Radio_frequency_spectrum_chart


----------



## DarthBaggins

Oh I know if I were to get an unlocked 1520 I could use it with T-mobile, just don't feel like paying so much for the phone compared to the cost of an upgrade. But it is a nice phone, played with the 10&1520's at the Microsoft store the other day.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Oh I know if I were to get an unlocked 1520 I could use it with T-mobile, just don't feel like paying so much for the phone compared to the cost of an upgrade. But it is a nice phone, played with the 10&1520's at the Microsoft store the other day.


I also want to point out that contract phones are a trap. You still pay for the phone, just not all at once.

Personally I buy ATT locked phones from Ebay, then pay $27/month for H2O Wireless. (ATT reseller, no carrier unlock required for ATT phones.) When you get a good deal like I did on my 925, $170 with a single scratch, you can saves hundreds a year over going contract.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I know I paid an added $20/mo payment towards the phone, I'd rather pay the $20/mo over $3-500 right then since I have better uses for that money, ie PC components, car parts, etc


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Oh I know if I were to get an unlocked 1520 I could use it with T-mobile, just don't feel like paying so much for the phone compared to the cost of an upgrade. But it is a nice phone, played with the 10&1520's at the Microsoft store the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to point out that contract phones are a trap. You still pay for the phone, just not all at once.
> 
> Personally I buy ATT locked phones from Ebay, then pay $27/month for H2O Wireless. (ATT reseller, no carrier unlock required for ATT phones.) When you get a good deal like I did on my 925, $170 with a single scratch, you can saves hundreds a year over going contract.
Click to expand...

I'll be doing something like this once I get my own cell plan, but I'll be on my parent's plan for as long as possible!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll be doing something like this once I get my own cell plan, but I'll be on my parent's plan for as long as possible!


I'm in the same situation bro, however, After my 2 years is up, I'm getting cut regardless


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll be doing something like this once I get my own cell plan, but I'll be on my parent's plan for as long as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same situation bro, however, After my 2 years is up, I'm getting cut regardless
Click to expand...

I think my parents will keep me on until I graduate college.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Personally I buy ATT locked phones from Ebay, then pay $27/month for H2O Wireless. (ATT reseller, no carrier unlock required for ATT phones.) When you get a good deal like I did on my 925, $170 with a single scratch, you can saves hundreds a year over going contract.


Sweet deal there. I bought a Lumia 520 that was packaged as an AT&T GoPhone before they started selling them in the Microsoft Store, and just popped in an AT&T Straight Talk SIM card that I already had. Since it was only locked to AT&T's network and not them as a carrier, it works perfectly. No LTE support on a 520, of course, but we've got pretty fast HSPA+ service around here so it's OK.

There's no way I'm ever going on a contract, it's nothing but a bait-and-switch that you end up paying several times the actual value of the supposedly "free" phone. Whenever I feel the need to move up from this 520, I'll probably just hit eBay myself.


----------



## newbrevolution

The 1520 is sweet, yes it is a little big but once you get past that wow! I want the 1820 when it comes out, if it's everything I read.

My options are limited in northern MN for carriers; AT&T, Verizon, and Sprint. I am with AT&T 4 lines not counting my tablet, parents on account and daughter (took me some time to talk them into getting rid of the old land line and get on my account); my monthly bill for the 4 smart phones is around $200. All have data plans, unlimited text, 700 minutes a month (but we bank every month), and I have an unlimited data plan that I was grandfathered into. They have tried to talk me out of it so many times







I have to admit, they almost got me one time.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

If anyone is interested the Lumia 925 is a shell shocker deal on Newegg today for $225:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16875205382


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> The 1520 is sweet, yes it is a little big but once you get past that wow! I want the 1820 when it comes out, if it's everything I read.
> 
> My options are limited in northern MN for carriers; AT&T, Verizon, and Sprint. I am with AT&T 4 lines not counting my tablet, parents on account and daughter (took me some time to talk them into getting rid of the old land line and get on my account); my monthly bill for the 4 smart phones is around $200. All have data plans, unlimited text, 700 minutes a month (but we bank every month), and I have an unlimited data plan that I was grandfathered into. They have tried to talk me out of it so many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, they almost got me one time.


For everyone's reference: http://www.gizbot.com/mobile/lumia-1820-lumia-1525-detailed-specs-revealed-nokia-2014-news-015208.html

Sign. Me. Up.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> For everyone's reference: http://www.gizbot.com/mobile/lumia-1820-lumia-1525-detailed-specs-revealed-nokia-2014-news-015208.html
> 
> Sign. Me. Up.


Quote:


> It also means that the phone could be made of metal, just like the Lumia 928.


Did I miss the metal bodied 928?


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> For everyone's reference: http://www.gizbot.com/mobile/lumia-1820-lumia-1525-detailed-specs-revealed-nokia-2014-news-015208.html
> 
> Sign. Me. Up.


I somehow missed the 1525 when I was reading that. I would rather have the 6" display of the 1525. I am already used to having a big A.. phone. Yup I am so getting one!

Also little known fact but I managed to get my 1520 free from AT&T


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> The 1520 is sweet, yes it is a little big but once you get past that wow! I want the 1820 when it comes out, if it's everything I read.
> 
> My options are limited in northern MN for carriers; AT&T, Verizon, and Sprint. I am with AT&T 4 lines not counting my tablet, parents on account and daughter (took me some time to talk them into getting rid of the old land line and get on my account); my monthly bill for the 4 smart phones is around $200. All have data plans, unlimited text, 700 minutes a month (but we bank every month), and I have an unlimited data plan that I was grandfathered into. They have tried to talk me out of it so many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, they almost got me one time.
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone's reference: http://www.gizbot.com/mobile/lumia-1820-lumia-1525-detailed-specs-revealed-nokia-2014-news-015208.html
> 
> Sign. Me. Up.
Click to expand...

I'd love to see an octocore version like the Galaxy S5 will have!


----------



## newbrevolution

I am really excited to see Cortana come to WP!


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> For everyone's reference: http://www.gizbot.com/mobile/lumia-1820-lumia-1525-detailed-specs-revealed-nokia-2014-news-015208.html
> 
> Sign. Me. Up.


was supposed to be announced a while ago... but instead Nokia announced lower end phones like the XL. Probably smarter in the business sense... but I want 1820


----------



## ronnin426850

Here's a nice 720x1280 lock screen I made for my HTC, feel free to use it


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd love to see an octocore version like the Galaxy S5 will have!


On Windows Phone, it would be pointless. WP8 runs butter-smooth on a 1 GHz dual-core. Putting in the S5's processor would just raise the price of the phone for no purpose whatsoever.


----------



## VaporX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> On Windows Phone, it would be pointless. WP8 runs butter-smooth on a 1 GHz dual-core. Putting in the S5's processor would just raise the price of the phone for no purpose whatsoever.


Have to agree with you, I am amazed all the time at how much smoother my 920 and 925 phones are than my friends newest IPhone or Samsung.


----------



## Naxxy

After years of iPhones i decided to pull the trigger and sold my iPhone 5 just ordered a White Lumia 925









Tbh I sold the 5 to buy the 5s but since I don't use macs and osx anymore I started to think that maybe a whole windows environment would be better then a mixed iOS windows one.

Was tempted to get the 1520 but it's way to biiiig....

Can't wait for the Lumia to be delivered wanna really test this W8.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd love to see an octocore version like the Galaxy S5 will have!
> 
> 
> 
> On Windows Phone, it would be pointless. WP8 runs butter-smooth on a 1 GHz dual-core. Putting in the S5's processor would just raise the price of the phone for no purpose whatsoever.
Click to expand...

Yeah OS use on the slower phones is fine but I found many apps that lagged on my 920. And you have a big music library? Forget being able to shuffle it all without your phone locking up for 10 seconds. There is plenty of room for development of applications, and while the OS should be more than fine with a 2GHz quad, the point IS to finally go blow for blow with the big android phones and always be up with the specs. I said an octocore version, not that it would be the only version. You wouldn't have to buy it.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah OS use on the slower phones is fine but I found many apps that lagged on my 920. And you have a big music library? Forget being able to shuffle it all without your phone locking up for 10 seconds. There is plenty of room for development of applications, and while the OS should be more than fine with a 2GHz quad, the point IS to finally go blow for blow with the big android phones and always be up with the specs. I said an octocore version, not that it would be the only version. You wouldn't have to buy it.


How much of a music library are we talking about? I can shuffle through about 14 gigs worth of music on a lowly 520 without it locking up.

The only purpose in having an octocore Lumia would be geek appeal. And that still wouldn't make any difference, since phone hardware geeks only buy Android anyway. You can't hack iOS or WP8, so there's no appeal in them for that crowd even if they had a 10- or 12-core CPU inside. WP has valid selling points without adding unnecessary hardware. It has the best cameras, the best imaging software, and in my experience, it's much more stable than Android and at least as stable as Apple. I've impressed several people by letting them play around with a 520 for a while, and then telling them that it's just a $60 bargain-basement model.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah OS use on the slower phones is fine but I found many apps that lagged on my 920. And you have a big music library? Forget being able to shuffle it all without your phone locking up for 10 seconds. There is plenty of room for development of applications, and while the OS should be more than fine with a 2GHz quad, the point IS to finally go blow for blow with the big android phones and always be up with the specs. I said an octocore version, not that it would be the only version. You wouldn't have to buy it.


8 cores won't help you load your music library faster, that's just not a parallel task. If it is slow, the problem most probably is memory read speed, not CPU.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah OS use on the slower phones is fine but I found many apps that lagged on my 920. And you have a big music library? Forget being able to shuffle it all without your phone locking up for 10 seconds. There is plenty of room for development of applications, and while the OS should be more than fine with a 2GHz quad, the point IS to finally go blow for blow with the big android phones and always be up with the specs. I said an octocore version, not that it would be the only version. You wouldn't have to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> How much of a music library are we talking about? I can shuffle through about 14 gigs worth of music on a lowly 520 without it locking up.
> 
> *The only purpose in having an octocore Lumia would be geek appeal.* And that still wouldn't make any difference, since phone hardware geeks only buy Android anyway. You can't hack iOS or WP8, so there's no appeal in them for that crowd even if they had a 10- or 12-core CPU inside. WP has valid selling points without adding unnecessary hardware. It has the best cameras, the best imaging software, and in my experience, it's much more stable than Android and at least as stable as Apple. I've impressed several people by letting them play around with a 520 for a while, and then telling them that it's just a $60 bargain-basement model.
Click to expand...

I'm talking nearly 29GB. The purpose of an octocore Lumia is geek appeal, that's what I'm saying. With rumor of dual boot nokias and even Lumia android phones, I think all options should be looked into. I don't see why Lumias have to be budget phones. Why can't they span the whole spectrum from cheap with good value to absolutely pointless?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah OS use on the slower phones is fine but I found many apps that lagged on my 920. And you have a big music library? Forget being able to shuffle it all without your phone locking up for 10 seconds. There is plenty of room for development of applications, and while the OS should be more than fine with a 2GHz quad, the point IS to finally go blow for blow with the big android phones and always be up with the specs. I said an octocore version, not that it would be the only version. You wouldn't have to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 8 cores won't help you load your music library faster, that's just not a parallel task. If it is slow, the problem most probably is memory read speed, not CPU.
Click to expand...

I never said 8 cores would fix my music library issue. I'm saying that a 1GHz dual isn't enough for WP8 to be used to its full potential. It was probably the storage speed too, not the RAM.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It was probably the storage speed too, not the RAM.


That is what I meant







Storage classifies as memory as well


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It was probably the storage speed too, not the RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage classifies as memory as well
Click to expand...

Fair enough!

Does anyone get what I'm trying to say? ha


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Fair enough!
> 
> Does anyone get what I'm trying to say? ha


Yes, don't worry


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm talking nearly 29GB. The purpose of an octocore Lumia is geek appeal, that's what I'm saying. With rumor of dual boot nokias and even Lumia android phones, I think all options should be looked into. I don't see why Lumias have to be budget phones. Why can't they span the whole spectrum from cheap with good value to absolutely pointless?
> I never said 8 cores would fix my music library issue. I'm saying that a 1GHz dual isn't enough for WP8 to be used to its full potential. It was probably the storage speed too, not the RAM.


I was thinking the same thing about the storage speed. I put all of mine on a Class 10 micro-SD card and it works fine. If a 520 could do it, I can't see why a 920 couldn't.

The only thing about geek appeal is that I still believe those types of people would choose Android regardless, because of its open-source nature and hence, its ability to be modded and hacked. Windows Phone is a closed system, like iOS, and therefore is of no interest to tinkerers and hackers.

Now, I can see one purpose in a Lumia with massive hardware overkill. Instead of creating a dual-boot phone, just create a compatibility layer for WP that allows Android apps to run. Heck, if they want to spend a little money, the work's already been done: Myriad Alien Dalvik. Personally, I don't give a flip about Android at all, and I think it's a software abomination that only succeeds on price and the ready availability of cheap, powerful hardware to overcome its inefficiency. But you can't ignore its massive ecosystem when trying to compete, even if (in my opinion) you have a far better product to offer.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Fair enough!
> 
> Does anyone get what I'm trying to say? ha


I did notice a lag when I had a large music library on my 8x, but I had the xbox music pass so I ended up streaming a ton of my library, but now I ditched the pass and have been swapping albums out as I go. Just trying to imagine an octavo re in something as small as a phone as well, kinda amazing really


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah OS use on the slower phones is fine but I found many apps that lagged on my 920. And you have a big music library? Forget being able to shuffle it all without your phone locking up for 10 seconds. There is plenty of room for development of applications, and while the OS should be more than fine with a 2GHz quad, the point IS to finally go blow for blow with the big android phones and always be up with the specs. I said an octocore version, not that it would be the only version. You wouldn't have to buy it.


From what I've seen, Lumia 920 and lower have a slower speed when it comes to loading large datasets (at least from an SQL CE database and sqlite performance is worse). I made an offline transit app for my city and it took me quite some time to find a solution that wouldn't feel "laggy". Maybe it's the cpu, but I don't think so; I have also a Lumia 520 and the performance are about the same (maybe the animations aren't as smooth), which I think it's more something that has to do with the I/O.

Also, from my experience, an app can feel quite sluggish if you don't know what you're doing with XAML/C# and WP8 ( like me







).


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> From what I've seen, Lumia 920 and lower have a slower speed when it comes to loading large datasets (at least from an SQL CE database and sqlite performance is worse). I made an offline transit app for my city and it took me quite some time to find a solution that wouldn't feel "laggy". Maybe it's the cpu, but I don't think so; I have also a Lumia 520 and the performance are about the same (maybe the animations aren't as smooth), which I think it's more something that has to do with the I/O.
> 
> Also, from my experience, an app can feel quite sluggish if you don't know what you're doing with XAML/C# and WP8 ( like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


If you want to send me code snippets I'll see if anything jumps out at me.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> If you want to send me code snippets I'll see if anything jumps out at me.


Oh, thanks, but I think I've figured it. Was just saying that it's easy to make a sluggish app (could be just me though) when you have to load a lot of data


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> How much of a music library are we talking about? I can shuffle through about 14 gigs worth of music on a lowly 520 without it locking up.
> 
> The only purpose in having an octocore Lumia would be geek appeal. And that still wouldn't make any difference, since phone hardware geeks only buy Android anyway. You can't hack iOS or WP8, so there's no appeal in them for that crowd even if they had a 10- or 12-core CPU inside. WP has valid selling points without adding unnecessary hardware. It has the best cameras, the best imaging software, and in my experience, it's much more stable than Android and at least as stable as Apple. I've impressed several people by letting them play around with a 520 for a while, and then telling them that it's just a $60 bargain-basement model.


maybe part of the reason is to get ready for a major OS upgrade on the WP's... With Windows "9" around the corner they will be making major changes to the mobile side as well, at least I would think so.


----------



## Buckaroo

Will Cortana be part of the windows 8.1 update for older phones like my 920?

Edit: NM, found it for 2 years or newer.


----------



## Licht

8.1 update hits developer branch tomorrow. (http://blogs.windows.com/windows_phone/b/wpdev/archive/2013/10/14/introducing-windows-phone-preview-for-developers.aspx for those who don't know.)

I'm scared of being too excited!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Woot Woor, Just acquired the Nokia 925 and gave my Gf my HTC 8x so she could ditch her iPhone 4 lol


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> 8.1 update hits developer branch tomorrow. (http://blogs.windows.com/windows_phone/b/wpdev/archive/2013/10/14/introducing-windows-phone-preview-for-developers.aspx for those who don't know.)
> 
> I'm scared of being too excited!!


Good news is, anyone can get a free App Studio account and get the dev "preview" ( if it's like GDR3, it's a final version, not a preview







).
Anyway, I don't see why would anyone wait for Lumia Cyan in June (or even later because carrier).

Btw, for devs, my app on Silverlight WP8.0 had some black borders in the 1080p WP8.1 emulator. To resolve it, just do a branch to a Silverlight WP8.1. The older Silverlight seems to have some problem with those new resolutions (no 1080p devices in Canada so I didn't bother to test it either).
Quote:


> Woot Woor, Just acquired the Nokia 925 and gave my Gf my HTC 8x so she could ditch her iPhone 4 lol


How was the HTC 8X? Best Buy/FutureShop did a firesale of them recently (124,99$ off-contract) which seems to have made a few people switch to WP8 here. Was wondering if it's a good device or not (I mean... it was priced like a feature-phone).


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> How was the HTC 8X? Best Buy/FutureShop did a firesale of them recently (124,99$ off-contract) which seems to have made a few people switch to WP8 here. Was wondering if it's a good device or not (I mean... it was priced like a feature-phone).


I got my HTC 8X for 250$, best purchase I've ever made. The phone's design is exemplary, has Gorilla Glass 2, enough power under the hood to run the best AAA graphics games, and great pixel density







Highly recommended if you can find it that cheap. If it is more expensive, better check out some of Nokia's higher models


----------



## DarthBaggins

I loved my 8x it was a great phone, I got mine a month after ey were first released and had little to no issues with it. Only issues I had were due to a bad sim and sim tray (I have the protection policy on all my phones, due to the nature of electronics).


----------



## Nissejacke

Heya!

WP8.1 is out for those who have signed up for developers preview.









Now installing on my Lumia 920.

Take care!
/Jakob


----------



## newbrevolution

Installed on Lumia 1520, everything seems to be working fine so far. I went through and checked out all options in the settings menu; all seems fine. Also checked out a lot of my installed apps already and they seem to be working fine as well. I have found no issues so far. Cortana is nice but it likes to immediately check the web to answer anything you ask. I tried asking it questions but the only one I could get it to answer with out showing me a bing search was "What is your name?". The notification center pull down is nice, I also really like the volume controls. All and all I am very pleased. Oh and VPN options, yes!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Installed on Lumia 1520, everything seems to be working fine so far. I went through and checked out all options in the settings menu; all seems fine. Also checked out a lot of my installed apps already and they seem to be working fine as well. I have found no issues so far. Cortana is nice but it likes to immediately check the web to answer anything you ask. I tried asking it questions but the only one I could get it to answer with out showing me a bing search was "What is your name?". The notification center pull down is nice, I also really like the volume controls. All and all I am very pleased. Oh and VPN options, yes!


Well, I suspect Cortana is still in her educational phase


----------



## Vaub

For anyone outside of US who want Cortana, change your language to English US. You can still keep your regional settings/keyboard and you can ask "her" to use Celsius & cie


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Well, I suspect Cortana is still in her educational phase


Yes, and I am excited to see how that works out. When I first fired up Cortana it stated over time it will learn from what I say to it, discover my preferences and speech patterns. Neat stuff!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Yes, and I am excited to see how that works out. When I first fired up Cortana it stated over time it will learn from what I say to it, discover my preferences and speech patterns. Neat stuff!


It was that way with Siri, it took her a while to figure out what she can do. And Cortana is supposed to become even more flexible, so it's only natural that she's a bit stiff in the beginning and can mostly show you Bing's search results







I believe she will get the hang of being a virtual assistant and a nerd crush even faster and better than Siri


----------



## Licht

Good thing the update screen looks good because I think that it's the only screen now.







Seriously though, this update is killing me. Too excited for waiting.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> It was that way with Siri, it took her a while to figure out what she can do. And Cortana is supposed to become even more flexible, so it's only natural that she's a bit stiff in the beginning and can mostly show you Bing's search results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe she will get the hang of being a virtual assistant and a nerd crush even faster and better than Siri


lol I can't wait until she is like that. I am pleased none the less.


----------



## famous1994

Installed 8.1 on my Lumia 920 this morning and its been working great. I love all the new features, especially data sense.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Installed 8.1 on my Lumia 920 this morning and its been working great. I love all the new features, especially data sense.


Care to detail the new features?


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Care to detail the new features?


There is now cellular and WiFi data sense, three rows for Apps on the start screen, music and video are now two different apps, the Music app is improved, the tiles on the start screen can now have a wallpaper, there is a drop down notification menu that is customizable, storage sense which allows you to change where you store things as well as view space, there is VPN settings now, project my screen which is like air play, cortana personal assistant, all the game apps now show up with the other apps, there is still a game app though, media/apps and ringer have separate volume controls, you can now disable vibrate so there is a silent mode for the ringer now, to take screen shots you have to use the power button and volume up key now, internet explorer is updated with some new stuff, there is an app for battery saver, podcasts and FM radio on the app list now and some of the apps look a bit different and have some improvements.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Care to detail the new features?
> 
> 
> 
> There is now cellular and WiFi data sense, three rows for Apps on the start screen, music and video are now two different apps, the Music apps is improved, the tiles on the start screen can now have a wallpaper, there is a drop down notification menu that is customizable, storage sense which allows you to change where you store things as well as view space, there is VPN settings now, project my screen which is like air play, cortana personal assistant, all the game apps now show up with the other apps, there is still a game app though, there is an app for battery saver and fm raido on the app list now and some of the apps look a bit different and have some improvements.
Click to expand...

Sounds nice. Might break out my old L920 for the fun of it.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Care to detail the new features?


You can more details here.


----------



## Licht

Is anyone else mind blown by the sheer size of this update? Then you stop and realize it's not all of 8.1. There's still more coming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Installed 8.1 on my Lumia 920 this morning and its been working great. I love all the new features, especially data sense.


Funny story. Data Sense has been around a LONG time. But it wasn't on the higher end Lumia phones mysteriously. I had it on my Lumia 620 on GDDR3. I think it was present in GDDR2 before that but don't quote me on it.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Is anyone else mind blown by the sheer size of this update? Then you stop and realize it's not all of 8.1. There's still more coming.
> Funny story. Data Sense has been around a LONG time. But it wasn't on the higher end Lumia phones mysteriously. I had it on my Lumia 620 on GDDR3. I think it was present in GDDR2 before that but don't quote me on it.


Well, it seems like WP7.5 only that they stayed with the build number instead of confusing everyone this time








But I agree, there are major release that have less features.

Regarding DataSense, Microsoft did the mistake of letting carriers decide either allowing it or not. Maybe they were just frustrated and unlocked it for every one.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Well, it seems like WP7.5 only that they stayed with the build number instead of confusing everyone this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I agree, there are major release that have less features.
> 
> Regarding DataSense, Microsoft did the mistake of letting carriers decide either allowing it or not. Maybe they were just frustrated and unlocked it for every one.


"...frustrated and unlocked it for everyone..." Welcome to the Developer Preview folks. Where MS just gives up on the carriers and lets everybody have what they want.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Regarding DataSense, Microsoft did the mistake of letting carriers decide either allowing it or not. Maybe they were just frustrated and unlocked it for every one.


Nail on the head. AT&T didn't want it period. Why let users easily see an estimate of the amount of data they might be using when overages can make money. Microsoft gave up and bypassed them on it. I complained about it and I still have my unlimited data plan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Is anyone else mind blown by the sheer size of this update? Then you stop and realize it's not all of 8.1. There's still more coming.


This was a big update. Bigger than Mango in my opinion. I've been playing with my phone for a few hours now and I only have one complaint. I want games to go back under the games app and not be in my app list, but I can live with it.

The new calendar with weather is much easier to use. Cortana actually schedules appointments and send invites to people I list out by voice. Heck it scanned my text messages about a meeting and underlined the time and date for it. I tapped it and it added it to my calender automatically. I kind of wish Microsoft would do some sort of live feed of how Cortana is learning as we start ramping up use. I swear I asked some questions this morning and just got Bing search results and tried the question again about 20 mins ago and got a voice answer.

Other big highlights for me. Word Flow keyboard, IE 11's reader view and favorites syncing between devices, account and theme syncing too. The new store with App history is pretty nice as well. As always it is buttery smooth even with all the new features.


----------



## Nitrogannex

So, anyone with a 928 have random audio droputs. When I make or receive calls, sometimes I can't hear the other party or if I can its in tiny bursts. I've read it could be a bad speaker, but I'm not sure. No drops or spills except I spilled a can of monster on it, but this was happening long before that


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Nail on the head. AT&T didn't want it period. Why let users easily see an estimate of the amount of data they might be using when overages can make money. Microsoft gave up and bypassed them on it. I complained about it and I still have my unlimited data plan.
> This was a big update. Bigger than Mango in my opinion. I've been playing with my phone for a few hours now and I only have one complaint. I want games to go back under the games app and not be in my app list, but I can live with it.


Here it took GDR2 before Rogers allowed it (this thing is saving my 200mb every months!), and I think it's because MS bypassed them. I mean, their boot screen logo was gone after this update









EDIT: For people who still want to buy apps while in "US" store (since they switched for Cortana), just download/buy the app from your PC (browser, etc.); it will go to your phone


----------



## DarthBaggins

Loving 8.1 on the 925 and 8x


----------



## ronnin426850

I don't want my games to swarm my app list







Any solution to that?


----------



## jsc1973

I got 8.1 on my Lumia 520 this afternoon. I'm still kicking the tires on the update, but it looks like a big improvement. The thing I was concerned about was whether or not 8.1 would turn the 520, with its modest hardware specs, into a slug. But it doesn't seem to have made any difference. They added a lot of functionality to a cheap phone and didn't slow it down in the process. Good job, Microsoft.


----------



## newbrevolution

Lumia 1520 reporting in, day 2. Still enjoying the update, I have not had an significant issues. A couple odd freezes that I fixed by locking the phone and unlocking it; but I used to have odd issues before as well. I have been trying out the new features, mainly through Cortana; things like texting, creating appointments, etc. The flow keyboard is pretty nice, still trying to get used to it but nice. I like the fact I can have a background picture over the tile screen. I still have my unlimited data plan with AT&T so Data Sense does not mean much to me but I will be doing this on my daughters phone. She manged to blow through 2/3rds of her data plan Saturday listening to Pandora because she didn't think to attach to the wifi at her friends house... and we just got into our new billing cycle lol. I also like the redesign in many of the apps along with the notification center and smaller font.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So far still loving it, Cortana is good at telling jokes by the way ?


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So far still loving it, Cortana is good at telling jokes by the way ?


What have you asked her to get a response other then her pulling up Bing search results?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finding apps, places for dinner, directions


----------



## Licht

My home screen is at least 20x more useful now. Love the increased tile count, background pictures. Now you can have more than two live tiles and still get to all your stuff. Especially since the notification center took away the need for some tiles as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> What have you asked her to get a response other then her pulling up Bing search results?


Click "see more" on her screen and the list there is pretty good. Then there's tons of things to say to her in addition once you get the feel for what she's going to get.

Try telling her she's pretty!


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> *snip
> Try telling her she's pretty!


lol I did ask her some personal questions like; What is your name? She always answers that.; What do you do for fun? Bing results; What do you do for a living? Bing result; So I am playing a bit and trying different things out. I remember how Siri was in the beginning and yes I agree it was no different when it comes to answers. I will say one thing though, Cortana seems much quicker on the responses then Siri did at the time. I have also noticed she seems to understand what I say better then Siri did.


----------



## phillyd

Come on guys, post screenshots


----------



## Licht

Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If it had been fully released before I got my Note 3, I'd now have the 1520.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Ask and you shall receive.


Hey, what weather app is this?


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Hey, what weather app is this?


http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/weather/63c2a117-8604-44e7-8cef-df10be3a57c8


----------



## phillyd

Amazing Weather is the only app I ever bought for windows phone. I do not regret it one bit.
http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/amazing-weather-hd/c7ac43c5-5d99-4e65-913d-e92e253e9e99


----------



## Licht

Just in case no one noticed. Since support for WinRT apps is now in 8.1, MS has released us some nice WinRT apps on Windows Phone!

See: The best iteration of Minesweeper ever!! http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/microsoft-minesweeper/c430a852-e19b-43e8-a34e-6c33f7b1df3e

I also noticed that it asked to resume a game of Minesweeper I started on my PC. Probably because 8.1 syncs app data to Onedrive.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Amazing Weather is the only app I ever bought for windows phone. I do not regret it one bit.
> http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/amazing-weather-hd/c7ac43c5-5d99-4e65-913d-e92e253e9e99


I use WeatherFlow so far more accurate than most apps I've used over the years.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I use WeatherFlow so far more accurate than most apps I've used over the years.


Am I the only one Bing weather works perfectly for? For those wanting witty responses from Cortana, just start asking things about Halo. She has started calling me Chief. Not Master Chief she is touchy about that subject.


----------



## Buckaroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Am I the only one Bing weather works perfectly for? For those wanting witty responses from Cortana, just start asking things about Halo. She has started calling me Chief. Not Master Chief she is touchy about that subject.


I like bing weather and accuweather. Both work great.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I use WeatherFlow so far more accurate than most apps I've used over the years.


How is it more accurate? Compared to what and what are you using to benchmark it?


----------



## hathornd

I got a white tmob 925. It is exquisite. Came from a 810.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hathornd*
> 
> I got a white tmob 925. It is exquisite. Came from a 810.


I wish Tmo carried the black one, but they are a great phone I got mine last weekend and updated to 8.1 immediately once I put preview on it and back on my 8x (passed the 8x on to my gf)

I've checked it against weather channel, bing both have been off on forecasts here in GA, I mainly use NOAA off my computers


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> So, anyone with a 928 have random audio droputs. When I make or receive calls, sometimes I can't hear the other party or if I can its in tiny bursts. I've read it could be a bad speaker, but I'm not sure. No drops or spills except I spilled a can of monster on it, but this was happening long before that


Not on calls, but mine will sometimes tell me that the first song I choose can't be played (first song on an album, or one I choose specifically). I just hit rewind and it plays perfectly, which I find weird.


----------



## resis

Man, I really wanted to buy a Windows Phone back then, but there was nothing on the WP front that fit my demands, but now WP got even more awesome.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I wish Tmo carried the black one, but they are a great phone I got mine last weekend and updated to 8.1 immediately once I put preview on it and back on my 8x (passed the 8x on to my gf)
> 
> I've checked it against weather channel, bing both have been off on forecasts here in GA, I mainly use NOAA off my computers


That is because Weather Flow pulls their data from the Weather Underground group. If your are around the Dunwoody area then the network is pretty dense and gives great current and short term predictions. Where the network gets thin Weather Underground predictions flop and private use systems do better. I think there is something like 100+ weather stations in the ATL metro area versus say here in the Athens area with 3 or so left running (I took my own down after some storm damage).

Random question for anyone out there using the Xbox music paid service and with a huge music library, does the new app on 8.1 preview have a crap random track setting? I've got somewhere around 5000+ songs in my library and I can navigate to a song and I swear with it in random mode it just skips 10 tracks or so down in ABC order every time I hit next now. It goes from something like Absolutely to Across the Nile to Backwoods and so on. It is somewhat random but not really. Still my only complaint besides the games list issue with 8.1.


----------



## Licht

Anyone else notice that 8.1 updating IE to 11 seems to have added Flash support?


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Anyone else notice that 8.1 updating IE to 11 seems to have added Flash support?


Inline Video which will let you open videos on the website page and no need for full screen player, not sure if it uses flash


----------



## james8

NOKIA Lumia 920 yellow running Windows Phone 8.1

I do have a wireless charging stand.


----------



## DimmyK

Hey fellow WP8 phone owners! Newly minted Nokia Lumia 925 owner reporting for duty. Running Windows 8.1. No fancy-shmancy accessories yet, had this phone for just few weeks.

Lowing the thing, came from Galaxy S4 and didn't look back once. I like the phone so much, I decided I'm gonna start developing apps. Any other app developers here? Not to shamelessly plug my first app, but if you guys want, you can check it out here.It's simple Walmart deal browser. I am an experienced .NET developer, but mostly web, and this is my first foray into WPF and Silverlight, so go easy on me. And of course the moment I submitted it to marketplace, I started hating design, so new slicker design is in the works for version 2.0. Tiles, animations, should be much more fluid.

Anyway, would be great to join the club. I'll post some pics of the phone later.


----------



## DarthBaggins

only app I had thought would be a good idea is similar to your RollBack finder, but would be a product locator to whichever store you go in you can pull up on your phone based app and see where said item is in the store. Main reason is I hate going into the grocery store and can't find one thing I've seen hundreds of times but cant find the minute I need to get it, lol.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> only app I had thought would be a good idea is similar to your RollBack finder, but would be a product locator to whichever store you go in you can pull up on your phone based app and see where said item is in the store. Main reason is I hate going into the grocery store and can't find one thing I've seen hundreds of times but cant find the minute I need to get it, lol.


That is great idea. How many times I wandered aimlessly thru isles in Stop and Shop looking for little things that wifey put on the list. However, from dev perspective, I am not seeing a way to implement this unless each store would have some kind of web service based API I could query that would return list of items and their respective store location. Maybe big store chains have something like that, I'll do some snooping.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's the issue I thought of as well, the stores would have to allow access to inventory and locations per store, Stop & Shop is a really good example, they always move items around, much like Kroger here in GA.


----------



## Licht

Issue you'll run into is that most larger stores (the ones the app would be useful for) change where everything is regularly. This is to get people to see different products, among other reasons.


----------



## DimmyK

Apparently, there is an API by AisleFinder, called Supermarket API. Supposedly they cover large chain stores and return product aisle location as part of the response. However, lots of people complain that this info is almost always old/wrong, so it's pretty much useless. They have their own iPhone and Android apps (I'm assuming built around that API). On top of that, it's not free. Well, I was kinda expecting that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well then someone has laid out the ground work, just need to make it work correctly to stay up to date and highly user friendly on winmo


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well then someone has laid out the ground work, just need to make it work correctly to stay up to date and highly user friendly on winmo


If his data source isn't accurate then no amount of work or money will ever make it pan out. You're using EA logic!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol yeah, I meant using their layout and tweaking it to work efficiently, but that would mean updates nearly weekly to keep up with the store moving product around.


----------



## Spock121

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Lumia 810 running 8.1 preview


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumia 810 running 8.1 preview


That's sweet! How did you get all the blank blocks on the right?


----------



## Spock121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> That's sweet! How did you get all the blank blocks on the right?


App called Blank Tiles.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> App called Blank Tiles.


Thank you!


----------



## MistaBernie

There's seriously only two active members (that know about this thread, and including myself) that own a Nokia Lumia 1520 here? I find this somewhat hard to believe.

Upgraded from a 900 on Saturday, couldn't be happier. Sad to have lost a few pre-Win8 apps, but happy that a couple of apps that randomly stopped working on my 920 have started working again on my 1520.

Installing Win8.1 as we speak


----------



## DarthBaggins

8.1 should fly on the 1520


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> 8.1 should fly on the 1520


Can confirm it flies on my wife's 1520. Makes me jelly. But I'm holding out for the Lumia 930.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah it works great on my 925 and meh on the 8x


----------



## MistaBernie

Oh yeah, 8.1 flies on the 1520. I was iffy about going 900 to 1520 and I don't regret the decision at all.

Only issue thus far is Netflix doesn't seem to be working at the moment. Seems to be working on wifi now though.


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> There's seriously only two active members (that know about this thread, and including myself) that own a Nokia Lumia 1520 here? I find this somewhat hard to believe.
> 
> Upgraded from a 900 on Saturday, couldn't be happier. Sad to have lost a few pre-Win8 apps, but happy that a couple of apps that randomly stopped working on my 920 have started working again on my 1520.
> 
> Installing Win8.1 as we speak


Well I am not actively posting here but I am actively reading posts here







Enjoy 8.1


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> There's seriously only two active members (that know about this thread, and including myself) that own a Nokia Lumia 1520 here? I find this somewhat hard to believe.
> 
> Upgraded from a 900 on Saturday, couldn't be happier. Sad to have lost a few pre-Win8 apps, but happy that a couple of apps that randomly stopped working on my 920 have started working again on my 1520.
> 
> Installing Win8.1 as we speak


I also have the 1520 since release, 8.1 installed when it was released and have had no major problems.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Oh yeah, 8.1 flies on the 1520. I was iffy about going 900 to 1520 and I don't regret the decision at all.
> 
> Only issue thus far is Netflix doesn't seem to be working at the moment. Seems to be working on wifi now though.


I have had no issues using the Netflix app on wifi or LTE. Maybe a reinstall might fix that...or about 5 reboots lol.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, it worked fine on wifi, I'm thinking it might have been an issue with the network I was on at the time.


----------



## OCmember

Will there be a Verizon Nokia Windows Phone with th 805 Snapdragon coming any time soon?


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Will there be a Verizon Nokia Windows Phone with th 805 Snapdragon coming any time soon?


805? No word. But the 800 is available in the Lumia Icon. Which is a terrific phone, by the way.


----------



## Koehler

It seems like Windows Phone 8 OS has been gaining slight market share recently:



What does Microsoft really need to boost their market share?


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> It seems like Windows Phone 8 OS has been gaining slight market share recently:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Microsoft really need to boost their market share?


It needs a nation to stop obsessing over the word "droid". The only thing that gives Android enough power for OEMs to abuse the users how they do is the constant attention. We have so many people pushing the platform just because it's open and convincing everyone else they NEED Android. They don't know why, they've just been told them must have it. And not having it, or an iPhone, is social suicide. To be fair even having an iPhone is social suicide in many groups.

As an industry we NEED this to stop so we can have competition based on which platform is actually better and not just the socially acceptable one.

Also: There's 0.2 points missing from the picture you provided for the March 2014 period. (Top line should say 99.8% total smartphone users, or we should see another 0.2 points in one of the platforms.)


----------



## DarthBaggins

Really winmo OS is definitely a far superior mobile os especially compared to the crap that is android.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Really winmo OS is definitely a far superior mobile os especially compared to the crap that is android.


Windows Mobile and Windows Phone are two entirely different products.

Windows Mobile
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_mobile

Windows Phone (You already know this.)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_phone

I went Android way back when after Windows Mobile continued to not evolve. MS decided in that time to ditch the entire OS and make a brand new one from scratch. And let me tell you, that was a brilliant decision. But my point being: Don't call it Windows Mobile.


----------



## Spock121

I had to use a Blackberry with Windows Mobile on it for about a month while I waited on my 810, that was excruciating.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Windows Mobile and Windows Phone are two entirely different products.
> 
> Windows Mobile
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_mobile
> 
> Windows Phone (You already know this.)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_phone
> 
> I went Android way back when after Windows Mobile continued to not evolve. MS decided in that time to ditch the entire OS and make a brand new one from scratch. And let me tell you, that was a brilliant decision. But my point being: Don't call it Windows Mobile.


I know they are separate entities, that's just how I differentiate between all the Phone os's now, I had the HTC HD2 with winmo 6.5 ( horrible ) which I changed to Android.


----------



## MistaBernie

Anyone else having sporadic issues at the end of the day with their Win 8.1 phones?

I will occasionally get a long 'Loading' or Resuming just trying to unlock to the home screen. About half the time when it happens, I can get to Cortana, then exit and be back home, but sometimes it just hangs and I have to reboot. This normally doesn't happen until the phone has been on for a long time (at least 12 hours), so it usually ends up being around the end of my day, or sometimes rarely the next morning.

I'm actually closing processes and not just hitting the home button, so it _shouldn't_ be that I've got tons of stuff running and the phone just doesn't know what to do. Just wondering if I'm being finicky or if I've perhaps noticed something that others are encountering.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Got a Lumia 1520 32gb on order. Should arrive by Saturday. Love my 920, but the AT&T Next plan was too good to pass up. I'm not losing any of my phone capabilities, and still saving $40 per month. That includes the $32 per month for the phone itself. Beaucoup savings, ahoy!


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Anyone else having sporadic issues at the end of the day with their Win 8.1 phones?
> 
> I will occasionally get a long 'Loading' or Resuming just trying to unlock to the home screen. About half the time when it happens, I can get to Cortana, then exit and be back home, but sometimes it just hangs and I have to reboot. This normally doesn't happen until the phone has been on for a long time (at least 12 hours), so it usually ends up being around the end of my day, or sometimes rarely the next morning.
> 
> I'm actually closing processes and not just hitting the home button, so it _shouldn't_ be that I've got tons of stuff running and the phone just doesn't know what to do. Just wondering if I'm being finicky or if I've perhaps noticed something that others are encountering.


I have experienced this as well. I usually have to reboot or lock and unlock then it works.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Got a Lumia 1520 32gb on order. Should arrive by Saturday. Love my 920, but the AT&T Next plan was too good to pass up. I'm not losing any of my phone capabilities, and still saving $40 per month. That includes the $32 per month for the phone itself. Beaucoup savings, ahoy!


I wish they would have offered the 32gb model when they first came out...I could so use more space then what I have. I use a microsd card as well but before 8.1 the apps save to the internal memory...luckly they made that change though in 8.1 so I can save apps to the sd card.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Got a Lumia 1520 32gb on order. Should arrive by Saturday. Love my 920, but the AT&T Next plan was too good to pass up. I'm not losing any of my phone capabilities, and still saving $40 per month. That includes the $32 per month for the phone itself. Beaucoup savings, ahoy!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would have offered the 32gb model when they first came out...I could so use more space then what I have. I use a microsd card as well but before 8.1 the apps save to the internal memory...luckly they made that change though in 8.1 so I can save apps to the sd card.
Click to expand...

You have to get it via direct fulfillment, as they don't stock the 32gb model in the stores.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> You have to get it via direct fulfillment, as they don't stock the 32gb model in the stores.


I ordered mine before they hit the shelves through my premier account. They did not offer the 32gb at that time.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> You have to get it via direct fulfillment, as they don't stock the 32gb model in the stores.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered mine before they hit the shelves through my premier account. They did not offer the 32gb at that time.
Click to expand...

Ouch.

This is why I am not an early adopter. Usually the good stuff comes with later releases.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> This is why I am not an early adopter. Usually the good stuff comes with later releases.


Yeah I was pretty excited to get my hands on the phone. So needless to say I didn't not put much forethought into it


----------



## newbrevolution

So has anyone heard any inside information about the 2014 phones and a release date yet? The last I read about it was this fall! I hope it is sooner rather then later I would like to update my daughters Nokia and I want to get her the latest coming out.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> So has anyone heard any inside information about the 2014 phones and a release date yet? The last I read about it was this fall! I hope it is sooner rather then later I would like to update my daughters Nokia and I want to get her the latest coming out.


http://www.nokia.com/global/products/phone/lumia930/

Supposedly June. Big supposedly.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Got it in!

New Phone:

Nokia Lumia 1520 - Black - 32GB model

You may update at your leisure.


----------



## kzone75

Been using my Lumia 520 with 8.1 for a week or two now. I'm impressed!







A lot of phone for not a lot of money.

In other news: Cortana's voice has changed. She sings better now too.


----------



## Ultracarpet

After lurking for months I too am joining the ranks. 32gig 920... I don't even know where to start... I was trying to move some gba games from my galaxy to the 920 but I can't get the save games to work.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> After lurking for months I too am joining the ranks. 32gig 920... I don't even know where to start... I was trying to move some gba games from my galaxy to the 920 but I can't get the save games to work.


Aren't the saves for most emulators proprietary? That would make save migration a huge pain.


----------



## Koehler

Yeah at this stage Windows Phone 8 is not looking promising as an OS.

Market share still remains in the ~5% range.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

8.1 should be coming out June 24th, though, so a lot of the problems should be mitigated (hopefully).


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Yeah at this stage Windows Phone 8 is not looking promising as an OS.
> 
> Market share still remains in the ~5% range.


Actually the opposite. In Q1 2014 we saw a 0.3% increase in market share. This is in a world where the only other OS gaining market share is Android. Everyone else is on the decline. Using your own number, if MS can get 0.3% each quarter we could pass 5% in a year and a half. That's not taking into account that market share in this type of industry is a self feeding machine. More people get the OS, more people talk about it, more people buy it, more people talk about it, so on. As long as you're growing consistently in the face of competition like WP, you're doing well.


----------



## newbrevolution

I am finally replacing my daughters phone tonight, my old Lumia 900. She wants an Apple







She says the 900 is to big...I think I am going to try and sell her on one of the HTC WP8 or the 925.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I am finally replacing my daughters phone tonight, my old Lumia 900. She wants an Apple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She says the 900 is to big...I think I am going to try and sell her on one of the HTC WP8 or the 925.


Get her a 1520 and she'll stop complaining about the size of the 900...


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Get her a 1520 and she'll stop complaining about the size of the 900...


lol so true

She ended up with a pink iPhone 5c, that's fine though. It isn't my phone so I shouldn't really care. lol I was adding numbers to her contact list last night and after owning the 1520 as long as I have, I was thinking I may need a magnifying glass and a stylus to type haha. The whole phone is dwarfed when placed on the 1520.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Get her a 1520 and she'll stop complaining about the size of the 900...
> 
> 
> 
> lol so true
> 
> She ended up with a pink iPhone 5c, that's fine though. It isn't my phone so I shouldn't really care. lol I was adding numbers to her contact list last night and after owning the 1520 as long as I have, I was thinking I may need a magnifying glass and a stylus to type haha. The whole phone is dwarfed when placed on the 1520.
Click to expand...

LOL I grabbed my iPod Classic the other day (it's the only Apple product I own, and it was a gift) to play some tunes in the car while I was out on the road and I laughed at how tiny it was.

BTW, anyone know where I can get 1520 accessories? Best Buy don't have any and I am NOT getting them from AT&T or the Microsoft Store (way too expensive).

I wanted to get an Otterbox case, but as I understand it, Otterbox isn't going to make a case for the 1520.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> BTW, anyone know where I can get 1520 accessories? Best Buy don't have any and I am NOT getting them from AT&T or the Microsoft Store (way too expensive).
> 
> I wanted to get an Otterbox case, but as I understand it, Otterbox isn't going to make a case for the 1520.


Look on amazon, that is were I have been getting my accessories for the 1520. A lot of accessories that you see for popular Windows phones, such as the 1020 or 920, are not being made for the 1520. At least from what I noticed.

Here is the case I have been using. Love it; nice kick stand, not overly bulky, but still protects the phone nicely.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> LOL I grabbed my iPod Classic the other day (it's the only Apple product I own, and it was a gift) to play some tunes in the car while I was out on the road and I laughed at how tiny it was.
> 
> BTW, anyone know where I can get 1520 accessories? Best Buy don't have any and I am NOT getting them from AT&T or the Microsoft Store (way too expensive).
> 
> I wanted to get an Otterbox case, but as I understand it, Otterbox isn't going to make a case for the 1520.


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xlumia%201520&_nkw=lumia%201520&_sacat=0&_from=R40&_udlo=1&_udhi=100

I usually just go to Ebay and enter my price range as $1-$100 for this sort of thing.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> We have so many people pushing the platform just because it's open and convincing everyone else they NEED Android. They don't know why, they've just been told them must have it. And not having it, or an iPhone, is social suicide. To be fair even having an iPhone is social suicide in many groups.


Sad, but true. There are way too many lemmings in this country.

One of my reasons for choosing WP is because it's not "socially acceptable." That, and the fact it's a real, designed from the ground-up mobile OS, not a hack piggybacking on someone's *nix kernel.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> We have so many people pushing the platform just because it's open and convincing everyone else they NEED Android. They don't know why, they've just been told them must have it. And not having it, or an iPhone, is social suicide. To be fair even having an iPhone is social suicide in many groups.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, but true. There are way too many lemmings in this country.
> 
> One of my reasons for choosing WP is because it's not "socially acceptable." That, and the fact it's a real, designed from the ground-up mobile OS, not a hack piggybacking on someone's *nix kernel.
Click to expand...

I chose the WP because it seems more designed with the idea of function over form.

It's not flashy. There's nothing gimmicky about it.

It is what a smartphone is supposed to be. It's a phone with extra capabilities, not a toy that just so happens to make phone calls.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I chose the WP because it seems more designed with the idea of function over form.
> 
> It's not flashy. There's nothing gimmicky about it.
> 
> It is what a smartphone is supposed to be. It's a phone with extra capabilities, not a toy that just so happens to make phone calls.


I use a Windows phone because I can do more with it, get more accomplished. It is a very versatile mobile OS in regards to doing business (MS Office, skydirve, sync across devices), keeping current (news, weather, etc), entertainment (games, movies,streaming), the camera on my 1520 is out of this world, and on top of all that I can customize it how I see fit with little to no restriction. I personally think it is a flashy OS, more so then IOS which took them years to finally start getting a few options to personalize.

I never have owned an Android so I can not comment but I can tell you my close friend has android and seems to have more issues then I care to deal with. I have owned many iphones before finally going to the Lumia 900, last iphone I owned was the 4s. The iphone is a great phone as well, but for me I just could not do all that I wanted to with it.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I use a Windows phone because I can do more with it, get more accomplished. It is a very versatile mobile OS in regards to doing business (MS Office, skydirve, sync across devices), keeping current (news, weather, etc), entertainment (games, movies,streaming), the camera on my 1520 is out of this world, and on top of all that I can customize it how I see fit with little to no restriction. I personally think it is a flashy OS, more so then IOS which took them years to finally start getting a few options to personalize.
> 
> I never have owned an Android so I can not comment but I can tell you my close friend has android and seems to have more issues then I care to deal with. I have owned many iphones before finally going to the Lumia 900, last iphone I owned was the 4s. The iphone is a great phone as well, but for me I just could not do all that I wanted to with it.


We own several Android devices, however I chose to use WP for 2 reasons:

1 - the design is really my thing. I feel the home screen with pinned square tiles so intuitive and pleasing, that I have installed on my Android tabled an app that would replace the standard launcher with one that imitates WP. Some people don't like it, but I felt it is my thing from the moment I first saw it.
2 - the platform itself allows me to make my own apps very easily. Programming for Android is hell. WP's development ecosystem is way superior. You can even make WP apps directly on your phone. Android can't touch that.

It came as a bonus that I receive updates directly from Microsoft, and not from the phone maker, like it is with Android. I have an android device capable of running the latest version of Android, but I can't update it because the manufacturer didn't see fit to pass that update. It's bollocks.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> 2 - ...You can even make WP apps directly on your phone. Android can't touch that.


Explain yourself.


----------



## kzone75

For those using the Preview for Developers http://www.winbeta.org/news/microsoft-rolls-out-update-windows-phone-81-preview-developers-build-81012382878


----------



## DarthBaggins

update!


----------



## newbrevolution

Thank you MS, I am very please the battery life has been addressed.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Ok, so, Who Do I need to Add?

Also, maybe we can get the hipsters to adopt windows phone


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Ok, so, Who Do I need to Add?


Me. Upgraded to a black Lumia 1520... 32GB version.


----------



## kzone75

It would be nice if you added me.







http://www.overclock.net/t/1327631/official-windows-phone-8-club-thread/620#post_21781850


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Ok, so, Who Do I need to Add?
> 
> Also, maybe we can get the hipsters to adopt windows phone


Add me please. Lumia 925. http://www.overclock.net/t/1327631/official-windows-phone-8-club-thread/750_30#post_22182970


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I never have owned an Android so I can not comment but I can tell you my close friend has android and seems to have more issues then I care to deal with. I have owned many iphones before finally going to the Lumia 900, last iphone I owned was the 4s. The iphone is a great phone as well, but for me I just could not do all that I wanted to with it.


It's been that way with any Android device I've ever seen that wasn't at the high end. I tell people all of the time that Android owes its success to two things--the price is right, and the integration with all of Google's services. It runs crappy on anything that's not high-end hardware, and it would have been a total non-starter if fast ARM hardware wasn't so readily available.

I had an Android tablet for several months, dual-core 1 GHz, Android 4.0, and it was absolutely no fun to use--too slow and laggy. Ended up giving it to a friend. And yet, my Lumia 520 has the same CPU and graphics capabilities, displays at the same resolutions, and is entirely competent even with WP 8.1 installed. Incidentally, I got ahold of an 820 the other day, installed WP 8.1 on it, and the thing just flies--on a 1.5 GHz dual Snapdragon S4. An Android phone would barely be tolerable with that hardware.

The iPhone 4s and higher are all well-done, but I'm just not a big fan of Apple. Actually ended up using WP because I like Nokia hardware. Ironic that just as they're exiting the business, Microsoft finally delivers a version of WP that's worthy of the hardware it's running on.


----------



## Koehler

Current generation Android smartphones don't lag at all.

I've seen the iPhone 5S lag before with multiple web browsing tabs open.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Explain yourself.


http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/touchdevelop/fe08ccec-a360-e011-81d2-78e7d1fa76f8


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Current generation Android smartphones don't lag at all.
> 
> I've seen the iPhone 5S lag before with multiple web browsing tabs open.


Don't you lie to me, boy. I used an SGN3 last week and that was not lag-free by any stretch of the imagination. Granted I have no idea what was installed on it, not my phone.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Current generation Android smartphones don't lag at all.


I'm sure that a Galaxy S5 or an HTC One M8 doesn't lag no matter what you throw at it, but there are a lot of Android phones on the market that don't have bleeding-edge hardware in them, and most of them suck. I've had a chance to try some of them.

I spent a good part of today trying to get that Lumia 820--a phone released 21 months ago on a very old WP 8.0 version--to lag on anything using WP 8.1, and I couldn't. I bet I couldn't do that with a 21-month-old second-tier Android device, if I could actually install KitKat on one to try.

And then there's the fact that a Lumia 520 can run WP 8.1 acceptably with the same kind of hardware that prepaid carriers sell in Chinese off-brand phones running Android 2.3.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Okay, problem time.

On my Lumia 1520, I am encountering an email issue.

Basically, my Yahoo! email will not sync up at all. I get "unable to connect" and nothing.

I went to Settings>Email+Accounts to detatch the Yahoo! address and set it up again, but when I tap Email+Accounts, it starts to go through, then goes back to the main page.

So basically, I can't get to my email nor can I remove it and start afresh.

Is there a way to fix this that doesn't involve a factory reset?


----------



## Spock121

Anyone else having problems with OneDrive? The only things it is able to upload is pictures and even then it's extremely slow on both wifi and 4g.


----------



## jsc1973

It's worked fine for me with no problems the last few days, even syncing a large amount of data to another phone on Wednesday and Thursday.

The Lumia 520 got a substantial update to its 8.1 on Saturday that seems to have improved its performance.


----------



## newbrevolution

No issues with onedrive for myself. Although battery life has not improved or if it did very little with the latest update to 8.1. Have alot more odd end issues that require me to restart though. Also I have been noticing a decline in wifi and cellular data reception that a restart will fix for a period of time.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Okay, problem time.
> 
> On my Lumia 1520, I am encountering an email issue.
> 
> Basically, my Yahoo! email will not sync up at all. I get "unable to connect" and nothing.
> 
> I went to Settings>Email+Accounts to detatch the Yahoo! address and set it up again, but when I tap Email+Accounts, it starts to go through, then goes back to the main page.
> 
> So basically, I can't get to my email nor can I remove it and start afresh.
> 
> Is there a way to fix this that doesn't involve a factory reset?


Okay, I seem to have resolved this issue.

However, as a heads up... I'm not sure if it was specific to me or if it's endemic to Windows Phone as a whole, but I will go ahead and put this out there.

Apparently, when signing into the Microsoft account to import all the apps, settings, contacts, etc from the OneDrive to the new 1520, something went awry that locked out my ability to add or delete email accounts.

I did a factory reset three times in order to see if it was a software glitch in the 1520, and the only thing that worked was to start fresh (i.e. - no import) and just do a sync from the computer, which imported all my contacts, texts, and calendar info. I had to rebuild my apps from scratch (thankfully I don't have that many, and they're all free) and redo my email accounts.

Just an FYI.


----------



## jsc1973

The email accounts didn't transfer for me, either. I synced by 520 to an 820 that I recently acquired, and everything went over perfectly except for the email accounts--the one that I use for my Microsoft account was the only one that went over. Two other Hotmail accounts and a Gmail account didn't. All my pictures, thousands of text messages and all of the apps were installed.

Fortunately, it didn't lock me out of anything. I was able to add the other three accounts manually, with no problem. The 520 is going to a friend in a few days...I've redeemed an Android user.


----------



## Nitrogannex

OP Updated, let me know If I missed anyone


----------



## BradleyKZN

I got a Lumia 520 the other day, red. Must say, I will never touch android again.

P.S. Dungeon Hunter 4 is pretty awesome for a free game!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> I got a Lumia 520 the other day, red. Must say, I will never touch android again.
> 
> P.S. Dungeon Hunter 4 is pretty awesome for a free game!


Yes, it is







It is much harder to find good games for WP than it is for android. Too much crap, and really bad games get high ratings. Anyway, here's what I've got:

Cold Space
Hill Climb Racing
Snake
SoulCraft
SpaceTube Free
TelrisGo
Turret Commander
Vector Wars


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Hey, does anyone know of an alarm clock app that will sound the alarm through a set of plugged in speakers instead of using the phone speakers? I need a loud alarm, and while the speakers on the 1520 can get pretty loud, it's not enough to bounce my butt out of bed in the morning.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> OP Updated, let me know If I missed anyone


Missed me and my Red 1520...


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Yes, it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much harder to find good games for WP than it is for android. Too much crap, and really bad games get high ratings. Anyway, here's what I've got:
> 
> Cold Space
> Hill Climb Racing
> Snake
> SoulCraft
> SpaceTube Free
> TelrisGo
> Turret Commander
> Vector Wars


If you want Some good Paid games look at

Reaper: Tale of a Pale Swordsman
Radiant
Radiant TD
Survivalcraft

also, Updating OP and Sig


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Hey, does anyone know of an alarm clock app that will sound the alarm through a set of plugged in speakers instead of using the phone speakers? I need a loud alarm, and while the speakers on the 1520 can get pretty loud, it's not enough to bounce my butt out of bed in the morning.


I'd like to know that myself.

As far as the list goes, I'm running an 820 now. Passed the 520 on to a friend to get her away from Android. She already had a Surface, so it made sense for her to switch over anyway.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> I'd like to know that myself.
> 
> As far as the list goes, I'm running an 820 now. Passed the 520 on to a friend to get her away from Android. She already had a Surface, so it made sense for her to switch over anyway.


Always so interesting to see other people's home screens.


----------



## MistaBernie

I like big BUTTons.. and I cannot lie.



Also, gonna go out on a limb here and say this -- it would be _*freaking sweet*_ if you could store multiple versions of your home screen. So, if you want to try out a few different configurations, you can switch between them with only one-two swipes / touches vs redoing the whole thing multiple times...

Oooh, while I'm on the wishlist here.. it would be cool if you could have an actual background too instead of just picking a color. especially if you can leave blank spots on your screen (which I believe you can, so long as you don't have entirely blank lines, though not 100% sure why you'd want to, but you could do something cool like small rows of icons down the sides, like a film negative. ooh, I think I want to try that now...


----------



## kzone75

I'm using the same background on my desktop..


----------



## iLLGT3

Transparency tiles are the coolest thing.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*


Is it really that surprising that Amy made it through high school?

Sorry I just thought that was funny


----------



## TheMadProfessor

It did sound as if there was some doubt as to her ability to graduate...


----------



## MistaBernie

Even I was surprised! I lost $20.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I knew I shoulda taken that thousand-to-one bet on her making it... I coulda had a hell of a payday...


----------



## Licht

It's that time again...


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I'm using the same background on my desktop..


You're in Finland and using Fahrenheit for the temperature? Sorry, I couldn't help but notice that. I thought only the U.S. and some old-timers in the U.K. still used it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Is it really that surprising that Amy made it through high school?
> 
> Sorry I just thought that was funny


Amy is the daughter of an old employee of mine, who I've known for 15 years. She was just a little girl when I met her mother. That's just her mom's way of being facetious. Amy is actually a very good student. Her mom posted the event to my Facebook feed using that title and WP's notification center picked it up and put it into my calendar.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> You're in Finland and using Fahrenheit for the temperature? Sorry, I couldn't help but notice that. I thought only the U.S. and some old-timers in the U.K. still used it.


In order to get Cortana to work, I need to have the phone location in the US and language set to English. That's the only reason I'm stuck with Fahrenheit.









Edit: Developer Preview Update http://www.winbeta.org/news/windows-phone-81-developer-preview-update-81012393890-rolling-out-now


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> In order to get Cortana to work, I need to have the phone location in the US and language set to English. That's the only reason I'm stuck with Fahrenheit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Developer Preview Update http://www.winbeta.org/news/windows-phone-81-developer-preview-update-81012393890-rolling-out-now


I see. Surprised it doesn't allow you to set Celsius to work with English, though. Believe it or not, there are people here who do use it.

Getting the update now. Will have to see what it does.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> I see. Surprised it doesn't allow you to set Celsius to work with English, though. Believe it or not, there are people here who do use it.
> 
> Getting the update now. Will have to see what it does.


Spoiler: Performance and bugs


----------



## Goldn3agle

I have a Nokia Lumia 925 in white (because O2 don't do it in Black, or any other colour for that matter







).


----------



## EddWar

Hi







, Lumia 720 black here

Sadly WP8 Amber, my operator hasn't released the Black update.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Lumia 720 black here
> 
> Sadly WP8 Amber, my operator hasn't released the Black update.


Go register as a dev and load WP8.1








Quote:


> I see. Surprised it doesn't allow you to set Celsius to work with English, though. Believe it or not, there are people here who do use it.


You can ask Cortana to convert it in Celcius, but she won't remember it for the next time; they are supposed to release it soon in CA/UK so I think they won't forget this point









---

So far I really like WP8.1... but I feel it lost some of its soul. It's hard to say what exactly changed, but I don't use the hub anymore and things like photo/music app and the all-in-one integration are...

Anyway, I guess you can win them all; just hoping to see the L930 / next iteration in Canada before I change my L920... would not like to have to buy an Android or Apple.

I really like that Transparency tile app...


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Okay, question time, since Microsoft tech support doesn't seem to be able to give me a response other than "I think so" or "Maybe" or "I'm not 100% certain"...

I just bought Office 365 Home Premium and can install it on up to 5 devices. Given that my Lumia 1520 came with the Office app that includes Word, Excel, and PowerPoint, would linking my phone to the Office 365 use one of my installations, since the software is already on my phone?


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Okay, question time, since Microsoft tech support doesn't seem to be able to give me a response other than "I think so" or "Maybe" or "I'm not 100% certain"...
> 
> I just bought Office 365 Home Premium and can install it on up to 5 devices. Given that my Lumia 1520 came with the Office app that includes Word, Excel, and PowerPoint, would linking my phone to the Office 365 use one of my installations, since the software is already on my phone?


I don't think so, last time I saw 5 installations were for OS X/Windows (maybe iPad?). I have used my student one (student is 2 "liscence") on two computer and I have a Lumia 920/520; they didn't use any "install".


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Okay, question time, since Microsoft tech support doesn't seem to be able to give me a response other than "I think so" or "Maybe" or "I'm not 100% certain"...
> 
> I just bought Office 365 Home Premium and can install it on up to 5 devices. Given that my Lumia 1520 came with the Office app that includes Word, Excel, and PowerPoint, would linking my phone to the Office 365 use one of my installations, since the software is already on my phone?


The answer is no. They are different products.


----------



## caenlen

How do I get 8.1 on my lumia 520?

is there going to be an update soon for it or do i have to do the developer preview? if i do the developer preview will the update that is coming june 19th override the developer preview with no issues? or just wait for the official update june 19th? is june 19th even official?


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How do I get 8.1 on my lumia 520?
> 
> is there going to be an update soon for it or do i have to do the developer preview? if i do the developer preview will the update that is coming june 19th override the developer preview with no issues? or just wait for the official update june 19th? is june 19th even official?


When the final releases everyone on the Developer Preview will update to that version. And then to the next beta when it's available later.

Your 520 will get the update when AT&T/Tmobile graces you. You'll get it eventually, but when is anyone's guess.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> I have a Nokia Lumia 925 in white (because O2 don't do it in Black, or any other colour for that matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Tmobile in the US only has it in white, as that was the only option I was given at least


----------



## caenlen

my lumia 520 will be here on Wednesday, I already have the steps written down i need to take to get it to 8.1

my question is, well first thing I hate android - it feels so clunky, everytime I try to set a calendar reminder for ad entist appointment it just gives me an alert beep and no option in calendar to make it an alarm and not a beep ---- is win 8.1 phone easier for setting alarm appointments in the calendar?

also any other tips advise welcome... can't wait for my new phone ^^


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my lumia 520 will be here on Wednesday, I already have the steps written down i need to take to get it to 8.1
> 
> my question is, well first thing I hate android - it feels so clunky, everytime I try to set a calendar reminder for ad entist appointment it just gives me an alert beep and no option in calendar to make it an alarm and not a beep ---- is win 8.1 phone easier for setting alarm appointments in the calendar?
> 
> also any other tips advise welcome... can't wait for my new phone ^^


Settings / alarm + sounds and then under Reminder choose your sound.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Settings / alarm + sounds and then under Reminder choose your sound.


thanks, why Android can't be that simple is beyond me







so glad i made the switch


----------



## kzone75

You're quite welcome.









Sooo I kinda broke my black Lumia 520..


I ended up getting another 520..



Finished installing 8.1.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> You're quite welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo I kinda broke my black Lumia 520..
> 
> 
> I ended up getting another 520..
> 
> 
> 
> Finished installing 8.1.


This is the only phone where this can happen and you just smile.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Current generation Android smartphones don't lag at all.
> 
> I've seen the iPhone 5S lag before with multiple web browsing tabs open.


The Galaxy S4 lags like CRAZY now after a year. (of course mine has been reset many times since then as well)

Click on a link to open up a youtube app? Takes a few seconds. Chrome? Absolute failure now (used to be great, then got crapped on by bugs, now it's just annoying to use) Loading times seem to only be getting longer for everything. Seriously, it's just NOTHING like it was out of the box - unlike a windows phone which feels the same 2 years after you bought it.

I want to switch out ASAP to a 1520 when a get a chance. just trying to figure out how to best not screw myself out of the 2 year contract I'm on.


----------



## MistaBernie

How far are you into your contract, and which carrier? If you're eligible for the AT&T Next plan (and your'e currently on one of the new family plans), mathematically it works out to be the same (or maybe cheaper) to switch to even the 12 month NEXT price.


----------



## gasparspeed

I own a Nokia Lumia 520,Red Color, Model: RM-914, Software: Lumia Black.
(I'm spanish so, language is Spanish, sorry about that







)

Photo:


----------



## TheMadProfessor

So... frustration abounds.

About a week ago, I discovered a crack in the screen of my Lumia 1520. At first, I was only slightly upset because the crack was up near the top of the screen and not very noticeable. However, I think the crack is interfering with the phone's operation, as since the crack appeared, I have seen the following problems:

1) Occasionally, there is a lack of response to touch input (i.e. - nothing happens when I touch the screen). Putting the phone to sleep (single press of the power button) and waking it back up alleviates this.
2) Occasionally, the screen will respond on its own as if it was being touched to include vibrational feedback. Putting the phone to sleep (single press of the power button) and waking it back up alleviates this.
3) One day, my phone was acting as if there was absolutely zero service (No Signal was showing on the bars), even though I was in an area where I expect full bars. It took a complete restart of the phone to alleviate this.

At first, I thought the issues were unrelated, so I just did a factory reset on the phone. Nope, problems were not solved.

So yeah, I just had to fill out insurance paperwork on the phone. Looking at a $200 deductible as well.

- NOT a happy camper.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> The Galaxy S4 lags like CRAZY now after a year. (of course mine has been reset many times since then as well)
> 
> Click on a link to open up a youtube app? Takes a few seconds. Chrome? Absolute failure now (used to be great, then got crapped on by bugs, now it's just annoying to use) Loading times seem to only be getting longer for everything. Seriously, it's just NOTHING like it was out of the box - unlike a windows phone which feels the same 2 years after you bought it.
> 
> I want to switch out ASAP to a 1520 when a get a chance. just trying to figure out how to best not screw myself out of the 2 year contract I'm on.


I would absolutely not buy in right now. The 8.1 generation phones are coming with new chipsets that support new features like quick charge and Miracast. You don't want to have a new (to you) phone and it not have features that get launched a few weeks later!

Lumia 930 is due this month. I'm saving my pennies with all my might for one of them plus a Miracast->HDMI dongle.


----------



## dBlisse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> I would absolutely not buy in right now. The 8.1 generation phones are coming with new chipsets that support new features like quick charge and Miracast. You don't want to have a new (to you) phone and it not have features that get launched a few weeks later!
> 
> Lumia 930 is due this month. I'm saving my pennies with all my might for one of them plus a Miracast->HDMI dongle.


The 930 is by all news not coming to the US, what do you mean? I'm waiting for the McLaren which is supposed to come out this November, that'll be my upgrade from my 920 :d


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> The 930 is by all news not coming to the US, what do you mean? I'm waiting for the McLaren which is supposed to come out this November, that'll be my upgrade from my 920 :d


Doesn't need a US release. Just needs compatible bands!


----------



## M4fade

I'd really love an Lumia Icon/930 that completely worked on T-Mobile. I got to play with one in a Microsoft Store. Awesome phone.

Still lovin' my 925 though!


----------



## kzone75

http://www.wpcentral.com/lumia-cyan-update-begins-provisional-basis-finland-lumia-925


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://www.wpcentral.com/lumia-cyan-update-begins-provisional-basis-finland-lumia-925


Lucky, still I'm happy with 8.1 on black.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Question...

Has Nokia discontinued production of the Lumia 1520 32GB?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Question...
> 
> Has Nokia discontinued production of the Lumia 1520 32GB?


Disregard.

The issue I'm experiencing came from the insurance people at Asurion blatantly lying to me about the phone being discontinued (all so they could put me on a cheaper, crappier phone... they also said that it only comes in 16GB... another blatant lie). After calling Nokia directly and discovering the truth, I called Asurion back. Once I asked them to conference call Nokia so they could have the current information (subtly telling them that I caught them in a lie), I practically got whiplash from the turnaround they pulled. My replacement phone should be here in 2-3 business days.

Here's to hoping that they send me the right one, because if they didn't, there's gonna be hell to pay.


----------



## DarthBaggins

They didn't want to come out of pocket on that one, lol


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Disregard.
> 
> The issue I'm experiencing came from the insurance people at Asurion blatantly lying to me about the phone being discontinued (all so they could put me on a cheaper, crappier phone... they also said that it only comes in 16GB... another blatant lie). After calling Nokia directly and discovering the truth, I called Asurion back. Once I asked them to conference call Nokia so they could have the current information (subtly telling them that I caught them in a lie), I practically got whiplash from the turnaround they pulled. My replacement phone should be here in 2-3 business days.
> 
> Here's to hoping that they send me the right one, because if they didn't, there's gonna be hell to pay.


Wow, that's just disgusting.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Disregard.
> 
> The issue I'm experiencing came from the insurance people at Asurion blatantly lying to me about the phone being discontinued (all so they could put me on a cheaper, crappier phone... they also said that it only comes in 16GB... another blatant lie). After calling Nokia directly and discovering the truth, I called Asurion back. Once I asked them to conference call Nokia so they could have the current information (subtly telling them that I caught them in a lie), I practically got whiplash from the turnaround they pulled. My replacement phone should be here in 2-3 business days.
> 
> Here's to hoping that they send me the right one, because if they didn't, there's gonna be hell to pay.


Woooooooooooooooow.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Update again:

Seems like they want to keep screwing with the wrong guy.

I was supposed to receive an email confirming my tracking number for the new phone, so I called them up again to get that information.

CSR: "Oh, sir, we need you to send in a copy of a photo ID and an affidavit for this claim."

Me: "Are you kidding me? This would be the fifth time I sent in this information! You have multiple copies on file, and the affidavit isn't going to change a bit. Just use the information I sent you previously, as it's the exact same stuff."

CSR: "Sir, since this is a new claim number, we need to collect the information again. When we close a claim, the data associated with it goes away."

Me: "Well it's a good thing you haven't closed the last claim yet. The information is the same. Use it."

*a moment or two passes*

CSR: "Okay, sir, we do have that information now. Just to verify, we will be shipping a new phone to you, specifically the Motorola Moto X-"

*RECORD SCRATCHING SOUND*

Me: "STOP. Hold it right there. That is NOT what the person I spoke with yesterday stated. I was told specifically that you would ship me a brand new Nokia Lumia 1520 32GB version and that it would arrive in two to three business days."

CSR: "Well, sir, we do not carry that phone in stock and because of that, we can get you into a comparable phone-"

Me: "STOP. Escalate this call to the next level."

CSR: "Sir, I am trying to do what I can here."

Me: "No offense, ma'am, but this is above your pay grade. It has to do with the people above you, so please, put me in touch with a specialist."

*more time passes*

Specialist: "Hello, this is so-and-so and I'll be assisting you. I see you've filed a claim on a Lumia 1520, however, we don't have any in stock and we can't even get them on backorder."

Me: "Then tell me why the specialist I spoke with assured me that they could get one out to me in 2-3 business days if this is not the case."

Specialist: "I cannot say why sir, only that the person may have misspoke-"

Me: "Lied, you mean."

Specialist: "No, sir. Misspoke. We may have had one in stock and when the claim was approved, it was no longer available."

Me: "So why would she manually file the claim if you don't have the phone at all? Your inventory lists should say whether or not you have any in stock, and if there wasn't any, she should have told me immediately rather than laying out false promises of getting my phone to me."

Specialist: "Sir, she manually filed the claim?"

Me: "Yes."

Specialist: "Oh, when we manually file a claim, we don't have access to the inventory lists."

*RECORD SCRATCHING SOUND, PART 2*

Me: "What do you mean that you don't have access to the inventory lists? You would think that if you are going to file a claim, you would have access to any and all information needed to file that claim instead of flailing about blindly like a ******ed seal clapping your hands just to get a customer to shut up! What the hell kind of business are you running?"

Specialist: "Sir, I completely understand your frustration, and I am trying to help you out within my abilities."

Me: "Then you better try harder, because all I've been getting is excuse after excuse with multiple lies piled on top."

Specialist: "Please hold while I look to see what we can do to resolve this issue to your satisfaction."

*minutes pass*

Specialist: "Okay, sir? I have the Operations CEO on the line, and he will assist you from here."

OCEO: "Hello, Mr. Phillips? My name is Todd and I'm the Operations CEO. I've been looking over the notes for your claim, and I can understand why you specifically need this phone."

(I had explained that I got the phone because of its size relative to my hands, in that I can't effectively use smaller phones due to the size of my hands (truth), as well as the ability to sync with Office 365 (true) and the ability to sync my phone and apps to Windows 8 (false, but it will be true sometime in the future).)

Me: "Thank you, sir. I appreciate it."

OCEO: "In this particular instance, sir, I have authorized an exception to open up an additional option for you. This option would be for you to purchase a new Lumia 1520 32GB at full retail price, and after you return the damaged phone to us, we will reimburse you the full price of the new phone minus the deductible."

Me: "No offense, sir, but can I get that in writing? Your employees penchant for double talk and flat out lying to me has kinda made me a bit wary of anything that comes out of anyone's mouths."

OCEO: "Of course, I will definitely put that in writing for you and send it out in an email." (I got the email and after confirming that it is indeed legitimate and that there was no hidden language, I forwarded it to every other email account that I have, just in case.)

Me: "Okay then. I will hold you to this, sir."

So now I have to spend my own money and hope they repay it.

Nice.

I'm DEFINITELY calling AT&T on this one.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> *snip*


Gee, and people complain from EA's customer support







This exchange comes close to my most absurd customer support phone call:

Me: Ok, since what you're doing is technically false advertising, I'd like to return the product to you and get my money back.
cs: I'm afraid that's impossible, we can replace the item, but we can't pay you back.
Me: Your website clearly states that I have a one week money back guarantee.
cs: Oh.. you checked the site... Damn.








Gotta love 'em


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lmao, this one can read we're screwed


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Update again:
> 
> *snip
> 
> I'm DEFINITELY calling AT&T on this one.


I am sorry to hear this. AT&T tried to get me on the insurance plan for my daughters iPhone 5c and they almost had me until I started to read through it and ask question. It all seems like a big scam.

Well I hope you receive your cash back in the end. Good Luck!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Update again:
> 
> *snip
> 
> I'm DEFINITELY calling AT&T on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear this. AT&T tried to get me on the insurance plan for my daughters iPhone 5c and they almost had me until I started to read through it and ask question. It all seems like a big scam.
> 
> Well I hope you receive your cash back in the end. Good Luck!
Click to expand...

To be fair, it's not AT&T that's the problem. It's Asurion, a third-party insurance provider that handles accounts through AT&T. Blaming AT&T for Asurion's screwups would be the same as if you blamed your employer if you health insurance denied a claim.

Besides, I talked to a member of AT&T's online help, and they were absolutely moritfied that I went through all this. The guy told me that he had heard some bad stories from other customers about Asurion, but nothing like this.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> To be fair, it's not AT&T that's the problem. It's Asurion, a third-party insurance provider that handles accounts through AT&T. Blaming AT&T for Asurion's screwups would be the same as if you blamed your employer if you health insurance denied a claim.
> 
> Besides, I talked to a member of AT&T's online help, and they were absolutely moritfied that I went through all this. The guy told me that he had heard some bad stories from other customers about Asurion, but nothing like this.


I agree it is not completely AT&T. But at one time AT&T handled the insurance in-house.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> To be fair, it's not AT&T that's the problem. It's Asurion, a third-party insurance provider that handles accounts through AT&T. Blaming AT&T for Asurion's screwups would be the same as if you blamed your employer if you health insurance denied a claim.
> 
> Besides, I talked to a member of AT&T's online help, and they were absolutely moritfied that I went through all this. The guy told me that he had heard some bad stories from other customers about Asurion, but nothing like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it is not completely AT&T. But at one time AT&T handled the insurance in-house.
Click to expand...

And when they insured the phones themselves, things were fine. However, given how many cellular customers are out there, AT&T would have to do some massive expansion of personnel just to handle the insurance department, not to mention adding to the call center teams.

Asurion, however, is a dedicated company that handles mobile device insurance for multiple carriers, not just AT&T, and I bet they have direct policies as well (i.e. - not through a carrier). They provide the infrastructure and AT&T collects and distributes the premiums as a lump sum to Asurion.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

While I can see that you obviously have had a terrible experience with Asurion I can say that the only time I've ever had to file a claim with them they replaced my phone for me overnight with no hassle whatsoever. It was very easy and they were very courteous. My only point is that every company will have dissatisfied customers and bad employees but that does not necessarily mean they are a crap company and that ALL experiences will be bad with them. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Asurion just due to my own experience...


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> While I can see that you obviously have had a terrible experience with Asurion I can say that the only time I've ever had to file a claim with them they replaced my phone for me overnight with no hassle whatsoever. It was very easy and they were very courteous. My only point is that every company will have dissatisfied customers and bad employees but that does not necessarily mean they are a crap company and that ALL experiences will be bad with them. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Asurion just due to my own experience...


You are, quite literally, the first person I've talked to that had anything positive to say about them. Everyone else I've spoken with, whether they have AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile, or Verizon, has had a bad experience with them.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow, well as I said I've only had one claim and it went as smooth as can be. Just my experience...


----------



## rgrwng

is that cortana/siri update coming around ? some older articles i skimmed through points to a release date last month. i have a nokia 920, and have received some updates, but only to my nokia camera software. i am guessing this is a larger update?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> is that cortana/siri update coming around ? some older articles i skimmed through points to a release date last month. i have a nokia 920, and have received some updates, but only to my nokia camera software. i am guessing this is a larger update?


Cortana will be available with the Windows Phone 8.1 update, which will be officially released I believe in late July. When it comes to your carrier and location is anyone's guess.

However, you can sign up as a developer and get the update faster.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Still don't understand why WP8 hasn't caught on better than it has? The OS itself is very polished and is, I think, the most aesthetically pleasing of the big three. I love the smooth animations and the design of the menus (with the titles running off the screen). Just seems like the MS brand has been tarnished as "uncool" and that is what I believe is holding back all of their products which are technically xery good if you forget about them being made by MS for a minute...


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Short answer?

WP8 is very utilitarian in nature.

Androis and iOS are very flashy.

The consumer market tends to gravitate toward the cool factor.

Plus, Android and iOS have been on the market in an agressive manner for much longer than WP8.


----------



## ronnin426850

Also, WP8 didn't pick up because of how disappointed people were with WP7.5


----------



## Licht

We have priests of the cult of iOS all around. We have priests (more like lunatics) of the cult of Android crawling out of every crack in the wall. We have no priests of Windows Phone. This is the core of the issue.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> We have priests of the cult of iOS all around. We have priests (more like lunatics) of the cult of Android crawling out of every crack in the wall. We have no priests of Windows Phone. This is the core of the issue.


May the heavens allow this to continue.

If we start getting rabid cultish priests of Windows Phone, they will start evangelizing and getting more and more people to get on board the WP train.

When that happens, I fear that we will experience a huge surge of demands for style and flash, followed quickly by the death of utilitarianism.

This cannot happen. Windows Phone cannot be allowed to become another Android/iOS knockoff.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> May the heavens allow this to continue.
> 
> If we start getting rabid cultish priests of Windows Phone, they will start evangelizing and getting more and more people to get on board the WP train.
> 
> When that happens, I fear that we will experience a huge surge of demands for style and flash, followed quickly by the death of utilitarianism.
> 
> This cannot happen. Windows Phone cannot be allowed to become another Android/iOS knockoff.


Hush my child. You know not the consequences of holding those you love too close. For those who followed the Commune of Blackberry did the same...


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> May the heavens allow this to continue.
> 
> If we start getting rabid cultish priests of Windows Phone, they will start evangelizing and getting more and more people to get on board the WP train.
> 
> When that happens, I fear that we will experience a huge surge of demands for style and flash, followed quickly by the death of utilitarianism.
> 
> This cannot happen. Windows Phone cannot be allowed to become another Android/iOS knockoff.
> 
> 
> 
> Hush my child. You know not the consequences of holding those you love too close. For followers of the Commune of Blackberry did the same...
Click to expand...

Yes, but Blackberry was flawed from the start, and their gods did nothing to change this.

The Microsoft Overmind has been ensuring that things are fixed and fixed properly, listening to our cries for a better system and taking them to heart.

Indeed, I've no issue with spreading the word of WP to the world, but we must be cautious to not allow it to spread to far, too quickly, for that is the path of the Console, and we know how well that worked.

(Is it bad that I imagined you as a priest when you said "hush my child"? I so wanted to say "I NEED AN ADULT!!!")


----------



## newbrevolution




----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> May the heavens allow this to continue.
> 
> If we start getting rabid cultish priests of Windows Phone, they will start evangelizing and getting more and more people to get on board the WP train.
> 
> When that happens, I fear that we will experience a huge surge of demands for style and flash, followed quickly by the death of utilitarianism.
> 
> This cannot happen. Windows Phone cannot be allowed to become another Android/iOS knockoff.


I find that the easiest way to get people interested in WP is just to show them the phone in conversation and show them what it can do. Most people I know have never seen a WP8 based phone and are curious if I pull it out and they see that it looks nothing like other smartphones. With WP 8.1 on there, giving it feature parity with the "big two," it's easy to get someone to take an interest in something that doesn't look like everything else, especially something that doesn't look like other stuff and is made with Nokia hardware.

I don't think you'll see Microsoft go for the "style and flash" market. WP is a closed system, and that model works for Apple and iOS. Smartphones are becoming just another part of daily life for most people, and we're going to get to a point where conspicuous consumption gives way to what actually does the job. One of my best friends uses an iPhone, but she uses it because it just works, not because she's trying to impress people. Another is using a Lumia 520, also because it just works and I got her interested in WP. The only smartphones that I've had friends have trouble with have been Androids.

I think we're already getting there. Samsung gets bashed incessantly for using the same old "boring" design on their Galaxy S phones. But they miss the bigger picture--those phones are reliable, well supported by Samsung, and unlike a lot of Androids, they don't lag because they have adequate hardware. In other words, they just work.


----------



## Sonikku13

My reasoning for going with Windows Phone was this. I owned, at the time, two Windows 8.1 desktop PCs and one Windows 8.1 laptop PC, and have access to one of my family's Windows 8.1 laptop PCs and one of my family's Windows 8.1 desktop PCs. I also owned a Microsoft Surface RT, first generation. So I wanted something that would basically complete my device lineup. In came the Nokia Lumia 520 as my first Windows Phone, costing me $45 in Bitcoin, or 0.075 BTC. Turns out, I loved the 520. The OS was surprisingly simple to use, comparable to my experience with Windows 8.1. I got it within five minutes. The phone fit in my hand fairly well, my hand could reach the entire screen without stretching. The only cons I could think of were these, 512 MB of RAM meant I couldn't run FIFA 14 on the 520, I couldn't put apps on the SD card until updating to Windows Phone 8.1, and it was hard to read the display in sunlight.

Over four and a half months of time, the upgrade itch hit hard. I saw that the Nokia Lumia 635 would be $189 MSRP, with a quad core processor. That phone became the focus of my attention, the Nokia Lumia Icon was the other phone, but buying the Icon would mean I would not have any chance of getting a Radeon R9 390X at launch. I also thought the 635 was a wee bit too close to the Moto G price-wise, even though I was never going Android. So I waited patiently, and on July 3rd, the Microsoft Store dropped a bombshell on me. They would charge $130 before tax for a 635. Unable to control my upgrade itch, I preordered the 635 for $140 after tax from the Microsoft Store.

Now it's a waiting game until the 635 gets delivered. I have high hopes for the 635, since it has a faster processor than the 520, and should be easier to read in sunlight due to the ClearBlack polarizer. I plan to give my 520 to either my mom or my brother once I get my 635.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> The OS was surprisingly simple to use, comparable to my experience with Windows 8.1. I got it within five minutes.


That's the difference between using Metro/ModernUI on a device it was meant to be used on, as opposed to one where it doesn't belong.
Quote:


> I plan to give my 520 to either my mom or my brother once I get my 635.


That's how I handled it. I got an off-contract 820 (I decided I had to have the Glance screen), installed a 64GB memory card, and passed the 520 on to a friend to replace her Android.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Sonikku13, let us know when you get your phone and your first impressions!


----------



## newbrevolution

I have many custom ringtones and would like to reset my phone in hopes of fixing this odd power issue. Does anyone know how to save those custom ringtones? I have plugged it in and checked the folder structure but they are not there.

Edit: I should also add that I installed these ringtones via an app called "Free Ringtones"


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I have many custom ringtones and would like to reset my phone in hopes of fixing this odd power issue. Does anyone know how to save those custom ringtones? I have plugged it in and checked the folder structure but they are not there.
> 
> Edit: I should also add that I installed these ringtones via an app called "Free Ringtones"


They might be there, but under a filetype that is currently hidden from view.

Enable Windows to show all hidden files and folders and look again.

I could be wrong, though.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Hey, does anyone know when the 8.1 Update will roll out for the Lumia 1520?


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> They might be there, but under a filetype that is currently hidden from view.
> 
> Enable Windows to show all hidden files and folders and look again.
> 
> I could be wrong, though.


I did not think about that; I have checked though and I already have everything un-hidden. I think I should just start writing them all down so I know what I had


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Hey, does anyone know when the 8.1 Update will roll out for the Lumia 1520?


Another one? I just got one like last week or the week before.

My OS version is: 8.10.12397.895


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Hey, does anyone know when the 8.1 Update will roll out for the Lumia 1520?
> 
> 
> 
> Another one? I just got one like last week or the week before.
> 
> My OS version is: 8.10.12397.895
Click to expand...

No, I'm still on 8.0...

Just checked for updates. None available.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> No, I'm still on 8.0...
> 
> Just checked for updates. None available.


Same here on HTC 8X


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> No, I'm still on 8.0...
> 
> Just checked for updates. None available.


You didn't get in on the dev preview for 8.1 then. Wow I didn't realize it's that time already for the full version of 8.1! Sweet!


----------



## featherlouis199

Black Nokia Lumia 1020 running Windows Phone 8.1 Developer Preview! Loving It!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> No, I'm still on 8.0...
> 
> Just checked for updates. None available.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get in on the dev preview for 8.1 then. Wow I didn't realize it's that time already for the full version of 8.1! Sweet!
Click to expand...

No, no I did not. I am not a developer, and I don't like running untested software. I leave it to you guys to figure out the problems, while I unabashedly ride your coattails...


----------



## Licht

These guys are going to have a nice time when 8.1 launches. I mean if you like 8.0, you're going to be blown away.


----------



## kzone75

Updating my 520 to Cyan now.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Updating my 520 to Cyan now.


*grumbles*

Still waiting here in the U.S...

I want Cortana on my 1520 NOW!!!

(and no, I'm not doing Dev just to get it a few weeks early).


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Updating my 520 to Cyan now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *grumbles*
> 
> Still waiting here in the U.S...
> 
> I want Cortana on my 1520 NOW!!!
> 
> (and no, I'm not doing Dev just to get it a few weeks early).
Click to expand...

A little googling around tells me it's not Cyan. It's just Dev update 8.10.12400.899.







Takes a long time to install though..


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Updating my 520 to Cyan now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *grumbles*
> 
> Still waiting here in the U.S...
> 
> I want Cortana on my 1520 NOW!!!
> 
> (and no, I'm not doing Dev just to get it a few weeks early).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little googling around tells me it's not Cyan. It's just Dev update 8.10.12400.899.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a long time to install though..
Click to expand...

Keep yourself up to date...


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Keep yourself up to date...


I wasn't expecting any other update but Cyan.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Keep yourself up to date...
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't expecting any other update but Cyan.
Click to expand...

Yes, but now you'll be able to see when it's available for your device. No need to unnecessarily download anything.


----------



## kkit0410

From Hong Kong. Updated to 8.1 with 625
Battery drain problems... seem it existed in 8.1 preview.
100% battery > Sleep for 6 hrs > 35% ._.
I don't even have Cortana...

The phone is much faster and smoother than 8.0 and no more apps crash atm.
At 8.0, whole phone is freeze and some app may CTD sometime, had to restart the phone.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> No, no I did not. I am not a developer, and I don't like running untested software. I leave it to you guys to figure out the problems, while I unabashedly ride your coattails...


Nothing to worry about, actually. If anything, the 8.1 dev preview is more stable than the official 8.0 was.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> No, no I did not. I am not a developer, and I don't like running untested software. I leave it to you guys to figure out the problems, while I unabashedly ride your coattails...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to worry about, actually. If anything, the 8.1 dev preview is more stable than the official 8.0 was.
Click to expand...

Ah, but some people have experienced problems with updating to 8.1 via Preview for Developers on Lumia devices.

Not worth the hassle, IMO.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> The OS was surprisingly simple to use, comparable to my experience with Windows 8.1. I got it within five minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the difference between using Metro/ModernUI on a device it was meant to be used on, as opposed to one where it doesn't belong.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to give my 520 to either my mom or my brother once I get my 635.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's how I handled it. I got an off-contract 820 (I decided I had to have the Glance screen), installed a 64GB memory card, and passed the 520 on to a friend to replace her Android.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Sonikku13, let us know when you get your phone and your first impressions!


Got my Lumia 635 last Friday, first impressions. The phone seems marginally faster, but still held back by 512 MB of RAM. But I knew that going in, and at $140 no contract, I'm not gonna dock it for that. The display seems readable under sunlight using medium brightness. Not the best, but still better than the 520, where it was impossible to see anything in sunlight under medium brightness.

I do use the camera for making videos, which I had planned to do when I got this phone. The videos seem to be of good enough quality. I can make out people in the videos, though the finer details aren't the greatest. But, that's to be expected with a 5 MP camera. I won't link the videos because... this isn't 4chan. I will say the videos are under my YouTube channel.

Running BaseMark OS II, I get a overall score of 425, a system score of 598, a memory score of 610, a graphics score of 218, and a web score of 410, after marginal use and without restarting. I'll retest later after a restart.

The Lumia 635 completes my device synergy for the year. Now it's time to get my mom and brother both on the Lumia 521, to see how they like Windows Phone.


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

I've got the Windows Phone 8x by HTC. It's the blue model, and I've had for a year and a half and will upgrade to (hopefully) the Lumia "Mclaren" in December. This has probably been one of the best phones I've had and/or messed with. Still holds a day's worth of use in it's battery, still responsive, and has just been a great phone!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Just got a software update notification for my Lumia 1520. Could it be?

Installing now. Here's to hoping...


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Just got a software update notification for my Lumia 1520. Could it be?
> 
> Installing now. Here's to hoping...


Fingers crossed!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Just got a software update notification for my Lumia 1520. Could it be?
> 
> Installing now. Here's to hoping...
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed!
Click to expand...











*IT'S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!!*










*INSTALLING LUMIA CYAN UPDATE NOW!!!!!!*


----------



## wh0kn0ws

What provider do you have? I'm on at&t and I checked and I don't not have an update for my 920.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> What provider do you have? I'm on at&t and I checked and I don't not have an update for my 920.


Same provider.

Different phone.

I guess being the newest phone, the 1520 is the easiest to update.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeadbyFaith21*
> 
> I've got the Windows Phone 8x by HTC. It's the blue model, and I've had for a year and a half and will upgrade to (hopefully) the Lumia "Mclaren" in December. This has probably been one of the best phones I've had and/or messed with. Still holds a day's worth of use in it's battery, still responsive, and has just been a great phone!


If you're waiting for McLaren you might wait quite a long time http://www.wpcentral.com/microsoft-kills-3d-touch-windows-phone-codenamed-mclaren








That being said, I'd say it's fair to assume there'll be another high end phone.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

First impressions of Cyan...

The overall GUI has been tidied up some. The text is a bit smaller and the top indicators (service, time, wifi, etc) have also shrank and are not taking up as much real estate. I like this change.

Ahem... NO MORE MONOLITHIC SOUND!!! The volume for the ringer and notifications is now separate from media. 'Bout damned time.

You can now swipe back and forth between web pages (similar to the Back and Forward buttons on a browser. No longer are you limited to just going back.

Cortana is a fun little toy to play with. I have yet to fully explore the features though.

The built-in transparent tiles are a beauty.

More later as I figure more things out...


----------



## Licht

Waiting for my Lumia 925 update. I check daily. Meanwhile my 930 is in the mail from Europe... One way or another, I will have it.


----------



## Vaub

This is so tempting to replace my 920 with a 930...
But it is sooo pricey http://www.omegacell.com/products/nokia-lumia-930-rm-1045

Hoping for high end in Canada soon









Quote:


> First impressions of Cyan...
> 
> The overall GUI has been tidied up some. The text is a bit smaller and the top indicators (service, time, wifi, etc) have also shrank and are not taking up as much real estate. I like this change.
> 
> Ahem... NO MORE MONOLITHIC SOUND!!! The volume for the ringer and notifications is now separate from media. 'Bout damned time.
> 
> You can now swipe back and forth between web pages (similar to the Back and Forward buttons on a browser. No longer are you limited to just going back.
> 
> Cortana is a fun little toy to play with. I have yet to fully explore the features though.
> 
> The built-in transparent tiles are a beauty.
> 
> More later as I figure more things out...


Oh, you didn't have the dev preview? Have fun


----------



## ronnin426850

HTC 8X will get an update, right?!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> http://www.wpcentral.com/htc-confirms-8x-windows-phone-81


Thanks


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> HTC 8X will get an update, right?!


http://www.wpcentral.com/htc-confirms-8x-windows-phone-81


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> HTC 8X will get an update, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


This ain't Android, boy. We actually get updates.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> HTC 8X will get an update, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ain't Android, boy. We actually get updates.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rickles

got the dev version of the moto x to play around with, not sure which (Lumia 920) I will end up sticking with.


----------



## scottb75

Well, I just traded in my iPhone 5S for a Lumia Icon and I am very happy with the switch so far.


----------



## Sonikku13

Gonna return my Lumia 635 and pick up either a Lumia Icon, Lumia 1020, or Lumia 1520. I just feel the Lumia 635, though a great value, didn't offer enough to justify keeping it for me. I'll get by on my Lumia 520 for now.


----------



## featherlouis199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Gonna return my Lumia 635 and pick up either a Lumia Icon, Lumia 1020, or Lumia 1520. I just feel the Lumia 635, though a great value, didn't offer enough to justify keeping it for me. I'll get by on my Lumia 520 for now.


I'd stay away from the Lumia 1020, it's supposed to hit EOS this year.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *featherlouis199*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Gonna return my Lumia 635 and pick up either a Lumia Icon, Lumia 1020, or Lumia 1520. I just feel the Lumia 635, though a great value, didn't offer enough to justify keeping it for me. I'll get by on my Lumia 520 for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd stay away from the Lumia 1020, it's supposed to hit EOS this year.
Click to expand...

The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced I want a Lumia 1020, because I want to make videos with my smartphone. The Lumia 1020 should be enough to play FIFA 14 too. I'll see if I can hold off until it hits EoL though. Might have to, my funds might not be enough atm, depending on how much my AMD shares sell for.


----------



## featherlouis199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced I want a Lumia 1020. I'll see if I can hold off until it hits EoL though. Might have to, my funds might not be enough atm, depending on how much my AMD shares sell for.


I've got the Lumia 1020 and I absolutely love it! Especially with the 8.1 Preview for Developers loaded on there. However I just feel that Microsoft dropping one of the flagship lumia's not long after it came out (in the grand scheme of things) tells me that there's a successor on the way! I could be wrong!


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *featherlouis199*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced I want a Lumia 1020. I'll see if I can hold off until it hits EoL though. Might have to, my funds might not be enough atm, depending on how much my AMD shares sell for.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the Lumia 1020 and I absolutely love it! Especially with the 8.1 Preview for Developers loaded on there. However I just feel that Microsoft dropping one of the flagship lumia's not long after it came out (in the grand scheme of things) tells me that there's a successor on the way! I could be wrong!
Click to expand...

To be honest, I think it's easier to brag about 41 MP camera than 2.2 GHz quad core Snapdragon 800. Which is making me lean towards Lumia 1020. I was happy with the performance of the Lumia 635, but I knew RAM was holding me back, not CPU nor GPU. Plus, a 30 day return policy from the Microsoft Store means if I decide I want a Lumia 1520 instead, I can return the Lumia 1020. Albeit it's a little convoluted how I can't just go to a Microsoft Store and return it there.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> To be honest, I think it's easier to brag about 41 MP camera than 2.2 GHz quad core Snapdragon 800. Which is making me lean towards Lumia 1020. I was happy with the performance of the Lumia 635, but I knew RAM was holding me back, not CPU nor GPU. Plus, a 30 day return policy from the Microsoft Store means if I decide I want a Lumia 1520 instead, I can return the Lumia 1020. Albeit it's a little convoluted how I can't just go to a Microsoft Store and return it there.


User a Lumia Icon and compared to my Lumia 925. Would recommend waiting for 8.1 gen phones. Also 8.0 gen phones lack major chipset features like multicast which is needed for Miracast (like Chromecast but it's not proprietary and cheaper), quick charge, USB host support (plug devices into your phone instead of the other way around), and more.

Someone with an 8.1 gen phone (pretty much just the Lumia 930) should totally try this http://www.amazon.com/Measy-Latest-Miracast-Dongle-Chromecast/dp/B00FS9NWWQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406680250&sr=8-1&keywords=miracast and let me know if it sucks.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> To be honest, I think it's easier to brag about 41 MP camera than 2.2 GHz quad core Snapdragon 800. Which is making me lean towards Lumia 1020. I was happy with the performance of the Lumia 635, but I knew RAM was holding me back, not CPU nor GPU. Plus, a 30 day return policy from the Microsoft Store means if I decide I want a Lumia 1520 instead, I can return the Lumia 1020. Albeit it's a little convoluted how I can't just go to a Microsoft Store and return it there.
> 
> 
> 
> User a Lumia Icon and compared to my Lumia 925. Would recommend waiting for 8.1 gen phones. Also 8.0 gen phones lack major chipset features like multicast which is needed for Miracast (like Chromecast but it's not proprietary and cheaper), quick charge, USB host support (plug devices into your phone instead of the other way around), and more.
> 
> Someone with an 8.1 gen phone (pretty much just the Lumia 930) should totally try this http://www.amazon.com/Measy-Latest-Miracast-Dongle-Chromecast/dp/B00FS9NWWQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406680250&sr=8-1&keywords=miracast and let me know if it sucks.
Click to expand...

Come on dude! TOFTT!!!


----------



## Jodiuh

635 owner here!

I have no idea what I'm doing as I've had Androids for so long.

I do love the OS though. It's very cohesive. Thanks for the thread!!!

http://www.nokia.com/us-en/phones/phone/lumia635/?dcmpid=bmc-src-bing.Brand


----------



## newbrevolution

Ok downgraded and upgraded on Cyan now. A few new things over the 8.1 dp. My backup did not work so I had to rebuild from scratch. That was a big disappointment.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Ok downgraded and upgraded on Cyan now. A few new things over the 8.1 dp. My backup did not work so I had to rebuild from scratch. That was a big disappointment.


That's odd. Mine upgraded and migrated with zero issues...


----------



## newbrevolution

I was on 8.1 dp and those people had to downgrade to upgrade because the dp was not receiving the update notification.


----------



## Jodiuh

What are some good apps?

Podcasts, RSS, etc?


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> What are some good apps?
> 
> Podcasts, RSS, etc?


I am currently trying out Podcast Critter. But as for some podcast info check out this review site, very detailed.


----------



## Licht

For 1520 users who want Cyan but have the Dev Preview installed: The update is disabled for you because of an issue with Bitlocker. They're working on a fix. Downgraded my wife's 1520 and then updated her to Cyan last night. Takes forever but that bypasses the issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> What are some good apps?
> 
> Podcasts, RSS, etc?


For RSS? Metro Reader. Terrific live tile.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Should you still be rocking the Windows Phone 8.1 Developer Preview and are looking to downgrade the operating system to get the full public release and Lumia Cyan, you won't have to carry out this task if you're able to hold on for another week.


http://www.wpcentral.com/windows-phone-81-preview-users-dont-need-downgrade-their-os-will-get-final-release-next-week?utm_source=wpc&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## TheMadProfessor

To all who suggested that I get the Dev version just to get 8.1 early, I say HA!!!

This is why I don't do beta testing.


----------



## kzone75

ok So they replaced the link I posted.. That's odd..


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> To all who suggested that I get the Dev version just to get 8.1 early, I say HA!!!
> 
> This is why I don't do beta testing.


You are playing it too safe for a MadProfessor


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> To all who suggested that I get the Dev version just to get 8.1 early, I say HA!!!
> 
> This is why I don't do beta testing.
> 
> 
> 
> You are playing it too safe for a MadProfessor
Click to expand...

If it was modding my computer, that's one thing.

However, my phone? I ain't screwing with that. Even a Mad Professor needs to order pizza now and again...


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> For RSS? Metro Reader. Terrific live tile.


Is Metro Reader by Yort?


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Is Metro Reader by Yort?


Yes


----------



## Jodiuh

THank you. I'm using Cholly?


----------



## sherlock

Think you guys might be interested in this:

This is HTC's One M8 running Windows Phone
Quote:


> The HTC One M8 running Windows Phone is real, and you need only follow a Verizon URL to prove it. HTC hasn't yet announced the rumored device, but a photo sitting right on Verizon's servers seems to confirm that the phone is indeed coming - and likely soon. *WP Central's original report says the "One (M8) for Windows" will be available from Verizon on August 21st*


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Think you guys might be interested in this:
> 
> This is HTC's One M8 running Windows Phone


Good to see third parties getting interested again. Though HTC's interest is more like desperation.


----------



## mohit9206

Guys what do you feel about where MS is going with Windows Phone? I own a Lumia and while its got great hardware,the lack of some apps like emulators,poor web browsing experience,some other annoying stuff irks me.
Also if you noticed WP market share actually went down this quarter.WP still has less than 5% total market share and its been 4 years now.It seems MS is not putting enough efforts into WP and bringing out lackluster devices like Lumia 530/630 and no marketing and promotion either.There are better android phones available for cheaper price than most Lumias and one of the pros that WP had regarding great bang for the buck,its slowly diminishing.Chalk this up as MS's another failed attempt at mobile OS.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Guys what do you feel about where MS is going with Windows Phone? I own a Lumia and while its got great hardware,the lack of some apps like emulators,poor web browsing experience,some other annoying stuff irks me.
> Also if you noticed WP market share actually went down this quarter.WP still has less than 5% total market share and its been 4 years now.It seems MS is not putting enough efforts into WP and bringing out lackluster devices like Lumia 530/630 and no marketing and promotion either.There are better android phones available for cheaper price than most Lumias and one of the pros that WP had regarding great bang for the buck,its slowly diminishing.Chalk this up as MS's another failed attempt at mobile OS.


From what I've seen, the price of these devices varies Wildly with country, so in some countries the price/performance ratio has been steadily improving. And Microsoft is delivering good quality mid-range products, which is what they need to be doing right now to generate popularity and liking to their brand.


----------



## connectwise

http://www.nokiainnovation.com/2014/08/02/stephen-alvarez-takes-the-lumia-930-up-everest/










As much as I want to get one of these phones, their lack of battery life really breaks the deal. 1020 is rated for 13+ hours and 930 only lasts around 11+ hours. Hopefully the new M8 One W8 version gives us better results, but then again, why would we get HTC when some of the biggest selling points aobut W8 phone is Nokia apps and camera?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> http://www.nokiainnovation.com/2014/08/02/stephen-alvarez-takes-the-lumia-930-up-everest/
> 
> As much as I want to get one of these phones, their lack of battery life really breaks the deal. 1020 is rated for 13+ hours and 930 only lasts around 11+ hours. Hopefully the new M8 One W8 version gives us better results, but then again, why would we get HTC when some of the biggest selling points aobut W8 phone is Nokia apps and camera?


HTC have their advantages


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> http://www.nokiainnovation.com/2014/08/02/stephen-alvarez-takes-the-lumia-930-up-everest/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I want to get one of these phones, their lack of battery life really breaks the deal. 1020 is rated for 13+ hours and 930 only lasts around 11+ hours. Hopefully the new M8 One W8 version gives us better results, but then again, why would we get HTC when some of the biggest selling points aobut W8 phone is Nokia apps and camera?


Turn off Glance and those numbers will shoot up. It's enabled by default for wow factor.


----------



## featherlouis199

Just out of interest, has anyone running the WP8.1 Developer Preview updated their device to WP8.1 GDR1 yet?


----------



## Vispor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *featherlouis199*
> 
> Just out of interest, has anyone running the WP8.1 Developer Preview updated their device to WP8.1 GDR1 yet?


Works great on my wife's Nokia, but I have the HTC 8X. HTC has to release some kind of new device driver for it to work


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vispor*
> 
> Works great on my wife's Nokia, but I have the HTC 8X. HTC has to release some kind of new device driver for it to work


What? Please explain!


----------



## MistaBernie

I just checked.. I took an update last night on my Lumia 1520, but I think it's the real 8.1 -- 8.10.14147.180


----------



## Licht

*Thread commander, update me to a Lumia 930.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *featherlouis199*
> 
> Just out of interest, has anyone running the WP8.1 Developer Preview updated their device to WP8.1 GDR1 yet?


Installing now. Will let you know how it works.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I just checked.. I took an update last night on my Lumia 1520, but I think it's the real 8.1 -- 8.10.14147.180


It's the real deal. Takes two separate updates to get it done, but yeah.


----------



## featherlouis199

I updated on day of release in the UK and I'm actually really happy with it


----------



## MistaBernie

I feel like 8.1 got some negative press, but from what I'm seeing, I'm loving it. A few people indicated that they felt like the phone was slower. I don't see that at all; in fact, I kind of feel like transitions between screens, etc, is actually more fluid than previously.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I feel like 8.1 got some negative press, but from what I'm seeing, I'm loving it. A few people indicated that they felt like the phone was slower. I don't see that at all; in fact, I kind of feel like transitions between screens, etc, is actually more fluid than previously.


I chalk that up to the learning curve. WP 8.1 is slightly different in how things are laid out, so I think that it has more to do with looking for something in one place and it being elsewhere, the chief culprit being the refresh on the browser. Another culprit is the "swipe back and forth between web pages" feature.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Turn off Glance and those numbers will shoot up. It's enabled by default for wow factor.


But with Cortana I doubt batt life will get better. And when we compare this to other phones Nokia phones still lag behind in batt life.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Turn off Glance and those numbers will shoot up. It's enabled by default for wow factor.
> 
> 
> 
> But with Cortana I doubt batt life will get better. And when we compare this to other phones Nokia phones still lag behind in batt life.
Click to expand...

Cortana hasn't really affected my battery life all that much...


----------



## connectwise

But it has affected it. I'm sure they'll get better and better with each implementation but the last feel instalments of Nokias have not make it viable for me to go back to WP.


----------



## featherlouis199

There's options to stop Cortana from running in the background. I haven't really noticed my battery life being affected all that much. My Lumia's batt life is still a massive improvement on the batt life of my old Samedung Galaxy S2. My Lumia went 3 days on a single charge at Download Festival this year which was good enough for me!


----------



## Jodiuh

I am really digging the 635 as a basic phone to get me acclimated to the Windows OS. 512 MB ram hurts, so I try to keep things to a minimum.

There's a couple apps I've installed and really like.

1. Study the word is a very basic offline bible that works like a book. 
2. Here Transit works very well for bus scheduling.

Even the camera takes descent shots if done in a bright room or outside.

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I am really digging the 635 as a basic phone to get me acclimated to the Windows OS. 512 MB ram hurts, so I try to keep things to a minimum.
> 
> There's a couple apps I've installed and really like.
> 
> 1. Study the word is a very basic offline bible that works like a book.
> 2. Here Transit works very well for bus scheduling.
> 
> Even the camera takes descent shots if done in a bright room or outside.
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys.


Anyone looking at the 635 consider the 730 for it's 1GB of RAM. http://www.dailytech.com/Microsoft+Preps+Lumia+730+SelfiePhone+Debian+Red+Firmware/article36366.htm


----------



## connectwise

Tom Warren's phone looks fantastic:


----------



## MistaBernie

I feel like my battery life has tanked over the last couple of days out of nowhere. I hard-booted my phone today to see if the trend would continue. Normally I have about half a battery left at the end of the day, maybe more. Yesterday, I was down under 20% with normal use, and this morning I'm down 4% over an hour of standby (which makes it look like standby is about 25 hours, which seems abysmal).

I turned off Cortana in the background when Battery Sense was on, in case it gets to that point, but I'm a little disappointed that this seems to have happened out of the blue.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I feel like my battery life has tanked over the last couple of days out of nowhere. I hard-booted my phone today to see if the trend would continue. Normally I have about half a battery left at the end of the day, maybe more. Yesterday, I was down under 20% with normal use, and this morning I'm down 4% over an hour of standby (which makes it look like standby is about 25 hours, which seems abysmal).
> 
> I turned off Cortana in the background when Battery Sense was on, in case it gets to that point, but I'm a little disappointed that this seems to have happened out of the blue.


I know this sounds like not good times, but why not fully reset and do not allow anything to be backed up or restored?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Tom Warren's phone looks fantastic:


Yes it does.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I am really digging the 635 as a basic phone to get me acclimated to the Windows OS. 512 MB ram hurts, so I try to keep things to a minimum.
> 
> There's a couple apps I've installed and really like.
> 
> 1. Study the word is a very basic offline bible that works like a book.
> 2. Here Transit works very well for bus scheduling.
> 
> Even the camera takes descent shots if done in a bright room or outside.
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone looking at the 635 consider the 730 for it's 1GB of RAM. http://www.dailytech.com/Microsoft+Preps+Lumia+730+SelfiePhone+Debian+Red+Firmware/article36366.htm
Click to expand...

The biggest flaw of the 635 is the lack of RAM. You can't open up a bunch of programs and expect it to be happy. You have to be very, very careful.

I'm hoping for a new Windows phone on Tmo soon or I'll end up w/ the Note 4 or iphone 6.


----------



## jsc1973

It's been my experience on phones that batteries go in the dumper all of a sudden. They'll work fine for months, little or degradation, and then out of the blue, you're down 25-30 percent over what you used to be. I've used Nokia phones for several years now, on Symbian and now WP, and always the same pattern. The reason I finally moved away from my E7 was that it has a sealed battery and it's a PITA to get at, and I decided to just move away from the dead platform at that point. You had to keep it near a charger or risk it running out before the end of a day.

If the Glance screen is draining battery life, just put it into peek mode, and it will stay off unless you wave your hand over the front-facing camera. Just as useful for me as having it run all of the time, and I find the feature very valuable. Even Symbian had something like that in the last year I was using that OS.


----------



## jetpuck73

Just got myself a Lumia 925 through At&t, great phone so far.


----------



## ronnin426850

Oh COME ON, when is the 8.1 coming to my HTC 8X?!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Oh COME ON, when is the 8.1 coming to my HTC 8X?!


It's on hold for now.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Oh COME ON, when is the 8.1 coming to my HTC 8X?!


I would just install the Dev Preview if I were you.


----------



## glussier

Last January 2014, I got my first windows phone. It was a Nokia Lumia 625. 3 months later, I wanted a Phablet phone, so I got the Nokia Lumia 1320. I'm happy with windows 8.1, so I'll stick with windows, and probably never go back to Android. I'm waiting for the next Nokia flagship larger than 5.5".

*Nokia Lumia 625 Black*

*Nokia Lumia 1320 Black*


----------



## Licht

I am also waiting to see the 1530. They probably won't release it until a new major Qualcomm chip comes out. I'm not in the market for it but it's super interesting what happens in phones with all that space to put hardware.


----------



## glussier

One thing I would like Microsoft to add to win phone 8.1 is usb host support.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> One thing I would like Microsoft to add to win phone 8.1 is usb host support.


8.1.0 added USB host support for compatible devices. You will need an 8.1 generation device in order to get supportive hardware as well. So x3x devices only.


----------



## connectwise




----------



## Jodiuh

It is SO much faster than my Lumia 635. I like how the bottom bar is hidden and you have to swipe it up.

I don't like that it's on Verizon.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> It is SO much faster than my Lumia 635. I like how the bottom bar is hidden and you have to swipe it up.
> 
> I don't like that it's on Verizon.


There's good word that an ATT version is coming.

Meanwhile I recommend you check out the Lumia 930.


----------



## Nitrogannex

I actually plan on getting an M8. my Lumia 928 is well....Wonky atm, I think the speakers are going bad.

Considering I pre-ordered my 928, I think it has actually held up fairly well

Also, OP is being updated Done

Whoohoo post 1000


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Also, OP is being updated Done


Not quite.

Please remove me from the Lumia 920 list. I have since upgraded and gave the 920 to a friend.


----------



## momonz

LinusTechTips review of HTC One M8...




... which is actually more of a windows phone review. Although I agree with the some app quality issues and few selections but I don't agree with his conclusion that windows phone are not for enthusiasts.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> windows phone are not for enthusiasts.


Why? I thought that was obvious from the get go


----------



## jsc1973

If by "enthusiasts," you mean people who like to tinker with their smartphone hardware, this is true. It does everything else well, however, and is improving all the time.

Tinkerers and modders should stick to Android. As a working professional who needs a fully-connected communication device more than a media consumption device or a platform for hacking, I'd rather use Windows Phone.

I was using the Lumia 820 as a voice recorder on Thursday, and the person (an iPhone user) I was recording expressed astonishment than I could do that with the phone. That just shows part of the problem right there. I could do voice recording on Symbian, let alone WP. But too many people think it's iOS, Android, or nothing.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> If by "enthusiasts," you mean people who like to tinker with their smartphone hardware, this is true. It does everything else well, however, and is improving all the time.
> 
> Tinkerers and modders should stick to Android. As a working professional who needs a fully-connected communication device more than a media consumption device or a platform for hacking, I'd rather use Windows Phone.
> 
> I was using the Lumia 820 as a voice recorder on Thursday, and the person (an iPhone user) I was recording expressed astonishment than I could do that with the phone. That just shows part of the problem right there. I could do voice recording on Symbian, let alone WP. But too many people think it's iOS, Android, or nothing.


I would consider myself to be an enthusiast. But instead of wasting endless hours swapping kernels just to ATTEMPT and FAIL to find something I consider bareable... I'd rather have a phone that works with no effort at all. Then I can focus on my projects. Writing new code and learning useful information that I can apply to both my personal projects and my profession.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I just got done updating my Lumia 920 to windows 8.1 and so far I like everything.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Please remove me from the Lumia 920 list. I have since upgraded and gave the 920 to a friend.


wait, what did you upgrade too again?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Please remove me from the Lumia 920 list. I have since upgraded and gave the 920 to a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> wait, what did you upgrade too again?
Click to expand...

The 1520.

I'm already on that list. I'm just still on the 920 list as well.


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> windows phone are not for enthusiasts.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I thought that was *obvious* from the get go
Click to expand...

Really?

The dev preview is a proof that Windows Phone is for enthusiasts. Some review sites even called it Preview for Enthusiasts as it is not really for developers. The WP SDK is the real preview for developers. You get early update with risk. Something similar when flushing with Android. You can even install apps directly from .xap file (not coming from the store).


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Really?
> 
> The dev preview is a proof that Windows Phone is for enthusiasts. Some review sites even called it Preview for Enthusiasts as it is not really for developers. The WP SDK is the real preview for developers. You get early update with risk. Something similar when flushing with Android. You can even install apps directly from .xap file (not coming from the store).


How do you define 'enthusiasts'?
Because it has always seemed to me that WP is the "get the job done, no funny stuff" kind of OS.


----------



## momonz

For me an enthusiast is someone in between normal users (the masses) and hard-core users (people who really go beyond the spec. Developers are on different level though.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> For me an enthusiast is someone in between normal users (the masses) and hard-core users (people who really go beyond the spec. Developers are on different level though.


Then are there even any "hardcore" phone OSes at all? Because to me this is pretty clear - WP for normal people, Android for wannabes


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Because it has always seemed to me that WP is the "get the job done, no funny stuff" kind of OS.


I enjoy and have *fun* with my Windows phone. As well as get business done; I receive my company email, calendar, meetings/appts, etc. But there is many fun things to do with a WP. Many good games, media streaming of all sorts, photography, and so much more. So I don't know if I would go as far as to say "get the job done, no funny stuff".


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I enjoy and have *fun* with my Windows phone. As well as get business done; I receive my company email, calendar, meetings/appts, etc. But there is many fun things to do with a WP. Many good games, media streaming of all sorts, photography, and so much more. So I don't know if I would go as far as to say "get the job done, no funny stuff".


Of course all that is said is relative, of course there is *some* fun on WP







I'm just trying to express an opinion for which there still isn't a dictionary, I believe







"Fun" is "cool", "cool" is "swag", Android is "swag".
WP is "good". "Good" is great! "For, like, my dad lol rofl halarios! XOXOXOXOXOXOX"

Get my meaning?


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Of course all that is said is relative, of course there is *some* fun on WP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to express an opinion for which there still isn't a dictionary, I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fun" is "cool", "cool" is "swag", Android is "swag".
> WP is "good". "Good" is great! "For, like, my dad lol rofl halarios! XOXOXOXOXOXOX"
> 
> Get my meaning?


I get it and love it! lmao very nice response!


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> The dev preview is a proof that Windows Phone is for enthusiasts. Some review sites even called it Preview for Enthusiasts as it is not really for developers. The WP SDK is the real preview for developers. You get early update with risk. Something similar when flushing with Android. You can even install apps directly from .xap file (not coming from the store).


When the preview came out, I went for it right away, even at the risk of making the phone unstable, because I wanted to get the new features. It also helps that the WP devices I've used are so inexpensive (a $69 Lumia 520, then a $60 secondhand 820) that if I'd bricked one, it wasn't an enormous loss.

Besides, even when it comes to my phone, which is something that's become essential to my work, I'm enough of an enthusiast that when an iOS or Android-toting friend or associate inevitably sees my phone and asks what the heck I'm using (it happens 3-4 times a week without fail), I can enjoy showing them that there's now a viable alternative to the "big two" and their never-ending game of copying each other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Then are there even any "hardcore" phone OSes at all?


Maybe CyanogenMod.


----------



## dBlisse

Do you guys agree with Linus's review of the HTC One M8 for Windows Phone?


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> Do you guys agree with Linus's review of the HTC One M8 for Windows Phone?


I'm a few minutes into it, and I hope Google paid this guy well...either that or he came into the review with a biased viewpoint to begin with.


----------



## dBlisse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> I'm a few minutes into it, and I hope Google paid this guy well...either that or he came into the review with a biased viewpoint to begin with.


Whoops, didn't see it linked above. Definitely don't think he has the right conclusion because "enthusiasts" don't all care about Pebble or every single app, but some valid points against mixed in with wrong ones. I think he's biased from using literally every tech product available and having them always there for him on Android and iOS. Hard to move to a much more limited ecosystem after that.


----------



## ronnin426850

Horrible review with a few good points.


----------



## ronnin426850

"Late October" date for 8.1 on Verizon's 8X.

http://wmpoweruser.com/windows-phone-8-1-update-to-hit-htc-8x-in-late-october/

That raises a few suspicions in me. I live in Europe. We don't have that Verizon / ATT / T-Mobile bull**** here. Will I get the update?? Or do I have to go buy a Nokia?!


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> "Late October" date for 8.1 on Verizon's 8X.
> 
> http://wmpoweruser.com/windows-phone-8-1-update-to-hit-htc-8x-in-late-october/
> 
> That raises a few suspicions in me. I live in Europe. We don't have that Verizon / ATT / T-Mobile bull**** here. Will I get the update?? Or do I have to go buy a Nokia?!


I'd just advise you install the developer preview. The carriers all suck. Lets pretend they don't exist.


----------



## ronnin426850

But AFAIK dev preview doesn't get the latest update, so I have to wait for the actual 8.1, which is fine with me, except I don't know if I will get it at all, or is it just for America! That is the question







I don't really understand what a carrier is, or why it matters. I just bought my phone and am free to use it with any operator, how and why would that affect when I will get 8.1?


----------



## glussier

In your case, the problem is not Microsoft or the carrier, the problem is HTC which has to write drivers for this new wp version.

HTC doesn't have a good reputation as far as keeping the phone up to date, and this, even for their Android phones.


----------



## Sonikku13

I love my yellow Lumia 1020. It takes fantastic video, and amazing pictures. I finally am putting up video on YouTube that isn't from my PC because of it. The hardware, though not the fastest, is fast enough for me. And that's astonishing for me, since I have to have the fastest single AMD GPU/graphics card that only uses one GPU in my system. I no longer am hobbled by 512 MB of RAM in the Lumia 520 and the Lumia 635, which would have been fast enough otherwise.

That being said, I kind of am thinking about buying a refurb "gimped" AT&T Lumia 1520 for $300 (a new 1520.3 is too expensive at just under $500) to replace my Surface RT, if only to benchmark in BaseMark OS II and BaseMark X.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Okay, I'm a little bored with the blandness of the standard tiles, even with a background image.

What I would like to do is two things:

1) Create a transparent lock screen.

2) Figure out how to rid myself of those spaces between tiles.

Basically, I want a seamless background image on my phone.

I know how to do the first one (basically create a transparent .PNG file and email it to myself).

The second one, however, is a bit problematic.

Any clue on this?


----------



## dBlisse

Set the White theme and have a really white background. It's not possible otherwise unless you're kernel hacking.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> Set the White theme and have a really white background. It's not possible otherwise unless you're kernel hacking.


Actually, I went the other way with it: Dark theme with a black background. Now if I could only change the text and icon colors from white...


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> Set the White theme and have a really white background.


True, but you might need a Mugen Power double-capacity battery for what that would do to your battery life.


----------



## momonz

Anyone playing Age of Empire: Castle Siege?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Anyone playing Age of Empire: Castle Siege?


Tried it, didn't catch me though.


----------



## Sonikku13

I'm debating whether to sell a lot of surplus stuff to pick up a 1520.3. I think I can afford it if I wait for the AMD 390X or get a GTX 970.


----------



## dBlisse

If you don't have a pressing need to upgrade I would wait for the 1520 refresh in a year o; not a fan of needless upgrading esp. if you're wondering whether your budget allows it.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Yeah, I'm debating an upgrade now too. My 928 is Dying, the battery doesn't hold a charge longer than 5ish hours anymore, and both speakers are wonky. The problem is my contract runs out in april, So, i'm debating sticking it out till then


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I love my Lumia 1520. Even more, I love a sleek, utilitarian look.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Anyone playing Age of Empire: Castle Siege?


I am and so far liking it. I am having a hard time with the campaigns though.


----------



## ronnin426850

Guys, how long does the battery of your HTC 8X lasts? Mine barely gets me through the day. How can I learn what's draining it so fast? How can I prolong it? I can't use Battery Saver, because I need my emails, facebook and Skype to sync in realtime.


----------



## dlee7283

is there a google voice app that works well for Windows phone users?


----------



## glussier

The only way you can access Google voice from your windows phone is to go to the Google website. There used to be an excellent app Metrotalk, but, Google had the dev, pull thee app from the windows phone store.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, how long does the battery of your HTC 8X lasts? Mine barely gets me through the day. How can I learn what's draining it so fast? How can I prolong it? I can't use Battery Saver, because I need my emails, facebook and Skype to sync in realtime.


1 Day is about what you should be expecting. You can lower your screen brightness, If your are in a weak 4G area, you can limit your phone to 3G connectivity. I would, also, have said push notifications, but you said you need them.


----------



## momonz

Anyone who has an alliance in AoE? I want to join an alliance.


----------



## connectwise

Some tips for photo taking on the 1020:

http://www.nokiainnovation.com/2014/09/29/great-lumia-1020-photo-tip/


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm going to sound like a raging fanboy and make a lot of you get on the defensive...but...not only is Windows 8.1 on the Nokia 635 absolutely and without a doubt the WORST smartphone/os combination I have EVER used, but Windows OS itself is just not up to par w/ regard to the lack of apps or sad, sad store. Having to install a 3rd party app to get *terrible* Bus GPS, lol, I mean directions...that are often wrong and have caused me to miss quite a few rides or another 3rd party to listen to my FLAC files that has ZERO functionality and looks like Windows 3.1 Programs is as hilarious as this sentence. Honestly? I'd rather use the Blackberry Storm than suffer through this.

Maybe it's just the phone as I'm not alone in my disgust over the device (see bottom text). But there really isn't another option for T-Mo at the moment.

Thank awesomeness however they're going to sell me a new S4 @ 1/2 cost. $132 and $3.50 for 24 months.

I will miss Cortana though...she's every bit as awesome as Halo led me to believe.

Cheers,

just another jedi























_
2 / 5
Looks good on paper, poor execution
September 13, 2014
HoboNinja91

From:Missouri, USA
Age:18-24
I am a:Early Adopter
Ease of Use
Battery Life
Features
Call Quality
My first Windows Phone was the HTC 8x. One evening I was watching a thunderstorm from the window with my son and I tried to check my phone. The phone began restarting every 5-7 seconds until it ran out of battery. I took it to my local T-Mobile store, it was a lost cause, so I bought the Lumia 635 because I like the Windows OS very much (even if there aren't as many apps) As you read this review keep in mind I have only had the Nokia Lumia 635 for a little over two weeks.....
I will start with the good. Cortana is kind of fun, voice recognition is some of the best I've used, and it makes calling while driving safer. The camera takes much higher quality pictures than my 8x did. The jump to 4GLTE is nice as well.
Now for the bad stuff.......
Apps crash multiple times a day. I never really noticed apps crashing on my 8x. And IF they load on the 635, sometimes they don't connect (happens with multiple apps on network and wifi) to the app server or they just don't load properly. We will use theChive app as an example since that is one I frequently use. I click on the app to check out the latest DAR and the pictures won't load. I exit and reenter the app, and it crashes. Annoying. Oh, and having to restart your phone 3 or more times a day just to get it to work properly.....yeah, that's pretty fun too.
Text messaging is hit and miss. Sometimes I don't receive texts from my wife until hours later. Literally. She texted me three times while I was on lunch at work and I made it home 5 hours later before the texts were received. At other times I will get the same text 3, 4, 5 times. And sometimes it doesn't send texts out, which worries me because some pertaining to my job are quite important. At the end of the day I have to restart my phone just to check if there were any texts or calls that might not have made it to my phone.
Call quality is hit or miss as well. If it is on Wi-Fi calling, you can pretty much forget about the person on the other line understanding a word. Even on T-Mobile's network the call quality can be pretty shoddy. And then all of a sudden the next call will be crystal clear like you were in the same room as them.
The on-screen back/home/search buttons. Really, Nokia??? Use some of that screen space for buttons that should be placed on that empty black space just below the screen? It's annoying when texting because my, admittedly clumsy, thumbs hit those on-screen buttons frequently.
Lack of decent hardware. There is no flash. No forward facing camera. No camera button. And the aforementioned lack of dedicated touch buttons.
This phone is at a great price point for what they tried to achieve. Nokia just didn't deliver a solid product. I usually find the cons of a phone a few months into ownership, but with the Lumia 635 I was noticing them on Day 1. If you are prone to anger and throwing things, buy a different phone. If you enjoy having your patience tested and you don't NEED a reliable phone, buy this phone.(hide)
Pros: 4g lte, long battery life, easy to use, memory, GPS, useful apps, cortana
Cons: processor, buggy, speakerphone, unreliable, apps crash, wi-fi calling, doesn't always receive texts or calls
helpful(20)unhelpful(14)
Report inappropriate content_


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> but Windows OS itself is just not up to par w/ regard to the lack of apps or sad, sad store.


Sorry, I stopped reading here







If you think the app ecosystem is a defining (or at all) characteristic of the OS, you know nothing about OSes









That being said, the store really is terrible. That didn't stop Linux 20 years ago, and certainly didn't make people think less of it.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> but Windows OS itself is just not up to par w/ regard to the lack of apps or sad, sad store.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I stopped reading here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think the app ecosystem is a defining (or at all) characteristic of the OS, you know nothing about OSes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, the store really is terrible. That didn't stop Linux 20 years ago, and certainly didn't make people think less of it.
Click to expand...

Don't be sorry, you made it pretty far.









I'm NOT a software guy...at all. Don't claim to be...

You should read the rest though, if only for lol's sake.

It should be pretty clear that I'm a little on the frustrated side and overplaying things.

edit: lol @ your sig

Also, IF I KNEW the HTC One M8 Eye would have Windows, be on Tmobile, and NOT be more than $500, I MIGHT bite. That said, I'm not going to pass up a deal like the one I'm getting for the S4.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm going to sound like a raging fanboy and make a lot of you get on the defensive...but...not only is Windows 8.1 on the Nokia 635 absolutely and without a doubt the WORST smartphone/os combination I have EVER used, but Windows OS itself is just not up to par w/ regard to the lack of apps or sad, sad store. Having to install a 3rd party app to get *terrible* Bus GPS, lol, I mean directions...that are often wrong and have caused me to miss quite a few rides or another 3rd party to listen to my FLAC files that has ZERO functionality and looks like Windows 3.1 Programs is as hilarious as this sentence. Honestly? I'd rather use the Blackberry Storm than suffer through this.
> 
> Maybe it's just the phone as I'm not alone in my disgust over the device (see bottom text). But there really isn't another option for T-Mo at the moment.


A lot of that may be the phone. I never have used a 635 so I don't know how "good" or "bad" it might be, but I did use a 520 for several months and never had a problem with it, even after I put the 8.1 dev preview on it. I don't know what you used for directions, but the built-in app works great for me.

Not supporting FLAC is a valid citicism. I use MP3 320 for everything for maximum compatibility, but FLAC has been around long enough and has enough market share that everything should support it natively by now.

If you have to have millions of apps, you use Android. Simple as that.


----------



## glussier

You can play flac files with FLAC player on your windows phone, and the app is free.

As for apps crashing, I never has this problem on both my lumia 625 and 1320.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Hello,

Just saw this thread. I never knew this existed before.

Anyway, I have a yellow Lumia 920 with Windows phone 8.1. I acquired the phone last December.

Just one question: - I used to have my message tone sound longer than 5 seconds. But now once I receive a message, it just plays for about 3 seconds. This happened after the 8.1 update. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## glussier

Have you tried other sound files?


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> Have you tried other sound files?


Yep. I did.

The call ring tone is fine. Only the text message alert tone.


----------



## glussier

That's exactly what I amtalking about, change the Sound file for the text message.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> That's exactly what I amtalking about, change the Sound file for the text message.


Yes, I did change the file. Still the same. Lasts only for 3 seconds.

You mean the music file right? Or do you mean the type of file. I'm using mp3 file.


----------



## glussier

I meant the music file.


----------



## Kuiyra

I own a white 520.

Its a pretty decent phone, no complaints but nothing special also.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> I meant the music file.


Yep. Not only once. All .mp3 music files were used.


----------



## jsc1973

Finally got my Cyan update today, and after it delivered Cyan, it delivered three different updates to WP 8.1. The phone didn't seem to want to play nice this morning. I had to hard reset it three different times to get it to complete the updates, but once it did, it seems like everything is working as it should. I hope it's not this much of a PITA for someone on the regular update channels, who might not know how to do that.


----------



## featherlouis199

Anybody here use Facebook Messenger for Windows Phone?

If so, have any of the users of this app noticed that it sometimes takes a while to load or even force closes at the splash screen? I am using 8.1 Preview for Developers with Lumia Cyan on a Nokia Lumia 1020.

It's really annoying because not only do I talk to family and friends on there but I also use it to chat with my colleagues when collaborating on projects. I can put up with it for now and have submitted a bug report, just wondering if anybody else had noticed this?


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *featherlouis199*
> 
> Anybody here use Facebook Messenger for Windows Phone?
> 
> If so, have any of the users of this app noticed that it sometimes takes a while to load or even force closes at the splash screen? I am using 8.1 Preview for Developers with Lumia Cyan on a Nokia Lumia 1020.
> 
> It's really annoying because not only do I talk to family and friends on there but I also use it to chat with my colleagues when collaborating on projects. I can put up with it for now and have submitted a bug report, just wondering if anybody else had noticed this?


I'm using one on my Lumia 920 also with Windows 8.1. Same issue, kinda reminds me a desktop pc where apps sometimes take a while to load.

At the same time, I have an iphone 5 with Facebook messenger, and just a touch and will open immediately. Added more is a call feature.


----------



## featherlouis199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> I'm using one on my Lumia 920 also with Windows 8.1. Same issue, kinda reminds me a desktop pc where apps sometimes take a while to load.
> 
> At the same time, I have an iphone 5 with Facebook messenger, and just a touch and will open immediately. Added more is a call feature.


It's nice to see I'm not alone then!


----------



## ronnin426850

Just open Fb in your browser, and pin the tab to the home screen. So you won't get notifications, so what? At least you are not enabling Facebook's pathetic greedy attempts at spying and/or spamming you.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *featherlouis199*
> 
> Anybody here use Facebook Messenger for Windows Phone?
> 
> If so, have any of the users of this app noticed that it sometimes takes a while to load or even force closes at the splash screen? I am using 8.1 Preview for Developers with Lumia Cyan on a Nokia Lumia 1020.
> 
> It's really annoying because not only do I talk to family and friends on there but I also use it to chat with my colleagues when collaborating on projects. I can put up with it for now and have submitted a bug report, just wondering if anybody else had noticed this?


Lumia 930 here, no problems.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Add me to the club!








White Lumia 1020 32gb!
Will post picture later!


----------



## kooldude.4141

Now i need some good suggestions for apps and games.


----------



## Kuiyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuiyra*
> 
> I own a white 520.
> 
> Its a pretty decent phone, no complaints but nothing special also.


Can I get added to the list?


----------



## kooldude.4141

Any suggestions for streaming apps for windows phone? (Like Emit in android)


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> Any suggestions for streaming apps for windows phone? (Like Emit in android)


I use Plex to stream from my Laptop, its not so good for music, since there is no shuffle, it also costs, but worth it

Also for games try:
Survivalcraft
Reaper: Tale of a Pale swordsman
Radiant
Radiant Defense


----------



## kooldude.4141

Installed all the games u posted! Thanks!








Any idea how i can improve bass output of my phone? Official eq kinda sucks....i couldnt find any eq on windows store


----------



## Vaub

Anyone who've had an Icon/930 for some time? I'd like to know how the battery life (important)/camera compares to my 920.

EDIT : Sorry, misread the question.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Ok so today i was clicking photos on auto mode, and mostly all the pics in which flash was used were having a yellow tint!
It was abit embarassing as i had been telling my friends how good the cam is of this phone, mostly all the pics had yellow tint to it. I changed the white balance later, and the photos came out much better. What i know is the white balance isnt correct. i tried googling but some users reported this issue while others said it was fixed in the latest update. So is there a problem with my phone or has nokia not fix this yellow tint issue? Also, would like to know how to avoid this issue? Is it possible to use led flash instead of xenon?


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> Ok so today i was clicking photos on auto mode, and mostly all the pics in which flash was used were having a yellow tint!
> It was abit embarassing as i had been telling my friends how good the cam is of this phone, mostly all the pics had yellow tint to it. I changed the white balance later, and the photos came out much better. What i know is the white balance isnt correct. i tried googling but some users reported this issue while others said it was fixed in the latest update. So is there a problem with my phone or has nokia not fix this yellow tint issue? Also, would like to know how to avoid this issue? Is it possible to use led flash instead of xenon?


Not sure what camera app you are using but IMO nokia's camera app is much better than microsofts. Also, sometimes my pictures are really weird looking with like green lighting... a reset fixes it.


----------



## kooldude.4141

This yellow tint happens on almost every camera app i have tried with flash on. So will i have to reset the phone for fixing this or is there any other way to fix it?
Should i claim for another phone since its under warranty?

today again i clicked pics, the yellow tint is too yellow with flash on!
happens mostly in indoor scenes in natural light and artifical too! Have to turn off flash and the pics come out ok!
Also, preview of the pic just clicked looks better than the one thats saved! Strange issue. I guess nokia compresses the pics in a way which causes this loss of detail!


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> A lot of that may be the phone. I never have used a 635 so I don't know how "good" or "bad" it might be, but I did use a 520 for several months and never had a problem with it, even after I put the 8.1 dev preview on it. I don't know what you used for directions, but the built-in app works great for me.
> 
> Not supporting FLAC is a valid citicism. I use MP3 320 for everything for maximum compatibility, but FLAC has been around long enough and has enough market share that everything should support it natively by now.
> 
> If you have to have millions of apps, you use Android. Simple as that.


Flac support is really a non issue for most non-audophiles IMHO. Most devices readily support MP3 and most music archives are MP3 so at least they went with what is tried and tested. I get why people like Flac for lossless but MP3 320 is still fine for like 99 percent of people. However I firmly believe that you have a better chance of getting more rare codecs down the line on Windows Phone than you would with Apple.

Also as someone who does all my power user work on an actual PC there is very little incentive for me to need a 600 dollar phone to carry around when a 100 dollar phone like the 635 which gives me LTE and lets me do 95 percent of what iOS/Android user do. Smartphones to me have not gotten to the point where they can replace an actual PC, just compliment it depending upon the task. That is why Windows Phones are nice as the integration between PC and Phone is straightforward and doesn't require special drivers or software to move my media from my PC to my phone. Granted, Android's do this pretty well but they still need to the drivers even if it is less of a hassell than using iTunes. I am not going to lie and say that Windows phone is perfect by any means. Not having stuff like Facetime or a killerapp will really hurt Windows Phone longterm. Windows Phone is basically a good alternative over using a laggy/buggy low end Android phone. Thats the main thing its got going for it. Even a bigger screen like which is offered with the Lumia 1320 won't sway people away from the S4 or G2.

I dont really think there is a point to try to convert Apple users as they are probably going to stick to what they like just how Android users like their app library and seamless integration with Google. You might get a 3GS or Galaxy S2 convert to Windows Phone but even that is few and far between.
For me personally I just like a phone that it won't be the end of the world if I lose or drop it. Having a Windows Phone lets you fly under the radar and offers PC power users a phone that has all the modern non-gimmicky features for a good pricepoint which in turn also allows them to spend more on PC parts. In the PC world that 500 savings can upgrade your rig quite a bit.

I have used many Windows Phones, started out on the Dell Venue Pro with Windows Mobile 7, got the Nokia 521 and 520 and now on a Nokia 635 LTE with a 630 as a backup. Also had a Nokia 920 for a short time but nerfed it by trying to take off a broken glass. I have also used iPhones and Galaxy Phones and I still always come back to Windows Phones for some reason.


----------



## glussier

You can try Flac Player SD if you need flac support: http://www.windowsphone.com/fr-ca/store/app/flac-player-sd/c812a2b0-ea8d-4819-9ed3-b35040c08b67


----------



## kooldude.4141

Tried the flac player. It doesnt seem to recognise internal storage. Asks for sd card storage which my phone doesnt have unfortunately. Any other player with built in eq?


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> Tried the flac player. It doesnt seem to recognise internal storage. Asks for sd card storage which my phone doesnt have unfortunately. Any other player with built in eq?


Why not use the OS EQ?


----------



## kooldude.4141

Because it makes songs sound harsh/muddy. Also, the bass gets either too hard or non existent. Needs more bands for eq tuning.
Loved Noozy player with eizo on my gnex with galaxy louder mod!


----------



## Jodiuh

Well, it looks like it was just the phone haha. If you need a budget phone, stay away from the Nokia 635.

Probably was a bad idea to go from a $700 S5 to a $150 635, but I really wanted to try out Windows 8.1. Anyway, I tried out the HTC One M8 w/ Windows on Verizon and it had NONE of the issues that plagued the 635 experience. That's just too bad it's stuck on one carrier.

I have used that Flac player w/ good success. It's pretty simplistic, but gets the job done. Unfortunately, I could not hear a difference between FLAC OR Spotify Premium OR 320 MP3 when connecting my Nokia's line out to a Little Dot MKIII and listening on some AKG Q701's w/ bassport sticker removed. It all sounded pretty awful.









The M8 was a whole different ball game. It can ALMOST power my Q701's on its own! That phone may have a terrible camera, but they really knocked the audio out of the park. dlee is right though, 320 MP3 and FLAC are so close to my ears using what gear I have that I have just given up on FLAC. In fact, I use spotify premium now, hah!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Dear Android and iPhone,

SUCK IT!

Love,
Windows Phone


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, it looks like it was just the phone haha. If you need a budget phone, stay away from the Nokia 635.
> 
> Probably was a bad idea to go from a $700 S5 to a $150 635, but I really wanted to try out Windows 8.1. Anyway, I tried out the HTC One M8 w/ Windows on Verizon and it had NONE of the issues that plagued the 635 experience. That's just too bad it's stuck on one carrier.
> 
> I have used that Flac player w/ good success. It's pretty simplistic, but gets the job done. Unfortunately, I could not hear a difference between FLAC OR Spotify Premium OR 320 MP3 when connecting my Nokia's line out to a Little Dot MKIII and listening on some AKG Q701's w/ bassport sticker removed. It all sounded pretty awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The M8 was a whole different ball game. It can ALMOST power my Q701's on its own! That phone may have a terrible camera, but they really knocked the audio out of the park. dlee is right though, 320 MP3 and FLAC are so close to my ears using what gear I have that I have just given up on FLAC. In fact, I use spotify premium now, hah!


635 does really well for me on Pandora when I just have earbuds in. I am not an audiophile so I can't vouch for the kind of quality it has on higher end gear. I know the 635 has a Snapdragon 400 while the M8 has a Snapdragon 801 but I am not sure what kind of audio is on the SOC on either.

If you had the GS5 there is no real reason to use something like the 635 as my brother has an S5 and its an excellent phone (better than most on the market really). 635 to me is really for people coming from a buggy Android 2.3 phone or a 3Gs/4 iPhone so you can get LTE on a budget. You could tell a difference right off the bat in that scenario. To me it looks like you are just bored with the phone you have and want to try some different options. I don't blame you.

Glad you decided to give up on FLAC though. MP3/320 ftw


----------



## Jodiuh

Pandora One is decent, 256 IIRC. Like $30 for the year too. I tried Rhapsody for a couple months, but Spotify is what I'm using now. I really enjoy being able to pick a mood or preset playlist based on what I wanna listen too. It's no hassle, quality is great, variety is insane, and the app on Android and Windows is fantastic. $10 a month tho.

I usually swap phone after phone until I find something I like, then I'm good for a year, maybe more. The Note 2 carried me for a year and a half, but after seeing a friend's S4, I started wanting as the display really improves the clarity w/ regard to text. But I waited for the S5 and M8 to come out and put them against a 5S as well. They all have their merits and I enjoyed them all...and hated them all, hah! M8 had the audio, but a weak camera. 5S proved annoying and frustrating as it wouldn't tolerate my purchased Amazon MP3's unless I deleted the comment tag in Foobar. So off I went for an S5. I missed the polish of the 5S and the build quality/audio perks of the M8, but that display!

I started streaming video...a LOT of video. This did not bode well on Verizon and before I knew it, I had to change my plan to the 50GB option just to make sure.







I guess the S5 finally had a screen that was worthy of watching tiny videos on the go...and I knew I was going to abuse this, haha!

So after riding big red for a decade, I am now on Tmo. The coverage can be a touch spotty @ times, but the network doesn't crawl along like VZW's here in the Tempe/SoMo, AZ area. In fact, Tmo's quite a bit snappier overall. Apparently this is due to the amount of subscribers on Verizon out here.

Anyway, I just wanted to try out 8.1 and figured the 520 lumia wasn't too bad. Looking back, the 520 was the better phone by far. I'm sure I'll try Windows phone again, but it will need to have some of the apps I use on a daily basis as well as more fit and finish along w/ features like the Android/iOS versions.


----------



## dBlisse

Yup, I love WP but there's a certain lack of quality that's partially due to developer/company neglect for the platform and partially due to poor APIs and implementations from Microsoft. It's one of the biggest challenges actually that WP has, besides the negative image people have of the platform and company.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Pandora One is decent, 256 IIRC. Like $30 for the year too. I tried Rhapsody for a couple months, but Spotify is what I'm using now. I really enjoy being able to pick a mood or preset playlist based on what I wanna listen too. It's no hassle, quality is great, variety is insane, and the app on Android and Windows is fantastic. $10 a month tho.
> 
> I usually swap phone after phone until I find something I like, then I'm good for a year, maybe more. The Note 2 carried me for a year and a half, but after seeing a friend's S4, I started wanting as the display really improves the clarity w/ regard to text. But I waited for the S5 and M8 to come out and put them against a 5S as well. They all have their merits and I enjoyed them all...and hated them all, hah! M8 had the audio, but a weak camera. 5S proved annoying and frustrating as it wouldn't tolerate my purchased Amazon MP3's unless I deleted the comment tag in Foobar. So off I went for an S5. I missed the polish of the 5S and the build quality/audio perks of the M8, but that display!
> 
> I started streaming video...a LOT of video. This did not bode well on Verizon and before I knew it, I had to change my plan to the 50GB option just to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the S5 finally had a screen that was worthy of watching tiny videos on the go...and I knew I was going to abuse this, haha!
> 
> So after riding big red for a decade, I am now on Tmo. The coverage can be a touch spotty @ times, but the network doesn't crawl along like VZW's here in the Tempe/SoMo, AZ area. In fact, Tmo's quite a bit snappier overall. Apparently this is due to the amount of subscribers on Verizon out here.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to try out 8.1 and figured the 520 lumia wasn't too bad. Looking back, the 520 was the better phone by far. I'm sure I'll try Windows phone again, but it will need to have some of the apps I use on a daily basis as well as more fit and finish along w/ features like the Android/iOS versions.


If you have such a hunger for data you can get the plan I use. https://www.h2owirelessnow.com/mainControl.php?page=planMon60 Pick up any unlocked (compatible) phone or just buy ATT locked phones (they resell ATT so no need to unlock.)

Bam, no terrible CDMA (Verizon) network and no need to worry about data overages. And as a bonus, no spotty T-Mo network.


----------



## Cyn

Got (or had until an accident with the floor, floors are hard) an HTC 8X. Gotta either spend $100 to replace it cause my contract renewal isn't up yet, or just buy another phone. Did anybody hear any solid information about 8.1 for the 8X (Verizon). Cause last I heard, it was late October, and here we are. And if they aren't rolling out the update, may just go with Android.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyn*
> 
> Got (or had until an accident with the floor, floors are hard) an HTC 8X. Gotta either spend $100 to replace it cause my contract renewal isn't up yet, or just buy another phone. Did anybody hear any solid information about 8.1 for the 8X (Verizon). Cause last I heard, it was late October, and here we are. And if they aren't rolling out the update, may just go with Android.


I own an 8X and if they don't roll the update, I'll buy a Nokia. I'm sick of this waiting. This wasn't supposed to happen.


----------



## Cyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I own an 8X and if they don't roll the update, I'll buy a Nokia. I'm sick of this waiting. This wasn't supposed to happen.


It's a great OS, but unfortunately the problems with it are so glaring for me that this is one of the major ones that I would just ditch the windows phone. There are those with Lumia's that my friends have that also aren't getting the update, so just going with Nokia may not even prevent this, which is very discouraging.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyn*
> 
> It's a great OS, but unfortunately the problems with it are so glaring for me that this is one of the major ones that I would just ditch the windows phone. There are those with Lumia's that my friends have that also aren't getting the update, so just going with Nokia may not even prevent this, which is very discouraging.


It's all about the carrier on the Lumia side. What a pain they can be.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I own an 8X and if they don't roll the update, I'll buy a Nokia. I'm sick of this waiting. This wasn't supposed to happen.


Get the Nokia anyway, and get on Preview for Developers, and get everything directly from Microsoft.

I had to wait a while to get Cyan going that route, but if it's a choice between getting 8.1 months ahead of everyone and waiting a little longer for Cyan, or being stuck on 8.0 and getting Cyan a little sooner, I'll take the former.

The carriers don't know their rectum from a hole in the ground when it comes to pushing out updates. or anything else for that matter. You're best to have as little dealing with them as possible, regardless of whether you're running WP, Android, or iOS.


----------



## MistaBernie

Anyone getting a Band? The tech looks pretty interesting, just tough to justify the price tag ($199)..


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Anyone getting a Band? The tech looks pretty interesting, just tough to justify the price tag ($199)..


Not now, not ever. This product exists not because humanity needs it, but because it's bad for everyone if we let Apple collect all the "moron tax" again.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Yea... I don't really see the whole iwatch thing panning out. It really isn't solving a problem... Taking your phone out of your pocket is not a very big nuisance. Also, not everyone wears watches, and the ones that do tend to belong to a older, and or classier demographic. I see this belonging under the same category as the calculator watch... Just not that cool.


----------



## Nitrogannex

In all honesty, I'd like to get a Razer Nabu or something similar. Too bad lack of WP support.

Also, what are some cheap WP options with SD Slots? My 928 is going downhill fast, and I may not be able to wait until my contract renew date in May/June


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> In all honesty, I'd like to get a Razer Nabu or something similar. Too bad lack of WP support.
> 
> Also, what are some cheap WP options with SD Slots? My 928 is going downhill fast, and I may not be able to wait until my contract renew date in May/June


http://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/phone/lumia735/specifications/

Cheap with 128GB memory card support


----------



## llChaosll

Sup fellow OC's, I have a Cyan 920 & I love it but I'm looking to upgrade since it's been two yrs since I've had the 920.
I'm really looking for a 5" or higher 1080p screen, with an expandable memory slot.

During the weekend, I was at the mall & happened to stop by a MS store to see the phones on display.
I knew how great the 1520 looked online, but never saw it in person.
That phone looks so sweet but since its already a yr old, I held off on making the switch.
I also thought it was a little too huge but I guess I could adjust to the size after having it.

The HTC M8 for windows looks great. Anyone own the windows version? It's only a 5MP camera though. Other than that, I think the M8 is nice.
I don't necessarily take pics like that but I would like to have a crisp pic for when I do. Not sure how the camera is on it.

Does anyone know what phones will be available by the holidays or early 1st qtr of 2015?
I was searching the net & saw some rumors about a Windows Phone called Mclaren? It was just a rumor, so not sure if it's even real, but I don't see any phones worth upgrading to atm. I really wanna stick to the windows phone.

Thanks


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> Sup fellow OC's, I have a Cyan 920 & I love it but I'm looking to upgrade since it's been two yrs since I've had the 920.
> I'm really looking for a 5" or higher 1080p screen, with an expandable memory slot.
> 
> During the weekend, I was at the mall & happened to stop by a MS store to see the phones on display.
> I knew how great the 1520 looked online, but never saw it in person.
> That phone looks so sweet but since its already a yr old, I held off on making the switch.
> I also thought it was a little too huge but I guess I could adjust to the size after having it.
> 
> The HTC M8 for windows looks great. Anyone own the windows version? It's only a 5MP camera though. Other than that, I think the M8 is nice.
> I don't necessarily take pics like that but I would like to have a crisp pic for when I do. Not sure how the camera is on it.
> 
> Does anyone know what phones will be available by the holidays or early 1st qtr of 2015?
> I was searching the net & saw some rumors about a Windows Phone called Mclaren? It was just a rumor, so not sure if it's even real, but I don't see any phones worth upgrading to atm. I really wanna stick to the windows phone.
> 
> Thanks


Check out this phone that look suspiciously like a 1530.

http://www.windowscentral.com/yet-another-upcoming-microsoft-lumia-branded-smartphone-may-have-been-leaked


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> The HTC M8 for windows looks great. Anyone own the windows version? It's only a 5MP camera though. Other than that, I think the M8 is nice.
> I don't necessarily take pics like that but I would like to have a crisp pic for when I do. Not sure how the camera is on it.


All the reports on the Android version of the HTC One M8 say the camera is outstanding. Since the WP version is the same hardware, I see no reason to think it would be any different on WP. The quality of the image sensor is a lot more important than the number of pixels. The 8 MP camera on my Lumia 820 takes better pictures than the 14.1 MP dedicated camera that I bought a few years ago. So does the 8 MP camera on my old Nokia E7, for that matter.


----------



## dBlisse

Are any of you 920 users getting the itch to upgrade, but there isn't anything you want to go to? 830 feels like a downgrade, 930 feels too old and 1520 is too old and too large, and I think the m8 is ugly


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> Are any of you 920 users getting the itch to upgrade, but there isn't anything you want to go to? 830 feels like a downgrade, 930 feels too old and 1520 is too old and too large, and I think the m8 is ugly


The 930 may be six months old but make no mistake, the phone is amazing. Though if you have a functioning and recent device it may be wise to wait for MS to release their revision of it as they have been the other phones.


----------



## llChaosll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> The 930 may be six months old but make no mistake, the phone is amazing. Though if you have a functioning and recent device it may be wise to wait for MS to release their revision of it as they have been the other phones.


The 930 would have been the ideal phone but they did not add an SD slot. I don't know why it's so hard to add an sd slot to a phone?
That is the only reason why I would not get the 930.


----------



## Sonikku13

My 1520 was stolen last Tuesday... so what should I get as a replacement? I'm looking squarely at the HTC One (M8) for Windows on T-Mobile. That way I can get on a family plan with my mom and save a bit of money.

My biggest disappointment about all this? I have to restart Final Fantasy III.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> My 1520 was stolen last Tuesday... so what should I get as a replacement? I'm looking squarely at the HTC One (M8) for Windows on T-Mobile. That way I can get on a family plan with my mom and save a bit of money.
> 
> My biggest disappointment about all this? I have to restart Final Fantasy III.


Get a Lumia, it will get upgrade to Windows 10. Don't know if it will be free, but HTC will be stuck on 8.1.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Get a Lumia, it will get upgrade to Windows 10. Don't know if it will be free, but HTC will be stuck on 8.1.


I bet the HTC One M8 gets Windows 10. Microsoft already went to the trouble of creating a specific version of 8.1 that would run on the M8's hardware, so they could offer a non-Nokia version of a premium smartphone. For them to orphan the WP version of the M8 a year from now would seriously disincline any Android phone maker from partnering with them again. Microsoft will abandon the old HTC phones and the WP phones from smaller makers like Huawei, but the M8 will get support.

If they're doing what I think they're doing, they can't guarantee any updates for non-Lumia phones, anyway. A lot of people think they're going to follow Apple's model (and MS' own dev preview) and push out the software updates themselves, thus bypassing carriers like Verizon who don't lift a finger to support the WP platform (a lot of Verizon WP users apparently still don't have 8.1 or Cyan). To do that for third-party Windows Phones, they need a level of cooperation from the manufacturer that might not be forthcoming. That's not an issue with an in-house (i.e. Lumia) phone.

I'd still choose a Lumia over the M8 regardless of future support, because they were designed from the ground-up to run WP. Compare the performance of a Lumia 520/521 to a low-end Android and you can see how much that matters.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> I bet the HTC One M8 gets Windows 10.


Yeah, as much as 8X got 8.1.... M$ and HTC are in a love-hate relationship, that is not reliable.


----------



## glussier

Microsoft as confirmed that all phones running windows 8 today, even non nokia phones, will definetly be upgraded to windows 10.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> Microsoft as confirmed that all phones running windows 8 today, even non nokia phones, will definetly be upgraded to windows 10.


Source? I know they said that for 8.1, have never seen it for 10.


----------



## glussier

Check winbeta or wpcentral, yesterday or the day before.


----------



## Sonikku13

Only says Windows 10 is coming for all Lumia devices.

http://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-claims-windows-10-upgrades-all-lumias

I'm stumped though, in order to save money on my wireless bill, I have to go with T-Mobile. And as a result, the only flagship Windows Phone on T-Mobile is the HTC One (M8) for Windows. No, the Nokia Lumia 925 doesn't count as a flagship based on specs.


----------



## glussier

The 930 would be the flagship 9xx phone, but since there's no sdcard support, I decided to go with the just released 830, which should hold me off until the 1529's replacement is released.

I hinking about the htc one m8 for windows, but the 2 htc Android phones I had before were not well supported.


----------



## ronnin426850

Cortana tells the best jokes ever


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Only says Windows 10 is coming for all Lumia devices.
> 
> http://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-claims-windows-10-upgrades-all-lumias
> 
> I'm stumped though, in order to save money on my wireless bill, I have to go with T-Mobile. And as a result, the only flagship Windows Phone on T-Mobile is the HTC One (M8) for Windows. No, the Nokia Lumia 925 doesn't count as a flagship based on specs.


Check the LTE bands but you can get phones like the 930 unlocked and simply enter the T-Mo APN information.


----------



## ronnin426850

Is there any way to disable the "Dial?" prompt when I try to dial from a third party contacts app? Essentially I want to be able to call with as few clicks as possible. Thanks.


----------



## kbros

NVM


----------



## Sonikku13

Buying the HTC One (M8) for Windows on T-Mobile today, due to a $48 discount.


----------



## connectwise

Damn I wish you didn't. I couldn't live without auto blocked calls, and it's not avail on HTC, only Nokia phones.

As many of you must know or heard by now, new Nokia CEO said that no more consumer handsets from Nokia anymore. So this might be your last chance to get some genuine Nokia made devices before they lease their licenses out. Luckily their recent devices have been getting spectacular reviews, especially the 735 cellphie, and the 830. The 735 also have a removable one piece polycarbonate shell like the 800/900/920, if that's what you prefer (what I loved).

Forgot to mention, they have removable battery, as well as SD expansion slot.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Damn I wish you didn't. I couldn't live without auto blocked calls, and it's not avail on HTC, only Nokia phones.
> 
> As many of you must know or heard by now, new Nokia CEO said that *no more consumer handsets from Nokia anymore*. So this might be your last chance to get some genuine Nokia made devices before they lease their licenses out. Luckily their recent devices have been getting spectacular reviews, especially the 735 cellphie, and the 830. The 735 also have a removable one piece polycarbonate shell like the 800/900/920, if that's what you prefer (what I loved).
> 
> Forgot to mention, they have removable battery, as well as SD expansion slot.


Life, why must you?


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Damn I wish you didn't. I couldn't live without auto blocked calls, and it's not avail on HTC, only Nokia phones.
> 
> As many of you must know or heard by now, new Nokia CEO said that no more consumer handsets from Nokia anymore. So this might be your last chance to get some genuine Nokia made devices before they lease their licenses out. Luckily their recent devices have been getting spectacular reviews, especially the 735 cellphie, and the 830. The 735 also have a removable one piece polycarbonate shell like the 800/900/920, if that's what you prefer (what I loved).
> 
> Forgot to mention, they have removable battery, as well as SD expansion slot.


I was planning to use my AT&T Lumia 1520 on T-Mobile after two months of AT&T service, but it got stolen. And, I want to save money on my wireless bill, which led me to T-Mobile and teaming up with my mom and getting on her plan. The lone silver lining of the phone getting stolen is the company responsible for overlooking my phone will reimburse me.

T-Mobile should be releasing a Softcard app for Windows Phone within two years, right? After all, Verizon and AT&T already did that. Anyway, the promise of future Softcard compatibility is a big thing for me.

The HTC One (M8) for Windows has a microSD slot, but no removable battery. But I don't really care about a removable battery, as seen with my last two phones.

In other news, AT&T screwed me over after my Lumia 1520 was stolen. They won't prorate my wireless bill, even though I cancelled after 15 days. Already filed a BBB complaint.


----------



## connectwise

One M8's is defo got future proof specs when the phones get win 10. But I just can't give up a good camera for a flashy peice of metal.

This was the article regarding Nokia:

http://www.phonearena.com/news/End-of-an-era-Nokia-wont-be-making-phones-anymore-says-CEO_id62860


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> One M8's is defo got future proof specs when the phones get win 10. But I just can't give up a good camera for a flashy peice of metal.
> 
> This was the article regarding Nokia:
> 
> http://www.phonearena.com/news/End-of-an-era-Nokia-wont-be-making-phones-anymore-says-CEO_id62860


But who told you HTCs will be getting Windows 10?!


----------



## connectwise

What I read recently on windows phone news. It might be from this site: http://fortheloveoftech.com/, but I cannot be sure due to share amount of media I've been looking at recently.


----------



## featherlouis199

I broke my Lumia 1020









Slipped out of my hand onto a solid hardwood floor.

Sorry for the poor image quality, had to take this on my webcam as I don't have another phone to use.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *featherlouis199*
> 
> I broke my Lumia 1020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slipped out of my hand onto a solid hardwood floor.
> 
> Sorry for the poor image quality, had to take this on my webcam as I don't have another phone to use.


Do you use it bare? No protectors whatsoever? What did you expect to happen?







I have a black rubber protector around mine, and a silicone one on the display. Dropped it several times, it's like new


----------



## Goldn3agle

I never use protectors on my 925, I hate how the phone looks with a protective case. (I haven't dropped mine though







)
Had it for over a year and its still chugging along great, except for the secondary mic not working, so I can't talk to Cortana.


----------



## featherlouis199

Yes I use it bare because the case I had ripped and I never replaced it.

I didn't expect anything to happen, because I didn't expect to drop it from 4.5' onto a solid surface. This is the first time I've ever had a phone damaged to this extent, I'm normally very careful.

Having to go without a phone now until I can afford a new one, upon research I've discovered it's not worth repairing.


----------



## Sonikku13

New phone came yesterday! I love my HTC One (M8) for Windows.




Anyways, I love the speed of the phone, everything runs so fast. I've used the phone as a remote, and love that feature. The phone does everything it needs to do and then some. It's like having my cake and eating it too. Softcard on T-Mobile isn't here yet, but when it comes, i'll love that feature too.

PayPal Here is coming next quarter, and am looking forward to putting my money directly into my PayPal account via card.

Cons? FIFA 14 isn't available as an app on my phone, for some reason. And when my Lumia 1520 was stolen, I lost four level 40 characters in Final Fantasy III, which weren't saved on the cloud.

Benchmark results.
Basemark OS X, Medium Quality: 24,041.
Basemark OS II, Overall: 1,111
Basemark OS II, System: 1,278
Basemark OS II, Memory: 1,533
Basemark OS II, Graphics: 1,342
Basemark OS II, Web: 580


----------



## connectwise

For some reason I abs hate that phone.

Congrats tho


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> For some reason I abs hate that phone.
> 
> Congrats tho


I admire that it's different. But it's ugly as sin.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> I admire that it's different. But it's ugly as sin.


HTC One?! Ugly?! Blasphemy!

It's much better than this thing, at least


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> HTC One?! Ugly?! Blasphemy!
> 
> It's much better than this thing, at least


Not even close to this thing.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> HTC One?! Ugly?! Blasphemy!
> 
> It's much better than this thing, at least


Dood that's a single body polycarbonate frame with curved glass. It's exceptionally made. So much better than HTC, esp after time when HTC one gets dents.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Dood that's a single body polycarbonate frame with curved glass. It's exceptionally made. So much better than HTC, esp after time when HTC one gets dents.


Um, Ok, I bet Fiat Multipla also has astonishing quality but is rat ass Ugly!







Same goes for that Nokia.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Um, Ok, I bet Fiat Multipla also has astonishing quality but is rat ass Ugly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for that Nokia.


Different strokes for different folks...

Since having my 920, I get people asking me "woahh, what phone is that? is it new?" and I'm like no, it came out like 2 years ago lol.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Different strokes for different folks...
> 
> Since having my 920, I get people asking me "woahh, what phone is that? is it new?" and I'm like no, it came out like 2 years ago lol.


No one is prepared for your phone or your OS to be... gasp... different.


----------



## Spock121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Not even close to this thing.


What you talking about, the 930 is BEAUTIFUL. Would be the perfect upgrade from my 810.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> What you talking about, the 930 is BEAUTIFUL. Would be the perfect upgrade from my 810.


I was praising the 930. I have one right now and I HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## Spock121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> I was praising the 930. I have one right now and I HIGHLY recommend it.


Ohhhhh, gotcha. Was worried there for a while.


----------



## ronnin426850

930 truly is a beautiful phone, and it might even be more beautiful than the One, but if you don't like the One's design altogether and think it's ugly, there's got to be something wrong with your perception of the visible universe


----------



## OCmember

What is the best Windows phone on Verizon?


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> What is the best Windows phone on Verizon?


Lumia Icon

It's very similar to the Lumia 930. Worth noting that they ARE different. I've held them side by side and they aren't even the same physical size. One is significantly longer.


----------



## Sonikku13

It's worth noting the Lumia Icon hasn't gotten Cyan yet. Which, if you don't care so much about the camera, sways me to say the best Verizon Windows Phone is the HTC One (M8) for Windows.


----------



## dBlisse

Honestly I've held an Android HTC One and I don't get the hype behind it :/


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> Honestly I've held an Android HTC One and I don't get the hype behind it :/


Matter of taste, I suspect







To me it is gorgeous


----------



## OCmember

Camera is important to me. I've an old Droid Bionic and one of the major things i hate about the camera is it can take up to a minute from the time i press the camera button to the time it gets in focus. Plus my family all has the iPhone 5 and their pics are amazing!


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> It's worth noting the Lumia Icon hasn't gotten Cyan yet. Which, if you don't care so much about the camera, sways me to say the best Verizon Windows Phone is the HTC One (M8) for Windows.


Cut out the middle man and enable direct updates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Camera is important to me. I've an old Droid Bionic and one of the major things i hate about the camera is it can take up to a minute from the time i press the camera button to the time it gets in focus. Plus my family all has the iPhone 5 and their pics are amazing!


Oh boy you'll like this. On Windows Phone you can hold down the camera button during sleep to jump straight to your default camera app. So I hold it down starting in my pocket and the camera app is open by the time I have the phone pointed.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Hello guys!

I just want to ask how do you make s screen shot on Lumia 920?

I used to do it but I think I forgot.

Thanks


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I just want to ask how do you make s screen shot on Lumia 920?
> 
> I used to do it but I think I forgot.
> 
> Thanks


Hot key for Windows Phone 8.1 is volume up + power.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Hot key for Windows Phone 8.1 is volume up + power.


Thank you!

Rep+1

edit:
oopppsss, can't make rep for you... ???


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Rep+1
> 
> edit:
> oopppsss, can't make rep for you... ???


Staff cannot possess rep.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Staff cannot possess rep.


OK

Well I guess I'll just give you a thumbs up


----------



## MistaBernie

So.. anyone else's Window's phones not playing youtube videos recently? I've seen a couple of things about it when I google it (Decode Error) but all I usually see is people saying either A) restart your phone (duh), B) try to launch only in landscape mode (on a 1520, I am), or C) that Google somehow tweaked youtube so that the vids won't play on Win phones (which I highly doubt, but I guess stranger things have happened).

So, what say you, windows phone crowd?

Sunuva... I tried restarting it before and it didn't work.. now it works. Carry on, nothing to see here!


----------



## Nitrogannex

So im looking at moving to sprint, but they don't have the greatest selection of phones. does anyone know offhand which phones don't work on their network so i know what i cannot carry over?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Different strokes for different folks...
> 
> Since having my 920, I get people asking me "woahh, what phone is that? is it new?" and I'm like no, it came out like 2 years ago lol.


One of the best thing about that generation. That shell take scratches like a champ since it's the same color all the way through.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> So im looking at moving to sprint, but they don't have the greatest selection of phones. does anyone know offhand which phones don't work on their network so i know what i cannot carry over?


As an ex-Sprint-scamee, why does anyone go with them?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> So.. anyone else's Window's phones not playing youtube videos recently? I've seen a couple of things about it when I google it (Decode Error) but all I usually see is people saying either A) restart your phone (duh), B) try to launch only in landscape mode (on a 1520, I am), or C) that Google somehow tweaked youtube so that the vids won't play on Win phones (which I highly doubt, but I guess stranger things have happened).
> 
> So, what say you, windows phone crowd?
> 
> Sunuva... I tried restarting it before and it didn't work.. now it works. Carry on, nothing to see here!


I have random decode errors on my 630. Not sure what the real culprit is. Maybe HTML5?


----------



## glussier

I have no problem playing Youtube videos on my lumias 625, 830 and 1320.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> As an ex-Sprint-scamee, why does anyone go with them?


Because, with the coverage in my area, i still get a strong signal with either, however, $100 for 4 lines and 10gb of 4g data on sprint makes a lot more sense than $140 for 4 lines (only 2 are smartphones) with 2gb of data on Verizon


----------



## dBlisse

Anyone else getting crazy "screen doesn't respond and becomes a bunch of static" when browsing the web randomly?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> Anyone else getting crazy "screen doesn't respond and becomes a bunch of static" when browsing the web randomly?


Never. What phone is that?


----------



## dBlisse

920 bought in the first week of Canada release on Rogers

I only notice it happening when I'm using IE. usually crashes, volume seems to still work, but I'll need to soft reset it by holding volume down, power and camera mmm


----------



## Cursedqt

Nokia Lumia 1520 Black WP 8.1 Cyan.I have no idea why these phones don't get the recognition they deserve.They are freaking awesome.Anyway was wondering does anyone know what will come after Cyan cause I coudnt find anything


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> Nokia Lumia 1520 Black WP 8.1 Cyan.I have no idea why these phones don't get the recognition they deserve.They are freaking awesome.Anyway was wondering does anyone know what will come after Cyan cause I coudnt find anything


The firmware after Cyan is called Denim. Microsoft will be pushing it out to some phones this month: http://nokiatheone.com/2014/12/05/lumia-denim-to-roll-out-to-lumia-520-625-930-and-1520-in-december-reveals-french-carrier-sfr/

WP doesn't get the recognition it deserves because Microsoft was so late to the game with a modern mobile OS. WP 8.1 is the first version that competes with Android and iOS on fully equal terms; even WP 8.0 lagged behind in some areas. What they need to do is keep working at it, and make mobile Windows 10 so much better than Android that it's compelling to make the switch. It's going to take time, but I've already gotten a few people to switch to Lumias just by showing them my 820 with 8.1, which isn't even the best Windows Phone you can buy by a longshot.


----------



## Cursedqt

Maybe by the time WP 10 comes out it will be all integrated.Meaning your PC,Xbox,phone can work in sync or w/e.For one thing Microsoft have been blabaring on about how they want to unify everything from to phone.Maybe even in the near 10 years we will a Microsoft TV


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> Maybe by the time WP 10 comes out it will be all integrated.Meaning your PC,Xbox,phone can work in sync or w/e.For one thing Microsoft have been blabaring on about how they want to unify everything from to phone.Maybe even in the near 10 years we will a Microsoft TV


Your PC, laptop, phone, and tablet are already able to use Universal apps to share code. And services can sync their data to your MS account via their own servers or Onedrive. That is here today. What we're lacking is developers utilizing that ability.

Also until 10 comes out and liberates WinRT apps from being stuck in fullscreen mode they're pretty much useless. But on that topic, Stardock makes an app that lets you hotkey out of fullscreen mode and have your WinRT apps run in windows. I use it with the Facebook and Mail apps which are pretty good.


----------



## Cursedqt

Im confused.Your saying that I can run apps on windows 7


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> Im confused.Your saying that I can run apps on windows 7


Theoretically.

"What we're lacking is developers utilizing that ability." is the crucial part here.

Technically, you can run W8/10 and WP apps in your browser.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> Im confused.Your saying that I can run apps on windows 7


No you'll need to upgrade to 8.0 or higher since that is when the WinRT API was added to Windows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Theoretically.
> 
> "What we're lacking is developers utilizing that ability." is the crucial part here.
> 
> Technically, you can run W8/10 and WP apps in your browser.


Your browser definitely doesn't run universal apps.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> No you'll need to upgrade to 8.0 or higher since that is when the WinRT API was added to Windows.
> Your browser definitely doesn't run universal apps.


Oh, please, don't make me prove it, I don't want to spend Another 3 months of my life just to prove a point, has happened more than enough times already


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Oh, please, don't make me prove it, I don't want to spend Another 3 months of my life just to prove a point, has happened more than enough times already


I'm going to need you to back that up with some sort of explanation.


----------



## Cursedqt

Little bit off topic but I am looking into new earbuds for my Lumia.So what do you guys use


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> Little bit off topic but I am looking into new earbuds for my Lumia.So what do you guys use


LG Quadbeat

Best bang for the buck IMO


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> LG Quadbeat
> 
> Best bang for the buck IMO


aaaand the discovery begins.

PS what any thoughts on the Roccat Syva


----------



## kooldude.4141

Just saw this post on xda!
"After a tiny conversation I had with Microsoft's media guy, it appears that equalizer support was not meant to be possible in the current release of windows phone, and he warned me that any attempt to implement one may result in unexpected errors. The good news is I managed to convince him to get this feature in the "TO DO" list of windows phone 10, so keep your fingers crossed"

Link - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2105560&page=25

If true then microsoft made a mistake. I understand its a closed platform but they should have atleast have allowed developers to make eq apps. I miss noozy player with eizo mod and also Viper4Android.
Anyone come across any good music players "yet"?

Also would like tips on making playlist that work with other players too!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> Just saw this post on xda!
> "After a tiny conversation I had with Microsoft's media guy, it appears that equalizer support was not meant to be possible in the current release of windows phone, and he warned me that any attempt to implement one may result in unexpected errors. The good news is I managed to convince him to get this feature in the "TO DO" list of windows phone 10, so keep your fingers crossed"
> 
> Link - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2105560&page=25
> 
> If true then microsoft made a mistake. I understand its a closed platform but they should have atleast have allowed developers to make eq apps. I miss noozy player with eizo mod and also Viper4Android.
> Anyone come across any good music players "yet"?
> 
> Also would like tips on making playlist that work with other players too!


Sacrifices have to be made. If you allow this and allow that, you end up being Android, and nobody would want that


----------



## kooldude.4141

I wouldnt want rooting or modding my phone type of thing on windows phone. But i would expect a decent Music Player with audio dsp stuff atleast. My friend had a lumia 520, earlier it supported equaliser but after the update microsoft said the phone's hardware doesnt allow equalisers. Equaliser is a basic feature that even a basic Nokia phones had back in the day.

I have tried almost all the music players on windows phone and am not satisfied with them. Some (like MixRadio or Xbox Music) are very slow, some crash/lack features (niqi, extreme music, flac) and not even one music player supports folder view. Making playlist is a very boring and tedious job.









I hope windows 10 fixes all these problems. Would like Winamp/jetaudio kind of player on this phone.









Other than that i love windows phone. No complaints there. Excited for Denim update on my Lumia 1020. Not sure if installing preview for developers is worth, not to mention it might void the warranty.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> I wouldnt want rooting or modding my phone type of thing on windows phone. But i would expect a decent Music Player with audio dsp stuff atleast. My friend had a lumia 520, earlier it supported equaliser but after the update microsoft said the phone's hardware doesnt allow equalisers. Equaliser is a basic feature that even a basic Nokia phones had back in the day.
> 
> I have tried almost all the music players on windows phone and am not satisfied with them. Some (like MixRadio or Xbox Music) are very slow, some crash/lack features (niqi, extreme music, flac) and not even one music player supports folder view. Making playlist is a very boring and tedious job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope windows 10 fixes all these problems. Would like Winamp/jetaudio kind of player on this phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that i love windows phone. No complaints there. Excited for Denim update on my Lumia 1020. Not sure if installing preview for developers is worth, not to mention it might void the warranty.




Lumia 930 running 8.10.14219.341


----------



## kooldude.4141

I know about this eq. IMO it isnt good, need more options. Also was talking about players that have their own EQ like in poweramp, noozy, etc.


----------



## jsc1973

I thought this was kind of funny, and shows just how clueless some websites are about their mobile sites. I was trying to read an article on the Chicago Tribune site using IE on my Lumia 820, and got this message:



I wonder what kind of crummy software they're running on that can't recognize the IE rendering engine just because it's on a mobile device?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

EDIT: NVM


----------



## WroLeader

Currently have a Samsung ATIV S Neo from AT&T.

Not the best, but WP8 nonetheless.


----------



## llChaosll

Hey all, I've been reading articles claiming MS might not release a new flagship phone till late 2015!?
Man, I'm thinking I might pick up the 1520 but I feel like its an old phone, its so sexy though.
I want a 5" flagship with a sd slot.
I might regret it when the new flagshiip comes out, hmmmm.

For the people who want to upgrade, will you wait it out?


----------



## kooldude.4141

So denim has started rolling on many phones (no word on lumia 1020,920) Has anyone got the update? Have they fixed the "resuming" bug?
Also, not sure if the camera improvements are included in the update or will be updated via tha app. Please share your experience.


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> Hey all, I've been reading articles claiming MS might not release a new flagship phone till late 2015!?
> Man, I'm thinking I might pick up the 1520 but I feel like its an old phone , its so sexy though.
> I want a 5" flagship with a sd slot.
> I might regret it when the new flagshiip comes out, hmmmm.
> 
> For the people who want to upgrade, will you wait it out?


The Lumia 1520 is quite good.I have been using it for give or take six months.No major problems at all.Everything runs smooth because after all its a Windows Phone. IMO everything above Snapdragon 805 will be overkill.We arent running the sluggish Android my crap arse (pardon my language) after all.But if you want super high end the lumia 1820 is coming out soon-ish and the 1525 (not that much of a jump)

Your choice either way both phones are high end and superb


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> The Lumia 1520 is quite good.I have been using it for give or take six months.No major problems at all.Everything runs smooth because after all its a Windows Phone. IMO everything above Snapdragon 805 will be overkill.We arent running the sluggish Android my crap arse (pardon my language) after all.But if you want super high end the lumia 1820 is coming out soon-ish and the 1525 (not that much of a jump)
> 
> Your choice either way both phones are high end and superb


I thought there aren't going to be any new Nokia phones...?


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> I thought there aren't going to be any new Nokia phones...?


They will release high end phones maybe same time next year but still they are coming eventually


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> So denim has started rolling on many phones (no word on lumia 1020,920) Has anyone got the update? Have they fixed the "resuming" bug?
> Also, not sure if the camera improvements are included in the update or will be updated via tha app. Please share your experience.


It's started rolling out? I haven't gotten a notification on it, and I have the 1520, a phone that is supposed to get it in the first wave...


----------



## kooldude.4141

Yes denim has started rolling for many phones. Some carriers and regions are still pending though. Check the post on windowscentral, they have a list of phones that got updated along with carrier and country names. There is one post on gsmarena too! No updates for Lumia 1020 though.
Btw should i disable preview for developers for getting the update when it comes out?


----------



## kooldude.4141

http://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/support/software-update/wp8-software-update/availability-in-europe/


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/support/software-update/wp8-software-update/availability-in-europe/


If anyone ordered a 930 off Ebay like me you'll probably be looking at this page. http://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/support/software-update/wp8-software-update/wp8-availability-in-asia-pacific/ I'm under Malaysia. Lets see how that goes...


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> If anyone ordered a 930 off Ebay like me you'll probably be looking at this page. http://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/support/software-update/wp8-software-update/wp8-availability-in-asia-pacific/ I'm under Malaysia. Lets see how that goes...


Let me hop in that Malaysian boat.Usually major updates come with a close to 6 months delay.In fact I got Cortana just last month ago.

PS: People win off from the currency rates from what I have seen.


----------



## kooldude.4141

I want to ask to lumia 1020 users, do you guys feel a slight jerk when starting th camera. That is when the shutter opens? At first it wasnt noticeable but now i can hear slight noise too when i start the camera! Also photos seem to come out a lil blur! In macro shots when i press the camera button halfway it focuses well, but the pic comes out blur. Dont know if its software problem or hw one! Using preview for developers for now Might flash to stock if i have to claim warranty.
Also almost all music apps i have tried are slow and lag alot! Any suggestions for that?

P.S- there is a slight crack on the shutter of my phone. Is it normal?


----------



## kooldude.4141

The crack looks like this. Its not my phone but found it on google.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Yesterday i enabled the backup feature on my phone. Since today morning the phone started acting crazy. Couldn't unlock the device, had to soft restart everytime. Then i would stop getting network and no matter what i did it wouldnt come back. Again soft restart and it starts working again! Now whenever i keep phone for charging, the phone starts this behaviour again. Same goes with plugging in on my pc. What happened? This is the first time i am seeing a phone acting this way! Also, some people were saying its because of some apps like 5 min workout and thechive and others! How did the apps mess the os?

Any help?


----------



## kzone75

Forgot I was in the preview for developers program. Downloading Denim for my 520 now.


----------



## glussier

Denim is a firmware update, so, wouldn't be done from preview for developers.


----------



## MistaBernie

Man, how can they already be talking about Emerald when Denim isn't even widely available yet?


----------



## Cursedqt

Was curious about Windows 10 on lumai devices aaaand this came along
http://www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-communications/mobile-phones/windows-10-may-be-coming-to-phones-sooner-than-you-think-1271831
so are we to expect an update on all Windows phones in the late summer of 2015?or maybe early winter ?
Hmm what do you guys think


----------



## glussier

First, let's see if all or which windows phone will be able to upgrade to 10.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> First, let's see if all or which windows phone will be able to upgrade to 10.


10 will run on dev boards like the Raspberry Pi competitors. So it's reasonable to say it can scale down even lower than WP8 or W8(RT) ever could. So it's also reasonable to say all Windows Phone 8.1 devices can run it. Especially when it has been explicitly stated MS plans to do this.



Of course that doesn't mean much in the face of carriers and manufacturers who don't care. (Samsung ATIV)


----------



## connectwise

Not to mention, 1gig of ram for many of these lumias that might run really really slow with 10.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Not to mention, 1gig of ram for many of these lumias that might run really really slow with 10.


Again, it is scaling down to dev boards that commonly have 0.25GB of RAM. So I remain skeptical of such a statement without some solid evidence.


----------



## Cursedqt

http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/windows-mobile-10-screenshot-from-joe-belfiores-teched-europe-keynote/

Well I am going to take this screenshot with a big grain of salt but I sure hope it looks like this or something similar


----------



## Cursedqt

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2451783

Hacking,Flashing,Unlocking and Romming. Props to guys at xda dev they produce one of the best Roms out there can't wait to try them (maybe summer of 2015)


----------



## drnilly007

Hey I am trying out a Lumia 635 and I like it its very nice for its price. One thing that bugs me is when I connect to my Pioneer head unit in my car it says connected voice and wont play any music. My headunit is the DEH X9600BHS which was last years top model for single DIN units.

I connect the lumia to my Jambox and it says voice and Music. Any workaround for this?


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Hey I am trying out a Lumia 635 and I like it its very nice for its price. One thing that bugs me is when I connect to my Pioneer head unit in my car it says connected voice and wont play any music. My headunit is the DEH X9600BHS which was last years top model for single DIN units.
> 
> I connect the lumia to my Jambox and it says voice and Music. Any workaround for this?


It should recognize it as a usb stick or maybe the lumia cant recognize it no idea sorry









sidenote:When using other earbuds than the stock does your music suddenly freeze and doesnt start again cause when Im using my AKG Y16 the music just stops freezes and I have to replug them to start the music again.


----------



## dlee7283

I ended up giving up on a Nokia Lumia 635 right before Christmas..... Someone was waiting to upgrade their phone from a broken glass Galaxy S1 AT&T as they still had 2 months before they had a major upgrade in store. Luckily I sold it before the price went down to 39.99 new. Bought it for $100 originally.

I am using a Samsung Galaxy Avant right now (aka S5 mini) and while its a good phone I miss the battery life i got out out of the Nokia 635, I literally could go overnight without charging it and it barely use any juice. With the Avant thats been hard pressed to do.

Overall it seems like Windows Phone have much better battery life than people give them credit for.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> Overall it seems like Windows Phone have much better *everything* than people give them credit for.


fxd


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Hey I am trying out a Lumia 635 and I like it its very nice for its price. One thing that bugs me is when I connect to my Pioneer head unit in my car it says connected voice and wont play any music. My headunit is the DEH X9600BHS which was last years top model for single DIN units.
> 
> I connect the lumia to my Jambox and it says voice and Music. Any workaround for this?
> 
> 
> 
> It should recognize it as a usb stick or maybe the lumia cant recognize it no idea sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sidenote:When using other earbuds than the stock does your music suddenly freeze and doesnt start again cause when Im using my AKG Y16 the music just stops freezes and I have to replug them to start the music again.
Click to expand...

I used headphones for about 2 hours yesterday and it worked fine app works great the MixRadio app which works awesome. Its Pandora with ZERO ads!!! That app is worth the switch from Android.

Ok now its working on Bluetooth on second try.

Except now when I use GPS it keeps my stereo in Voice Control mode and wont also play music apps in backround hopefully they fix this soon. I am happy though that the Bluetooth music streaming is working though.


----------



## drnilly007

Either way I am looking to get a Lumia 735. I see a lot from the UK for sale on ebay cheaper than Newegg, which is $290 and I can get a used 830 for that price. However The EE shop from UK has them for 120 pounds off contract. Just need to get one imported.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Any word on when the 1020/1520 refreshes will come around?


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Any word on when the 1020/1520 refreshes will come around?


Yes. About 12 hours after I trade my 1520 in for the newest Galaxy S# (I think the 6 is coming this month)..


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Any word on when the 1020/1520 refreshes will come around?


For refreshers we will be waiting until the end of 2015.I have been with my 1520 for about 6 months and I was wondering how will the new 64bit SNDR 810 and 805 affect the performance since we are not lagdroid.I think it wouldnt be worth the investment since with the Denim Update we already got 4k on our camera.If they offered a unlocked aparature with the camera preinstalled that would be worth the switch.Either way I am a bit skeptical that 810 will have a major impact on the WPs(maybe Wp10 will need more resources but I srsly doubt it)


----------



## MistaBernie

sorry, I read refresh as something else. I too don't see alot of opportunity for a refreshes anytime soon.


----------



## Cursedqt

Have you seen the new Nokia N1 tablet.Think I am going to get it in the after my semester ends looks really promising plus the price won't burn a hole in my pocket.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Either way I am looking to get a Lumia 735. I see a lot from the UK for sale on ebay cheaper than Newegg, which is $290 and I can get a used 830 for that price. However The EE shop from UK has them for 120 pounds off contract. Just need to get one imported.


Apparently even though MS website says 4G LTE it doesn't have the appropriate bands for ATT.

830 on its way, lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Hey I am trying out a Lumia 635 and I like it its very nice for its price. One thing that bugs me is when I connect to my Pioneer head unit in my car it says connected voice and wont play any music. My headunit is the DEH X9600BHS which was last years top model for single DIN units.
> 
> I connect the lumia to my Jambox and it says voice and Music. Any workaround for this?


Might not recognize the w8 phone format:


I know my headunit recognizes my 925 w/ 8.1, but it's a cheapo double din touch screen and I can only skip and play/pause from mine on it. In my friend's '10 Jetta TDi same issue you're having since his only has the capability of voice/phone hands-free since from what he was told via the dealer it would have been an additional option to allow b/t audio/music (but he has a Galaxy S4)


----------



## kooldude.4141

Please count me in the club. I am partially active on this group and also own an windows phone. Using Lumia 1020 white for over 3 months now.


----------



## Cursedqt

http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/microsoft-fast-tracking-windows-10-for-mobile-expect-early-os-release-first-devices/

Wohoo #EarlySummer2015WP10

Oh and question I have been having minor problems with my AKG Y16(earbuds) when I plug them in everything is okay but after a couple of songs the music just stops and wont play.I have to unplug and plug them again.Its not always the case they sometimes work for hours but sometimes not even for 10 mins.I thought that wire somewhere might be loose but that is rather unlikely because they are 1 month old.


----------



## Cursedqt

http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/lumia-930-in-middle-east-more-european-markets-getting-lumia-denim-now-as-wider-roll-out-teased-again/

Beware 930Eu users for Denim update in the near Future.

PS:Could I get an inv into the club(it will be my first)


----------



## dBlisse

I'm pretty sure the January Windows event is for desktop only? Need better sources..

using a 630 right now, wow i dont like onscreen buttons


----------



## drnilly007

Yay! Got my 830 up and running. Its the RM-985 version from Canada. Qi wireless not powermat charging, and has Denim on it stock. Very nice upgrade from the 635. Yes the camera is absolutely amazing. Even at night it takes better pictures than what I can actually see. No 4k pictures though like the 920 and other models I read somewhere its the processor in the 830 that cant handle doing 4k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Hey I am trying out a Lumia 635 and I like it its very nice for its price. One thing that bugs me is when I connect to my Pioneer head unit in my car it says connected voice and wont play any music. My headunit is the DEH X9600BHS which was last years top model for single DIN units.
> 
> I connect the lumia to my Jambox and it says voice and Music. Any workaround for this?
> 
> 
> 
> Might not recognize the w8 phone format:
> 
> 
> I know my headunit recognizes my 925 w/ 8.1, but it's a cheapo double din touch screen and I can only skip and play/pause from mine on it. In my friend's '10 Jetta TDi same issue you're having since his only has the capability of voice/phone hands-free since from what he was told via the dealer it would have been an additional option to allow b/t audio/music (but he has a Galaxy S4)
Click to expand...

I ended up getting it to work, not sure how maybe it had updated from wifi but the next day I hopped in the car it worked. Only thing is when the GPS gives a direction it enables voice control on my deck but leaves voice control on. I have to hit the hang up button for music to resume playing.

Gonna see if the 830 has the same issue tomorrow. I just got the sim after having to cut it to fit. Test drive tomorrow!


----------



## Cursedqt

To all of the people who still visit this thread.The Malaysia 1520,930 and other models are getting Denim.I downloaded an hour ago.Hope somebody sees this







cheers

http://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/support/software-update/wp8-software-update/wp8-availability-in-asia-pacific/


----------



## ronnin426850

Guys, do you know if the HTC 8X will get an upgrade to 10?


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, do you know if the HTC 8X will get an upgrade to 10?


As far as it is known W10 will be on even dev boards that are less spec intensive than even the smartphones.So maybe yes you can further research on it.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, do you know if the HTC 8X will get an upgrade to 10?


From online youtube sources, yes, but it's all speculation.


----------



## Cursedqt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1422411861&v=PY4z6FmxbDs&x-yt-cl=84924572&feature=player_detailpage#t=2534

Well for all those like myself who skipped the boring and uninteresting things in MS's keynote.Here is Windows Phone 10
(if the link doesn't open the precise time just skip to 42:14)

It looks rather pretty but what I really wanted to know are the tweaks in the performance and etc.


----------



## dBlisse

Performance stuff doesn't really factor in until way nearer to release unless metrics show really badly, phone and desktop are still miles away from finished.

I'm annoyed that they've gotten rid of having the background in the tile foreground.


----------



## Cursedqt

Wish they would keep the transparent plus the new translucent background.Maybe if we complain enough on the phone insider forum or w/e it is they will listen.Also if on my W10 I think I am disable all the interface things haven't really been a fan of them even in w7.Also did they ever mention a spartan integration on Wp10 or its just for the desktop version.Would love me some super optimized browser from MS.


----------



## kooldude.4141

I do like windows phone, not complaining but i gotta say, microsoft isn't really doing much for windows phone users. Denim update problems show that, plus they haven't been able to fix the "resuming bug" till now! Every app does that annoying thing!
Plus lets get to basic apps, i have tried almost all music players out there. Everyone of them hang, i dont know if its because of the way the apps are coded for windows phone or something else, but i would atleast need a decent music player which doesn't hang everytime i access a playlist or songs. New bug i have discovered is all playlists are showing up 3 times, and when you scroll from one playlist to another, the playlist shows previous playlist's files for about a minute and then they change! (Xbox music and mixx radio do this alot)

Plus on an xda forum came to know about how microsoft didn't give the developers to create audio dsp's! Low end lumia phones don't have equaliser, a feature that even a 25$ phone has these days!









Lastly, i have tried all methods but lumia 1020 algorithms are totally off! Using flash equals to yellow tint no matter what setting you use! I am thinking of getting my phone repaired under warranty as i can see the camera lens reflection/flare when i use flash sometimes! Spoils the photo. Also microsoft abandoned the camera flagship phone, as per reports denim has no updates for 1020 users(No fix for resume bug, yellow tint, etc)









Sorry for such a long post, I am trying to love windows phone and I like it too. Just these things spoil my experience with windows phone!


----------



## connectwise

I can't believe how they bought Nokia, but didn't utilize there meego harmattan proprietary OS. Every single big manufacturer from Samsung, Apple have copied some part of meego. Blackberry 10 OS was directly copied from Nokia meego after they scraped the N9. BB10 OS was specifically delayed, rehashed, right after Nokia ditched it to rebuild it to copy that OS. They'd have so much of their OS problem figured out and would've been much more efficient at their improvements and debugging.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I can't believe how they bought Nokia, but didn't utilize there meego harmattan proprietary OS. Every single big manufacturer from Samsung, Apple have copied some part of meego. Blackberry 10 OS was directly copied from Nokia meego after they scraped the N9. BB10 OS was specifically delayed, rehashed, right after Nokia ditched it to rebuild it to copy that OS. They'd have so much of their OS problem figured out and would've been much more efficient at their improvements and debugging.


Remember that they had a better inside look than anyone else. Microsoft do not have the reputation of a wasteful company, they must have had a reason to not use something.


----------



## dBlisse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Remember that they had a better inside look than anyone else. Microsoft do not have the reputation of a wasteful company, they must have had a reason to not use something.


I've looked at some stuff and early designs of WP were amazing compared to anything on the market. Very Zune-like and sexy. I'm very sad they're not following up on those designs.


----------



## dBlisse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> I do like windows phone, not complaining but i gotta say, microsoft isn't really doing much for windows phone users. Denim update problems show that, plus they haven't been able to fix the "resuming bug" till now! Every app does that annoying thing!
> Plus lets get to basic apps, i have tried almost all music players out there. Everyone of them hang, i dont know if its because of the way the apps are coded for windows phone or something else, but i would atleast need a decent music player which doesn't hang everytime i access a playlist or songs. New bug i have discovered is all playlists are showing up 3 times, and when you scroll from one playlist to another, the playlist shows previous playlist's files for about a minute and then they change! (Xbox music and mixx radio do this alot)
> 
> Plus on an xda forum came to know about how microsoft didn't give the developers to create audio dsp's! Low end lumia phones don't have equaliser, a feature that even a 25$ phone has these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, i have tried all methods but lumia 1020 algorithms are totally off! Using flash equals to yellow tint no matter what setting you use! I am thinking of getting my phone repaired under warranty as i can see the camera lens reflection/flare when i use flash sometimes! Spoils the photo. Also microsoft abandoned the camera flagship phone, as per reports denim has no updates for 1020 users(No fix for resume bug, yellow tint, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for such a long post, I am trying to love windows phone and I like it too. Just these things spoil my experience with windows phone!


Have you tried zbox ?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Remember that they had a better inside look than anyone else. Microsoft do not have the reputation of a wasteful company, they must have had a reason to not use something.


Yeah, it was congruence of windows 8 OS, with tablets and PC. It's not like they were going to throw away Win 8 OS dev for a single mobile OS.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Thanks! Looks like xbox music but is much smoother! But it can't read my playlist file (I created with right click create a new playlist from pc trick)
My id tags are a mess, will take too much time to fix! Any other way to create playlist files which it can read?


----------



## Cursedqt

Have you guys updated to Denim.Most of the Asian 1520/930 are getting the Denim Update.
What do you guys think.Personally I have mixed feelings.

The camera update is huge.Shots are super fast,smooth iso has gone down to 64 .Shooting video on up to 2160p like Ms promised (though Ima stick with 1440p) and it ends there.

Now what i dont really like.
The brightness has gone way too up.Even on automatic it is more than I am used to.
The buttons glow really bright.Esp in the dark i am not looking to burn my eyes.
All of this brightness translates into more battery drain.The one thing I liked for my 1520 I could play for 5 hours straight and would still have 10% on battery saving mode to last me another 6 hours.Now I get barely 3 or 4 hours of youtube and gaming and have 10% remaining.Think MS went wrong on increasing brightness.
The resuming bug.I used to get it only in viber and one or two more applications but nothing major.Three days after i installed denim i got a freeze,resuming on the home screen.
Tried "Hey Cortana" couldn't set it up.
Also getting heat issues when browsing and listening to music(though as far as ive read the Snapdragons have thermo something that prevents them from overheating so not worried about it)
If the battery drain is getting heavier with every update I will consider getting a blackberry or something else just for emails and calls.

Well, nothing was built in a day,but im hopping on that Insider Program as soon as possible.


----------



## Artikbot

Just picked a 930 off eBay! Let's see


----------



## kooldude.4141

From what i have heard denim update didnt help much to 920,1020 users! Also there was a thread where people were claiming they started seeing resume bug on denim running on 930. I am still waiting for denim update. I had installed preview for developers but had to flash the phone since i faced many problems! (phone wouldnt unlock, usually would hang, had to restart with power+vol down)


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> Have you guys updated to Denim.Most of the Asian 1520/930 are getting the Denim Update.
> What do you guys think.Personally I have mixed feelings.
> 
> The camera update is huge.Shots are super fast,smooth iso has gone down to 64 .Shooting video on up to 2160p like Ms promised (though Ima stick with 1440p) and it ends there.
> 
> Now what i dont really like.
> The brightness has gone way too up.Even on automatic it is more than I am used to.
> The buttons glow really bright.Esp in the dark i am not looking to burn my eyes.
> All of this brightness translates into more battery drain.The one thing I liked for my 1520 I could play for 5 hours straight and would still have 10% on battery saving mode to last me another 6 hours.Now I get barely 3 or 4 hours of youtube and gaming and have 10% remaining.Think MS went wrong on increasing brightness.
> The resuming bug.I used to get it only in viber and one or two more applications but nothing major.Three days after i installed denim i got a freeze,resuming on the home screen.
> Tried "Hey Cortana" couldn't set it up.
> Also getting heat issues when browsing and listening to music(though as far as ive read the Snapdragons have thermo something that prevents them from overheating so not worried about it)
> If the battery drain is getting heavier with every update I will consider getting a blackberry or something else just for emails and calls.
> 
> Well, nothing was built in a day,but im hopping on that Insider Program as soon as possible.


930 CV Malaysia. About a week in my only complaint is that Hey Cortana isn't reliable. But "Ok Google" is about the same level of reliability as far as I can tell.


----------



## JKuhn

I guess there's no harm in joining. I just picked up a used Lumia 520 to use until I can upgrade, due to the lack of updates on Android. My old Galaxy Fame is still on 4.1.2.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I guess there's no harm in joining. I just picked up a used Lumia 520 to use until I can upgrade, due to the lack of updates on Android. My old Galaxy Fame is still on 4.1.2.


If you want to join the Windows Insider program the 10 preview for phones is starting soon.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Even i am waiting for windows 10 for phone preview. Microsoft said it will start sometime in February, but seeing how they missed denim update schedule, I guess it might get pushed to March for some devices.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> If you want to join the Windows Insider program the 10 preview for phones is starting soon.


will my ancient 920 have 10 support?


----------



## Licht

https://twitter.com/lumia/status/532128314467823616


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> https://twitter.com/lumia/status/532128314467823616


decccceeeeeent


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> https://twitter.com/lumia/status/532128314467823616


show us the goods!!!


----------



## Licht

If you guys want to keep up with basically everything check out Windows Central.


----------



## Cursedqt

From all of the rumors I've heard Wp10 maybe released by mid Feb.But just rumors.I hope the w10 update will bring the battery consumption back to normal.


----------



## dBlisse

No it won't be released in February. That's a stupid rumour lol. Maybe insider's program or dev preview in feb, but release won't be before BUILD. makes no sense otherwise.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> If you want to join the Windows Insider program the 10 preview for phones is starting soon.


I joined that on day one.

I'm a bit unsure about installing it on my phone though.


----------



## Artikbot

New 930 should be getting here today!

Hopefully I'll have a handful until WP10 releases and I don't get the 'new goodies itch'


----------



## JKuhn

I'd like some help from you people.

According to this page, 8.1 supports Afrikaans as a display language, but I can't set it. I can select Afrikaans, but it doesn't allow me to use it as a display language. Does someone know how to fix this?


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'd like some help from you people.
> 
> According to this page, 8.1 supports Afrikaans as a display language, but I can't set it. I can select Afrikaans, but it doesn't allow me to use it as a display language. Does someone know how to fix this?


Hmm back up your files and settings first than do a hard reset ,check for updates and when in doubt search google.


----------



## Cursedqt

On Nokia Lumia 1520-Denim Malaysia


----------



## glussier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'd like some help from you people.
> 
> According to this page, 8.1 supports Afrikaans as a display language, but I can't set it. I can select Afrikaans, but it doesn't allow me to use it as a display language. Does someone know how to fix this?


Check and make sure you followed the whole procedure: http://www.7tutorials.com/how-change-display-language-windows-phone-8


----------



## Artikbot

I have to say I am impressed by WP8.1 and the Lumia 930. Works a treat, the screen is wonderful, the touchscreen is amazing, sound works a charm, the camera is literally breathtaking as far as mobile goes... The built-in wireless charging is just icing on the cake.

Very very nice platform. Too bad stupid Google doesn't have Hangouts for Windows Phone. Alas, I'll have to do with it, as I'm not going back to Android in the foreseeable future.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> Hmm back up your files and settings first than do a hard reset ,check for updates and when in doubt search google.


I assume I'll have to re-install 8.1 then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> 
> 
> On Nokia Lumia 1520-Denim Malaysia


I have Afrikaans as an option there, but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> Check and make sure you followed the whole procedure: http://www.7tutorials.com/how-change-display-language-windows-phone-8


I already found that page, and went through it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





After adding the language:




I'm running 8.1 Update and my phone reports as up to date. I also tell it to restart when prompted.

Oh, and the Dutch option was just to see what it does, since I can largely understand it.


----------



## JKuhn

I saw here that I can only get up to Cyan. Could that be the reason for the above issue?

EDIT: Now I'm confused. According to Extras + Info I have Denim, but according to Lumia Help + Tips I have Cyan. Plus there's the above link.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Any word on when Denim's coming to North America?


----------



## Artikbot

(I didn't notice any changes from Cyan to Denim)

/confessionbear


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> (I didn't notice any changes from Cyan to Denim)
> 
> /confessionbear


I looked at the info for Denim, and it seemed to me that most people won't notice much of a difference.

I guess I should do the reset as mentioned above, now that it's weekend. But I'm lazy.


----------



## ronnin426850

What's in todays 8.1 Preview for Develpers update?

First I got something called "HTC update for Windows Phone", then right after that another update rolled in, anyone know anything? I think it's very stupid that updates don't contain release notes that you can read before installing them. Besides "this update makes your phone even more awesome"










Nevermind, it's version 8.10.14219.341, mobile data switch in action center.


----------



## connectwise

O snap, it might be happening soon:


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Wrong thread...


----------



## Cursedqt

Well it broke.














:

Now I am wondering is it worth repairing it or just get an 735 or 830 as a side device until new ones come out.Or do you guys have any suggestions as a new one I am open to suggestions.
(When life gives u lemons make lemonade)


----------



## Artikbot

Boom! Really eager to see what W10 brings to the table


----------



## JKuhn

I'm also eager to try 10 on my Lumia 520, but unfortunately I can't (at least for now).


----------



## dBlisse

Using a test 930 from work, it's so nice @[email protected]


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> Using a test 930 from work, it's so nice @[email protected]


Have to use a Droid again for work purposes (930 is my personal phone)... So much bloat. So little order. So little uniformity. Much lag. Much 'App has stopped responding'

...No thanks, I'll keep my 930.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Question: Has anyone else had their phone randomly restart when receiving texts or surfing the web?


----------



## glussier

Never happened to any of my phones (Lumia 625, 1320 and 830)


----------



## JKuhn

Not here.

I do however have a problem where my phone refuses to change the volume. It shows that the volume is changed, but nothing changes on the actual output until I reboot it. It's a pain, because I turn the volume up when using the speaker, but then I can't turn it down for headphones.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Question: Has anyone else had their phone randomly restart when receiving texts or surfing the web?


Mine will do that regardless of what is going on. It does not happen to often though, maybe a few times a month...maybe more. Lumia 1520


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Question: Has anyone else had their phone randomly restart when receiving texts or surfing the web?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine will do that regardless of what is going on. It does not happen to often though, maybe a few times a month...maybe more. Lumia 1520
Click to expand...

Sounds like it could be a problem with the phone itself, as I am also on a 1520.


----------



## Artikbot

Yup, my 930 doesn't do it.


----------



## ronnin426850

Guys, I have 3.8Gb of "Other" files and Storage Cleaner doesn't help! How can I delete them?!


----------



## glussier

That space should eventually be released back to you, but, if you can't wait, the only way, I know, to release that space is to reset the phone.


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, I have 3.8Gb of "Other" files and Storage Cleaner doesn't help! How can I delete them?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> That space should eventually be released back to you, but, if you can't wait, the only way, I know, to release that space is to reset the phone.


This or buy an SD card


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> This or buy an SD card


HTC 8X, no slot for card. I have 0 photos, 0 videos, 0 images, emails, just a few apps, and only 6Gb storage left of 16Gb total. I don't want to reset because reasons.


----------



## Cursedqt

http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/26/8112909/samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-pictures-leak

Just look at the uglyness of the S6 and my complete ignorance would have led me to buying it. I am sticking to Lumia till I am sick of it.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/26/8112909/samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-pictures-leak
> 
> Just look at the uglyness of the S6 and my complete ignorance would have led me to buying it. I am sticking to Lumia till I am sick of it.


I wouldn't call it ugly so much as a product completely devoid of any original ideas. Hopefully it will at least function without being a slug. It astonishes me anytime I use a "latest and greatest" Droid and realize that my two-year-old Lumia 820 is faster. Everyone using Android today reminds me of when people were using Windows 3.1 20 years ago--it was total crap, but everyone had to use it, or at least thought they had to use it.


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> I wouldn't call it ugly so much as a product completely devoid of any original ideas. Hopefully it will at least function without being a slug. It astonishes me anytime I use a "latest and greatest" Droid and realize that my two-year-old Lumia 820 is faster. Everyone using Android today reminds me of when people were using Windows 3.1 20 years ago--it was total crap, but everyone had to use it, or at least thought they had to use it.


For samsung this should be right down embarrassing.I mean honestly couldn't they atleast make their own design and why is everyone all of a sudden putting a camera hump on the back?

I feel like im going to wait for the iphone 7 lol


----------



## newbrevolution

Netflix Installation Issues 80073cf6

Does anyone have advice on how to get around this issue to install Netflix?

I recently started to have issues opening Netflix; you would open it but it closed immediately. I have done many restarts (holding the down vol & wake/sleep buttons) but continued to have the issue. Finally one day I just removed it from the phone (after I updated to Denim) and now when I try to install I get this generic error 80073cf6. I have done a few Google searches on that error but found nothing helpful. I have Denim installed but had the open/close issues before and after. I also tried it with the Storage Sense setting to install new apps to my SD card and to the phone but same issue.

Nokia Lumia 1520 (RM-940)


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Netflix Installation Issues 80073cf6
> 
> Does anyone have advice on how to get around this issue to install Netflix?
> 
> I recently started to have issues opening Netflix; you would open it but it closed immediately. I have done many restarts (holding the down vol & wake/sleep buttons) but continued to have the issue. Finally one day I just removed it from the phone (after I updated to Denim) and now when I try to install I get this generic error 80073cf6. I have done a few Google searches on that error but found nothing helpful. I have Denim installed but had the open/close issues before and after. I also tried it with the Storage Sense setting to install new apps to my SD card and to the phone but same issue.
> 
> Nokia Lumia 1520 (RM-940)


mm try reseting the store region ,if all else fails back up everything and hardreset it


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> mm try reseting the store region ,if all else fails back up everything and hardreset it


How do I reset the store region on my phone? I know how to do that on my RT tablet but I do not see that as an option in the settings menu under Store. Wiping the phone is my last resort lol.

Thanks!


----------



## Cursedqt

I just change it and set it back again.Does the job for me or atleast it did on my broke 1520
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> How do I reset the store region on my phone? I know how to do that on my RT tablet but I do not see that as an option in the settings menu under Store. Wiping the phone is my last resort lol.
> 
> Thanks!


I just change it to something else and change it back again it works or it did on my broken 1520


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> I just change it and set it back again.Does the job for me or at least it did on my broke 1520
> I just change it to something else and change it back again it works or it did on my broken 1520


I tried a couple times, restarts in between, but that didn't work







Thank you though. I am also on the 1520.

EDIT: Ok I tried again this morning and was able to get Netflix downloaded and installed! I never did the reset,


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Okay, does anyone know of an alarm clock app that will play the alarm tone through a set of connected speakers (the headphone jack) as opposed to the ones built into the phone?

Reason I ask is because I'm a heavy sleeper and even at top volume with the phone right next to me, the included alarm app won't wake me up.


----------



## newbrevolution

I use this ringtone app called "Free Ringtones". I downloaded a ringer called "Extreme Alarm Clock"; this ringer will get louder as it plays. Try it; it may work for you.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Added Aktikbot to the OP with his 930

Didn't see anyone else with new Phones but I know I missed someone as I always do lol. Sorry for being Awol recently.

Anyway is it still worth getting a HTC one M8 in about a month or so? An SD card slot is one of my requirements and with my phone on a severe decline I can't wait for the M9 to come out. I know the 635 is another option but idk


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Added Aktikbot to the OP with his 930


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Added Aktikbot to the OP with his 930
> 
> Didn't see anyone else with new Phones but *I know I missed someone* as I always do lol. Sorry for being Awol recently.
> 
> Anyway is it still worth getting a HTC one M8 in about a month or so? An SD card slot is one of my requirements and with my phone on a severe decline I can't wait for the M9 to come out. I know the 635 is another option but idk


Indeed.







I have a Lumia 520.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Added Aktikbot to the OP with his 930
> 
> Didn't see anyone else with new Phones but I know I missed someone as I always do lol. Sorry for being Awol recently.
> 
> Anyway is it still worth getting a HTC one M8 in about a month or so? An SD card slot is one of my requirements and with my phone on a severe decline I can't wait for the M9 to come out. I know the 635 is another option but idk


Please add me too!

I got a Lumia 920


----------



## Nitrogannex

Added


----------



## JKuhn

I see I'm listed under 620, I have a 520. Also, my username is misspelled.


----------



## jsc1973

I've got an 820 now. The 520 went to a friend to get her off a dreadful low-end Droid phone.


----------



## Wolfsbora

How have I missed this thread?! Nokia Lumia 928 owner here! When will Verizon pick up the Lumia series again? I'm due for an upgrade in a couple of months but I'm seriously considering changing my carrier if they don't get the Lumia series back.


----------



## dBlisse

http://www.winbeta.org/news/leaked-windows-10-phones-screenshots-unveil-updated-ui-and-icons-closer-look-new-apps

Ugh really don't like the new UI on the phone....


----------



## Artikbot

I think it looks smart... Then again, WP8.1 already looks very polished in terms of UI, so I'm not sure how are they going to improve much on it without making it look like a completely different OS.

I would definitely like to see a categorized settings screen and the ability to leave empty rows in the home screen.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> http://www.winbeta.org/news/leaked-windows-10-phones-screenshots-unveil-updated-ui-and-icons-closer-look-new-apps
> 
> Ugh really don't like the new UI on the phone....


I won't grow too concerned as at this stage there will be several competing designs.


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> http://www.winbeta.org/news/leaked-windows-10-phones-screenshots-unveil-updated-ui-and-icons-closer-look-new-apps
> 
> Ugh really don't like the new UI on the phone....


Well they look kind of fake to me.IMO this may be only a preliminary version ,beta version,though I am hoping it won't look so eh unappealing.
The start button on the button is it really there or it is something on the picture?


----------



## huzzug

its just a watermark on the image. Also, I'm a Lumia 920 owner here. Mind adding me to the list


----------



## ManofGod1000

Please go ahead and add me. Started with an HTC Sense, went to an HTC HD7, then an HTC 8x to a Lumia 925. Now I am on a HTC One M8 for Windows and loving it!







The battery life on this thing is the best I have ever seen on a smart phone and it is very, very fast.


----------



## btupsx

Not sure how I missed this thread; been rocking an 822 for a few months, love the overall shape and heft, reminds me of a 3GS.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Even my name is not mentioned in the list. I own a lumia 1020 white with denim.
Thanks!


----------



## Ragsters

Will W10 make my Lumia 920 relevant again? Thinking of getting the Galaxy S6 to replace it.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Will W10 make my Lumia 920 relevant again? Thinking of getting the Galaxy S6 to replace it.


I don't know about other Android phones, but my Galaxy Fame is very unstable, to the point where I can't depend in it.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I don't know about other Android phones, but my Galaxy Fame is very unstable, to the point where I can't depend in it.


Same experience here; stock Android is the buggiest of the three major OS's.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I don't know about other Android phones, but my Galaxy Fame is very unstable, to the point where I can't depend in it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Same experience here; stock Android is the buggiest of the three major OS's.


My Note 2 is pretty stable.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Will W10 make my Lumia 920 relevant again? Thinking of getting the Galaxy S6 to replace it.


In what way is it not relevant?


----------



## Artikbot

I like Android, but there are two main gripes that made me switch to WP.

1) I can never tell if my phone will piss around when I get a call and I might lose the call.

2) You're at the mercy of the carrier AND the manufacturer to get updates for a non-top end device that is older than 6 months.


----------



## Cursedqt

Well here is a little info update on W10, damn why did I have to brake my 1520 (cries over it)

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/microsoft-windows-insider-phones-partition,28846.html


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> Well here is a little info update on W10, damn why did I have to brake my 1520 (cries over it)
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/microsoft-windows-insider-phones-partition,28846.html


I see the Lumia 520 will be supported.


----------



## cyanmcleod

so any word on new phones from verizon? i have the M8 now and after swapping it out 3 times i am done with it. my old 928 doesnt hold a charge all day anymore. only options are an ebay phone or the samsung ativ se.


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> so any word on new phones from verizon? i have the M8 now and after swapping it out 3 times i am done with it. my old 928 doesnt hold a charge all day anymore. only options are an ebay phone or the samsung ativ se.


Mmm you can get the 930 for 350$, on newegg i think, otherwise there are cheap lumia phones in the 435,730,725 and 5xx personally I would buy the 1520 (again) it was a fab phone but kind reluctant to do so because of the high spec goodies that have dropped during the last months with the 14nm FF and 20nm A8 oh my.

Still waiting for a beast lumia phone


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> Mmm you can get the 930 for 350$, on newegg i think, otherwise there are cheap lumia phones in the 435,730,725 and 5xx personally I would buy the 1520 (again) it was a fab phone but kind reluctant to do so because of the high spec goodies that have dropped during the last months with the 14nm FF and 20nm A8 oh my.
> 
> Still waiting for a beast lumia phone


arent those all att phones? i am verizon and cannot switch.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> so any word on new phones from verizon? i have the M8 now and after swapping it out 3 times i am done with it. my old 928 doesnt hold a charge all day anymore. only options are an ebay phone or the samsung ativ se.


You and I are in the same boat. I will only go with another Nokia/Microsoft phone and won't touch the M8 or any other brand. My 928's battery is on its way out too. I'm really hoping that the Surface Phone is revealed by June when I am due for an upgrade. Though, I have a feeling it will be released when Windows 10 is released.


----------



## cyanmcleod

i also have an upgrade coming in june for 5 lines. not sure what to get but i really dislike this M8. the thing does weird stuff and has put a bad mark on an otherwise perfect record for all the WP8 devices we have at work.


----------



## Artikbot

Lol @930 not being supported under the next build.

Like, wut.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Lol @930 not being supported under the next build.
> 
> Like, wut.


They said they can add/remove phones from the build depending on bugs.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Lol @930 not being supported under the next build.
> 
> Like, wut.


If you're putting 10 on your $600 phone (or that's what I paid long, long, ago) you're a mad man.

I bought a 635 just for toying around.


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> arent those all att phones? i am verizon and cannot switch.


I am located in the EU, unlocked versions are the go to for me. i have no idea about verizon plans sorry


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> I am located in the EU, unlocked versions are the go to for me. i have no idea about verizon plans sorry


Verizon uses this technology your country was smart enough to avoid called CDMA. He can only use Verizon phones. Locked or not. Last I checked you have to rewrite your radio firmware to change a CDMA phone's carrier.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Verizon uses this technology *your country was smart enough to avoid called CDMA*. He can only use Verizon phones. Locked or not. Last I checked you have to rewrite your radio firmware to change a CDMA phone's carrier.


This was such an anti-consumer move. I'm pretty disappointed with Verizon through and through. They had bumped my phone plan up to $140 just for 2gb data and unlimited talk and text. I called them up and told them to cancel my plan because AT&T could give me the same for $65/month AND I'd still be able to upgrade to another Nokia. They quickly matched that rate...pretty amazing considering my bill was cut by more than half...







They price gouge you until you speak up.


----------



## cyanmcleod

too bad for me, if i switch to ATT here i might as well get a windows RT tablet since it will have the same amount of calling features. there is ZERO coverage here outside of the city here


----------



## JKuhn

I wonder when the new Win10 build will be available.


----------



## kpo6969

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Microsoft-to-Launch-Next-Windows-10-for-Phones-Build-on-Friday-477981.shtml


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Microsoft-to-Launch-Next-Windows-10-for-Phones-Build-on-Friday-477981.shtml


Thanks.


----------



## Ragsters

I will be getting a Galaxy S6 hopefully on release date. If anyone cares I will be posting my Lumia 920 here in the Market Place as soon as I can.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Lol @930 not being supported under the next build.
> 
> Like, wut.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're putting 10 on your $600 phone (or that's what I paid long, long, ago) you're a mad man.
> 
> I bought a 635 just for toying around.
Click to expand...

Nah, I don't even think of doing that. If I wanted to play with experimental builds I would have stayed with a droid.

But I still found it funny that many devices have a build but one of the flagships doesn't,


----------



## glussier

It's not that hard to understand. Microsoft has a problem with windows 10 and the 930, so they will release windows 10 for that phone when it is ready. Anybody who has a 930 doesn't want to convert-it into a door stop.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> It's not that hard to understand. Microsoft has a problem with windows 10 and the 930, so they will release windows 10 for that phone when it is ready. Anybody who has a 930 doesn't want to convert-it into a door stop.


Bold assumption considering the 1520 is in the list and so is the Icon.


----------



## glussier

It's not a bold assumption, Microsoft, themselves, said that they had to temporarily remove the 930 from the windows 10 preview because there was a problem. And, that as soon as the problem would be fixed they would release windows 10 preview for the 930.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> It's not that hard to understand. Microsoft has a problem with windows 10 and the 930, so they will release windows 10 for that phone when it is ready. Anybody who has a 930 doesn't want to convert-it into a door stop.
> 
> 
> 
> Bold assumption considering the 1520 is in the list and so is the Icon.
Click to expand...

You got a problem with the 1520, son?

*soothingly strokes my 1520*

It's okay, sweetie. I'll protect you from that mean old Artikbot...


----------



## Wolfsbora

I'm so sad... My trusty 928 died yesterday and I had to revert back to my iPhone 4s. I'm not happy at all. With Verizon not carrying Nokia, I will just have to stay with the fanboyPhone unless this "Surface Phone" surfaces (pun totally intended).


----------



## cyanmcleod

well my new samsung ativ se should be here today to replace my htc m8 that has been nothing but trouble.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> well my new samsung ativ se should be here today to replace my htc m8 that has been nothing but trouble.


Keep us posted as to how you like it. I'd consider it...


----------



## JKuhn

Is anybody else having issues with the Insider app? I keep getting server errors when I try to check for the new build.

EDIT: I just saw that there's a problem and the pulled the servers.

Link


----------



## cyanmcleod

so i just got it in, took it out of the box and BAM! stuck pixel right in the middle. i cant win


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> It's not a bold assumption, Microsoft, themselves, said that they had to temporarily remove the 930 from the windows 10 preview because there was a problem. And, that as soon as the problem would be fixed they would release windows 10 preview for the 930.


Then it doesn't mean that they don't want users fiddling with the 930, it simply means that the build doesn't work.

Which I am perfectly alright with, I'm staying on 8.1 until 10 gets released anyway.


----------



## glussier

I do not know why you are quoting me on that, you are repeating exactly what I said. For myself, I will install windows 10 on a 625 and 1320 but not on my daily driver 830.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> so i just got it in, took it out of the box and BAM! stuck pixel right in the middle. i cant win


Man... I guess I'll avoid that one then. +1 to make up for your bad luck.


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Man... I guess I'll avoid that one then. +1 to make up for your bad luck.


well so far i am loving the phone other than the pixel stuck. i will just send it back for a new one. none of the issues my M8 had have shown up yet so all is good for now. time will tell....


----------



## kzone75

Downloading the update now. Can't find any reason to upgrade from this 520..


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Downloading the update now. Can't find any reason to upgrade from this 520..


You're a bit late to the party.







Mine's already running.

One thing I noticed is that the back/start/search keys don't respond too well. I'll send info to M$ when I have time to find the option.


----------



## JKuhn

I'm curious where we're actually supposed to post about the Win10 preveiw. Should it be here, in the full Win10 club, or in a new thread?

Also, they can't say that I'm not doing my part with feedback. I already sent in 3 issues/requests for the mobile version, and I can't remember how many on the PC version.


----------



## midnytwarrior

I just updated my 920 with Windows 10.

Phone stopped responding. Screen shows only keypad for SIM card code and that's it. No response from other buttons as well...


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> I just updated my 920 with Windows 10.
> 
> Phone stopped responding. Screen shows only keypad for SIM card code and that's it. No response from other buttons as well...


That sucks. I suppose you'll have to flash 8.1 back on it.

I have a problem with my phone being unusually slow (not unbearable though), and my battery life is almost non-existant. I had to connect it to a charger several times today (with 8.1 I get about 2 days with 3G disabled, and 1 day with it enabled). This issue alone is bad enough to make me consider flashing 8.1 back.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> That sucks. I suppose you'll have to flash 8.1 back on it.
> 
> I have a problem with my phone being unusually slow (not unbearable though), and my battery life is almost non-existant. I had to connect it to a charger several times today (with 8.1 I get about 2 days with 3G disabled, and 1 day with it enabled). This issue alone is bad enough to make me consider flashing 8.1 back.


How do you flash it back? Sorry for noob question.

I plan on keeping it until the battery drains out and see what happens after it restarts.


----------



## glussier

If you want to go back to 8.1, you have to use Windows Phone recovery Tool: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/mobile/support/faq/?action=singleTopic&topic=FA142987


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> If you want to go back to 8.1, you have to use Windows Phone recovery Tool: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/mobile/support/faq/?action=singleTopic&topic=FA142987


Thanks.









But first I have to get it running.









Battery drained out but after charging still the same SIM card code entry is there. No changes. When I try to enter SIM code nothing happens, even the dots that represent the code does not show.


----------



## glussier

Remove the sim card and then flash 8.1 . You don't need the sim card for the flash to work.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first I have to get it running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battery drained out but after charging still the same SIM card code entry is there. No changes. When I try to enter SIM code nothing happens, even the dots that represent the code does not show.


Look up Gabriel(Gabe) Aul in Twitter, he posted a way around that so yo won't have to flash 8.1 back.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> I do not know why you are quoting me on that, you are repeating exactly what I said. For myself, I will install windows 10 on a 625 and 1320 but not on my daily driver 830.


Because we are saying the same thing, right from the beginning.

Your last post proved that, hence I quoted it.

Problem solved.









Yesterday a friend of mine asked how was the state of the store in Win Phone... It made me realise that even if we don't have many apps, the phone already comes with the majority of apps (sans messaging ones) that a normal user needs!

Still if only Google was to bring bloody Hangouts, that would be great.


----------



## Cursedqt

Here is a though
I was reading into the g4 leaks i got a thought: Wouldn't it be great if MS announced the v2 of Lumia Phones with a 810/805 or perhaps get Exynos Chips from Samsung. Personal thought if they started teasing people and released them Q3 it would be awsome. I get that they are making good on W10 but they can release new hardware and continue to improve it with w10.

Anyone Q4 for the next Lumia phones is a long long time for mua.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> Here is a though
> I was reading into the g4 leaks i got a thought: Wouldn't it be great if MS announced the v2 of Lumia Phones with a 810/805 or perhaps get Exynos Chips from Samsung. Personal thought if they started teasing people and released them Q3 it would be awsome. I get that they are making good on W10 but they can release new hardware and continue to improve it with w10.


I'd rather they keep improving the software and ecosystem than get into some geek hardware-spec battle with the Android phones. The only reason those octocore CPU's exist is because Android is a horrible resource hog. Not needed in a Windows Phone, and I'd prefer not to pay extra for hardware the phone will never even make use of.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> Here is a though
> I was reading into the g4 leaks i got a thought: Wouldn't it be great if MS announced the v2 of Lumia Phones with a 810/805 or perhaps get Exynos Chips from Samsung. Personal thought if they started teasing people and released them Q3 it would be awsome. I get that they are making good on W10 but they can release new hardware and continue to improve it with w10.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather they keep improving the software and ecosystem than get into some geek hardware-spec battle with the Android phones. The only reason those octocore CPU's exist is because Android is a horrible resource hog. Not needed in a Windows Phone, and I'd prefer not to pay extra for hardware the phone will never even make use of.
Click to expand...

This.

Just because we are on OCN does not mean that we need the ability to go all e-peen with our phones.


----------



## JKuhn

I also don't like the idea of a very high-powered phone because it's just heavier on the battery.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> Remove the sim card and then flash 8.1 . You don't need the sim card for the flash to work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Look up Gabriel(Gabe) Aul in Twitter, he posted a way around that so yo won't have to flash 8.1 back.


Thanks guys for the help.

The SIM pin code problem was done by simply removing the feature or disabling the pin code request.

However, after using the phone under Windows 10, there are still a lot of bugs, like being unable to switch off the data connection even though the switch is already on the off position and constant crashes. I did left some feedback.

For now I reverted back to 8.1 Denim and all I can say is that I'm totally relieved.

+Rep to both of you!


----------



## glussier

Thanks for the Rep+


----------



## VaiFanatic

I just want a successor to the 1020, but that won't be happening as few people really do make use of the awesome (although slow due to the chip) camera that it has. It's not DSLR, but it takes better photos than my iPhone 5 and Galaxy S5 could ever hope to.

The interface is simple, the phone feels speedy enough (I don't have a lot of apps on it) for what I use it for. I've always liked Nokia, and all the Nokia phones I've ever owned actually still work without missing a beat.

Right now I'm plunging into the W10 preview on the phone, so we'll see what happens. It's not my main lifeline so I can deal with it, but I just want to see how well it can keep up.


----------



## ried16

has anyone figured out a way to make adobe flash work on windows phone 8 yet or is it pretty much impossible?


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> has anyone figured out a way to make adobe flash work on windows phone 8 yet or is it pretty much impossible?


Adobe has dropped all support for Flash on mobile devices. Any support left in Android is subject to breaking at any moment. The future is HTML5 and it is coming very rapidly.


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Adobe has dropped all support for Flash on mobile devices. Any support left in Android is subject to breaking at any moment. The future is HTML5 and it is coming very rapidly.


The embedding options for multimedia in HTML5 are a welcomed sight, and it's time to Flash to go bye-bye.

Lately I've been having issues with Flash crashing on my PC no matter which browser I'm using (Firefox was the worst so I switched to Chrome and flash is starting to crash more now on it too). Flash still seems to be most stable on IE, but I've never been the biggest fan of IE...

I'm hoping the fancy, rebranded IE (Spartan) truly becomes something nice. I haven't tried to use it on my W10 preview on my 1020 yet, but I will mess around with it tomorrow.


----------



## Cursedqt

http://fortheloveoftech.com/2015/04/16/windows-10-will-launch-two-flagship-windows-phones-pen-support/

For the people with broken lumia phones,like myself, I am happy wit the news and even more they are coming after several months.
Sad news for the 1020 users, there may not be a 2040 for u guys.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> http://fortheloveoftech.com/2015/04/16/windows-10-will-launch-two-flagship-windows-phones-pen-support/
> 
> For the people with broken lumia phones,like myself, I am happy wit the news and even more they are coming after several months.
> Sad news for the 1020 users, there may not be a 2040 for u guys.


Thank you for this news!! +1 Any idea as to when they will launch?


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> http://fortheloveoftech.com/2015/04/16/windows-10-will-launch-two-flagship-windows-phones-pen-support/
> 
> For the people with broken lumia phones,like myself, I am happy wit the news and even more they are coming after several months.
> Sad news for the 1020 users, there may not be a 2040 for u guys.


Yup, I should have known.

Users like me who love the slower, larger 41MP sensor are just a minority. I tend to shoot most of my photos setting everything manually like I would with my DSLR, and it's actually nice being able to really manipulate the aperture, shutter speed, etc., to my liking. Truly a flagship feature that goes unappreciated by the vast amount of folks who just want a point and click camera.

My 1020 is holding up great after two years and I expect it to continue on without any issues unless it suffers some kind of accident (I'd rather it not!)


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> Yup, I should have known.
> 
> Users like me who love the slower, larger 41MP sensor are just a minority. I tend to shoot most of my photos setting everything manually like I would with my DSLR, and it's actually nice being able to really manipulate the aperture, shutter speed, etc., to my liking. Truly a flagship feature that goes unappreciated by the vast amount of folks who just want a point and click camera.
> 
> *My 1020 is holding up great after two years and I expect it to continue on without any issues unless it suffers some kind of accident (I'd rather it not!)*


I thought the same thing but 2 months before I was due for an upgrade (22 months in) my 928 shutoff and never came back on. Now, here I am 3 generations back with an iPhone 4S. It feels so antiquated compared to my 928. June is my upgrade month. I'm going to hold out until that new Windows phone becomes available. I CANNOT wait. I'm so glad Microsoft acquired Nokia's mobile division. They can develop the hardware to their OS instead of the other way around.


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I thought the same thing but 2 months before I was due for an upgrade (22 months in) my 928 shutoff and never came back on. Now, here I am 3 generations back with an iPhone 4S. It feels so antiquated compared to my 928. June is my upgrade month. I'm going to hold out until that new Windows phone becomes available. I CANNOT wait. I'm so glad Microsoft acquired Nokia's mobile division. They can develop the hardware to their OS instead of the other way around.


Yikes! That's a bummer ?

I'm really hoping they give us a successor to the 1020. I'd like a little more screen real-estate and a quad core chip. The 41MP camera is great!

I'm actually typing this up on it using Project Spartan as we speak.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Ugh, I just updated my 920 to the latest update (not developer preview) which I think is denim or maybe one update newer... My battery life has been halved. I think I saw someone mentioning something similar happening but I can't find the post. Any ideas? Should I try developer preview updates?


----------



## JKuhn

The Win10 Tech Preview has a way of cutting battery life AT LEAST by half. If that's a problem, don't even think of using it at this stage.

Before installing Win10 my Lumia 520 lasted about 2 days without 3G on light-moderate use. Now it sometimes lasts a day with very light use.


----------



## VaiFanatic

I too am having an issue with decreased battery life, but I can live with it for the moment. With moderate use the phone will still last the most of the day.


----------



## Cursedqt

Ooops forgot to post this

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/new-product/mobile-phone/3593142/microsoft-lumia-940-windows-10-phone-uk-release-date-price-specs/

#WarningNeverTrustPhoneArenaPics

Anyway this might be better but i think MS is trying to off loading everything in the middle or at the end of summer with windows 10, next gen lumias, dx12 and more stuff probably i dont know.

On a side note : can anyone clarify the difference between the now 20mp Pure View and upcoming 24mp Pure View , from the *"info"* 60fps on 2160p is a double bump but how will it translate into more light ,lower iso and etc.


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Thank you for this news!! +1 Any idea as to when they will launch?


Thank you for the +1 (ur my first







) I am going to post more when I find more wp news i am sooo eager to know more about my future phone haha


----------



## kooldude.4141

Even though i love my windows phone I am slightly scared of the future for windows phone platform. Microsoft is concentrating more on other platforms than on windows phone. Office for example is currently better on ios than on windows. They ported here maps to android and ios, and we have no google maps option!








After denim update i thought the resuming thing would get solved but still that problem persists. Apps like whatsapp take time to open. Not complaining but I dont know if this is happening because of the way windows phone is designed or because we are getting low quality apps.

I stay in India, even though low range lumia phones sold well here, usually nobody likes windows phone. Even my friends hate me for owing this phone. Also, people are crazy for apple products, they think it is the best when it comes to tech (yes phones, pc or laptops and tablet) but is costly so not everyone can buy it. Fanboyism for apple products is very strong here, since owning a apple product means you are able to afford luxury product which just shows you are rich (a status symbol)









P.S- Even though my phone has one of the best, if not the best camera on a phone out there, people say iphones and even some android phones take better pics than it! This has happened not once but many times and usually when we go out they avoid clicking it on my phone since its a windows phone and according to them iphone takes better pic!


----------



## JKuhn

Just get a DSLR, then they won't be able to argue.


----------



## JKuhn

For those who didn't notice, it seems M$ fixed Win10's horrendous battery life in the latest build. I still have to see how long my battery lasts, but it might even be better than 8.1 now.


----------



## llChaosll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> For those who didn't notice, it seems M$ fixed Win10's horrendous battery life in the latest build. I still have to see how long my battery lasts, but it might even be better than 8.1 now.


I pulled the plug on my 920 & updated to the win 10 preview. I like it but there is still a lot of things that need to be fixed. I understand that this is just a preview to fix bugs etc. The battery definitly lasts longer on my 920 than it did on 8.1 The only problem I don't like so far is that 10 runs so much slower than 8.1 did & I'm assuming its because of the ram on the 920. I'm sure the OS wil be more polished when it's officially out, but for now I'm likeing it, minus the bugs etc.

I cant wait for that 940 to come out though.


----------



## JKuhn

The new build is definitely better than the one I ran earlier. The old one also had issues with the back/win/search keys.

You're right that it's a bit buggy though.


----------



## kooldude.4141

http://blog.gsmarena.com/samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-best-smartphone-camera-ever-tested-dxomark/

Wow. So according to this even iPhone 5s and Xperia z1 are better than Lumia 930, 1020 and 1520! And iPhone 6, GS5 and z3 are better than Pureview 808! Not to mention Galaxy s6 is the best of the lot!









See this is why i dont trust website reviews these days!


----------



## ihatelolcats

is it possible to "lock" the start screen tiles so you can't accidentally move them? on windows phone 8, lumia 521


----------



## glussier

No, but it's kind of hard to accidentally move them if they are not in resizing mode.


----------



## JKuhn

I decided to go back to 8.1 for now, the battery issues came back after the first recharge. It'll also be nice to have that 8.1 speed back.









I'll probably skip a few builds, and then jump back in.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> No, but it's kind of hard to accidentally move them if they are not in resizing mode.


This...

You need to hold them for a few seconds to actually go into edit mode. Considering a light tap will open an app, I cannot see how this is even happening o.o


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> No, but it's kind of hard to accidentally move them if they are not in resizing mode.
> 
> 
> 
> This...
> 
> You need to hold them for a few seconds to actually go into edit mode. Considering a light tap will open an app, I cannot see how this is even happening o.o
Click to expand...

my mom keeps doing it i dunno. android has that feature


----------



## Cursedqt

http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/4/8544881/microsoft-lumia-phones-windows-10-features

I am glad MS is going to do a bulk release this summer W10 , New Phones, an affordable Surface Pro dum dam dum I am starting to like Ms a bit.

Sidenote: can someone explain the triple Led Flash more extensively and how it relates to a better picture except more light and better low light pics


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> No, but it's kind of hard to accidentally move them if they are not in resizing mode.
> 
> 
> 
> This...
> 
> You need to hold them for a few seconds to actually go into edit mode. Considering a light tap will open an app, I cannot see how this is even happening o.o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my mom keeps doing it i dunno. android has that feature
Click to expand...

Tell her that she doesn't need to press and hold the app button to activate the app. A light tap will do.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Tell her that she doesn't need to press and hold the app button to activate the app. _A light tap will do_.


I am so sorry but.... that's what she said.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/4/8544881/microsoft-lumia-phones-windows-10-features
> 
> I am glad MS is going to do a bulk release this summer W10 , New Phones, an affordable Surface Pro dum dam dum I am starting to like Ms a bit.
> 
> Sidenote: can someone explain the triple Led Flash more extensively and how it relates to a better picture except more light and better low light pics


Do you know How soon this Summer? My Phone is Dying and I need a new one. I was going to go HTC One M8 (I need the SD Card slot) but I hate the fact I'm going to buy an EOL Phone. I'm on Verizon, so not a lot of Choices


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Do you know How soon this Summer? My Phone is Dying and I need a new one. I was going to go HTC One M8 (I need the SD Card slot) but I hate the fact I'm going to buy an EOL Phone. I'm on Verizon, so not a lot of Choices


From what Ive read its going to be after Windows 10 is released so maybe around mid august, early September . I wished they released them together but NEIN.
Also feel free to prove me wrong







I only wish someone will leak their semi official date.


----------



## Cursedqt

http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/13/8599841/windows-10-home-mobile-pro-editions

Exciting stuff for Ms but what will be the benefits of having a licensed Windows 10 Mobile editiion and not the original version. So this leads to me to the question are vendors will to sell at a higher price W10 licensed on a phone or is that particular os going to specifically targetted for business?Still I NEED more answers


----------



## llChaosll

So did anyone try the new 10 build? It came out today. Fixed alot of issues I had before but didn't get to fully test it out yet.


----------



## james8

^haven't tried the preview apps yet but store beta looks real nice. also performance, especially when returning to home, is significantly improved


----------



## JKuhn

I might try Win10 again at some point, but I'm not sure if I'm ready to do that. As it is now, I only have one phone that accepts my new sim card, and rolling back takes a long time on our pathetic internet.

One thing I REALLY want (I see it's under announced features on Wikipedia) is FLAC support.


----------



## Cursedqt

http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-says-its-taking-over-updates-for-windows-10-mobile-devices/

I honestly thought MS did a good job rolling out Denim. I mean it was slow but still we got it and now I realize that it was again up to the carriers! What the...... personally i dont like reading big promises and than again nothing happens. It would be good if they actually say aspects like:
Update periods
What updates
I would like to see an Quarterly Updates : Lets say Q1 and Q4 for Major Updates and Q2 and Q3 for Minor Bugs, and when they have a major OS refresh like windows 10.0.1 do it only after they have resolved the major and minor issues.

Sometimes I don't get companies. Are they stupid or something, if they realize that if most of their consumers are happy than their company makes more money.

Sidenote: I always thought the updates were launched by MS but NEIN again carriers


----------



## connectwise

Can you folks help me with a quick question? I apologize if it's been answered previously. I'm wondering if the international lumia 930 and 830's are compatible with LTE in NA. I've heard it isn't. Any clues? I'll be going to HK in Nov for a hockey tourny and my contract is up in Sep. I'm thinking either picking a "normal" phone up with my carrier in Sep, or wait til Nov and buy a gold lumia in HK when I'm there. Cheers.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Can you folks help me with a quick question? I apologize if it's been answered previously. I'm wondering if the international lumia 930 and 830's are compatible with LTE in NA. I've heard it isn't. Any clues? I'll be going to HK in Nov for a hockey tourny and my contract is up in Sep. I'm thinking either picking a "normal" phone up with my carrier in Sep, or wait til Nov and buy a gold lumia in HK when I'm there. Cheers.


Get on Wikipedia and look at the LTE frequencies used by your carrier. Then look up the phone and see what frequencies it supports. Do you have one or more matches? Then you're good.


----------



## Cursedqt

Sorry , for the lack of reply.

You can do what Licht said, like the name







, or check your model and see which LTE 4G it supports.Some support only Asia ,Asia and EU etc.(Simplified)

The easiest and surest way ,go the carrier ask or try the LTE before you resign your plan . If you are going to continue to pour money for 1 or 2 years the least they can do is try your lumia device


----------



## kooldude.4141

Did anyone notice idle battery drain after denim update? My battery goes down about 25-30% in under 8 hours when its idle! I formatted it, still same result! Also the system uses about 5.5 Gb of space! In the beginning it was using around 2.5-2.8gb!


----------



## kpo6969

*These Are the Limitations for 512 MB Windows Phone Devices in Windows 10*

http://news.softpedia.com/news/These-Are-the-Limitations-for-512-MB-Windows-Phone-Devices-in-Windows-10-482407.shtml


----------



## Cursedqt

http://pocketnow.com/2015/05/06/lumia-940-specs-2

Just in time , these images look very very yummy. The 940 and 940xl look very sexy(I would bang em ), anyway there are still rumours but if it is real MS can have my money on a pre-order,


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> http://pocketnow.com/2015/05/06/lumia-940-specs-2
> 
> Just in time , these images look very very yummy. The 940 and 940xl look very sexy(I would bang em ), anyway there are still rumours but if it is real MS can have my money on a pre-order,


I will only get one if Otterbox makes a case for it.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I will only get one if Otterbox makes a case for it.


Am I the only person in the entire country who doesn't need a case to not break my phone?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I will only get one if Otterbox makes a case for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only person in the entire country who doesn't need a case to not break my phone?
Click to expand...

Blame genetics. I have hands that have been not-so-affectionately referred to as "ham hocks" or "gorilla paws." I'd rather not take the risk.


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Am I the only person in the entire country who doesn't need a case to not break my phone?


This, and more this.

A more relevant example is : Do you like to have sex with a condom on or without one. With a condom your basically not getting the real experience and without a condom the please rate increases 100x

Might sound kind of strange but this is why i don't put any cases and this is why I have a broken pic of my lumia 1520 on the thread oh the irony


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> This, and more this.
> 
> A more relevant example is : Do you like to have sex with a condom on or without one. With a condom your basically not getting the real experience and without a condom the please rate increases 100x
> 
> Might sound kind of strange but this is why i don't put any cases and this is why I have a broken pic of my lumia 1520 on the thread oh the irony


woah man, I think you like phones a little too much









Next thing ya know, you are going to have an unwanted kid and a broken phone.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> This, and more this.
> 
> A more relevant example is : Do you like to have sex with a condom on or without one. With a condom your basically not getting the real experience and without a condom the please rate increases 100x
> 
> Might sound kind of strange but this is why i don't put any cases and this is why I have a broken pic of my lumia 1520 on the thread oh the irony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woah man, I think you like phones a little too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next thing ya know, you are going to have an unwanted kid and a broken phone.
Click to expand...

Better than an unwanted phone and a broken kid...


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Better than an unwanted phone and a broken kid...


That's true lol.


----------



## JKuhn

I wonder when the next Win10 build will be available. Also, do you people think I should install it when it's available? I had the previous build, but had enough of the bugs (mainly battery life, it seemed to be fixed but acually wasn't, and also poor performance).


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I wonder when the next Win10 build will be available. Also, do you people think I should install it when it's available? I had the previous build, but had enough of the bugs (mainly battery life, it seemed to be fixed but acually wasn't, and also poor performance).


I would hope they are almost doe with the complete version of W10 atleast for WP , from what I ve gathered the release date is for the desktop version atleast is on the 29th of July, still rumoured, I have no idea about W10 on lumias, tablets and etc. Still there is time for them to announce it. Back on topic google the new build and your bound to pop on a forum like mua and to get answers to your questions.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> I would hope they are almost doe with the complete version of W10 atleast for WP , from what I ve gathered the release date is for the desktop version atleast is on the 29th of July, still rumoured, I have no idea about W10 on lumias, tablets and etc. Still there is time for them to announce it. Back on topic google the new build and your bound to pop on a forum like mua and to get answers to your questions.


I don't see how I can Google that, since I don't know what the next public build will be.

Anyway, I suppose I could just wait for it and find out if it's useable.


----------



## axipher

Can't believe I missed this thread, checking in as a current owner of a Samsung Focus, Nokia 625, and Nokia 830, all of which are running great. The 830 is my main phone and I love the camera on it so far.


----------



## mr one

such a finding! Im using 820 from it showed up in stores


----------



## Sonikku13

I'm awaiting a Windows 10 Mobile flagship... and will probably buy one when one comes out. I really love the OS itself.

However, I got the upgrade itch and pounced on a ZenFone 2 in the meantime. Two things drove me to the ZenFone 2, free MLB.TV as I'm on T-Mobile, and it's not available on Windows Phone 8.1 for free, and a mobile payment service called Google Wallet, which is not available on Windows Phone 8.1.

I still got my HTC One (M8) for Windows, but it is now relegated to backup status for the forseeable future. It remains my primary phone for taking calls.


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

Microsoft Lumia 640 from Cricket. Cyan color backplate. Stuffed a PNY 64gb micro sd card in it just now.

The only reason I got this phone today was that I stupidly had my Nexus 5 in my pocket when I jumped in the pool. I feel a fool. As I have decided to go back to Windows on my laptop this phone only made sense, and I do love the integration it provides. I'm finding all kinds of features and great things that Google does do, but Windows does better... at least in my opinion. If this is a preview of how Windows is heading, they have my money again for the foreseeable future.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tadaen Sylvermane*
> 
> Microsoft Lumia 640 from Cricket. Cyan color backplate. Stuffed a PNY 64gb micro sd card in it just now.
> 
> The only reason I got this phone today was that I stupidly had my Nexus 5 in my pocket when I jumped in the pool. I feel a fool. As I have decided to go back to Windows on my laptop this phone only made sense, and I do love the integration it provides. I'm finding all kinds of features and great things that Google does do, but Windows does better... at least in my opinion. If this is a preview of how Windows is heading, they have my money again for the foreseeable future.


It seems everything happens for a reason. Welcome to the dark side.









Personally I hated my Droid. It was too slow and unreliable.


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

Quote:


> Personally I hated my Droid. It was too slow and unreliable.


Started out great. Then the camera had stopped autofocusing and it would turn itself off randomly. Was getting time to get a new phone anyway just didn't plan on it being yesterday.


----------



## JKuhn

There's currently a used Lumia 535 (dual sim) that I'm probably going to buy. Honestly, I would have stuck with my 520 for quite a while to come, but the lack of RAM is a bit troubling with Win10 coming soon. The larger screen of the 535 is also a bonus.

EDIT: I see it's not a dual sim, but rather plain single sim. I bought it, so now I have a 520 (I see it's still listed as 620 under a misspelled name







) and 535.


----------



## connectwise

Do you guys have any views on whether I should go 830 lumia or sony z3 compact?

I can't decide.


----------



## connectwise

Screw it, went 830.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Screw it, went 830.


Probably a wise decision. I am holding all guns, all fire crackers, all white gunpowder snaps. Holding all of it for the Lumia 940. Come to me my sweet, come.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Probably a wise decision. I am holding all guns, all fire crackers, all white gunpowder snaps. Holding all of it for the Lumia 940. Come to me my sweet, come.


This.

My 920 with a crack in the corner is limping along until the new flagships drop with w10 (or that's when I'm guessing they will drop).


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Screw it, went 830.


I love my 830, even running the buggy Windows 10 preview on it right now, it's still better than Android and iPhone in my opinion aside form App market. But for me, I don't need games on my phone, so the app market argument doesn't phase me at all.


----------



## connectwise

Well two things; I'd like to get the last Nokia made phone, which is the 830. And secondly, I felt I'd like the OS a bit better atm. I am hoping to try out windows 10.


----------



## Cursedqt

If Ms does something with the "Back to school" period would be so lovely. I am probably going to buy a surface (pro) 4 and a lumia 940. I am going to try to slap ubuntu on it but it will be challenge if all else fails hey w10 doesnt look that bad.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> http://pocketnow.com/2015/05/06/lumia-940-specs-2
> 
> Just in time , these images look very very yummy. The 940 and 940xl look very sexy(I would bang em ), anyway there are still rumours but if it is real MS can have my money on a pre-order,


Dat 128gb tho


(I'll update the OP when I get home from work tonight sorry guiez)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Dat 128gb tho
> 
> 
> *(I'll update the OP when I get home from work tonight sorry guiez)*


Not everybody has the time to do stuff immediately. I for one won't yell at you


----------



## TheMadProfessor

That 940XL will be mine. Specifically the 128GB version.

Hell. Yes.


----------



## Sonikku13

My ideal WP...

CPU: Intel Atom Z3580 or best Intel SKU for phone at release. Maybe they'll release Airmont for phones.
GPU: PowerVR G6430 or Intel Broadwell based graphics.
RAM: 4 GB
Storage: 64 GB
Camera: Whatever Intel's ISP will support for fear, 5 MP for front.
Design: Aluminum for superior heat dissapation.
Size: Irrelevant, just get me those specs. I can handle a 6" phone.
Display: At least 1080p.
OS: Windows 10 Mobile


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> My ideal WP...
> 
> CPU: Intel Atom Z3580 or best Intel SKU for phone at release. Maybe they'll release Airmont for phones.
> GPU: PowerVR G6430 or Intel Broadwell based graphics.
> RAM: 4 GB
> Storage: 64 GB
> Camera: Whatever Intel's ISP will support for fear, 5 MP for front.
> Design: Aluminum for superior heat dissapation.
> Size: Irrelevant, just get me those specs. I can handle a 6" phone.
> Display: At least 1080p.
> OS: Windows 10 Mobile


Add in a Chrome web browser option (to sync with an existing Chrome login) and all would be golden.


----------



## Nitrogannex

OP is updated and Typos fixed (I hope)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> OP is updated and Typos fixed (I hope)


Mine is updated and fixed, so that's not a problem.


----------



## connectwise

Got'it.

Been playing with it a little in the last few days. The lack of multitasking makes user experience cumbersome compared to old Nokias.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got'it.
> 
> Been playing with it a little in the last few days. The lack of multitasking makes user experience cumbersome compared to old Nokias.


Lack of multi-tasking?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Lack of multi-tasking?


I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## jsc1973

Press and hold down the back arrow key, and you can move between active apps to your heart's content. WP 8.1 does great at multi-tasking.


----------



## connectwise

LOL, that's not multitasking fellas, not to mention the lag time between holding that button and switching/closing those apps, not to mention you can't seamlessly control those apps without going into them. Nokian OS had much better management and functionality from it. But hey what's done is done, it's Microsoft Lumia phones now.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> LOL, that's not multitasking fellas, not to mention the lag time between holding that button and switching/closing those apps, not to mention you can't seamlessly control those apps without going into them. Nokian OS had much better management and functionality from it. But hey what's done is done, it's Microsoft Lumia phones now.


In the land of phones, that is multitasking, switching between apps. What are you looking to control on those apps that takes longer than a 1 second button hold to gain access to it? That is not meant to be patronizing, just purely curiosity.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> LOL, that's not multitasking fellas, not to mention the lag time between holding that button and switching/closing those apps, not to mention you can't seamlessly control those apps without going into them. Nokian OS had much better management and functionality from it. But hey what's done is done, it's Microsoft Lumia phones now.


You'd be happy to hear I've heard about split screen apps in Windows Redstone.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> In the land of phones, that is multitasking, switching between apps. What are you looking to control on those apps that takes longer than a 1 second button hold to gain access to it? That is not meant to be patronizing, just purely curiosity.


What am I looking to control that takes longer than 1 second to hold to gain access to? Well, every single app that I use, I'd like to use it without lag; That's just purely sensible desire for the multitasking part of the OS.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> LOL, that's not multitasking fellas, not to mention the lag time between holding that button and switching/closing those apps, not to mention you can't seamlessly control those apps without going into them. Nokian OS had much better management and functionality from it. But hey what's done is done, it's Microsoft Lumia phones now.


Symbian also crashed at least twice a day. I had an E5 and then an E7 before I switched to WP models. What additional functionality Symbian offered was offset by the fact it was an older OS being asked to do more than it was capable, and was therefore unstable.

From the standpoint of the design, I love the E7, but it was totally let down by its software. Even WP 8.0 was better.


----------



## axipher

This is for anyone who wants to update to the Windows Insider version of Windows 10 for phone, build 10136 (12634).

I tried 3 times last night and failed each time with an infinite "loading..." screen after the update. Today I tried again to use the phone recovery tool to revert to 8.1.

1) Run Phone recovery tool
2) Plug phone in and start restore, 1.79 GB download required
3) After phone is reset, enter information, let first reboot happen, then run the phone update to the latest version of 8.1
4) Let all apps finish downloading and updating
5) Uninstall Skype
6) Remove and App Folders, the stock 8.1 build comes with one of them for Music and stuff
7) Install the Windows Insider App and enable previews from the fast ring
8) Reboot the phone and go to Setting > Phone update and let it check for updates
9) Download and install the Windows 10 Preview build 10136
10) Just leave it for a good 30-60 minutes to do it's thing

Now I have it working perfectly fine, and don't forget Windows 10 is much more strict on having a Wi-Fi connection for udpating apps and there are at least 20 app updates to do after you finish installing the latest preview build


----------



## VaiFanatic

I've noticed on the last two builds on my 1020, the phone has slowed down a bit.

The VBA 8 emulator used to never hiccup either, and now I've noticed I get noticeable lag and stuttering even when I've killed off any background tasks.

First few preview builds were great, but battery life has still been killer on any preview build I've run so far.

I'm loving all the features and the new look, but I'm thinking my phone just won't be up to it anymore.

It's a shame any hope of a 1030 has been effectively killed off.


----------



## JKuhn

What do you people think of the new Win10 build so far? I'm thinking of going for it, but I'm a bit put off by my experience with 10051 and 10052 (on my old 520, this will be on the 535).


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> What do you people think of the new Win10 build so far? I'm thinking of going for it, but I'm a bit put off by my experience with 10051 and 10052 (on my old 520, this will be on the 535).


I have decided to wait until the official release for my HTC One M8 for Windows phone. I need to use it on a daily basis and rely on it heavily. Is it a significant improvement over Windows Phone 8.1 though? On the other hand, I have been using Windows 10 preview on my Surface Pro and will not go back. (Build 10147 at the moment.)


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> What do you people think of the new Win10 build so far? I'm thinking of going for it, but I'm a bit put off by my experience with 10051 and 10052 (on my old 520, this will be on the 535).
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided to wait until the official release for my HTC One M8 for Windows phone. I need to use it on a daily basis and rely on it heavily. Is it a significant improvement over Windows Phone 8.1 though? On the other hand, I have been using Windows 10 preview on my Surface Pro and will not go back. (Build 10147 at the moment.)
Click to expand...

I'm loving it even with it's quirks just like Windows 10 technical on my desktop. Running both as my main phone and computer so I can test out as much as I can and I'm being as active as I can in feedback, whether it's good or bad suggestions, or straight up problems. I use the Windows Feedback on my phone a dew dozen times a day and most of the things I mention are already popular feedback and get changed on the next build.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> What do you people think of the new Win10 build so far? I'm thinking of going for it, but I'm a bit put off by my experience with 10051 and 10052 (on my old 520, this will be on the 535).
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided to wait until the official release for my HTC One M8 for Windows phone. I need to use it on a daily basis and rely on it heavily. Is it a significant improvement over Windows Phone 8.1 though? On the other hand, I have been using Windows 10 preview on my Surface Pro and will not go back. (Build 10147 at the moment.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm loving it even with it's quirks just like Windows 10 technical on my desktop. Running both as my main phone and computer so I can test out as much as I can and I'm being as active as I can in feedback, whether it's good or bad suggestions, or straight up problems. I use the Windows Feedback on my phone a dew dozen times a day and most of the things I mention are already popular feedback and get changed on the next build.
Click to expand...

How are the speed and battery life? Those were my main probelms with the previous builds.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Symbian also crashed at least twice a day. I had an E5 and then an E7 before I switched to WP models. What additional functionality Symbian offered was offset by the fact it was an older OS being asked to do more than it was capable, and was therefore unstable.
> 
> From the standpoint of the design, I love the E7, but it was totally let down by its software. Even WP 8.0 was better.


But that has nothing to do with the topic at hand. The fact of the matter was, WP has poor multitasking compared to older Nokias. Look how Meego handled multitasking and handled it so well. On current WP it's like being asked to wait a second before you go from your living room to your kitchen and any time you want to move to a different part of the house. That along with the additional animation slows down the process, making the whole experience feel laggy and unresponsive. Would I go back to old symbian on this phone? Hell no, but that has nothing to do with the lack of multitasking on it atm.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> But that has nothing to do with the topic at hand. The fact of the matter was, WP has poor multitasking compared to older Nokias. Look how Meego handled multitasking and handled it so well. On current WP it's like being asked to wait a second before you go from your living room to your kitchen and any time you want to move to a different part of the house. That along with the additional animation slows down the process, making the whole experience feel laggy and unresponsive. Would I go back to old symbian on this phone? Hell no, but that has nothing to do with the lack of multitasking on it atm.


It has everything to do with the topic at hand. Meego is and was irrelevant. It was only used on three models, one of which only was only released to devs, and the whole OS was dead on arrival. So when you're talking about "older Nokias," you're talking about Symbian. Symbian may have had better multitasking than WP, but what good was it when you had to worry about it crashing on you and causing you to have to reboot?

You might lament the way current mobile devices handle multitasking, but it is what it is. The fact that these little handheld devices can run multiple processes at all is pretty remarkable if you ask me.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> It has everything to do with the topic at hand. Meego is and was irrelevant. It was only used on three models, one of which only was only released to devs, and the whole OS was dead on arrival. So when you're talking about "older Nokias," you're talking about Symbian. Symbian may have had better multitasking than WP, but what good was it when you had to worry about it crashing on you and causing you to have to reboot?
> 
> You might lament the way current mobile devices handle multitasking, but it is what it is. The fact that these little handheld devices can run multiple processes at all is pretty remarkable if you ask me.


What? All I was saying is how WP had poor multitasking. It's irrelevant to your feelings towards symbian and meego phones as a whole package.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What? All I was saying is how WP had poor multitasking. It's irrelevant to your feelings towards symbian and meego phones as a whole package.


Multitasking on a phone? The screen is only big enough to do one thing at a time anyways.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> I've noticed on the last two builds on my 1020, the phone has slowed down a bit.
> 
> The VBA 8 emulator used to never hiccup either, and now I've noticed I get noticeable lag and stuttering even when I've killed off any background tasks.
> 
> First few preview builds were great, but battery life has still been killer on any preview build I've run so far.
> 
> I'm loving all the features and the new look, but I'm thinking my phone just won't be up to it anymore.
> 
> It's a shame any hope of a 1030 has been effectively killed off.


You have to understand that optimization is usually the final step of software development. You should make no performance judgments at all until RTM.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Multitasking on a phone? The screen is only big enough to do one thing at a time anyways.


----------



## ronnin426850

Hey, guys, do you know if there will ever be W10 for HTC 8X?


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Hey, guys, do you know if there will ever be W10 for HTC 8X?


http://wmpoweruser.com/htc-8x-soon-to-be-included-in-windows-10-mobile-technical-preview/

Seems it is a member of the Preview program, or will be soon.


----------



## connectwise

With new win 10, are you guys able to switch off the side button that turns on the camera app?


----------



## dBlisse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> You'd be happy to hear I've heard about split screen apps in Windows Redstone.


I've heard nothing of the sort other than Continuum. The previously leaked screens were obvious fakes.

The code behind window management in WM10 is not at all equipped to handle a second app instance on same phone, and considering Continuum is still a work in progress, adding the second window to the internal screen is going to be a complete nightmare in that code. It'd blow my mind if they can get it working in the 3-6 months after WM10 releases up to Redstone because it's going to cause so many Continuum regressions.


----------



## connectwise

New windows 10 build avail:

http://fortheloveoftech.com/2015/06/25/heres-whats-fixed-and-whats-not-fixed-in-windows-10-mobile-build-10149/


----------



## glussier

I'm updating a 625, 1320 and an 830 to the new built.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> New windows 10 build avail:
> 
> http://fortheloveoftech.com/2015/06/25/heres-whats-fixed-and-whats-not-fixed-in-windows-10-mobile-build-10149/


I'll be giving this a go on my 830 while playing some LoL tonight.


----------



## Licht

The new 10 Mobile build is fantastic. I've played with it quite a bit and not had a single stability issue. I'm very surprised after the last build was a total nightmare.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> The new 10 Mobile build is fantastic. I've played with it quite a bit and not had a single stability issue. I'm very surprised after the last build was a total nightmare.


How's the speed and battery life on the latest build?


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> How's the speed and battery life on the latest build?


On a 1520? Terrific speed. Battery life I'm not sure since I only use this 1520 to play with W10.


----------



## connectwise

Microsoft doesn't seem to like me and keep saying that it's not avail in my area. shrug.


----------



## maximdymok

Hey guys, any of you still using a Lumia 810? I had it on WP 8.1 for a while through the Developer's Preview app, but recently was thinking about getting W10 for it. I downloaded the Insider app and signed in, chose Slow ring, then it let me download an update that prepared the phone for Windows 10, or something like that - however, after installing that there were no more updates available, no matter how many times I check. Is there no way to get it?


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximdymok*
> 
> Hey guys, any of you still using a Lumia 810? I had it on WP 8.1 for a while through the Developer's Preview app, but recently was thinking about getting W10 for it. I downloaded the Insider app and signed in, chose Slow ring, then it let me download an update that prepared the phone for Windows 10, or something like that - however, after installing that there were no more updates available, no matter how many times I check. Is there no way to get it?


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-supported-phones

810 is on the list. Try the fast ring.


----------



## maximdymok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-supported-phones
> 
> 810 is on the list. Try the fast ring.


Oh thanks, I didn't think of trying the fast ring. Will do!


----------



## connectwise

According to windows central it's faster too:


----------



## dBlisse

My Lumia 920 fails to update to Windows 10 from 8.1 constantly


----------



## ManofGod1000

Gave it a try and I think they are moving in the right direction. (I have a HTC One M8 for Windows.) However, the battery life was terrible, Outlook does not allow separate tiles for your email accounts, the swipe functions were hit and miss and the phone app does not list a history of phone calls. Those things need to change to make it worth using. Is there a feedback app I can use to report these things although I am now back on Windows Phone 8.1?


----------



## maximdymok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-supported-phones
> 
> 810 is on the list. Try the fast ring.


I tried the fast ring 3 times today, but it keeps giving me an error. It downloads and prepares for installation the configuration update just fine, and then restarts and I see the gears. However after a few minutes it restarts again and tells me the update failed, but it might be a temporary issue. So I tried again 2 more times and it still does the same thing. Also did a soft reset which didn't help









BTW error code is 0x80070020. Whatever that means.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximdymok*
> 
> I tried the fast ring 3 times today, but it keeps giving me an error. It downloads and prepares for installation the configuration update just fine, and then restarts and I see the gears. However after a few minutes it restarts again and tells me the update failed, but it might be a temporary issue. So I tried again 2 more times and it still does the same thing. Also did a soft reset which didn't help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW error code is 0x80070020. Whatever that means.


I would run this to restore your phone to a total blank state before I bothered even Googling the error.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/mobile/support/faq/?action=singleTopic&topic=FA142987


----------



## maximdymok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> I would run this to restore your phone to a total blank state before I bothered even Googling the error.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/mobile/support/faq/?action=singleTopic&topic=FA142987


Thanks, I'll try that. Does the phone backup thing let me restore app data afterwards? And also, if it's gonna revert back to WP8, do I need to install 8.1 again before I can try to update it to 10?


----------



## glussier

It will install 8.1, but, there might be a few updates after.


----------



## connectwise

For some reason it seems that the new win 10 sucks more juice than the old 8.1. Maybe more notifications.


----------



## axipher

Really looking forward to Windows Phone 10, especially with Project Astoria potentially playing hide and seek in the latest build 10149: https://dev.windows.com/en-us/uwp-bridges/project-astoria


----------



## connectwise

We ask have Gmail. How do you guys like the outlook in 10 handle google integration and notifications?


----------



## connectwise

Also, has Microsoft health and fitness app's graph functions ever work? For my step counter and calorie counter, the graphs hasn't worked so far, since win 8 nor 10.


----------



## connectwise

Also, has Microsoft health and fitness app's graph functions ever work? For my step counter and calorie counter, the graphs hasn't worked so far, since win 8 nor 10.


----------



## Cursedqt

http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/rumor-lumia-1030-display-frame-bearing-microsoft-verizon-logos-leaks/

for the 1020 lovers, I am just going to give you guys some hope in the oh so dark tunnel







.

I am still hoping for July 4 deals on the 930 or 830 if anyone finds any post them here would be eternally in your debt sirs/madams


----------



## connectwise

Why don't this stuff ever work??


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/rumor-lumia-1030-display-frame-bearing-microsoft-verizon-logos-leaks/
> 
> for the 1020 lovers, I am just going to give you guys some hope in the oh so dark tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I am still hoping for July 4 deals on the 930 or 830 if anyone finds any post them here would be eternally in your debt sirs/madams


Hopefully it has an SD Card Slot


----------



## Wolfsbora

I am so sick of this iPhone 4S. I miss my 928. This "1030" better be real!!


----------



## kooldude.4141

My battery drains alot. Sometimes while going through instagram/windows central/9gag etc my battery goes down way too fast. In 15 mins i lose about more than 10% of my battery and the phone gets too hot. Also idle drop even with battery saver on is around 2-3% an hour, and without battery saver it goes to 3-5% an hour. Not sure if this is normal, overnight i lose about 45% of the battery without battery saver and around 35% with battery saver on. Does lumia 1020 have this problem, also it gets uncomfortably hot.


----------



## Buckaroo

The battery on my icon sometimes works fine..Other times ill go to bed with a full charge and wake up the next day with it shut down from no battery juice.









Currently using windows 10 build 10149. Other than the poor power management and a couple other bugs, I really like windows 10 mobile. Hopefully Microsoft can fix the power problem in future releases.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> My battery drains alot. Sometimes while going through instagram/windows central/9gag etc my battery goes down way too fast. In 15 mins i lose about more than 10% of my battery and the phone gets too hot. Also idle drop even with battery saver on is around 2-3% an hour, and without battery saver it goes to 3-5% an hour. Not sure if this is normal, overnight i lose about 45% of the battery without battery saver and around 35% with battery saver on. Does lumia 1020 have this problem, also it gets uncomfortably hot.


What phone do you have?

I have noticed this on win 10 on my 830.


----------



## kooldude.4141

I own a lumia 1020 with windows 8.1 denim latest update. Have seen this same behaviour pre denim too. Battery life sucks on this phone.


----------



## axipher

My 625 on 8.1 GDR2 is still getting 3 days of battery life, my 830 was getting 1.5 days out of the GDR2 build, but barely gets a day out of the latest 10149 build of Windows 10.


----------



## connectwise

So what have you guys hears about upcoming devices? I'd like to get a new device after selling this 830 soon.


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So what have you guys hears about upcoming devices? I'd like to get a new device after selling this 830 soon.


http://www.windowscentral.com/june-adduplex-expose--cityman-quadhd-microsoft-lumia

There are several other links like this one but all they do state the same specs with less ram but I if they are too expensive I think I am going to stick to my future 930 or 1520 (or fix my broken one)

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/64640/20150701/microsoft-lumia-940-xl-phablet-benchmark-confirms-high-end-specs-of-windows-10-mobile-phablet.htm

b


----------



## connectwise

http://fortheloveoftech.com/2015/07/09/windows-phone-is-still-not-dead/

^ lol


----------



## VaiFanatic

Well, the latest incarnation of the beta has rendered my phone almost completely unusable. All of my apps (camera, messages, phone, etc.) don't work at all. I keep being told to "uninstall" or "buy" them









Anyone else run into this issue?

I'm running a Lumia 1020.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> Well, the latest incarnation of the beta has rendered my phone almost completely unusable. All of my apps (camera, messages, phone, etc.) don't work at all. I keep being told to "uninstall" or "buy" them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else run into this issue?
> 
> I'm running a Lumia 1020.


As much as it sucks, The best option I;ve found for preview builds has been:
- Phone Recovery Tool to latest stable release
- Do all updates (up to 8.1 GDR2 or whatever they call it)
- Uninstall all non-core apps including Skype
- Restart device to clear all cache
- Bring to 100% charge and install Insider App
- Install latest preview and just leave it for a couple hours to install everything and update the core apps

The key is that couple hours after the preview is installed to let everything sort itself out otherwise you get stuck with apps not updating correctly or missing apps. On my current 10149 install I'm missing Calculator so I had to install a 3rd party calculator app. Everything else is working flawlessly. Looking forward to trying build 10166 when I have a few hours of downtime to update. My only issue with updating is I am using my main phone so for that 3 hours or so, I can't receive texts or calls so I need to do it later in the evening.


----------



## connectwise

So basically you're saying only after resetting the device to stock and updating to windows preview 10 will it work without (or less) issues?

Whatever the case is the preview is just too raw for current use atm IMO.

I hope to frigging god they will allow us to stop making the camera button a shortcut to always open the camera app.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So basically you're saying only after resetting the device to stock and updating to windows preview 10 will it work without (or less) issues?
> 
> Whatever the case is the preview is just too raw for current use atm IMO.
> 
> I hope to frigging god they will allow us to stop making the camera button a shortcut to always open the camera app.


It's a pain yes, but well worth it in my mind. I've being using all the preview builds since they were offered on my main phone (Lumia 830) and aside from the odd core-app not working, I've still been able to use Office, make and receive calls, texts, Skype calls, take pictures, Facebook, email, and manage my business. My biggest gripe is the hotter backplate since they haven't optimized for battery life yet and the CPU is always racing. But as a daily, it hasn't "failed" me yet. I also like the feedback system and how easy it is to report problems and upvote problems and suggestions other users have. So far every major upvoted issue has got fixed or added to new builds.


----------



## VaiFanatic

That's likely what I'm going to have to do. It's gonna suck, but oh well.

I'm not a fan of what they did with the pin screen either. It seems so damn half-baked.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So basically you're saying only after resetting the device to stock and updating to windows preview 10 will it work without (or less) issues?
> 
> Whatever the case is the preview is just too raw for current use atm IMO.
> 
> I hope to frigging god they will allow us to stop making the camera button a shortcut to always open the camera app.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pain yes, but well worth it in my mind. I've being using all the preview builds since they were offered on my main phone (Lumia 830) and aside from the odd core-app not working, I've still been able to use Office, make and receive calls, texts, Skype calls, take pictures, Facebook, email, and manage my business. My biggest gripe is the hotter backplate since they haven't optimized for battery life yet and the CPU is always racing. But as a daily, it hasn't "failed" me yet. I also like the feedback system and how easy it is to report problems and upvote problems and suggestions other users have. So far every major upvoted issue has got fixed or added to new builds.
Click to expand...

Man I got stuff to do I got dreams too. Helping them make the os better? Ain't nobody's got time for dat! Quite frankly, since I didn't factory reset my device before moving to 10, much of it didn't work properly and hindered daily function. Even with it all functioning, the OS is still lagging behind. At the moment it's even worse off than blackberry 10 os.

Whatever the case, I'll be selling my 830 and waiting for 1030 (or 940).


----------



## Crazy9000

Is there a way to disable the update available notification on my nokia 920? It pops up about twice a day.


----------



## sivashanth2001

I probably have the worst WP here. It's a HTC Windows Phone 8S. Most of the features suck, but it works. And I can play some games on it.


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

Has anyone had trouble with the Store, apps in particular sitting on pending for a few days now... Any suggestions or solutions to that? Windows 8.1 Microsfoft Lumia 640.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Why don't this stuff ever work??


I believe this requires a Snapdragon 800. Works fine on my Lumia 930.


----------



## Buckaroo

Battery life is much better on Windows 10 10166 build.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> I believe this requires a Snapdragon 800. Works fine on my Lumia 930.


Thanks but....


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Why don't this stuff ever work??


*Microsoft is shutting down its Photosynth, Food & Drink, Health & Fitness and Travel apps*

http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-is-shutting-down-several-apps-photosynth-food--drink-health--fitness-and-travel-apps


----------



## Artikbot

What? Why would they remove Photosynth? I mean, I don't give a flying rat's ass if I can't use the website, but the app? Come on! I use it all the time


----------



## Zig-Zag

Microsoft Lumia 640 white windows 10 tech preview


----------



## kooldude.4141

Sometimes i dont get why microsoft is releasing newer and better apps on other mobile platforms. Like office on ios, heard they also released one more new app on ios first and will launch it later on windows phone. Then they release here maps and soon will launch cortana on android and ios. Cortana doesnt work in my country yet!
Also they are aware of certain critical bugs, such as ie11 vulnerability, which they know about since 4 months but aren't doing anything about it. Also facebook app sucks on windows phone, never has worked properly for me.
I think microsoft is keeping a backup, as in providing its services on other platforms too just incase windows mobile doesnt make it. This affects the future of mobile division badly, i mean if microsoft isnt sure about its future for mobile platform, how can they convince consumers to trust them!
Not bashing microsoft or hate trolling it, but this is a fact. The stupid resume bug exists even now on my phone, denim has made my phone slower. Apps take too much time to load showing resume thing (whatsapp especially)
I have already hard reset my phone 3 times, installed half of the apps than before still it gets slow over a period of time.

I hope windows 10 fixes things, but seeing how old my phone is, I am not sure about it. I cant find lumia 1520 or 930 on sale too, which means either distributors or phone retailers have stopped stocking nokia/windows phones or microsoft isn't making these models in quantities anymore. Either way i have to get my phone repaired/changed under warranty. Battery life has gone for a toss, the idle drain is around 3-5% now.


----------



## Cursedqt

Well,you are right 100% and everything you said about the app side of things is absolutely true ,Ms should actually make apps like Ms office, office lens,one note,one drive and etc only for Wp. One thing I don't agree is the denim update, it brought some improvements on the good sides of Wp like the camera,britghness of the display (those at least which stuck out to me).

You can find on amazon a 830 for 250$ , a 930 for 330$ to 400 and a 1520 for 440.

However there is no point in buying them as current flagships are well old and Ms is releasing some fudging high priced "premium" devices. Although I will not be updating my lumia 1520 will definetly consider the surface 4 as i would want to play around with building my own ROMs for my oneplus.

Will post the links for the new devices in a minute.

PS: nobody posts hardware news about wp devices


----------



## Cursedqt

http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/lumia-950-and-950-xl-could-be-the-first-phones-of-the-windows-10-era

Here you guys go, next generation of lumia phones , well if priced right they can be a competitor but if not well they go down the drain


----------



## kooldude.4141

Denim update didnt do much for my phone. I have a lumia 1020. No cam improvements and nothing major with the release. I wanted it only for one thing and that is the Resume bug. It still is present after denim update. Apps take time to load now.


----------



## huzzug

Anyone try this
*Play The Movie Game*


----------



## kooldude.4141

Hi,
So i am tired of losing battery so fast. Will be downloading fresh version of windows phone via lumia recovery tool. I lose my whatsapp data everytime, can anyone help me with the steps required to save the data? I login when the phone is formatted and asks for a login on startup. It syncs some of the data and fails sometimes. I lose my contacts and other app data this way as somehow it is overwritten, if am not wrong its stored on one drive.
Any help?


----------



## kanttii

Lumia 1020 and Lumia 820 (though that one runs Windows 10) here!







Long time Windows Phone user (LG Quantum -> Lumia 800 -> Lumia 820 -> Lumia 820 -> 1020), I just noticed this club from JTHMFreak's sig!

Has anyone else's Lumia 1020 at least been acting weird with the Lumia Camera app? When I try to cut a pic and save, it crashes 9/10 of the time and I gotta try that like 5 times always.. Soft reset helps for one try, but then it comes back again. Does it consume too much RAM or something? I always close all other apps before doing that so idk if there's anything running even! It's getting annoying though, having to cut a single pic 3-12 times, except maybe once every 3 months it works as it should, like finally today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> Hi,
> So i am tired of losing battery so fast. Will be downloading fresh version of windows phone via lumia recovery tool. I lose my whatsapp data everytime, can anyone help me with the steps required to save the data? I login when the phone is formatted and asks for a login on startup. It syncs some of the data and fails sometimes. I lose my contacts and other app data this way as somehow it is overwritten, if am not wrong its stored on one drive.
> Any help?


That could help, but I'd recommend first checking what apps are consuming the most battery and disabling them from running behind the scene:
1. Settings -> Battery saver
2. Swipe right to Usage
3. Press on the topmost app that has a high "background usage" meter, like Internet Explorer
4. Click the slider that says Enable this app running in background so that it's disabled
5. This saved me like an hour of battery a day, disabling only IE! When I use it and go to home it still keeps the tabs open so it's NP.

Also when doing a reset you should first make sure the Microsoft account is synced and has completely finished syncing the photos and videos (highest quality needs WiFi even if your 4G is faster), settings and so on. To force it to sync settings and backup app list, sms etc:
1. Settings -> Backup
2. Apps + settings
3. Backup now

Also make sure you've ticked the backup photos, messages, contacts etc. ticks in the Backup settings







that saves them to OneDrive when you force the backup that way ^ and force sync your Microsoft and other accounts:
1. Settings -> accounts
2. Long-press all the accounts you've added and select sync
3. Wait until they're done, and then make sure the data like contacts are stored properly here: https://people.live.com/
calendar: https://calendar.live.com
onedrive: https://onedrive.live.com

WhatsApp sadly can't be backed up. It has a backup feature but it saves the data in the phone storage which is wiped when a reset is done so it's worse than not having it, because it makes you think it's backed up.. I lost the data a few times this way before realizing how it actually works. It's never restored anything for me, so losing the messages along with game and othr app data that haven't been made compatible with the OneDrive backup feature (that's already quite old) that they SHOULD use. I don't understand why app devs don't just enable that thing. Some use it, but I haven't yet found any app that I actually use to have that, except ofc OFfice, Onenote and IE. Telegram uses their own service, and WhatsApp should do that too but dunno why they don't. Lazy?

When restoring the next time and selecting the most recent backup you made this way, things should get back up and working well, except for the data of some apps that don't back up to OneDrive. This restores the start screen layout for me too, and when I chose to backup all messages, I can even see the SMS I've sent years ago! Call log etc. seem to be backed up too, so it's just like getting back to where it was except having a clean system underneath. When my little sister got a Lumia 830 and we did this on her 820, it was just like opening the 820 - except with a LOT better hardware!

I hope this helps!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes i dont get why microsoft is releasing newer and better apps on other mobile platforms. Like office on ios, heard they also released one more new app on ios first and will launch it later on windows phone. Then they release here maps and soon will launch cortana on android and ios. Cortana doesnt work in my country yet!
> Also they are aware of certain critical bugs, such as ie11 vulnerability, which they know about since 4 months but aren't doing anything about it. Also facebook app sucks on windows phone, never has worked properly for me.
> I think microsoft is keeping a backup, as in providing its services on other platforms too just incase windows mobile doesnt make it. This affects the future of mobile division badly, i mean if microsoft isnt sure about its future for mobile platform, how can they convince consumers to trust them!
> Not bashing microsoft or hate trolling it, but this is a fact. The stupid resume bug exists even now on my phone, denim has made my phone slower. Apps take too much time to load showing resume thing (whatsapp especially)
> I have already hard reset my phone 3 times, installed half of the apps than before still it gets slow over a period of time.
> 
> I hope windows 10 fixes things, but seeing how old my phone is, I am not sure about it. I cant find lumia 1520 or 930 on sale too, which means either distributors or phone retailers have stopped stocking nokia/windows phones or microsoft isn't making these models in quantities anymore. Either way i have to get my phone repaired/changed under warranty. Battery life has gone for a toss, the idle drain is around 3-5% now.


Office is coming with Windows 10. As far as I understand the current 8.1 platform doesn't really support all they want for Office which is pretty funny and sad at the same time! Here is Nokia's and it was first on WP as you might remember. The versions on iOS and Android are quite nice but it still works the best for me on WP









Cortana doesn't work here either.. And I bet the same regional limits will still apply. I heard it'll never be released in Finland. The wait of many years was all in vain. I wish they'd at least let me use it here in American English, but nope, unless I set the region and language to US.

Didn't you get the security patch a while ago? :O I got some, idk what that was!

They haven't been focusing nearly at all on WP8/8.1 in the past year, all the time has gone to 10. Even the Update 2 which should've come last fall was cancelled. You can install it through the Insider app (update -> then when it tells Win10 update is available, don't update and instead uninstall the app). It has new kinda settings, some other nice tweaks, better start screen.. but it was left a bit buggy, so I returned to the latest official 8.1 after trying it for a couple of months this Spring. So they really seem to be focusing on making 10 for mobile the thing that'll get Windows phones back to life, and the universal app system is the main pillar of that.

And yes it was extremely hard to find that single 830.. took 2 months to get one.. dunno what's going on in the production lines. Are they stocking up some new models or transforming the whole thing to make new Windows 10 phones later this year?

Attached a screenshot of the latest Windows 10 Mobile, build 10166 start screen. #GYATM







It's very very buggy. Lag, crashes, Edge stopped working totally, store notworking at all, etc etc etc. I'm expecting them to release it in maybe November, looking at the current state..

CLEEgz4VEAAT64x.jpg 44k .jpg file


----------



## JKuhn

How's the current Win10 Mobile build? I'm thinking of upgrading my phone in a few hours, but I don't want to waste 1 day+ (upgrade and downgrade) if it's known to be bad. My main concerns are horrible speed (I can live with slightly slower), poor battery life (as before), and poor stability.

Also, does anyone know how the 535's screen will handle Win10?


----------



## gasparspeed

Hi guys, i've got a question. Does anyone knows if Windows 10 is available on Nokia Lumias 520s?
If it's available, does anyone actually upgraded to Windows 10? On my Lumia 520 there's no Windows 10 Update available right now...


----------



## huzzug

That is for desktops. For mobile, you have Windows *Phone* 10 that will be available sometime in late Nov / Dec (?).


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> Hi guys, i've got a question. Does anyone knows if Windows 10 is available on Nokia Lumias 520s?
> If it's available, does anyone actually upgraded to Windows 10? On my Lumia 520 there's no Windows 10 Update available right now...


I ran Win10 TP on my old 520, but at the time it was slow and had very poor battery life. Some of the apps also crashed. Also keep in mind that the 520 only has 512MB RAM, so performance will suffer depending on what you do.

And to huzzug: Windows Phone (a completely seperate OS) is dead, it's now Windows 10 Mobile (the same core OS with a few tweaks recompiled for phone CPUs). You're right about the final release not being available yet though.

EDIT: I noticed that 10166 is listed on Wikipedia as a previous build, and it's a fresh edit. So maybe there's a new build coming...


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> That is for desktops. For mobile, you have Windows *Phone* 10 that will be available sometime in late Nov / Dec (?).


Oh, thanks for the info! Didn't know that it wasn't out yet...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I ran Win10 TP on my old 520, but at the time it was slow and had very poor battery life. Some of the apps also crashed. Also keep in mind that the 520 only has 512MB RAM, so performance will suffer depending on what you do.
> 
> And to huzzug: Windows Phone (a completely seperate OS) is dead, it's now Windows 10 Mobile (the same core OS with a few tweaks recompiled for phone CPUs). You're right about the final release not being available yet though.


Yeah, probably is not a good idea using Windows 10 Mobile on my Lumia 520, it's already sluggish on Windows Phone 8, but i'm only using this phone for Whatsapp, taking some photos and as a MP3 player so, i think it will run good...
And i guess they will fix the battery and speed problems...


----------



## kooldude.4141

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Lumia 1020 and Lumia 820 (though that one runs Windows 10) here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time Windows Phone user (LG Quantum -> Lumia 800 -> Lumia 820 -> Lumia 820 -> 1020), I just noticed this club from JTHMFreak's sig!
> 
> Has anyone else's Lumia 1020 at least been acting weird with the Lumia Camera app? When I try to cut a pic and save, it crashes 9/10 of the time and I gotta try that like 5 times always.. Soft reset helps for one try, but then it comes back again. Does it consume too much RAM or something? I always close all other apps before doing that so idk if there's anything running even! It's getting annoying though, having to cut a single pic 3-12 times, except maybe once every 3 months it works as it should, like finally today.
> That could help, but I'd recommend first checking what apps are consuming the most battery and disabling them from running behind the scene:
> 1. Settings -> Battery saver
> 2. Swipe right to Usage
> 3. Press on the topmost app that has a high "background usage" meter, like Internet Explorer
> 4. Click the slider that says Enable this app running in background so that it's disabled
> 5. This saved me like an hour of battery a day, disabling only IE! When I use it and go to home it still keeps the tabs open so it's NP.
> 
> Also when doing a reset you should first make sure the Microsoft account is synced and has completely finished syncing the photos and videos (highest quality needs WiFi even if your 4G is faster), settings and so on. To force it to sync settings and backup app list, sms etc:
> 1. Settings -> Backup
> 2. Apps + settings
> 3. Backup now
> 
> Also make sure you've ticked the backup photos, messages, contacts etc. ticks in the Backup settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that saves them to OneDrive when you force the backup that way ^ and force sync your Microsoft and other accounts:
> 1. Settings -> accounts
> 2. Long-press all the accounts you've added and select sync
> 3. Wait until they're done, and then make sure the data like contacts are stored properly here: https://people.live.com/
> calendar: https://calendar.live.com
> onedrive: https://onedrive.live.com
> 
> WhatsApp sadly can't be backed up. It has a backup feature but it saves the data in the phone storage which is wiped when a reset is done so it's worse than not having it, because it makes you think it's backed up.. I lost the data a few times this way before realizing how it actually works. It's never restored anything for me, so losing the messages along with game and othr app data that haven't been made compatible with the OneDrive backup feature (that's already quite old) that they SHOULD use. I don't understand why app devs don't just enable that thing. Some use it, but I haven't yet found any app that I actually use to have that, except ofc OFfice, Onenote and IE. Telegram uses their own service, and WhatsApp should do that too but dunno why they don't. Lazy?
> 
> When restoring the next time and selecting the most recent backup you made this way, things should get back up and working well, except for the data of some apps that don't back up to OneDrive. This restores the start screen layout for me too, and when I chose to backup all messages, I can even see the SMS I've sent years ago! Call log etc. seem to be backed up too, so it's just like getting back to where it was except having a clean system underneath. When my little sister got a Lumia 830 and we did this on her 820, it was just like opening the 820 - except with a LOT better hardware!
> 
> I hope this helps!
> Office is coming with Windows 10. As far as I understand the current 8.1 platform doesn't really support all they want for Office which is pretty funny and sad at the same time! Here is Nokia's and it was first on WP as you might remember. The versions on iOS and Android are quite nice but it still works the best for me on WP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cortana doesn't work here either.. And I bet the same regional limits will still apply. I heard it'll never be released in Finland. The wait of many years was all in vain. I wish they'd at least let me use it here in American English, but nope, unless I set the region and language to US.
> 
> Didn't you get the security patch a while ago? :O I got some, idk what that was!
> 
> They haven't been focusing nearly at all on WP8/8.1 in the past year, all the time has gone to 10. Even the Update 2 which should've come last fall was cancelled. You can install it through the Insider app (update -> then when it tells Win10 update is available, don't update and instead uninstall the app). It has new kinda settings, some other nice tweaks, better start screen.. but it was left a bit buggy, so I returned to the latest official 8.1 after trying it for a couple of months this Spring. So they really seem to be focusing on making 10 for mobile the thing that'll get Windows phones back to life, and the universal app system is the main pillar of that.
> 
> And yes it was extremely hard to find that single 830.. took 2 months to get one.. dunno what's going on in the production lines. Are they stocking up some new models or transforming the whole thing to make new Windows 10 phones later this year?
> 
> Attached a screenshot of the latest Windows 10 Mobile, build 10166 start screen. #GYATM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very very buggy. Lag, crashes, Edge stopped working totally, store notworking at all, etc etc etc. I'm expecting them to release it in maybe November, looking at the current state..
> 
> CLEEgz4VEAAT64x.jpg 44k .jpg file






Thanks for the reply.








Wow that startscreen looks so different. Excited for windows 10!


----------



## JKuhn

I decided that I'll install Win10 on my 535, if there's a problem at least I still have my old 520.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> How's the current Win10 Mobile build? I'm thinking of upgrading my phone in a few hours, but I don't want to waste 1 day+ (upgrade and downgrade) if it's known to be bad. My main concerns are horrible speed (I can live with slightly slower), poor battery life (as before), and poor stability.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how the 535's screen will handle Win10?


My experience on Lumias 820 and 1020:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> It's very very buggy. Lag, crashes, Edge stopped working totally, store notworking at all, etc etc etc. I'm expecting them to release it in maybe November, looking at the current state..


Build 10166. Was my post TL;DR?









Good luck.. it'll probably not be that nice and won't be in many months to come is my feeling!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that startscreen looks so different. Excited for windows 10!


Cheers! Yea me toooo







You can set the tiles to be completely transparent...


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> My experience on Lumias 820 and 1020:
> Build 10166. Was my post TL;DR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.. it'll probably not be that nice and won't be in many months to come is my feeling!
> Cheers! Yea me toooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can set the tiles to be completely transparent...


I missed that part, I tend to only scan through long posts.

Anyway, I'll see how it goes. It's already installed.

EDIT: I'm already reunning the recovery tool, I can't receive text messages.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I need some serious advice, folks. I received my invite for Project Fi. If I buy the Nexus 6 outright for $350, I will only pay $40 a month for unlimited talk/text and 2gb of data. That saves me $60 a month. HOWEVER, I really want another Windows Phone and I'm sick of using my old iPhone 4S since the 928 crapped the bed. The issue being that I can't wait until November to get something else. Or, will it be worth it??


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I need some serious advice, folks. I received my invite for Project Fi. If I buy the Nexus 6 outright for $350, I will only pay $40 a month for unlimited talk/text and 2gb of data. That saves me $60 a month. HOWEVER, I really want another Windows Phone and I'm sick of using my old iPhone 4S since the 928 crapped the bed. The issue being that I can't wait until November to get something else. Or, will it be worth it??


I agree, that's a tough spot you're in there. I think it comes down to how much you can tolerate Android. Would you ever go over the 2GB cap? 2 gigs isn't all that much, especially for most OCNers. After the cost of the Nexus 6, you're saving $370 this year. Weigh that against your desire to get a new Windows phone, and you should find an answer.


----------



## Sonikku13

I threw the Windows 10 Technical Preview on my HTC One (M8) for Windows, and I'm not impressed with it's performance. Everything seemed slower, I couldn't snap tiles instantly, for example. And where's my NFC payments? I want those NFC payments!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I threw the Windows 10 Technical Preview on my HTC One (M8) for Windows, and I'm not impressed with it's performance. Everything seemed slower, I couldn't snap tiles instantly, for example. *And where's my NFC payments? I want those NFC payments!*


I say good riddance. Any automatic wireless payment (I assume that's how your phone payments work) is an unacceptable risk for me. The same goes for RF cards (I refuse to get one, even if it means going to another bank).

I agree that 10 is far from ready though.


----------



## connectwise

The lag is real though. More animations, slower ui. Kinda what we have to live with unless microsoft does something special.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The lag is real though. More animations, slower ui. Kinda what we have to live with unless microsoft does something special.


Yeah, I'm not dealing with that... if Windows 10 can run with no lag on my PC, I expect the same on phone. I'll give them a chance though, if I can... but if I can get a Zenfone 2, I'm pouncing on it.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The lag is real though. More animations, slower ui. Kinda what we have to live with unless microsoft does something special.


Let's see how the 930 does.

I'd expect it has more than enough grunt to move W10 at whatever pace Microsoft wants it to.

I won't be pleased if it feels sluggish, considering how WP8.1 in my Lumia has still to be matched in smoothness by anything I've ever used.


----------



## VaiFanatic

My 1020 has slowed down to a crawl. Also having an issue now where it's constantly recognized and unrecognized from my PC when connect via USB, and I know none of my ports are busted. Charges fine through the wall though.

This issue is persistent on my W10, W7, and W8 machines, so it's not a PC OS deal either. It's definitely something with the phone's OS.

It's currently running 10.0.10149.0

I'm afraid that the 1020 is going to be relegated to being a backup Camera to my DSLR, and I move away from WP until a suitable 1020 replacement is made available. I don't care if the sensor is slow -- these new processors that current and next-gen phones are getting should be able to handle this sensor much easier anyway. Also, I know how to use this camera, and I've taken some excellent photos with the manual settings, and it's a joy to use it.

I'm tired of the idea of a flagship phone being for EVERYONE. The S600 Maybach is the flagship car from Mercedes, and it's by NO means for everyone.

Oh well, /rant.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> My 1020 has slowed down to a crawl. Also having an issue now where it's constantly recognized and unrecognized from my PC when connect via USB, and I know none of my ports are busted. Charges fine through the wall though.
> 
> This issue is persistent on my W10, W7, and W8 machines, so it's not a PC OS deal either. It's definitely something with the phone's OS.
> 
> It's currently running 10.0.10149.0
> 
> I'm afraid that the 1020 is going to be relegated to being a backup Camera to my DSLR, and I move away from WP until a suitable 1020 replacement is made available. I don't care if the sensor is slow -- these new processors that current and next-gen phones are getting should be able to handle this sensor much easier anyway. Also, I know how to use this camera, and I've taken some excellent photos with the manual settings, and it's a joy to use it.
> 
> I'm tired of the idea of a flagship phone being for EVERYONE. The S600 Maybach is the flagship car from Mercedes, and it's by NO means for everyone.
> 
> Oh well, /rant.


So windows 10 doesnt work nice on 1020?
I love this phone's camera, but the battery life is horrible. I think its either due to denim update or my battery has gone bad (So soon?)
Question to other phone owners, do you guys get the resume thing on your phones? Whatsapp takes time to open most of the times.


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> So windows 10 doesnt work nice on 1020?
> I love this phone's camera, but the battery life is horrible. I think its either due to denim update or my battery has gone bad (So soon?)
> Question to other phone owners, do you guys get the resume thing on your phones? Whatsapp takes time to open most of the times.


As of right now, no.

I'm in the same boat as you are when it comes to battery life. When I first got the phone about two years ago, the battery life was superb, but in recent months I'm lucky if the phone can last a whole day on standby with minimal use!

I get the "resuming... " screen quite often too, and it just seems the phone overall has slowed down.


----------



## prongs

NOKIA lumia 1320
[windows phone 8.1 with denim update]
ORANGE [the cover is yellow]

this picture was taken with a family members NOKIA lumia 730.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Anyway to play hevc (x265) on windows phone?
It plays fine on android phones, but lags alot on ccplayer of windows phone. Native video player doesnt support the format.


----------



## huzzug

Anyone here who faces issues after updating to win10 ? I recently updated my laptop which was running 8.1 and now when I plug i the phone via USB cable, it no longer shows in This PC heading under devices. Should I be doing something to access the phone ?


----------



## Buckaroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Anyone here who faces issues after updating to win10 ? I recently updated my laptop which was running 8.1 and now when I plug i the phone via USB cable, it no longer shows in This PC heading under devices. Should I be doing something to access the phone ?


It works fine for me on my desktop and laptop.

Did you try a different USB cable?


----------



## llChaosll

Hey all, just a heads up, build 10512 just dropped to fast insiders a few hours ago.


----------



## VaiFanatic

I regret doing the previews on this handset -- it just can't keep up.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> Hey all, just a heads up, build 10512 just dropped to fast insiders a few hours ago.


Downloaded it while at work, scheduled it to install later tonight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> I regret doing the previews on this handset -- it just can't keep up.


How so?


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Downloaded it while at work, scheduled it to install later tonight.
> 
> How so?


Battery life has gotten worse, the phone is just ungodly slow now, the VBA8 emulator constantly stutters, many apps I tap to open are always "resuming", etc.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Downloaded it while at work, scheduled it to install later tonight.
> 
> How so?
> 
> 
> 
> Battery life has gotten worse, the phone is just ungodly slow now, the VBA8 emulator constantly stutters, many apps I tap to open are always "resuming", etc.
Click to expand...

Did you try a hard reset after installing the update? I found that every preview update so far was slow until I did a full reset then it was fine.


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Did you try a hard reset after installing the update? I found that every preview update so far was slow until I did a full reset then it was fine.


Yup. Even with a fresh reset the phone just feels slow.

Admittedly, even when the 1020 came out, it was already behind with it's choice of CPU, but oh well.

I'll probably just get the 940/950 (or whatever they're gonna call it) and relegate this to a backup camera in my SLR gear bag.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Did you try a hard reset after installing the update? I found that every preview update so far was slow until I did a full reset then it was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Even with a fresh reset the phone just feels slow.
> 
> Admittedly, even when the 1020 came out, it was already behind with it's choice of CPU, but oh well.
> 
> I'll probably just get the 940/950 (or whatever they're gonna call it) and relegate this to a backup camera in my SLR gear bag.
Click to expand...

Aww bummer. Windows 10 Mobile seems to run perfectly fine on my Nokia 625 and 830. I tried VBA8 on the 625 for the first time last night and it requires the sound being turned off then no stutter at all. Never tried it in 8 before that. On my 830 though, VBA8 has always run fine and still does on Windows 10.


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Did you try a hard reset after installing the update? I found that every preview update so far was slow until I did a full reset then it was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Even with a fresh reset the phone just feels slow.
> 
> Admittedly, even when the 1020 came out, it was already behind with it's choice of CPU, but oh well.
> 
> I'll probably just get the 940/950 (or whatever they're gonna call it) and relegate this to a backup camera in my SLR gear bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww bummer. Windows 10 Mobile seems to run perfectly fine on my Nokia 625 and 830. I tried VBA8 on the 625 for the first time last night and it requires the sound being turned off then no stutter at all. Never tried it in 8 before that. On my 830 though, VBA8 has always run fine and still does on Windows 10.
Click to expand...

But the sound is 50% of the game









I'll have to give it a shot later. I need to get my saves imported again and what not.

However, the phone's been on standby the last 12 hours and it's below 50% on the battery already!! I've not used it at all today


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Anyone know if they're gonna make an analogue to the Lumia 1520?


----------



## jsc1973

Finally decided to go ahead get Windows 10 on my 820 last night. The OS itself looks good, but it's seriously buggy. I had to reboot the phone twice today after it wouldn't switch from the lock screen to the main screen no matter what I did. There have been places where it's been laggy, something that never happened under 8.1, but then you do the same task later on and it does it fine. Battery life, to my surprise, seems to be about the same. I've never gotten through a day's heavy use without needing to plug in before, but Win 10 doesn't seem to run it down any worse than 8.1 did.


----------



## mr one

Am i the only one who gets a really bad battery life on my 820 with a win 10 on it? It really sucks because battery drops hella fast even with a battery saver mode on


----------



## jsc1973

I've had it a week now and don't notice any difference, but my typical battery life was maybe 17 hours all along.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> I've had it a week now and don't notice any difference, but my typical battery life was maybe 17 hours all along.


mine was like maybe 6-7 hours, even when not i am using it still drains like our taxpayers money







just got back to win 8.1


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> mine was like maybe 6-7 hours, even when not i am using it still drains like our taxpayers money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got back to win 8.1


That is one of the nasty issues with Win10. I also had poor battery life on my 520 and 535.


----------



## VaiFanatic

Battery life on my 1020 has been terrible since 8.1

Right now the phone barely lasts about 12 hours when I don't even touch it. Thankfully I have another phone to use.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> Battery life on my 1020 has been terrible since 8.1
> 
> Right now the phone barely lasts about 12 hours when I don't even touch it. Thankfully I have another phone to use.


I have noticed, it is much worse after denim updates. When using instagram or any such web browsing apps, i lose battery like crazy. Yesterday within 15mins, phone went from 25% to critical 10%.
Time to give it for repairs under warranty, the phone can cook food it gets that hot!


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> I have noticed, it is much worse after denim updates. When using instagram or any such web browsing apps, i lose battery like crazy. Yesterday within 15mins, phone went from 25% to critical 10%.
> Time to give it for repairs under warranty, the phone can cook food it gets that hot!


Uh oh! That's not good! Mine doesn't seem to be getting hot, but I haven't been using it religiously like I used to.


----------



## Artikbot

For some reason my 930 started getting that fantastic bug where once a week or so the auto-rotation stops working and I have to restart it.

Come on Microsoft, seriously? This didn't happen before the last update a couple months ago.


----------



## VaiFanatic

For developing an OS that's mean to be seamless across all platforms, they sure aren't worried about their mobile handset platforms are they are tablets and PCs.

I love the idea of a phone running Windows, but if they can't even keep up in the hardware department, I can't expect them to do well in the programming division.

I'm almost beginning to think W10 Mobile has been developed for phones that aren't even out for production yet, while attempting to make OS itself compatible with older devices.

It was my impression months back that MS was to announce new phones this month, after the release of W10, but that's apparently been pushed back to Oct, and I'm willing to bet it has something to do with the less than smooth transition and incompleteness of the W10 Mobile OS.

Just my .02 -- I could be dead wrong.


----------



## mr one

something strange happened, i laughed my butt off at this thing. We were stuck in a forest with a car and after 3 hours of hard work i noticed that mine screen on 820 does not respond to touch. And then suddenly i see that one side of black strip where glue goes when screen is mounted is off, half screen just pops off like it was mounted there with a hot glue







That day was really hot and my phone was in a shirt pocket







so yeah in in a search for a new Windows mobile phone


----------



## kooldude.4141

Tragic thing, first time i have heard display coming off!








It gets pretty hot in my country plus the device itself heats up like crazy when using it, glad there's no problem with my phone!








Btw i am not sure but if i give my phone for repairs under warranty, will they be able to repair it or just replace it. Last time i had a phone which was discontinued didnt have the spares needed for repairing so the company (samsung) refunded the full phone amount. Well this time i dont want money since i wont be able to buy a new lumia (930 or 1520) since its costly plus its kinda not avaialble and also i dont want to compromise on camera (this phone has spoiled me







)


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> ... also i dont want to compromise on camera (this phone has spoiled me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That's the exact reason why I'm wanting a successor to the 1020, be it a 1030 or 1040. It just takes fantastic photos, better than any other phone I have.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> Tragic thing, first time i have heard display coming off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets pretty hot in my country plus the device itself heats up like crazy when using it, glad there's no problem with my phone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw i am not sure but if i give my phone for repairs under warranty, will they be able to repair it or just replace it. Last time i had a phone which was discontinued didnt have the spares needed for repairing so the company (samsung) refunded the full phone amount. Well this time i dont want money since i wont be able to buy a new lumia (930 or 1520) since its costly plus its kinda not avaialble and also *i dont want to compromise on camera* (this phone has spoiled me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


In that case you should get a DSLR.









I don't know how the cameras in those higher-end phones are, but nothing beats the low-light capability and control of a DSLR.


----------



## kooldude.4141

I know nothing beats dslr, its a fact! Laws of physics wouldnt allow it (well thats what i have read)
I was talking about phones and their cam qualities, nothing is as good as lumia 1020 except the mighty 808. Sure this phone has it cam flaws too, but still.
Anyway its been more than a year and the facebook photo upload bug still exists. Not on a particular model but all windows phones. Microsoft hasnt fixed this bug since more than a year now!
Cant upload posts with pics on it, infact cant post photos at all! Last time i was at a party and wanted to upload a pic, tried for 3 hours and the battery dropped to 10% but the pic didnt upload. I used alot of my 3g plan too in this process.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Update: I decided to say bye-bye to Verizon and go with Project Fi, so now I own the giant Nexus 6. So far so good. $40 a month, and they pay you back for any unused data.

Do I miss my Windows Phone? Hell yes. Did I want to wait for the new Lumias? Not enough to warrant Verizon's exorbitant fees.


----------



## Artikbot

Joy, Skype decided to have the infamous 930 back microphone bug on my phone.


----------



## Artikbot

Lumia-san is booked in for a repair. It should be picked up on Tuesday, let's see how well Microsoft treats her.

Since it doesn't work anyway I installed the W10 tech preview. Oh mang, the full version can't come soon enough.


----------



## coolbrezz

i got a black 640 att broke my 635 that i had. thinking about getting the 640xl


----------



## VaiFanatic

Well, Camera is slow and buggy (controls don't appear), anytime I try to search for something in Edge (voice or typing), the app crashes, the speaker is still pathetic (that's a hardware issue that plagues just about any 1020 since release), the PIN screen to unlock the phone takes forever to appear and it looks so half-assed...

There's more I can go on about, but now I'm not sure if it's the half-baked OS, the phone, or a combination of both.


----------



## Nitrogannex

the 950 and 950 XL need to hurry up and get here already


----------



## llChaosll

omg, I dropped my lumia 920 face first on my floor and the screen cracked!
I'm in dire need of that damn 950 to come out already. I was thinking of picking up the 640 to hold me off but we are right around the corner.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> the 950 and 950 XL need to hurry up and get here already


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> omg, I dropped my lumia 920 face first on my floor and the screen cracked!
> I'm in dire need of that damn 950 to come out already. I was thinking of picking up the 640 to hold me off but we are right around the corner.


They are coming in November no? Same time as windows 10 mobile launch I think..


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> omg, I dropped my lumia 920 face first on my floor and the screen cracked!
> I'm in dire need of that damn 950 to come out already. I was thinking of picking up the 640 to hold me off but we are right around the corner.


You could probably just replace the screen with little problem. The 520 that I was using for a long time suffered a cracked screen twice in a month after I passed it on to a friend of mine. I was able to replace the screen both times, it was just a matter of disassembly and not misplacing the tiny screws that hold it together. I don't think a 920 is designed much differently, it just has better hardware in it.


----------



## llChaosll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> You could probably just replace the screen with little problem. The 520 that I was using for a long time suffered a cracked screen twice in a month after I passed it on to a friend of mine. I was able to replace the screen both times, it was just a matter of disassembly and not misplacing the tiny screws that hold it together. I don't think a 920 is designed much differently, it just has better hardware in it.


wow look at that, your screen is worst then mine. Thanks for the tip, but I think I'll prolly just pick up the 640 at bestbuy for 70 on sale to hold me off. I'll sell it off for like 30-40 bucks after I get the 950.
I would wait but this thing looks atrocious lol!


----------



## kooldude.4141

Giving my phone for repairs tomorrow. While taking pictures today i got that screeching noise of ois, the battery drops 5% an hour and gets really hot. Hope they fix my phone, dont want to hear we dont have spares for your phone


----------



## kooldude.4141

So what are your opinions on future of windows phone? It will be very hard for microsoft to compete in the high end phone market now that iphone 6s and iphone 6s plus have been announced. Just my thought. I dont think anything's happening in windows side, i have tried being patient for over a year now. Its always it will come soon, we are going to bring it, this and that in windows mobile. Not to mention how they have completely abandoned windows 8.1, the battery life is horrible after denim update. Many apps are being pulled off the store, websites are being shut down (Lumia beta apps). I still hope windows mobile can atleast compete with other platforms but not sure for how long.
Recently windows central released a very good article on the same subject too.


----------



## llChaosll

I ended up getting the 640 for $70 as a replacement for my 920 while I wait for the 950.
I already knew what to expect from the 640 because I got my parents the same phone. It's a pretty nice phone for a low price.

I installed Windows mobile 10 on it, running pretty smooth, minor glitches here & there.
The new build comes out today.


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> Recently windows central released a very good article on the same subject too.


I just read that same article, and it makes me want to hold out, but my 1020 has become outright unusable. No amount of resets can restore that phone to the speed it had when I first got it.

I'd already begun to notice a slowdown with 8.1, but I was able to live with it, and a lot of the nice Nokia apps were still present that I preferred to use.

At this point in time, the phone struggles to even run Edge, or send text messages without lagging ridiculously for seconds at a time -- often resulting in the app just crashing and reopening on its own.

I intended to keep my 1020 as a backup camera (since I find it to be that good when used correctly) in my camera bag, but honestly, I feel the phone has been crippled beyond even simple use like that.

I've got old iPhones that I use on wifi to test things that still run quicker than this!









This phone is my dedicated business line (I use an iPhone 6 Plus as a personal device, which I really do enjoy), so the fact that it's going out in flames is really making me sad. It was great for productivity and syncing my emails and all that jazz back when it still ran like a champ. I really don't want to use my personal phone for work, as I'm just not comfortable with that idea. I also don't want to get another Android phone, as the interface just isn't for me. I'm holding out for a 1040/1050 or something that will be awesome and come with a polished OS.

Otherwise, I may just have to jump on the 940/950, because I can't keep living with this


----------



## llChaosll

Windows Mobile 10 was running sluggish all the time on my 920, such as txts and loading apps etc. It's running surprisingly fast on the 640 due to the faster processor.


----------



## llChaosll

Hey all, build 10536 is available to fast insiders.


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> So what are your opinions on future of windows phone? It will be very hard for microsoft to compete in the high end phone market now that iphone 6s and iphone 6s plus have been announced. Just my thought. I dont think anything's happening in windows side, i have tried being patient for over a year now. Its always it will come soon, we are going to bring it, this and that in windows mobile. Not to mention how they have completely abandoned windows 8.1, the battery life is horrible after denim update. Many apps are being pulled off the store, websites are being shut down (Lumia beta apps). I still hope windows mobile can atleast compete with other platforms but not sure for how long.
> Recently windows central released a very good article on the same subject too.


With the time that I spent with WP I loved it . it was simple organized , though they could put the update and about in the same place imo, slick and just downright beautiful. The apps I had all that I needed , and the office lens is still beter in WP than in android. Now about the future we can just see how many people are aware of live photos in WP which was there about 2 years ago . If someone wants to see how popular WP is just scroll down the youtube comments in any reviewer, might say the people that know of it are a rarity. Iphone's will still be for the uneducated folks , I have been a big fan of apple's hardware but the premium they charge at this current moment is too much. I can get the same experience on android for less. Let's remember what MS is , its a software company , by moving cortana , wp apps like office,office lens ,one drive, one note they are expecting people to use them because the number of people IOS/Android will always be higher than if they keep it exclusive,because there are just simply more people in the other OSes , that is a purely business move from MS. If they really wanted to be competitive with their phones they should have kept everything that made WP only on WP so people would have a reason to switch for not just the different OS. However, and this is a big However if MS puts the same spying crap on their Mobile OS as they have on Windows that will be the only thing people remember not the camera,live tiles etc.


----------



## kooldude.4141

I understand microsoft is a software company, and not a hardware one but how will the consumers have faith on the future of the platform if the company which makes the software doesnt. Now we dont have reason to buy an windows mobile because the same exvclusive apps are available on other platform, and in some cases its better than it is on windows phone. After cyan/denim update the phone feels slow, battery life sucks and have that resume thing going on almost all the time.


----------



## kpo6969

http://www.neowin.net/news/details-emerge-on-microsoft039s-lumia-550-the-windows-10-mobile-successor-to-its-lumia-640


----------



## VaiFanatic

So is it safe to say the 950 is going to bridge the gap between the 930 and 1020 and attempt to meet the best of both worlds as a flagship phone?

Or is there still hope of Microsoft releasing a true flagship successor to the 1020?


----------



## kooldude.4141

Dont think 950 and 950xl are successor to 1020 in camera department.


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> Dont think 950 and 950xl are successor to 1020 in camera department.


I know, and that makes me infinitely sad.

It's no substitute for a DSLR, I understand that (that's why I've got one), but the ability to manipulate the PureView lens can allow for some incredible photos on par or even better than most point-and-shoot cameras.

Anyone who says iPhones and Samsungs still take better photos, are just using automatic settings for everything in most cases.

Rare do I run the PureView in auto because of the fact that it can wash out photos, or mess up the exposure. But honestly, a lens like that isn't meant to be shot using auto settings in the first place.

I think the only time I've used "Auto" on my DSLR is when I first got it...


----------



## kooldude.4141

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> I know, and that makes me infinitely sad.
> 
> It's no substitute for a DSLR, I understand that (that's why I've got one), but the ability to manipulate the PureView lens can allow for some incredible photos on par or even better than most point-and-shoot cameras.
> 
> Anyone who says iPhones and Samsungs still take better photos, are just using automatic settings for everything in most cases.
> 
> Rare do I run the PureView in auto because of the fact that it can wash out photos, or mess up the exposure. But honestly, a lens like that isn't meant to be shot using auto settings in the first place.
> 
> I think the only time I've used "Auto" on my DSLR is when I first got it...


Yeah, in auto mode the pictures come out yellowish. Hey any tips you can give for clicking photos on this phone? I know some of the basics, but would like to know more if possible.








Also, the website DXomark although is maybe good, but gave a ridiculous score to lumia 1020. Iphone 5s abnd 6 were rated much higher!


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> Yeah, in auto mode the pictures come out yellowish. Hey any tips you can give for clicking photos on this phone? I know some of the basics, but would like to know more if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the website DXomark although is maybe good, but gave a ridiculous score to lumia 1020. Iphone 5s abnd 6 were rated much higher!


Yes, they do! That's why I don't shoot in auto, or else everyone has a perpetual tan when the flash goes off!

Clicking photos? I'm not sure I follow you on this one! Explain to me what you're talking about and maybe I'll know.


----------



## kooldude.4141

I mean usually i fail to get pictures without yellow tint when using flash. Also the saturation is lil on the higher side. Would like to know how to overcome this problem?
What settings usually to use when using flash. My phone will be going for repairs, started getting that bearing sound when focussing. And the phone heats up too much, battery problem maybe?
Didnt get time last week to go to service centre, hopefully will be able to go this week.


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> I understand microsoft is a software company, and not a hardware one but how will the consumers have faith on the future of the platform if the company which makes the software doesnt. Now we dont have reason to buy an windows mobile because the same exvclusive apps are available on other platform, and in some cases its better than it is on windows phone. After cyan/denim update the phone feels slow, battery life sucks and have that resume thing going on almost all the time.


Well good point, it would make sense that MS would update their phones regularly not even software wise but yet again they don't see much monetary gain by keeping them exclusive just for the pure reason that android users are X amount times more than what MS has. Contrary to what I think PhoneArena proves me wrong.

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Our-readers-are-pretty-excited-about-the-prospect-of-a-Microsoft-Lumia-flagship-with-Windows-10_id73751


----------



## VaiFanatic

Oh! I see. I'll have to look and give you some feedback. It's been a while since I've used it, honestly, due to how SLOW it's become


----------



## kooldude.4141

According to some rumors, windows 10 is going to launch in mid october. I hope it gets released till november atmost. Android will be launching new nexus phones and new android version soon too. Microsoft has to show what its got against the competition.
Btw, if am not wrong windows 10 mobile will be directx 12 ready right? Any chance our phones will be compatible? What kind of improvements are we looking at?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Honestly, I'm wondering if I should jump ship. I understand that these are beta versions, but WP10 seems like it isn't going to be good. There is very little third party support, and as time goes on I'm seeing less and less interest from both hardware and software devs.


----------



## JKuhn

I'll just stick with 8.1, at least for the time being.


----------



## Papas

Been trying to find a lumia 635 for sprint. No one has one used on craigslist. Ive offered to trade my lg g4 for the 635 plus cash. Ive found att and tmobile ones for like $60-75 but there is not ONE for sprint within 100 miles.


----------



## Cursedqt

Thinking of buying a 830/930 and ditch my OnePlus. I am starting to hate android even if it has every customizable option ever , meh don't like it.


----------



## kooldude.4141

I might buy Lumia 930. I cant afford the new 950/950XL.








Is it a good phone? How does it compare to lumia 1020 in terms of Camera, battery life and audio quality? Does it get hot like lumia 1020?


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> I might buy Lumia 930. I cant afford the new 950/950XL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a good phone? How does it compare to lumia 1020 in terms of Camera, battery life and audio quality? Does it get hot like lumia 1020?


Think you can get on amazon for the price of 350-400 $ tops (might be wrong on the range) the 830 is even less like 200 $ which is a killer


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> I might buy Lumia 930. I cant afford the new 950/950XL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a good phone? How does it compare to lumia 1020 in terms of Camera, battery life and audio quality? Does it get hot like lumia 1020?


Just remembered the 1520 is on sale on expansys for less than 200$


----------



## kooldude.4141

I cant find good deals in my country. A lumia 930 still costs around 30k ie around US 450$ and 1520 costs almost the same.


----------



## Cursedqt

http://www.windowscentral.com/new-microsoft-lumia-950-and-lumia-950-xl-slides?utm_medium=slider&utm_campaign=navigation&utm_source=wp

Well here they are. There aren't the same as the renders I've seen but still the smaller one is kind of a refiend version of the 640 aaaand I don't see a point in switching from 930/1520 to a 950


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> I cant find good deals in my country. A lumia 930 still costs around 30k ie around US 450$ and 1520 costs almost the same.


You can order it from amazon and get it delivered to you country/city. Probably gonna cost less than 400-450 since the phone cost 300 and the global delivery is 60$ from the US to Eastern Europe, the place that I live at.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> http://www.windowscentral.com/new-microsoft-lumia-950-and-lumia-950-xl-slides?utm_medium=slider&utm_campaign=navigation&utm_source=wp
> 
> Well here they are. There aren't the same as the renders I've seen but still the smaller one is kind of a refiend version of the 640 aaaand I don't see a point in switching from 930/1520 to a 950


I am not seeing what you are seeing. The phones specs blow the 640, 930 and 1520 out of the water. Now, I am not ready for a phone so I will be sticking with my HTC One M8 for Windows but, these phones are definitely far better than the old ones you listed.


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I am not seeing what you are seeing. The phones specs blow the 640, 930 and 1520 out of the water. Now, I am not ready for a phone so I will be sticking with my HTC One M8 for Windows but, these phones are definitely far better than the old ones you listed.


Well the reason the talkman reminds me of 640 so much is the fact that the plastic color comes to the front and kind sticks out. The reason why I don't see a point is that the SD 800 is perfectly capable of handling any task on Windows Phone or Windows Phone 10 considering that the OS can be run almost fluently on low end devices.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Well i have tried searching alot for how to play hevc files on windows phone, well the phone doesnt support it yet. It plays on ccplayer but lags alot. Then i thought why not use a media server like emit/universal media server for transcoding on pc and playing it on phone. I am looking for a freeware not paid app like plex. Anyway universal media server says it supports transcoding hevc files but the phone doesnt play it. Plex worked ok though. Also universal media server hangs alot on my pc, my pc stops responding suddenly and briefly i can manage to try to close. I end up hard restarting the pc.








Questions i have are
1- Any other mediaservers which support on the fly transcoding.
2- Any idea why universal media freezes the computer.
3- Apps on windows phone like plex which are free.

Thanks.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Anyone can help me with the above issue i mentioned?


----------



## Artikbot

I've no idea sorry.

Sending my 930 to MS for the 3rd time. 2nd time around it came with a dodgy power button and a nicked bezel. Unacceptable.

Submitted a complaint and a bucketload of pictures, they're studying the case and will come back to me.

At this point in time I'm expecting a new phone. It has been 'fixed' twice, causing damage to the rear cover, the power button, the aluminium surrounding, and had its mics replaced twice.

Where do these guys draw the line and replace at least the motherboard?


----------



## kooldude.4141

Really sad to hear this. Giving phone for repairs which comes up with new problems is really frustrating. Today i gave my phone for repair, hope will get it soon and they actually fix it.








The service centre told me it will take atleast 15 days for repairs and for some parts like camera the wait would be longer!


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> Anyone can help me with the above issue i mentioned?


have you tried vlc I heard mixed reviews about it but give it a shot and If your using a 1020(sorry I don't remember the device you are using) the s4 is going to have a hard time decoding the hevc format since its just the process is just so power hungry but a 930 or a 950 would do the trick or to be more specific anything with 4 cores is going to do it ,probably going to drain your battery on empty but still.

A little bit off topic Ms has already posted them online so I plan to buy the smaller 950 since its not available in my country gonna make a friend of mine in london to send it back home.

What country are you living in?


----------



## kooldude.4141

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> have you tried vlc I heard mixed reviews about it but give it a shot and If your using a 1020(sorry I don't remember the device you are using) the s4 is going to have a hard time decoding the hevc format since its just the process is just so power hungry but a 930 or a 950 would do the trick or to be more specific anything with 4 cores is going to do it ,probably going to drain your battery on empty but still.
> 
> A little bit off topic Ms has already posted them online so I plan to buy the smaller 950 since its not available in my country gonna make a friend of mine in london to send it back home.
> 
> What country are you living in?


I live in India.
Had a horrible experience at Microsoft Service Centre. Will be complaining via email.

I am planning to buy a new phone, due to the experience i had today with service centre i am left with mixed feelings. That and have to upgrade my gpu too, cant do both unfortunately.
On service centre part, i had to argue with the guys to tell that my phone indeed had a problem. I had charged my phone 100%, it was a fresh install. Within 20 mins my battery dropped to 96%, no wifi, no cellular, zero apps, no phone calls. The phone was idle. I reached service centre, it dropped further. By the time i got to the guy explaning him the problem it went to 94%. I told him that battery has issues he said its normal! After exlplaining everything my battery stood at 90%. Still they werent convinced, then explaning the camera screeching noise made me lose my temper. He started taking videos asking where is the sound. I said it happens sometimes, he said bring me the clip and then i will ask the engineer to check it, till then we will just flash your phone. My phone has 6 days of warranty left, so i had to argue alot to get my phone tested. Finally they said they will have to ship the phone to bangalore since they dont repair the level 3 problem phones (something related to repairing the phone, they just replace the parts not repair them! )

I am not sure if my complaint will even matter, i wasted 2 hours in service centre and now have to wait minimum 15 days to get my phone back, that too with motherboard/parts repaired not replaced! I dont like getting a flagship phone which has a high cost and you get this kind of aftersales.







My experience with sony and samsung was way better.

Sorry for the long post but had to share my experience.


----------



## Cursedqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> I live in India.
> Had a horrible experience at Microsoft Service Centre. Will be complaining via email.
> 
> I am planning to buy a new phone, due to the experience i had today with service centre i am left with mixed feelings. That and have to upgrade my gpu too, cant do both unfortunately.
> On service centre part, i had to argue with the guys to tell that my phone indeed had a problem. I had charged my phone 100%, it was a fresh install. Within 20 mins my battery dropped to 96%, no wifi, no cellular, zero apps, no phone calls. The phone was idle. I reached service centre, it dropped further. By the time i got to the guy explaning him the problem it went to 94%. I told him that battery has issues he said its normal! After exlplaining everything my battery stood at 90%. Still they werent convinced, then explaning the camera screeching noise made me lose my temper. He started taking videos asking where is the sound. I said it happens sometimes, he said bring me the clip and then i will ask the engineer to check it, till then we will just flash your phone. My phone has 6 days of warranty left, so i had to argue alot to get my phone tested. Finally they said they will have to ship the phone to bangalore since they dont repair the level 3 problem phones (something related to repairing the phone, they just replace the parts not repair them! )
> 
> I am not sure if my complaint will even matter, i wasted 2 hours in service centre and now have to wait minimum 15 days to get my phone back, that too with motherboard/parts repaired not replaced! I dont like getting a flagship phone which has a high cost and you get this kind of aftersales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My experience with sony and samsung was way better.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but had to share my experience.


God I feel for you. I've had more or less the same issues myself that's why I fix my own broken phones. Every part you need can be ordered online and everything else is just a matter of soldiering it( I am simplyfing it but still)
I am thinking of dropping my oneplus and getting the new 950 or the 930 for my birthday or Christmas.

hope you feel better and don't loose faith customer support is horrible every where and most of all do your own repairs you have no idea how gratifying it is


----------



## Artikbot

Last update from MS is that they are evaluating my pictures and will draw a resolution soon.

At this point I'm expecting a new phone.

The unibody is damaged, the rear cover doesn't fit properly and the power button mechanism is screwed up.

They won't be able to fix it.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cursedqt*
> 
> God I feel for you. I've had more or less the same issues myself that's why I fix my own broken phones. Every part you need can be ordered online and everything else is just a matter of soldiering it( I am simplyfing it but still)
> I am thinking of dropping my oneplus and getting the new 950 or the 930 for my birthday or Christmas.
> 
> hope you feel better and don't loose faith customer support is horrible every where and most of all do your own repairs you have no idea how gratifying it is


I have screwed up phone repairs twice!








Anyway lets hope the phone gets fixed. Feels strange when you dont own a smartphone for first 2 days! Especially if you are active on social sites!







October 6 even isnt far, lets see what microsoft has in store for windows phone fans. Not sure if they might end up releasing windows 10 with 950 and 950xl, later followed by other lumia phones. Any word on when is the windows 10 for phones is coming? Final build that is.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Last update from MS is that they are evaluating my pictures and will draw a resolution soon.
> 
> At this point I'm expecting a new phone.
> 
> The unibody is damaged, the rear cover doesn't fit properly and the power button mechanism is screwed up.
> 
> They won't be able to fix it.


Was your phone damaged by microsoft? If so, and by reading about your previous post (phone being in repairs twice) you should ask for a new phone altogether.








I have heard about apple replacing the entire phone, do they give a new phone or a refurbished one? Apple does seem to have nice aftersales service though.


----------



## Cursedqt

http://www.microsoft.com/october2015event/en-us

For all of us who are going to be awake at that time but I am really hoping their phones dont charge a fair f..ing premium like Apple does . Would give 500 bucks for the lumia 950 or I am sticking to the oneplus


----------



## Artikbot

All I want is W10 for my 930, lol.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Any news on the Lumia 950 and 950XL? Release dates?


----------



## glussier

You'll get all the info on the 950 and 950xl tomorrow.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> You'll get all the info on the 950 and 950xl tomorrow.


Yeah, I got the e-mail saying the same thing a bit after posting.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> All I want is W10 for my 930, lol.


And all I want is my 535 with 8.1.









I thought about upgrading my phone to 10, but after seeing what M$ did with Win10 I decided to stick to 8.1.


----------



## Sonikku13

I'm pessimistic about W10, but I'm gonna hang on as long as I can. Cause I do like Microsoft as a company. If the Surface phone comes out in 2016, I'll become optimistic.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Yeah, I got the e-mail saying the same thing a bit after posting.


Today, October 6th is the Microsoft windows 10 devices event, where Microsoft will annouce averything there is to know about their new devices release.

At 10:00 AM Eastern time, you'll even be able to watch a live stream of the event: http://www.windowscentral.com/windows-10-devices-nyc-live


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Okay, anyone else a bit leery of the "tablet class liquid cooling" they're talking about for the phones?


----------



## huzzug

I'm more excited about the continuum dock. Wonder if it can be used on older Lumia's. Guess miniUSB is the bottleneck. Apart from that the fones do look great


----------



## kooldude.4141

Liquid cooling in phone? Any idea how does it work? Interesting phone though.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> All I want is W10 for my 930, lol.


Quote:


> According to Phone Arena, here is the first list of older Lumia smartphone that will be updated to Windows 10 Mobile over a period of time: Microsoft Lumia 930, Lumia 830, Lumia 735, Lumia 640 XL, Lumia 640, Lumia 540, Lumia 535, Lumia 532, Lumia 435 and Lumia 430.


http://www.ibtimes.com/microsoft-windows-10-coming-existing-lumia-handsets-december-2132139


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/microsoft-windows-10-coming-existing-lumia-handsets-december-2132139


I just hope it's not a forced upgrade. I don't want any forced auto-updating, spyware or auto-sharing of network passwords. I really don't want to be forced to go back to a Droid (yuck).


----------



## kooldude.4141

Not a correct thread to post this but has anyone seen this?
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/542121/a-high-end-camera-in-a-small-package/


----------



## Nitrogannex

Well, based on the lack of CDMA support, it looks like I'm going to be forced to switch over to an Android instead of the 950 which I had been holding out for the past 6 or so months.

Really bummed out, I loved windows phone


----------



## kooldude.4141

Got my phone today. Checked on microsoft website about repair status, said i will recieve mail on what was done to the phone and what was replaced. Didnt recieve any on mail or service centre.
Anyway, the camera housing (the metal part on the back) is replaced, and the camera module too. Pictures are slightly clear than before, and no OIS noise till now. The baterry thing is still present. Yesterday my battery went down from 100 to 58% while i was travelling, it was in my pocket. Anyway i kept it for charging and in 5 mins it showed 100%, the battery isnt calibrated i think. I havent installed many apps this time, and the phone feels snappier. Let's hope this phone doesnt give me more problems.
And the flipkart sale for mobile is tomorrow, got a good deal on lumia 1020 last year, i hope i get a similar one on lumia 1520 or 930. Would like to have a faster windows phone! Cant afford 950 and 950XL atm.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Well, based on the lack of CDMA support, it looks like I'm going to be forced to switch over to an Android instead of the 950 which I had been holding out for the past 6 or so months.
> 
> Really bummed out, I loved windows phone


You can always switch back. I went cheap android and will be going 950 xl .


----------



## connectwise

OHHH YEEEEAAHH


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHH YEEEEAAHH


Sweet mother of mercy...


----------



## kooldude.4141

Wow....impressed so far with the camera of 950xl! Anychance we will get those algorithms in our phones?
Also they stopped selling all older phones in India, only the one that are in stock get sold. Visited microsoft priority store, said they have discontinued Lumia 930 and 1520 too.








Purchased 640XL, impressed with the performace so far, better than android with same specs.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> Wow....impressed so far with the camera of 950xl! Anychance we will get those algorithms in our phones?


Possibly, but the increase in quality won't match the 950, as the 950 uses a different set of hardware, not the least of which is the camera itself and the LEDs.
Quote:


> Also they stopped selling all older phones in India, only the one that are in stock get sold. Visited microsoft priority store, said they have discontinued Lumia 930 and 1520 too.


That just tells me that since the 950 is the successor to the 930, Microsoft may just be planning a successor to the 1520.


----------



## connectwise




----------



## glussier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Possibly, but the increase in quality won't match the 950, as the 950 uses a different set of hardware, not the least of which is the camera itself and the LEDs.
> That just tells me that since the 950 is the successor to the 930, Microsoft may just be planning a successor to the 1520.


I believe that the 950xl, even with a 5.7" screen might be the successor to the 1520. I was hoping for a 6 or 6.2" qHD screen but, at least for now, it doesn't seem like we will be seeing this.


----------



## sir cuddles

Does windows phone have any way of using Hangouts? I've been using android for the last 6 years and have decided I want to try something different, and also don't want to spend $850 on an Iphone, so I'm pretty interested in a 950xl. But I use Google Hangouts a far bit, and it doesn't appear that google has made a Hangouts app for WP.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Afaik there are no google apps on windows phone! Which sucks. No gmail, youtube,google maps or hangout too. Not sure if windows 10 will change that.


----------



## Ultracarpet

There was talk of people being able to get android apps running on wp10... but nothing has really come of it afaik.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> Afaik there are no google apps on windows phone! Which sucks. No gmail, youtube,google maps or hangout too. Not sure if windows 10 will change that.


Uh, you can tie your GMail account to your Windows phone... I've done it...


----------



## connectwise

We're talking about hangouts specifically though.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> We're talking about hangouts specifically though.


Well hangouts is to Android as iMessage is to iOS isn't it? Microsoft has added Skype Integration in the latest build of the stock Messaging app on the preview though and it works rather nicely. I have yet to try a video call from my phone though since none of my friends are ever online on Skype...


----------



## llChaosll

Hey all, this is supposedly the 950 in video action at 4K. Looks incredible! I cant wait to get a hold of this phone if it ever comes out.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

So apparently the 950 is available for preorder now through AT&T, but there's no word on the 950XL. I really hope the 950XL doesn't turn into one of those "you can only buy it direct from the manufacturer" things.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> We're talking about hangouts specifically though.


It's the only thing I miss from Android.

BTW, my story with MSFT has a happy ending. I got a brand spanking new phone in the end 

So as far as I'm concerned, all damage is fixed and am happy with them.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

So... any thoughts about the rumored Microsoft Surface Phone?

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/new-product/mobile-phone/microsoft-surface-phone-release-date-feature-rumours-2016-3627431/


----------



## connectwise




----------



## sir cuddles

The 950xl is available to pre-order in the US now. http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Microsoft-Lumia-950-XL--Unlocked/productID.326602300


----------



## TheMadProfessor

http://direct.winbeta.org/news/microsoft-clarifies-lumia-950xl-carrier-situation

Looks like AT&T is only carrying the Lumia 950. Damn.


----------



## sir cuddles

Iris scanner is a massive disappointment. Does not work at all with my glasses. Its super fast with them off, but since I wear glasses all the time, it is useless to me.


----------



## rx7racer

Agree, also Iris has to be a certain distance, very annoying during practical through the day use, find it never works smooth when I need it to.

But 950 feels good over all, some nuances in favor but some kind of hit or miss, I really miss the tap to wake


----------



## huzzug

What are the initial impressions on this fone ? Is it a good buy ? Been using the lumia 920 for last ~2 years


----------



## sir cuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> What are the initial impressions on this fone ? Is it a good buy ? Been using the lumia 920 for last ~2 years


I'm coming from android, so i can't say how good of a value it is to older WP users, but i can give you my impressions. Overall, I'd say the phone hardware is good, and WP10 has potential, but it just feels unfinished. It feels like the software is in beta.

The good:

The camera is amazing. It is a huge improvement over my Note 3. The camera interface is pretty easy to use and fiddle with the manual settings. It focuses and takes pictures fast. Flash is leagues better than anything I've used in a phone before. The choosing flash level afterwards is a cool feature that i like. It does take a while to "add finishing touches" to pictures but it doesn't stop you from doing other stuff while its processing.
Windows Phone is very quick and smooth. I haven't felt any of the lag that comes with android and touchwiz. Its quick to switch apps and open things. Live tiles on the start screen are neat, and it is pretty customizable.
Glance screen is cool. I like it more than generic flashing led for notifications. Though I am not sure how they deal with oled burn in if the clock just sits there constantly.
Hardware is decent. The phone is light, and it doesn't feel cheap or fragile. Dedicated camera button is nice. Display looks great.
The bad:

Windows phone 10 is very, very glitchy. I've encountered a bunch of crashes in both MS and third party apps. Various apps seem to get confused by rotating and end up with their UI jumbled until you close the app or rotate it back and forth.
Outlook is borderline unusable. It refuses to download pictures. At all. No matter what options I select. It is very temperamental about syncing stuff and will keep resyncing things as unread after I read them. It forgets the credentials to my exchange account every couple hours. Honestly, this is a major issue for me, and if it doesn't get fixed or I can't find a decent alternate app, I will return the phone.
I'm not going to go into specifics about the app situation since i think everyone knows about it. But there are a lot less apps than on android, and a lot of the apps that windows phones do have are quite mediocre.
Iris scanner is useless for me, it does not see through my glasses.
UI/UX inconsistencies between apps. I'm guessing older apps haven't updated their UI to newer design elements, but different apps can seem to have completely different UI styles. And honestly some of them look incredibly bad. Most of MS's apps look great, but some third party apps look and operate terribly. Also, the navigation bar doesn't go away on all apps. This can be really annoying on something like an ereader.
Miscellaneous:

I really like the default ringtone.
Does the notification bar not have a horizontal mode? It stays in the same place when you rotate it, and if you pull out the drawer in landscape mode, the notification drawer will still be in portrait mode. Am I missing an option or something? It seems really dumb to not have the notification bar/drawer rotate with the rest of the phone.
Microsoft needs to remove the notification saying there is no second sim. Yes, i know I only have one sim in the phone. I don't need to be reminded of this constantly.
How does glance screen deal with oled burn in if the clock just sit there all the time? I haven't seen the clock move or anything in the glance screen.
Continuum seems neat, but I doubt i'm ever going to use it.
Battery life seems good so far, but I haven't had enough time to seriously judge.
i like that cortana has a personality instead of Google just blandly answering your queries.


----------



## rx7racer

I know for me so far after a week I'm satisfied with my switch, ran a Lumia 1020 for a couple years and was ready to change up. Camera is still good all around I find and in auto does well enough.

If your on WP8 now then it should be an easy transition. Lose a few Lumia camera apps and music app, or at least aside from groove music now by default. Value is good, phone feels good and has removable battery which is a nice touch for my use.

WP10 still has some needed issues to be addressed that seems to be different for each, I seem to have to tell it to accept data connection every time connecting to my pc, slightly annoying. It's default release is a couple behind the Insiders WP10 release so some things are being addressed, I still cross my fingers tap to wake will come back.

Iris is nifty but not near as welcome as it is for Surface line and others, is cool to show but after that if you need quick access it will hamper you more than help from my experience. Not really a negative but isn't a positive either. Hardware wise I feel both new 950 and 950XL are right in line. Some mention heat issues with 950, can say mine was for first day or so while syncing all my onedrive pics, music, and docs.

I Haven't had the pleasure of trying continumm yet but that is a nice feature for some maybe, don't see it being any better than other phones I've had with micro-HDMI outs on them though. Hope it will be nicer with mouse though and some desktop feel for Doc editing.

My initial feel is it's a nice step up from any older Lumia.


----------



## llChaosll

Hows it going yall? I got my 950XL 3 days ago and have been messing with it just installing everything again and setting it up how I had it before.
Anyway, did anyone get any accessories for it yet? I redeemed my display dock offer, but no shipping details yet. I heard they started shipping them out to some customers.

I ordered two cases, and I will switch between them here and there just for kicks.
I also ordered a 128gb sd card. I figured I would never have to buy another one again.









I had problems with the iris scanner and turned it off but eventually turned it back on to try and give it another chance and I guess it got adjusted to my face.
I am able to log in pretty much in 1 sec of turning the phone on without it giving me any errors.

I have yet to take any pics or videos yet but I will continue checking this thread and see what you guys have been doing with your 950.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> I had problems with the iris scanner and turned it off but eventually turned it back on to try and give it another chance and I guess *it got adjusted to my face.*


Yea, I hear a lot of the same from girls as well.


----------



## lacrossewacker

I bet using the USB - Type C is a nice change for anybody coming from a previous Android/Windows phone.

How's the quick charge on this phone?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Yea, I hear a lot of the same from girls as well.


hhaha


----------



## drufause

I bought Lumia 640 Go phone for $39 planning to upgrade to windows 10 and unlock it. Already pleased i can download maps and use GPS easy Peasy without using cell carrier.


----------



## VaiFanatic

Still disappointed there's not real successor to the 1020, and it's grinding my gears.

Since I've switched back to 8.1, battery life and overall performance on that old handset has been significantly better.

The only thing I feel dates the phone now, is the display itself. It's not crisp and clear like my iPhone or my S5.


----------



## connectwise

Plus there are no real physical successor to such beautiful devices nokia has made.


----------



## VaiFanatic

I can agree with that as well.


----------



## rx7racer

Well I seem to be having the opposite problem as most on my 950. After 2 weeks I can barely get 7 hours out of my battery and that's with no use just being in my pocket and txt'ing maybe 20 txt's total.

With them removing tap to wake and a few other minor changes I find myself yelling at my phone more than I ever have.

Anyone have the 950XL, does it fair much better since it has the 3300mah battery instead of the 3000mah, I gotta get it to last at least 9 hours for my work day minimum.

Seriously, who's brilliant idea was it to take away the one feature of a windows phone that truly made it nice and easy to use/ And how have none of the windows insiders made enough noise for MS to change it back.

Stupid stupid stupid having to hit a freaking button to wake the phone, I don't have time for that.







and feels so year 2000.

Odd thing is, I don't see anyone bothered by tap to wake being taken away, do you all really enjoy having to press the power button every time you need into your phone?

I still have my Lumia 1020 and no joke I'm about to go back. And we wonder why MS only has like 6% of market share.

And Hello feature is just annoying, I wear a hat a lot and I can never get it to work. I don't see how it is useful at all to be honest, finally just turned it off and don't figure I'll ever try it again. And yes I have spent hours literally just improving it over and over and over again, still crap.


----------



## JKuhn

I actually prefer the wake button. I messed around with the tap feature at some point but didn't like it.

That battery life is plain horrible. I just put my 535 on the charger last night after 4 days, and I could've gone longer if I wanted (keep in mind I only use WiFi).


----------



## VaiFanatic

It's looking like the 1020 will be my last hurrah with WP. I'm due for an upgrade to my company phone so I may just get another iPhone or even another android...

M$ continues to disappoint.


----------



## llChaosll

wow sucks man, sorry to hear that racer. The 950XL is working sweet for me. Havent had any issues with it.
I bought a 128gb sd to go with it and two cases.
The battery is great so far.
Last night I ended up watching youtube before I went to bed to catch up on some stuff for like 45 minutes and the battery only went down a few %.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Anyone have any idea on whether or not AT&T plans to carry the 950XL? They have the 950, but I want that XL so bad I can taste it.


----------



## VaiFanatic

The battery life issue that users with the 950 and XL are experiencing are likely due to the OS itself.

My battery life on my 1020 was pitiful when running 10. Since I've gone back to 8.1, my battery life has been back to where it was (lasting several days before needing a recharge with regular use).

However, the noticeable pixilation of the LED/LCD display of my 1020 is just bothering me (after years of phones with "retina" displays and other higher resolutions). It feels like I'm looking at my Gameboy Advance SP again!

That's why I was eagerly awaiting a "1050", with a super high-res display, the same 41mp sensor, and a quad- or octa-core processor capable to truly running that sensor and making the photo snapping experience... snappy.

The 950XL may be touted as the flagship WP, but it's not a true successor to the 1020,

This whole thing has me beginning to think M$ acquisition of Nokia (and the laying off of most of it's core mobile development staff) was to eliminate competition under the auspices of merging into one entity, while shifting focus to the concept of a "Surface Phone" and letting the Lumia brand die off.

Right now, M$ loves its Surface tablets. That's where they seem to be investing a lot of their funds and R&D, so it wouldn't surprise me if the Surface development team is working on a fabled "Surface Phone".

The question is, can it and will it live up the reputation of previous flagship Lumia phones? The fact that 10 for mobile devices STILL feels like a beta, and they essentially released new flagship devices with a beta OS does give me confidence in M$ desire to actually succeed in the mobile market. It seems to me like they're just lollygagging. I mean, look at the wasted effort that was the Microsoft "Kin"...

/end rant


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> The battery life issue that users with the 950 and XL are experiencing are likely due to the OS itself.
> 
> My battery life on my 1020 was pitiful when running 10. Since I've gone back to 8.1, my battery life has been back to where it was (lasting several days before needing a recharge with regular use).
> 
> However, the noticeable pixilation of the LED/LCD display of my 1020 is just bothering me (after years of phones with "retina" displays and other higher resolutions). It feels like I'm looking at my Gameboy Advance SP again!
> 
> That's why I was eagerly awaiting a "1050", with a super high-res display, the same 41mp sensor, and a quad- or octa-core processor capable to truly running that sensor and making the photo snapping experience... snappy.
> 
> The 950XL may be touted as the flagship WP, but it's not a true successor to the 1020,
> 
> This whole thing has me beginning to think M$ acquisition of Nokia (and the laying off of most of it's core mobile development staff) was to eliminate competition under the auspices of merging into one entity, while shifting focus to the concept of a "Surface Phone" and letting the Lumia brand die off.
> 
> Right now, M$ loves its Surface tablets. That's where they seem to be investing a lot of their funds and R&D, so it wouldn't surprise me if the Surface development team is working on a fabled "Surface Phone".
> 
> The question is, can it and will it live up the reputation of previous flagship Lumia phones? The fact that 10 for mobile devices STILL feels like a beta, and they essentially released new flagship devices with a beta OS does give me confidence in M$ desire to actually succeed in the mobile market. It seems to me like they're just lollygagging. I mean, look at the wasted effort that was the Microsoft "Kin"...
> 
> /end rant


Ehhhhh, I was more inclined to thinking the reason MS bought Nokia's cell phone division was because they felt that they could more easily push the windows mobile OS platform if they had control over the major hardware pieces. I don't think they are trying to kill off the Lumia brand at all, you may not think it's a true 1020 successor, but by all other standards, the 950/XL are absolutely top of the line phones.


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Ehhhhh, I was more inclined to thinking the reason MS bought Nokia's cell phone division was because they felt that they could more easily push the windows mobile OS platform if they had control over the major hardware pieces. I don't think they are trying to kill off the Lumia brand at all, you may not think it's a true 1020 successor, but by all other standards, the 950/XL are absolutely top of the line phones.


Well, buying up Nokia and then laying off a lot of the folks whose purpose WAS to develop those major hardware pieces just seems a little backward. While that may have been their actual goal, I don't think they've succeeded at all.

Again, they seem to be more focused on the Surface, hence why I think we'd see a rise of a Surface Phone and a decline in Lumia products, but I could be wrong.

I've no doubts that the 950/XL are top of the line devices; those who've manage to get lucky with not having many bugs with 10 (it seems to really be luck of the draw on this one) absolutely love their devices.

Hopefully MS gets their act together and finishes 10 instead of continuing to push it out half-baked. I think that's why they're not gaining and perhaps even losing their share of the mobile market.

All just my opinion of course, as I see it being a current WP owner and having had use of one since WP7.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> Well, buying up Nokia and then laying off a lot of the folks whose purpose WAS to develop those major hardware pieces just seems a little backward. While that may have been their actual goal, I don't think they've succeeded at all.
> 
> Again, they seem to be more focused on the Surface, hence why I think we'd see a rise of a Surface Phone and a decline in Lumia products, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I've no doubts that the 950/XL are top of the line devices; those who've manage to get lucky with not having many bugs with 10 (it seems to really be luck of the draw on this one) absolutely love their devices.
> 
> Hopefully MS gets their act together and finishes 10 instead of continuing to push it out half-baked. I think that's why they're not gaining and perhaps even losing their share of the mobile market.
> 
> All just my opinion of course, as I see it being a current WP owner and having had use of one since WP7.


Yeeeaa, I guess we'll see how wp10 goes for the next few quarters... I'm honestly really surprised it's buggy cuz it had been in beta for quite a while working out the kinks...


----------



## rx7racer

Also we have to keep in mind that we know the 950/XL are just stop gaps to have something in the market until next year or a bit later when the true successor to the 1020 can and will come through.

Their is more going on behind the scenes as MS catches up with Apple as that is their goal. I won't lie I was hoping for a bit more and if it wasn't for the fact that essentially after a monthly discount I'm getting the 950 for free I'd be a lot more pissed. Battery life is a joke, had it completely die on me today after 10 hours which is just horrific and sad.

I too was hoping for the 41mp sensor again though, I rely on that for my work while in the field. Not that the 21mp doesn't get the job done but I loved being able to blow peoples mind when I printed out pics from my 1020 and they swore it had to be from a DSLR.

I do know one thing, I have to figure something out about this battery, I can't deal with it the way it is. Odd thing is for first week I streamed pandora music and groove music all day and battery would just be at around 40-50% at end of day. Maybe by chance I got a fluke battery, may ask to get a new one to test that theory.


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Yeeeaa, I guess we'll see how wp10 goes for the next few quarters... I'm honestly really surprised it's buggy cuz it had been in beta for quite a while working out the kinks...


That's what makes me so sad! It's been in beta for so long, and I KNOW that other insiders (myself included) were submitting report after report and confirming the reports of others in hopes that MS was actively watching them to fix the issues. The irony is that they did INCREDIBLY well with the Insider Feedback for W10 itself.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> Also we have to keep in mind that we know the 950/XL are just stop gaps to have something in the market until next year or a bit later when the true successor to the 1020 can and will come through.
> 
> Their is more going on behind the scenes as MS catches up with Apple as that is their goal. I won't lie I was hoping for a bit more and if it wasn't for the fact that essentially after a monthly discount I'm getting the 950 for free I'd be a lot more pissed. Battery life is a joke, had it completely die on me today after 10 hours which is just horrific and sad.
> 
> I too was hoping for the 41mp sensor again though, I rely on that for my work while in the field. Not that the 21mp doesn't get the job done but I loved being able to blow peoples mind when I printed out pics from my 1020 and they swore it had to be from a DSLR.
> 
> I do know one thing, I have to figure something out about this battery, I can't deal with it the way it is. Odd thing is for first week I streamed pandora music and groove music all day and battery would just be at around 40-50% at end of day. Maybe by chance I got a fluke battery, may ask to get a new one to test that theory.


I hope you're right about a successor to our beloved 1020! Rolling it back to 8.1 has restored the functionality, but as I mentioned in a previous post, the display quality looks so dated :/

It's too bad you can't get 8.1 on the 950/XL! (there probably is a roundabout way that no one has discovered yet) I bet if you did, your battery life would improve. My battery was getting shrekt on 10, not lasting more than 8 hours just sitting there!


----------



## sir cuddles

They finally fixed the issue with outlook not displaying images.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> Also we have to keep in mind that we know the 950/XL are just stop gaps to have something in the market until next year or a bit later when the true successor to the 1020 can and will come through.
> 
> Their is more going on behind the scenes as MS catches up with Apple as that is their goal. I won't lie I was hoping for a bit more and if it wasn't for the fact that essentially after a monthly discount I'm getting the 950 for free I'd be a lot more pissed. Battery life is a joke, had it completely die on me today after 10 hours which is just horrific and sad.
> 
> I too was hoping for the 41mp sensor again though, I rely on that for my work while in the field. Not that the 21mp doesn't get the job done but I loved being able to blow peoples mind when I printed out pics from my 1020 and they swore it had to be from a DSLR.
> 
> I do know one thing, I have to figure something out about this battery, I can't deal with it the way it is. Odd thing is for first week I streamed pandora music and groove music all day and battery would just be at around 40-50% at end of day. Maybe by chance I got a fluke battery, may ask to get a new one to test that theory.


I don't think the next phone will have a 41 MP camera. The next phone is going to be the Surface Phone, I bet. http://www.windowscentral.com/microsofts-surface-phone-happening

I'm optimistic now. Still not getting a Lumia 950 nor a Lumia 950 XL, because I'm anticipating the Surface Phone.


----------



## Crazy9000

Just got a 950XL yesterday. It worked great until I tried to install the kindle app- it wouldn't install, would get stuck on "pending". I then noticed I couldn't install anything. I tried updating the phone, but it gave me an error of "not enough storage space (I haven't even installed anything, storage is empty xD). *The battery then started draining rapidly, and the phone heated up.* If anyone is having horrible battery life, I think you may be experiencing the same issue.

I googled around, and found someone who said factory resetting the phone, then installing the update before you tell it your Microsoft account fixes the issue.

So far it seems to have worked. The update and Kindle installed okay, and my phone isn't hot and draining battery anymore. Something to try if you are having battery issues, although factory reset can be annoying if you have data on your phone.


----------



## huzzug

So how do you like the phone apart from these issues ?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> So how do you like the phone apart from these issues ?


The screen (I have 950XL) is amazing. OCN is tons better to browse (compared to my 920), I can read topics just as easily as I can on the PC. The screen also looks really nice in general. It seems to be nice and fast with anything you click on, just like previous windows phone offerings. I haven't put any camera images on a PC to compare them, but they look pretty good too. The browser seems to load webpages better too- I'm not sure if it's just having more room, but I would always get bars and advertisments stuck over text they aren't supposed to be over on my 920. This doesn't seem to happen, which makes web browsing even more enjoyable.

Assuming there's no more random stuck updates, there's really only two downsides for me:

-The dual sim thing is kind of odd if you want to use it as a normal phone. There's a little "1" by the text message symbol, and I keep thinking I have a text. It's just showing the "1" since theres simcard 1 and simcard 2 messaging. I"ll get used it it eventually, but googling around it doesn't sound like you can change the picture of the icon, which would have been a good solution. I'm not sure if you can get a single sim 950xl or not, didn't occur to me to check when I ordered mine.

- More of the WP10 complaint then about the 950 specifically, but swiping left and right in the camera app on my WP8 920 used to look through the pictures. It doesn't seem to do that anymore... swiping is now reserved for stuff like zooming in, and perhaps other gestures I don't know about. You have to click the photo in the top left corner, which then opens it in the pictures app. I preferred being able to swipe to the pic, then swipe back to the camera.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The screen (I have 950XL) is amazing. OCN is tons better to browse (compared to my 920), I can read topics just as easily as I can on the PC. The screen also looks really nice in general. It seems to be nice and fast with anything you click on, just like previous windows phone offerings. I haven't put any camera images on a PC to compare them, but they look pretty good too. The browser seems to load webpages better too- I'm not sure if it's just having more room, but I would always get bars and advertisments stuck over text they aren't supposed to be over on my 920. This doesn't seem to happen, which makes web browsing even more enjoyable.
> 
> Assuming there's no more random stuck updates, there's really only two downsides for me:
> 
> -The dual sim thing is kind of odd if you want to use it as a normal phone. There's a little "1" by the text message symbol, and I keep thinking I have a text. It's just showing the "1" since theres simcard 1 and simcard 2 messaging. I"ll get used it it eventually, but googling around it doesn't sound like you can change the picture of the icon, which would have been a good solution. I'm not sure if you can get a single sim 950xl or not, didn't occur to me to check when I ordered mine.
> 
> - More of the WP10 complaint then about the 950 specifically, but swiping left and right in the camera app on my WP8 920 used to look through the pictures. It doesn't seem to do that anymore... swiping is now reserved for stuff like zooming in, and perhaps other gestures I don't know about. You have to click the photo in the top left corner, which then opens it in the pictures app. I preferred being able to swipe to the pic, then swipe back to the camera.


Thanks for the little mini review... Man do I want a 950xl. The kinks with wp10 will get worked out soon enough methinks.


----------



## rx7racer

Things are ironing out themselves slowly, MS hopefully won't doink updates or whatnot anymore. Had mine only getting 2 hours battery for 2 days and ran hot hot hot. From what I can tell or infer it was keeping all cores 100% doing nothing.

Since the last update they re-rolled out after I finally got it to accept it with the low storage error the 950 has been great once again.

Overall a good phone, camera is holding up well which is one key for me, still miss the 1020's a bit, but nice and quick for me mostly on auto. A few quirks still just by not having what I was used to as a feature for 2 years taken away. I know I'm stuck on that tap to wake feature but dang I enjoyed that simplicity and usability.

Working well with all my bluetooth devices so far so no complaints there. In the end after going back and playing with my wife's M8 I still just prefer the WP gui, I guess it's more the feeling of having pages as where WP is just a scroll, feels more natural.

Been finding most apps I'd want too, which is nice, still not everything all people want or need but has me covered.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

So apparently ANY woman can get a bit jealous and moody when you accidentally mention a superior specimen...


----------



## connectwise

Even when the oceans swallow the world, women would still find time for jealousy.


----------



## JKuhn

I just found a video on Youtube of Siri and Cortana fighting. I'm not posting it here since it does have some mild language to it, but you're all free to search for it.


----------



## EddWar

Crap, in the wednesday's firmware update something messed up, now the video camera have shuttering, you start filming, it looks good, no shutter, but when you replay the video it has shuttering, and is in the final file.









Edit 1: It doesn't matter the resolution and fps, in all have the shuttering.

And I don't want to make a hard reset again, seems that after any update is the solution for many problems.












































By the way I have a 950 xl.

Edit 2: Nevermind, seems that my sd card is too slow for save the video file. I configured to save the video and photos in the internal memory. Now I see that I have to save the photos too, because if I only select the video in the internal memory, doesn't respect that, and save it in the sd card, so I have to select that the photos too.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Just got a 950XL yesterday. It worked great until I tried to install the kindle app- it wouldn't install, would get stuck on "pending". I then noticed I couldn't install anything. I tried updating the phone, but it gave me an error of "not enough storage space (I haven't even installed anything, storage is empty xD). *The battery then started draining rapidly, and the phone heated up.* If anyone is having horrible battery life, I think you may be experiencing the same issue.
> 
> I googled around, and found someone who said factory resetting the phone, then installing the update before you tell it your Microsoft account fixes the issue.
> 
> So far it seems to have worked. The update and Kindle installed okay, and my phone isn't hot and draining battery anymore. Something to try if you are having battery issues, although factory reset can be annoying if you have data on your phone.


I'm having the same problem since I let my 820 update to W10 about a week ago, constantly. The phone will go from a full charge to zero in four hours sometimes.

I'm just going to reset it to 8.1 and wait until they've got the rest of the bugs out of this.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> I'm having the same problem since I let my 820 update to W10 about a week ago, constantly. The phone will go from a full charge to zero in four hours sometimes.
> 
> I'm just going to reset it to 8.1 and wait until they've got the rest of the bugs out of this.


I gave up using Windows 10 mobile on my HTC One M8 for Windows as well. I can go a whole weekend often without concerning myself with the charge of my phone on Windows Phone 8.1. Even at 20%, it is still last a long while. However, on 10, I could not even go a day without having to charge it and I did not find that to be good at all.


----------



## scarletoath

My 950 XL dual sim arrived before Christmas. Was using a Lumia 1020.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The screen (I have 950XL) is amazing. OCN is tons better to browse (compared to my 920), I can read topics just as easily as I can on the PC. The screen also looks really nice in general. It seems to be nice and fast with anything you click on, just like previous windows phone offerings. I haven't put any camera images on a PC to compare them, but they look pretty good too. The browser seems to load webpages better too- I'm not sure if it's just having more room, but I would always get bars and advertisments stuck over text they aren't supposed to be over on my 920. This doesn't seem to happen, which makes web browsing even more enjoyable.
> 
> Assuming there's no more random stuck updates, there's really only two downsides for me:
> 
> -The dual sim thing is kind of odd if you want to use it as a normal phone. There's a little "1" by the text message symbol, and I keep thinking I have a text. It's just showing the "1" since theres simcard 1 and simcard 2 messaging. I"ll get used it it eventually, but googling around it doesn't sound like you can change the picture of the icon, which would have been a good solution. I'm not sure if you can get a single sim 950xl or not, didn't occur to me to check when I ordered mine.
> 
> - More of the WP10 complaint then about the 950 specifically, but swiping left and right in the camera app on my WP8 920 used to look through the pictures. It doesn't seem to do that anymore... swiping is now reserved for stuff like zooming in, and perhaps other gestures I don't know about. You have to click the photo in the top left corner, which then opens it in the pictures app. I preferred being able to swipe to the pic, then swipe back to the camera.


I don't remember offhand where the setting is, but I've managed to combine the message tiles and phone tiles into one each. The only place I see the 1 or 2 is the signal icons in the top left corner. You can choose which SIM to call/text with in the phone/message app, and I assume that it defaults to the last used SIM card, though I can't test as I don't have a second SIM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Crap, in the wednesday's firmware update something messed up, now the video camera have shuttering, you start filming, it looks good, no shutter, but when you replay the video it has shuttering, and is in the final file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 1: It doesn't matter the resolution and fps, in all have the shuttering.
> 
> And I don't want to make a hard reset again, seems that after any update is the solution for many problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I have a 950 xl.
> 
> Edit 2: Nevermind, seems that my sd card is too slow for save the video file. I configured to save the video and photos in the internal memory. Now I see that I have to save the photos too, because if I only select the video in the internal memory, doesn't respect that, and save it in the sd card, so I have to select that the photos too.


I bought the Samsung Pro+ 64 GB for $40, and have tested it with 4k/30 and 1920/60 and both seem fine with no stuttering on the video.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> I'm having the same problem since I let my 820 update to W10 about a week ago, constantly. The phone will go from a full charge to zero in four hours sometimes.
> 
> I'm just going to reset it to 8.1 and wait until they've got the rest of the bugs out of this.


Maybe it's the older phones, not sure. Or my usage. Heavy gaming on the 950 XL, my battery still lasts almost a full day (20 hours). Just calls/text/surfing it can last almost 2 days (40 hours). Tracked with a battery app. Love the large capacity battery, since the Lumia 1020 drains fast especially when on a trip and taking tons of pics and videos.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scarletoath*
> 
> My 950 XL dual sim arrived before Christmas. Was using a Lumia 1020.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> I bought the Samsung Pro+ 64 GB for $40, and have tested it with 4k/30 and 1920/60 and both seem fine with no stuttering on the video.
> 
> -snip-


I googled that card of yours, and seems pretty good







, I made the mistake in buying a cheap class 4







.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Even when the oceans swallow the world, women would still find time for jealousy.


I'll be honest, I did mess with W10 on my Lumia 930 sometime in November, and thank God they delayed the release.

It was downright unusable.

Doesn't make W8.1 justice, it's by far the most stable phone OS I've ever used.


----------



## JKuhn

My Lumia 535 suddenly started misbehaving. It resets (date/time included) every few minutes, and then it notifies me of every single message I have. It also won't accept that a message is read, even though I read it several times (I've since deleted that message). I tried rebooting, and also removing the battery. What can I try next? Also, I can't make backups so I'd prefer not to reset the phone completely.


----------



## Cursedqt

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9994/windows-10-mobile-has-a-cellular-data-eating-bug

Welp, for the current users of W10 thought u guys should be aware and oh yea check the reddit threads on Wp that are linked by anand


----------



## JKuhn

Update: I decided to reset the phone last weekend, and so far it behaves. I'll have to see it keeps behaving well though.


----------



## rx7racer

Well glad I had that off from the get go. I never have seen a point in backing up my text messages.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scarletoath*
> 
> My 950 XL dual sim arrived before Christmas. Was using a Lumia 1020.
> Maybe it's the older phones, not sure. Or my usage. Heavy gaming on the 950 XL, my battery still lasts almost a full day (20 hours). Just calls/text/surfing it can last almost 2 days (40 hours). Tracked with a battery app. Love the large capacity battery, since the Lumia 1020 drains fast especially when on a trip and taking tons of pics and videos.


Probably is. Doesn't matter now, anyway. I grabbed a new 640 I saw on sale over the weekend, and I'm using that now. I'm keeping it on 8.1 until they finally get the bugs worked out of W10, though. I tried it twice on the 820 and it was buggy as hell both times, in addition to being a battery-killer the second time.


----------



## luckyduck

I joined the club. Successfully unlocked an AT&T(Black) Microsoft Lumia 640 and am using it with my local cell provider (Viaero).

I couldn't resist the temptation and upgraded it to WP10. I definitely do not regret it, though the verdict is still out on if it is draining my battery faster or not. At this point I have to say it isn't as I can't noticeably tell a difference from WP8.1, though I only ran that for a couple days. It doesn't help that I work in a basement during the day where I get no cell service and that is definitely not easy on the battery.

My 1 question that maybe someone can answer me is if I can change the phone number for checking voicemail. The default button showing me that I have voicemail dials my phone number witch just lets me leave a voicemail for myself. I have a different number that I need to call to receive my voicemail. Is there any way to change that, or will I be stuck with a (slightly) annoying solution?

Edit: Found the answer to my voicemail issue.

http://forums.windowscentral.com/windows-phone-8/202852-how-do-you-change-default-voicemail-number-wp8.html

Link for reference.


----------



## VaiFanatic

I'm just wishing that Microsoft would be taking this a lot more seriously.

While I don't agree with other tech sites that say WP is dead (I do think it's dying, but it's still alive and not kicking all too much), I do agree that MS has approached the mobile market half-heartedly.

Even if there is a Surface phone on the horizon, which is why we haven't seen many hardware advances for WP, I'm not sure if it can truly save the brand!

My 1020 is still soldiering on, but I'm ready for something new.


----------



## Artikbot

Hardware is not the problem. The lack of committment when it comes to software is.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Hardware is not the problem. The lack of committment when it comes to software is.


This.

You absolutely do not need the same level of hardware on a Windows Phone that you do on high-end Android. WP 8.1 runs very well on a 1.2 GHz dual and flies on any quad. Getting their own software releases out on time (we've been hearing about WP 10 forever, and it's still buggy as hell and almost unusable) would help a lot, along with marketing their phones better. I now have a $47 Lumia 640 that puts any cheap Android to shame, but no one knows about it unless I show them. They're too busy trying to force everyone to use Windows 10 to concern themselves with any other products, and desktop Windows 10 is so "good" that I've been booted into Mint for all but about 20 minutes of the last month.


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> This.
> 
> You absolutely do not need the same level of hardware on a Windows Phone that you do on high-end Android. WP 8.1 runs very well on a 1.2 GHz dual and flies on any quad. Getting their own software releases out on time (we've been hearing about WP 10 forever, and it's still buggy as hell and almost unusable) would help a lot, along with marketing their phones better. I now have a $47 Lumia 640 that puts any cheap Android to shame, but no one knows about it unless I show them. They're too busy trying to force everyone to use Windows 10 to concern themselves with any other products, and desktop Windows 10 is so "good" that I've been booted into Mint for all but about 20 minutes of the last month.


We will have to agree to disagree on Widnows 10 (non-mobile). As far as what you are saying about software, you hit the nail on the head. The Lumia 640 is an absolute steal for $50. Was even better on Black Friday when it was $30. Apps are either just not there, or vastly inferior to IOS or Android. Also WP10 seems awesome, but still certainly has flaws. I'm not sure how the on of the largest software companies in the world can seem to flop hard on releasing a Mobile OS.

Hoping they turn everything around. I want them to succeed.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> *I'm not sure how the on of the largest software companies in the world can seem to flop hard on releasing a Mobile OS.
> *...


makes you wonder and think as to how radically different mobile market is compared to desktop. If the largest software corp in the world falters in mobile, you do need to give props to those who lead there.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> We will have to agree to disagree on Widnows 10 (non-mobile). As far as what you are saying about software, you hit the nail on the head. The Lumia 640 is an absolute steal for $50. Was even better on Black Friday when it was $30. Apps are either just not there, or vastly inferior to IOS or Android. Also WP10 seems awesome, but still certainly has flaws. I'm not sure how the on of the largest software companies in the world can seem to flop hard on releasing a Mobile OS.
> 
> Hoping they turn everything around. I want them to succeed.


The best thing I can say about desktop Win10 is that it's better than Win8 was. I still prefer 7 and even XP, if it were still supported.

As for a mobile OS, I don't think it's that easy to do. Really, only Apple has succeeded to date. They created iOS and it works. Android is just a software layer that resembles iOS running on top of Linux. (Although I guess you could come back and say iOS is a software layer that resembled Symbian S60's UI running on top of Darwin...) Microsoft's problem with mobile Win10, I think, is that they're trying to re-invent the wheel again. Windows Phone 7 was just Windows CE with ModernUI running on top of it. Windows Phone 8.0 worked, but was sorely lacking in functionality until 8.1 came along and made it worthwhile. I've tried 10 twice (and it was even worse this past January than it was last summer), and a lot of it looks like nothing more than change for the sake of change, in addition to the fact that it would sometimes run down my Lumia 820's battery in four hours.

I'm not touching Win10 mobile again on my 640 until I see solid confirmation that they've gotten it right.


----------



## huzzug

Well to anyone facing issues with the IE browser crashing after sometime on websites, I'm using "Surfy Browser" from the store and it seems to have solved the issue for now. Anyone have any idea why this is happening when the IE would crash to start screen when browsing OC in desktop mode.


----------



## EddWar

I haven't had any crashes in IE, the only issues that I have had are with the embed videos, they take some time to load and play.


----------



## huzzug

Any lucky one's got cookies on their phone today ? Impressions ?


----------



## Artikbot

Installing W10 on my 930 as I type.

E:
Things I like:

It's MUCH sharper and cleaner than W8.1
It's more obvious where things are vs where you expect them to be (wasn't the case with 8.1)
The built-in apps are much nicer (exceptions below)
Feels more responsive overall
The new MS Maps is better than HERE in terms of UI and overall amount of information provided at quick glance

Things I don't like:

The calendars desktop icon doesn't show a quick preview of the calendar.
Outlook no longer changes icons according to the account you've synced, it's all an outlook generic icon.
The clock on the lock screen may take a split second to appear...? not sure why, but it annoys me.
The side-swipe to access the all apps screen is stickier. Not a big problem, but I had to point it out.
They no longer bundle all Office apps in one app, instead it's all the shortcuts spread across the All apps. But this is more my OCD than anything else.

Happy with it? Yep, very welcome upgrade. We'll see how stable it stays and how's battery usage.


----------



## huzzug

*MS backtrack on the number of supported devices eligible for Windows 10.* My 920 is not supported as of yet and if true, I'd hang the WinPho hat if Win10 proves to be lackluster (it currently is as a beta) and there are no new worthy devices. 920 would be my last hurrah I guess.


----------



## Artikbot

Something else I find extremely annoying: Skype.

My skype messages are now spat inside my texting app. My skype calls are now also logged in my phone call history.

NO. THEY ARE COMPLETELY SEPARATED THINGS. ONE IS A PHONE, THE OTHER IS INSTANT MESSAGING. WHY WOULD I WANT THEM TOGETHER.

Jesus christ.

Doesn't help it woke me up _repeatedly_ through the night because Skype instantly adopted my phone notification settings (I have skype set to just display the toast notification and the phone to ring and vibrate).

I may just get rid of Skype until they fix it.

Funny that the new Messaging+Skype app that I am talking about has a rating of _one point nine_ stars on the store. Just how indicative is that of what I am saying.

Oh and on top of that it's broken.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I guess my biggest complaint about WP10 is how Edge handles searches. I found it quite nice to type in a business name (such as Home Depot) and have it bring up relevant links to the website, latest news, and stores nearest to my current location, with the option to swipe between different tabs for related images, local stuff, videos, etc.

This has been replaced with a standard web search on Bing (or, in my case, Google, since I changed the default browser).

Really the only complaint I have.


----------



## Artikbot

Well, the workaround to Skype notifications appearing as SMSs is to mute the convos in the application. That puts notifications back into Skype, and I can live with the extra convos showing up there. Also seems to fix the issue that Skype notifications blast through my loudspeaker because they are using the SMS settings, and only displays the toast notification (as it should).

The new Maps application is ten times better searching for places than HERE ever was, and it's also easier to use.

The mail icons sorted themselves out, as did the notifications for those.

Seems pretty solid so far, and the battery life is as good as WP8.1 if not better.

The clock also sorted itself out and no longer takes a second to appear when I unlock the device.

Other than the Weather app crashing when I open it and needing to be reopened again (no massive deal) yep, pretty happy as well.


----------



## kanttii

I'm just so very disappointed at Microsoft. They *promised* I'd get the Windows 10 mobile upgrade to my Lumia 820 and 1020, multiple times, and said that this Spring most recently. Now they say I won't. What the.. If you know you're not gonna give that upgrade or aren't sure about it why the -- do you *PROMISE* and give false hopes? This is ridiculous. I was one of the most die-hard fans and used WP since LG Quantum (-> Lumia 800 -> Lumia 820 -> Lumia 1020). Enough of broken promises and "Coming Soon".

I'm done. I heard there's an OLED iPhone coming (iPhone 7s) and I might just wait for that or get a Nexus.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> I'm just so very disappointed at Microsoft. They *promised* I'd get the Windows 10 mobile upgrade to my Lumia 820 and 1020, multiple times, and said that this Spring most recently. Now they say I won't. What the.. If you know you're not gonna give that upgrade or aren't sure about it why the -- do you *PROMISE* and give false hopes? This is ridiculous. I was one of the most die-hard fans and used WP since LG Quantum (-> Lumia 800 -> Lumia 820 -> Lumia 1020). Enough of broken promises and "Coming Soon".
> 
> I'm done. I heard there's an OLED iPhone coming (iPhone 7s) and I might just wait for that or get a Nexus.


Well, I agree with the sentiment here... seeing as my HTC One (M8) for Windows won't get the Windows 10 update. I already moved on to my Zenfone 2, and I love it. I'm through with WP... unless the Surface Phone proves me wrong.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3045348/windows/no-windows-10-mobile-upgrade-for-windows-phones-with-512mb-ram-htc-one-m8.html


----------



## kanttii

Yeah... It's so sad. Why couldn't they at least offer an apology and tell the reasons behind the decision? Answers like "no information on that" or "No update available" or "Check this link for an useless app that tells the same thing" just make it worse.

The M8 and Lumia 1020 should be powerful enough. What'd fix the issues on the 1020 would only need changing the amount of background stuff that runs (performance issues) and fixing the Lumia camera app to support 41 megapixels.

This is still the best camera phone I've ever tried or used:



WP8.1 is, for me, the easiest OS for working life and good overall. The design, usability, speed, some well-thought features and options. I hope it keeps working...


----------



## JKuhn

I just hope they don't force Win10 onto 8.1 phones...

It'll be a sad day if I'm forced to use Android again.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I just hope they don't force Win10 onto 8.1 phones...
> 
> It'll be a sad day if I'm forced to use Android again.


Actually I'll be happy if I'm forced to upgrade to win10. Microsoft ia having things backwards with their strategy where they're forcing people on desktop to upgrade and shoving their WinPho userbase by not giving any. Incredibly stupid of Microsoft.


----------



## Artikbot

Thought I'd give an update on the past circa two weeks of W10...

Battery life is better than 8.1, which is most welcome.

Most of the glitches I had are now gone, my mail icons are back to W8.1 style, notifications for them work, wake clock is working fine.

The new maps app is a bit cumbersome to use in a rush, but it works better than HERE overall, especially when it comes to finding companies, stores, etc.

The new part-screen (for a lack of a better definition) notifications are great, as is the quick reply in the lock screen.

Overall, very happy. Massive upgrade over 8.1. My 930 feels like a much greater device.


----------



## huzzug

Stop rubbing it in my face now will you


----------



## Artikbot

Well, that's why I'm making special mention that this is on a 930, I've no idea how it will be on other devices, for instance the 950 users seem to be getting nothing but trouble


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Well, that's why I'm making special mention that this is on a 930, I've no idea how it will be on other devices, for instance the 950 users seem to be getting nothing but trouble


Well, I bought a 950XL Dual-sim and haven't had any problems yet...


----------



## huzzug

920 user here. I'll wait till year end and see if new device from MS are any good. Until then WinPho10 should also have had bug fixes. If I like what they offer, I may jump to a new device. Still bummed they did not update 920 to WinPho10


----------



## EddWar

Hi, well in my Lumia 950XL happens these two things. (build 10.0.10586.218)

1) Does any body knows what are these files? Those has only appear in this two folders, for now (pics below). I delete the Documents folder, and still appearing with all these files and folders. In the PC Windows explorer don't appear.
I'm supposing that they are system files, but those supposed to be be invisible.

 

2) And does anybody happened that some pictures, photos, whatsapp pics, well any pictures, sometimes they ended corrupted. This is very annoying. The Photos App is corrupting them?

Also, all of this happens in the SD card.

A hard reset could fix these problems?

Thanks in advance.

Edit, I made a hard reset and nothing, still aprearing those files and corrupting my images.


----------



## JKuhn

I just today bought a used (but mint) 640 LTE to replace my 535, after wasting probably over 5 minutes trying to type an urgent sms and then in desperation puting my sim in another phone. I'll have to see how well the battery lasts (I got about 3-5 days out of the 535), but at least now I don't have to worry about the screen going crazy all the time.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I just today bought a used (but mint) 640 LTE to replace my 535, after wasting probably over 5 minutes trying to type an urgent sms and then in desperation puting my sim in another phone. I'll have to see how well the battery lasts (I got about 3-5 days out of the 535), but at least now I don't have to worry about the screen going crazy all the time.


My 640 is holding up well, but don't put WP10 on there if it's not already on it. 10 for the 640 is still buggy.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> My 640 is holding up well, but don't put WP10 on there if it's not already on it. 10 for the 640 is still buggy.


It's still running 8.1. I'm not planning to put 10 on, since 10 has too many deal-breakers.


----------



## Cavey00

My HTC One M8 just had a battery meltdown on the charger last night. Looks like it leaked all over the connector and now won't recognize the micro usb port if anything is plugged into it. Tried cleaning it but it's a no go, which probably would have been bad anyway had I gotten it to try to charge again. The worst part is that this phone was only available for a short time from T-Mobile. I am not sure what they are going to try to get me to move to as I really doubt they have any refurbs to replace this. The only Windows phone they have now looks like some cheezy small time phone manufacturer that slapped the OS on there in an attempt to fill a gap. Guess I'm going to the fruit phone like the rest of my family. This is going to be painful. Sorry for the rant. Just crying in my cheerios.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> My HTC One M8 just had a battery meltdown on the charger last night. Looks like it leaked all over the connector and now won't recognize the micro usb port if anything is plugged into it. Tried cleaning it but it's a no go, which probably would have been bad anyway had I gotten it to try to charge again. The worst part is that this phone was only available for a short time from T-Mobile. I am not sure what they are going to try to get me to move to as I really doubt they have any refurbs to replace this. The only Windows phone they have now looks like some cheezy small time phone manufacturer that slapped the OS on there in an attempt to fill a gap. Guess I'm going to the fruit phone like the rest of my family. This is going to be painful. Sorry for the rant. Just crying in my cheerios.


Buy a used one off of Ebay or Amazon. Perhaps a Lumia 930 instead?


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Buy a used one off of Ebay or Amazon. Perhaps a Lumia 930 instead?


I guess if worse comes to worse I could do that. It doesn't look like the 930 will work on T-Mobile in regards to LTE if I believe what they are saying on the Windows Central forums. I know my wife carries insurance on my phone so again, we'll have to see what they come back with. I know one thing that has always been annoying is the lack of support from T-Mobile in regards to this phone. One of the big selling points of their service was Wi-Fi calling. It was important to us because we are in a major dead zone. 5 of us switched over with iphones, androids and me with the windows phone. Guess which one they forgot to mention didn't have Wi-Fi calling.... They gave us a signal booster which helped but still, that was bogus of them. $140 for an ebay phone isn't horrible I guess. As long as everything works I'd be ok with that.


----------



## JKuhn

I no longer buy anything but second-hand.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Just a quick question about the Lumia 950 XL...

Does anyone know if T-Mobil or Sprint will support it?

I know Verizon isn't set up for it.

I'm getting a bit antsy to start saving some money and AT&T is starting to get on the expensive side.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Just a quick question about the Lumia 950 XL...
> 
> Does anyone know if T-Mobil or Sprint will support it?
> 
> I know Verizon isn't set up for it.
> 
> I'm getting a bit antsy to start saving some money and AT&T is starting to get on the expensive side.


Uber conspiracy going on.

AT&T doesn't even sell the 950XL... only the 950. T-Mobile doesn't either. None of the US carriers support Microsoft phones. How can MS even try and compete with Android, or Apple when millions of Verizon & Sprint customers can't even buy and use your product..?

Nobody in any Carrier store know anything about MS products. They are trained to sell android. MS is not being served by US carriers, some serious collusion going on.


----------



## sir cuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Uber conspiracy going on.
> 
> AT&T doesn't even sell the 950XL... only the 950. T-Mobile doesn't either. None of the US carriers support Microsoft phones. How can MS even try and compete with Android, or Apple when millions of Verizon & Sprint customers can't even buy and use your product..?
> 
> Nobody in any Carrier store know anything about MS products. They are trained to sell android. MS is not being served by US carriers, some serious collusion going on.


The 950xl works fine with t-mobile, doesn't have wifi calling though. The employees definitely won't know anything about it. The 950xl isn't even in T-mobile's device database. Last time i was in a store they asked what phone i had cause it was showing as unknown in their system. They couldn't even enter it in manually cause it wasn't in the database; so they just marked it as a Lumia 930 cause that was "close enough"


----------



## kooldude.4141

I upgraded from my beloved Lumia 1020 and have found the foll pros and cons-

Lumia 1020:
Pros:
1.Camera. No doubt about it.
2.The build quality seens better and is well built.
3.Design looks rich comapred to lumia 950
4 Perhaps touch too, i liked touch of this phone compared to Lumia 950.
Cons:
1. Camera too slow.
2.. Gets heated too much
3.Windows 10 lack
4.Yellowish color compared to 950 camera wise.
5. Heavier phone
6. Battery life.

Lumia 950
Pros:
1.Display. Just awesome
2.Find windows 10 better than 8.1
3. Call and network quality better than 1020.
4. Camera good for fast shots.
5. Feels smoother on win 10.
6 Battery life better thabn 1020
7 iRIS Scanner although no use of this feature as of today.

1-Cons:
1 Randomly hangs while working.
2. Build quality of lumia 1020 is better.
3. Gets heated too,
4.Audio quality seems inferfere
5 main thing the edge browser.


----------



## huzzug

Anyone tried the HP E X3 ? What are their opinions on it ? Also, what do you guys plan to get once Microsoft ends Lumia line from December ? Are you still going to stick around with whatever Microsoft puts out or would you go to iOS or Droid ? Thread seemed dead for quite sometime


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Also, what do you guys plan to get once Microsoft ends Lumia line from December ? Are you still going to stick around with whatever Microsoft puts out or would you go to iOS or Droid ? Thread seemed dead for quite sometime


I'll have to decide that later on. All the end of the Lumia line really means is that Microsoft is discontinuing an unsuccessful brand (Lumia) in favor of branding their future phones with a brand they've developed some traction with (Surface). The Surface Phones will be running W10 Mobile just like the latest Lumias, and even my older 640, do.

Whether I go forward with them depends on the level of support, the cost of ownership (I never buy phones under contract and never will) and the available alternatives. But I'll be looking MS's way first, because I like the WP OS and I've been using that system for a few years now, not to mention my distinct lack of enthusiasm for anything Apple or Google.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Also, what do you guys plan to get once Microsoft ends Lumia line from December ? Are you still going to stick around with whatever Microsoft puts out or would you go to iOS or Droid ? Thread seemed dead for quite sometime
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to decide that later on. All the end of the Lumia line really means is that Microsoft is discontinuing an unsuccessful brand (Lumia) in favor of branding their future phones with a brand they've developed some traction with (Surface). The Surface Phones will be running W10 Mobile just like the latest Lumias, and even my older 640, do.
> 
> Whether I go forward with them depends on the level of support, the cost of ownership (I never buy phones under contract and never will) and the available alternatives. But I'll be looking MS's way first, because I like the WP OS and I've been using that system for a few years now, not to mention my distinct lack of enthusiasm for anything Apple or Google.
Click to expand...

This is what I'm thinking about as well. On one hand, I like WinPho for it's usability but on the other, I want to mess around with the OS the way Android and to a lesser extent, iOS has. I'm not much interested in the Apps available on the storefront as I have all those that matter to me and I seldom play games if any on my phone.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> This is what I'm thinking about as well. On one hand, I like WinPho for it's usability but on the other, I want to mess around with the OS the way Android and to a lesser extent, iOS has. I'm not much interested in the Apps available on the storefront as I have all those that matter to me and I seldom play games if any on my phone.


Being able to tinker with the OS doesn't really concern me. I rely so much on my smartphone these days for work that I'm always going for reliability, which is another reason I've used WP. To this day, I've never seen an Android phone that wasn't buggy. I've gone months at a time with no malfunction on a Lumia, except for those times I installed half-baked versions of WP 10 on an 820 or 640. The problem with Android is that it's always half-baked. My girlfriend has been on Android for years, and she's got what's supposed to be a pretty good phone, and when she was visiting me last month (she lives in Florida), there was rarely a day during the month she was here that it didn't misbehave. I never had a single issue with my Lumia 640 that whole month, but her Samsung, which she only got a few months ago and which is on Marshmallow, did something weird almost daily.

Maybe it's all of Samsung's modifications to Android that makes it buggy, but I've tinkered with other Android devices before (I once owned one just to learn the OS, because I had so many friends ask me for help with their Android problems...), and even ones with stock Android had issues. I've honestly come to think of Android as the Windows 95 of this generation, if you catch my drift.

I'd like to see something else come along that's viable. At one point, I wanted to get my hands on a Jolla phone (running Sailfish, an updated version of Nokia's aborted Meego Harmattan project), which has a compatibility layer that runs Android apps without being Android. But you can't even buy the darn things outside of Europe (really dumb move there, Jolla).


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Anyone tried the HP E X3 ? What are their opinions on it ? Also, what do you guys plan to get once Microsoft ends Lumia line from December ? Are you still going to stick around with whatever Microsoft puts out or would you go to iOS or Droid ? Thread seemed dead for quite sometime


About the X3, no, but I've read in others sites that is very good, but the camera doesn't convince me.

For the rest, well I'll stick with my 950XL until it fails or something hapens to it, if MS release another phone like the rumored Surface phone, I'll go for it. If no, an Android would be, I don't like it, but iOS is not for me, it's too boring, and I hate iTunes, I really can't stand it. I simple like to copy-paste my music and stuff, and for now they still have headphone jack







.


----------



## huzzug

I do not want to go Android as I do not like the OS while I'd love to try iOS for the first time. But my love would still be WinPho if MS releases a worth successor to my 920 with next gen specs. This phone is still snappy with win8.1, but the battery life has tanked hard in recent time for unknown reason which if any of you have any idea would like to hear out how to get it to last me entire day of web browsing ? I'm also looking at the X3 as well as I've heard good things from certain reviews, but haven't seen one in person due to it launching in select markets which is odd for its unavailability here in this one.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> This phone is still snappy with win8.1, but the battery life has tanked hard in recent time for unknown reason which if any of you have any idea would like to hear out how to get it to last me entire day of web browsing


Probably just need to replace it with a new battery. In my experience, they only go about a year of hard service before they start to seriously degrade, and if it's a 920, you've probably had it for more than a year.


----------



## huzzug

https://twitter.com/joannastern/status/790755324550451200

This does not build confidence.


----------



## JKuhn

I just hope I can keep using my 640 until it's truly obsolete (meaning unsuitable for _my_ needs).


----------



## huzzug

Well, I like these concepts, but would like MS to implement these.


----------



## huzzug

Well, I placed an order for a new battery that comes in 2580mah for my 920. Should be here in another 2 weeks. Sad to see this thread go silent.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Well, I placed an order for a new battery that comes in 2580mah for my 920. Should be here in another 2 weeks. *Sad to see this thread go silent*.


Don't worry. It's not silent anymore.


----------



## huzzug

Well, I read a few interviews from Nadella and his outlook for WP and it seems 2018 is going to be a year that we get any solid roadmap for WP. My 920 still does all that I want it to do so I'm patiently waiting for the next major iteration of WinPho.

In the meantime, I'll see how this battery does as it is higher mah than the original 2000mah and I'm cautious, but the online reviews seem to be positive.


----------



## JKuhn

I'm also still happy with my 640. It does everything I want it to do (except for connecting to mobile internet, but that's the service nonprovider), and I don't have to charge it every night (which is a huge plus).


----------



## huzzug

Unfortunately, I do have to charge it every night as the battery drops are really bad. Hence, the higher capacity one. If MS can come out with a decent offering, I'll gladly upgrade from this as it's becoming a little long in the tooth, but that's just an itch.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'm also still happy with my 640. It does everything I want it to do (except for connecting to mobile internet, but that's the service nonprovider), and I don't have to charge it every night (which is a huge plus).


Why is not charging every night a plus? Do you often sleep somewhere without power?


----------



## JKuhn

It's called being lazy.


----------



## ManofGod1000

I would say that I was happy with my 950 and 650 but, sadly, I had to move on. My 950 started having hardware issues and on my 650, the Garmin Mobile app would usually crash will opening it unless I was not connected to the internet. Redoing from scratch did not help the situation at all nor did removing and reinstalling.







I could have dealt with a bit slower performance but, even the most used apps were very slow and some of the ones I was using were dropped.


----------



## battlenut

I have a black Lumia 1520. I love that thing. But I can't use it in japan. I purchased it so when I was underway outside of japan and pulled in someplace just get a sim card and BAM. call anywhere you want. with os build 10.0.10586.107. literally love this phone.


----------

